# Was haltet ihr von Patch 4.3?



## Kinq_Alexx (30. November 2011)

Da ich noch nicht so einen Thread gesehen hatte.. naja Titel sagt schon alles


----------



## taurados (1. Dezember 2011)

kann ich so schnell noch net beantworten...

lfr is lächerlich aba mit falschen dds und low dds sehr anstrengend


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Dezember 2011)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht so einen Thread gesehen hatte.. naja Titel sagt schon alles


Frag noch mal wenn der Content durch ist. Genau aus dem Grund gibt es nämlich noch keinen Thread dazu, weil es noch keiner durch hat.


----------



## Dalfi (1. Dezember 2011)

Die neuen 5er sind ein Witz, ohne Plan von den Inzen mit DF-Gruppen mal eben so gecleart mit Heal-Schami-Twink.
Da waren die Zul´s zu ihrem Release doch deutlich fordernder wie ich finde.

Drachenseele ist ohne echte Ahnung schon etwas schwerer haben in 
4 Stunden 6/8 nhc down, ohne PTR Kenntnisse, aber Deathwings Rückrat wollte noch nicht.


----------



## DexDrive (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich selber habe heute nur Zeit 1 einer der 3 neuen 5´er inis gehabt und ich muss sagen wir waren doch sehr flott durch.
Auf unserem Server soll es eine Gilde geben die 7/8 in nichtmal 4 Stunden wipefrei über die Bühne gebracht haben soll.
You don´t know me glaube ich so heißen die.
Naja ich werde erstm Freitag oder Samstag in die Raid´s reinschauen und kann nur darauf hoffen das wir wenigstens einen schaffen


----------



## Cemesis (1. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, auch wenn es einigen nicht passen mag:

Aber 4.3 ist viel zu leicht. Bei uns auf dem Server hat es kurz nach 20.00uhr den Server First kill für Deathwing gegeben.

Beweis: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/guild/alexstrasza/JUNGO/

Also finde das ein wenig arm.


----------



## Texhon@Sky (1. Dezember 2011)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Sorry, auch wenn es einigen nicht passen mag:
> 
> Aber 4.3 ist viel zu leicht. Bei uns auf dem Server hat es kurz nach 20.00uhr den Server First kill für Deathwing gegeben.
> 
> ...




Und wo ist dein Kill?
Selbst wenn eine Gilde auf deinen Server denn kill hat hast du ihn schon lange net oder irre ich mich da grade? O.o

Wenn es deine Gilde ist und du bei dem Kill auch selbst dabei warst dann tuts mir leid.


----------



## Thestixxxx (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich sag nur GEIL GEIL GEIL !

1 Monat lang Epics für lau abfassen.

Fix DW im Easymod eins aufs Maul hauen.

Nächstes Jahr SW TOR zocken !

So liebe ich es ! 


Scheint so als hätte Activision Blizzard endlich mal wieder erzählt wo vorn und hinten ist. ^^


----------



## gehix (1. Dezember 2011)

Zeit hatte ich bisher auch nur ca 2 1/2 Stunden.
Ich denen habe ich die neuen 5er Inis einmal durchgespielt, einem Raid via Raidtool bestritten und mir nen bissl die Rüstung transmogrifiziert. 
Heute Abend werden wir uns gechillt und Gildenintern den regulären Raid mal anschauen.

Zu den neuen 5er Instanzen. Nunja, die ersten Runs sind sicherlich nett, aber im Vergleich (wurde ja bereits erwähnt) zu den Zandalaris kann ich nur schmunzeln. Da ich bereits auf dem PTR war, kannte ich das meiste ja schon. Allerdings war es dort interessanter, da die Gegenstandsstufe auf 353 jedes Spieler gesetzt wurde und somit herausfordender war. 

Zum LFR Tool. Nunja, also die Bosse dort waren wirklich nicht der Knaller, aber dennoch in Ordnung für Leute um dort etwas abzugreifen, die weniger Zeit zum raiden in einer festen Gilde haben.

Was die regulären Modes angeht, kann ich (wie oben gesagt) noch nichts sagen. 
Alles in allem bisher allerdings sollte man noch etwas abwarten, was der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt bringt etc. Allerdings kann ich jetzt schon mit Bestimmtheit sagen, das dieser gesamte Inhalt keine so lange Zeit bei mir überbrücken werden kann, bis das neue Addon kommt (insofern es noch so 6-10 Monate dauern würde).

Ich werde daher sicherlich auch nur zu den Raids erscheinen, aber okay. Abwarten, Tee trinken und schauen was die Zeit so bringt =)


----------



## Destructix (1. Dezember 2011)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Sorry, auch wenn es einigen nicht passen mag:
> 
> Aber 4.3 ist viel zu leicht. Bei uns auf dem Server hat es kurz nach 20.00uhr den Server First kill für Deathwing gegeben.
> 
> ...



Mit Sicherheit PTR hoch und runter geübt und nu sagen das es zu leicht ist.
Zum Glück hab ich meinen eigenen Maßstab und nicht den einer anderen Gilde. Spass z.b. und erstmal mit Ruhe.


----------



## lord just (1. Dezember 2011)

Destructix schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit PTR hoch und runter geübt und nu sagen das es zu leicht ist.
> Zum Glück hab ich meinen eigenen Maßstab und nicht den einer anderen Gilde. Spass z.b. und erstmal mit Ruhe.



Man muss nicht auf dem PTR geübt ohne Ende haben um das zu schaffen. Ich meine es war ja auch nur der normale "easy" Mode und den haben viele Gilden ja auch schon first try auf dem PTR gelegt. Interessant wird es erst nächste Woche wenn es dann die heroic Variante gibt wo die Gilden schon auf dem PTR große Probleme hatten das Rückgrat von Deathwing und dann auch den Wahnsinn Deathwings (ohne die letzte heroic exklusive Phase) zu schaffen.


Ansonsten finde ich es interessant, dass der Patch wohl doch so geworden ist wie ich vermutet habe mit den noch immer sehr kurzen und im Vergleich zu den Zandalaries leichteren 5er Instanzen und einem "super easy" Mode LFR.


----------



## Bandit 1 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde es gut. Warum ? Weil ich auch mit dem bisschen Zeit das ich nur noch habe an meine
Ausrüstung komme. 

Die Zul Innies waren doch Random eine Qual. Teilweise 90 Minuten für eine Innie die ich schon blind 
durchgehen konnte. Nein danke


----------



## Flachtyp (1. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin wirklich nicht der Typ, der sofort runheult in wow . Ich bin/war eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden mit allem. Auch die raids waren von der Schwierigkeit ok bis jetzt finde ich.

Aber die neuen Inis sind wirklich ziemlich leicht. Ich bin krank-geschrieben und habe am patchday den ganzen Tag zocken können. In ein paar Tagen, wenn jeder die Bossmechaniken genau kennt werden sie denke ich der absolute Witz sein. Ist jetzt für mich persönlich net so schlimm, da es mir als boxer auch erstmal darum geht Twinks/toons auszurüsten. Das komische ist aber, daß ich ähnliches über den neuen(letzten) raid gehört habe. Wenn der wirklich so leicht wird finde ich das schon n bissl blöd als Abschluss von Cata.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (1. Dezember 2011)

die 3 inis sind ein absoluter witz...


----------



## Fumika (1. Dezember 2011)

War heute nur in der ersten inni.
Endzeit oder ? also muss sagen mir hatt se gefallen durchschnittsschaden 14 k dps (auch mein Tank).
Sind bei Tyrande und beim Endboss einmal draufgegangen (einspielen und so).
Das System mit dem Stundenglas hatt übelst eindruck auf mich gemacht ma was neues ^^ und die anderen haben nach dem wipe auch mehr darüber geredet als omg noobs bla ;P.
Danach hab ich mein char getransmoggt (dummes Wort) und hoppel jetz im t1 durch die Gegend . Also ka ich hatte n guten ersten patchtag keine discos keine ruckler keine dummen bugs wie zu Wotlk patchdays.

Wer meint er is durch die innis ma *fix* durchgelaufen hatte sicher gleich seine Elite gildenmember 30 k dps dabei...
Währe mir sicherlich dann auch langweilig vorgekommen in ner inze zu gehen in der 378 il zeug droppt wenn ich selbst il 397 trage.

Edit meinte heute in form meiner gildenmitstreiter das die 4 ersten Bosse im Raid n Witz währen.
Also muss ja was drann sein wenn die meinung hier auch mehr in die richtung geht.

liebe Grüße


----------



## sharas1 (1. Dezember 2011)

Fumika schrieb:


> Edit meinte heute in form meiner gildenmitstreiter das die 4 ersten Bosse im Raid n Witz währen.
> Also muss ja was drann sein wenn die meinung hier auch mehr in die richtung geht.
> 
> liebe Grüße



Soalnge Blizzard den Spieler die Möglichkeit gibt zu Not auch 24/7 auf dem PTR Bosse zu klatschen wird sich an dieser 
Entwicklung aber auch rein gar nix ändern.

Ich war diesmal Ausnahmsweise mal nicht auf dem PTR, hab mir keine Guides durchgelesen und die Mitstreiter mit denen ich gestern los war auch nicht.
Der erste Boss war gut, ist zügig gefallen.
Aber bei Yor'sahj und  Zon'ozz sah die Welt schon wieder anders aus *weil wir uns die Taktik selbst überlegt haben...
*Und nicht vorgekaute und optimierte Bossguides ála Hordeguides benutzt haben.

Die beiden hatten wir gut runter gehabt und ich bin sicher das wir die am Freitag legen, wenn wir die ID weiterspielen.

Fazit, wer sich vor release schon Xmal Bossguides anschaut und die entsprechenden PTR Videos
braucht sich meiner Meinung nach definitiv nicht beschweren das die Bosse zu leicht sind.

Wer sich ein Adventure kauft und sich vorher die Komplettlösung zieht braucht sich nicht zu wundern wenn die Rätsel zu einfach sind.

Punkt, fertig, nächster...^^


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Dezember 2011)

War gestern Abend random mit unserem Schurken rund 2 Stunden in den neuen Instanzen.

Ich meine, wir waren ja alle noch recht neu, wir DDs hatten sogar noch gar keine Vorerfahrung.

Und ich muss sagen, dass es für uns, mit Leuten an der 360er EQ Grenze (von 350 aus gesehen) dabei, dann doch nicht wirklich einfach war, wie hier beschrieben.

Zwar ist der Tank ohne CC dadurch gelaufen, jedoch fand ich den Trash doch schon ziemlich haarig. Wir sind dort nicht nur einmal gestorben. So Schadeneingänge i. H. v. 40000 pro Schlag find ich sogar ne ganze Ecke härter als die Zandalaris.
Der Heiler + der Tank haben wirklich nen guten Job gemacht.

Wie sich das ändert, wenn man erstmal die Instanzen kennt, ist natürlich nochmal was anderes, jedoch so gestern im Erstversuch...


----------



## NurNeEule (1. Dezember 2011)

4.3 ist grosse Party, geiler loot, fröhliches Bossekillen und Inis cleanen, 

und Char mit langesammelten alten liebgewonnen Items(look) ausstatten, 

dicker Spass, mal sehen wann der Kater kommt


----------



## Rasgaar (1. Dezember 2011)

Aufgrund RL konnte ich gestern leider nur kurz einloggen (*hmpf*), daher lag nur die erste Ini drin.
Trash fand ich als Tank jetzt nicht speziell hart, dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, ich muss mich ja auch nicht heilen 
Fand die Mechaniken noch cool, dass man die Panther erst ins Licht ziehen muss zum sie umkloppen (Tyrande Trash).
Und bei Sylvanas das mit dem Untoten umbatschen bevor der Kreis sich zuzieht. Aber wirklich schwer fand ichs nicht.
Sind bei Tyrande einmal verreckt, aber nachher Wipefrei durch.

Freue mich auf heute Abend zum den Rest testen.


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (1. Dezember 2011)

Texhon@Sky schrieb:


> Und wo ist dein Kill?
> Selbst wenn eine Gilde auf deinen Server denn kill hat hast du ihn schon lange net oder irre ich mich da grade? O.o
> 
> Wenn es deine Gilde ist und du bei dem Kill auch selbst dabei warst dann tuts mir leid.




Wenn du mal auf ERFOLGE klicken würdest, hättest du gesehen, dass er den Gildenerfolg: Drachen seele hat, aber nur nicht zu viel klicken, macht ja Arbeit^^

Back to topic:

Ich hatte nicht all zuviel Zeit und hab aber trotzdem mit meinem Hexertwink gestern die 3 inis gecleart und eine Bekannte hat mich währenddessen über den Stand IHRER Gilde im Raid auf dem laufen gehalten und die hatten in 4 Stunden 7/8 down........ich freu mich ja sooooo auf´s WE /ironie off


----------



## dreifragezeichen (1. Dezember 2011)

wie gesagt, ich finde es total langweilig, mit schamie (ele) reingegangen und erstmal gewundert das ich ne ae klasse geworden bin XD unseren raidmage und dk voll abgezogen, da flogen die kettenblitze durch die gegend. 50k dps+... also von der schwierigkeit würde ich das so bei tetris bzw barbie online einstufen^^ bossmechaniken wo? ccs was ist das. hat blizz neue 1 euro jobber für die inis eingestellt? aber hey so schnell bin ich an die marken noch nie ran gekommen XD


----------



## Ukmâsmú (1. Dezember 2011)

find den patch recht positiv bis jetzt

inis ind storytechnisch sehr schön desigt.

auf die story kommts an net das es in d drachenöde ist...




aber auf lange sicht glaube ich das es zu wenig inhalt ist


----------



## Mahoni-chan (1. Dezember 2011)

Grundlegend ein guter Patch mit vielen neuen Sachen, jedoch finde ich selbst die Instanzen sowie den LFR als viel zu einfach.

Ich selbst bin mit Itemlevel 367 im LFR gewesen (367 angelegt, 372 besitz - ole falsche items...  ) und im Schaden bei jedem Boss Top5 (Hunter).
Zwar reißen die Heiler so das meiste raus, allerdings sollte es im Tier13 Content nicht möglich sein, 6 DDs mit < 15k DPS dabeizuhaben und der Boss fällt um. Das ist schlichtweg die falsche Herangehensweise von Blizzard.
Wenn das alles mit < 370 schon so ungemein einfach ausschaut, wie verhält es sich denn dann in ein paar Monaten, wenn alle Leute ein Gear zwischen 378 und 391 haben?

Meiner Ansicht nach tendiert das Ganze total in Richtung Lich-King Raid, wo wir dann später Randomraids haben, die zumindest den normalen Modus einfach in 2 Stunden durchrushen werden.
Einzelne heroische Modi werden nach und nach mitgenommen, so dass letzten Endes nur Deathwing heroic stehen bleiben wird.

Fragt sich nur, wie viele Monate die Spieler das wieder über sich ergehen lassen müssen. (Und ja, mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass man es nicht MUSS, sondern auch andere Spiele spielen kann, tu ich ja - aber es geht um die Gesamtheit der Spieler  )


----------



## xRf (1. Dezember 2011)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> find den patch recht positiv bis jetzt
> 
> inis ind storytechnisch sehr schön desigt.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte wirklich Probleme, diese Sätze zu verstehen.

Inis sind schön und gut -> zu viele Events stören einfach nur noch (nach 2 kompletten Runs meide ich die nun..)
Dragonsoul? Bad Joke!
Viel zu einfach der normal Mode...


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Dezember 2011)

Absolut genial wie die ersten Hirnakrobaten wieder alles zu einfach finden. 

Wo lag nochmal der beötigte Itemlevel? War das nicht 346?

Ich mach jede Wette, daß jeder der bisher hier rumgeweint hat, einen wesentlich höheren hat.


Aber eine differenzierte Betrachtung ist im WoW-Spielerumfeld sowieso fast nicht vorhanden. Ich sag ja, Hirnakrobaten.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Dezember 2011)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Grundlegend ein guter Patch mit vielen neuen Sachen, jedoch finde ich selbst die Instanzen sowie den LFR als viel zu einfach.
> 
> Ich selbst bin mit Itemlevel 367 im LFR gewesen (367 angelegt, 372 besitz - ole falsche items...  ) und im Schaden bei jedem Boss Top5 (Hunter).
> Zwar reißen die Heiler so das meiste raus, allerdings sollte es im Tier13 Content nicht möglich sein, 6 DDs mit < 15k DPS dabeizuhaben und der Boss fällt um. Das ist schlichtweg die falsche Herangehensweise von Blizzard.
> Wenn das alles mit < 370 schon so ungemein einfach ausschaut, wie verhält es sich denn dann in ein paar Monaten, wenn alle Leute ein Gear zwischen 378 und 391 haben?



Für wen war LFR nochmal gedacht?...

6 von 17 DDs unter 15k...halte ich für einen ganz normalen Schnitt, wenn man bedenkt, worum es geht. Es sind eben keine Stammgruppenraider angesprochen worden, für euch ist der normale Modus.

Ich bin es fast schon gewohnt, das der "normale" DD mit nem 360er Gear auf ca. 10k rumdümpelt. Da passt 15k bei 370er Gear bestens ins Bild. Und wenn es dann nur 6 von 17 Leuten sind.

Seien wir mal ehrlich. Es hätte weit schlimmer kommen können.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (1. Dezember 2011)

@hosenschisser, gehst du net am ersten tag mitm main in die neuen inis rein? selbst wo za bzw zg zum leben erweckt worde, war es ein wenig schwieriger... selbst mit meinen twinks fand ich das lächerlich und die haben net mal raidoptimiertes gear... wie gesagt wer das zu schwer bzw nicht leicht empfindet sollte echt tetris oder barbie online spielen


LFR ist der sandkastenmodus


----------



## Fedaykin (1. Dezember 2011)

So, ich gebe jetzt auch mal meinen bescheidenen Senf dazu.

Wir sind gestern um 2030 Uhr in die Drachenseele 10er N und haben angefangen uns die ersten Bosse anzuschauen.

Ich möchte gerne einige Dinge vorweg klarstellen. Ich spiele WoW seit mittlerweile Februar 2005 und war bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel..naja, ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel, sonst würde ich es nicht spielen. In meiner WoW-Zeit habe ich bisher jeden Raid und jeden Boss mitgemacht. Nie im harten progress, aber durchaus erfolgsorientiert. 

Wir hatten gestern ein ordentliches Setup und einige Spieler hatten noch mit massiven Addon-Problemen zu kämpfen, aber das gehört am "Patch-Day" dazu. Keiner von uns hatte eine Taktik gelesen, geschweige denn auf dem PTR gespielt. Wir sind also völlig jungfräulich in die Instanz. Es lagen auf Anhieb, ohne große Probleme, die ersten drei Bosse. Ich denke, dass heute Abend die nächsten drei liegen werden.

Nach dem Raid haben wir uns noch ein wenig im TS unterhalten, und waren einhellig der Meinung, dass 4.3 (Instanzen und Drachenseele) zu leicht ist.

Auf der anderen Seite begrüße ich diese Entscheidung seitens Blizzard. Die Frustrationsgrenze der Spieler ist in den letzten Jahren stark gesunken. Soll heißen, dass die meisten Spieler nach ein paar wipes am trash oder ersten Boss relativ schnell die Lust verlieren. Sind wir mal ehrlich, es ist zwar keine große Herausforderung, aber es fördert in gewissem Maße die Motivation, wenn die Bosse so schnell liegen, gerade nach dem holprigen Start in den Firelands.

Blizzard hat ein großes Problem, sie müssen es insgesamt 10 Millionen Spielern recht machen. 10 Millionen Spieler, jeder mit seinen eigenen Ansprüchen etc., möchte bedient werden. Den einen ist es zu leicht, den anderen ist es zu schwer, andere wiederrum finden es gerade richtig. Blizzard wird und kann es niemals jedem Spieler oder jeder Spielergruppe recht machen. Darf man sie deswegen verdammen oder verurteilen? Nein, kann man nicht.

Alles in allem stehen wir aktuell bei 3/8 10er N und werden heute Abend gleich weiterrauschen. Vielleicht werden die nächsten 3 Bosse knackiger, wer weißt. Wir lassen uns überraschen.

Soviel zum Raid. Nun zu meinem Lieblingsthema: Void Storage.

Was eine Hühnergrütze. Bei Blizzard arbeitet anscheinend kein Logistiker. Jung und unschuldig habe ich mal meine gesammelten alten Sets in den Void Storage gepackt, nur um dann festzustellen, dass man natürlich das Set im Inventar haben muss um zu moggen. Grandios! Da der nette Mogger am ADW steht, ist man natürlich erstmal mehrmals zwischen Bank und dem Herrn hin und hergeflogen und hat seine Sets weggebracht. Aus Wut über dieses hirnrissige System, habe ich danach sämtliche Sets wieder zurück auf meine eigene Bank gerbacht. Wenn man nämlich mehrmals sein Set wechseln möchte, muss man immer wieder die Items entnehmen und wieder einlagern, das geht irgendwann ins Geld. Dämlich.

Gut dachte ich mir, dann packe ich eben meinen restlichen Kram aus meiner Bank in den Void Storage. Gesagt getan, habe ich alle Wappenröcke und den restlichen Krims Krams zum Void Storage gebracht, nur um dann festzustellen, dass man weder Wappenröcke noch einzigartige Gegenstände (wie z.B. die Schuppe von Onyxia, den Kopf von Nefarian - ja, ich sammel gerne) in den Void Storage einlagern kann.

Erneut, völlig frustriert, habe ich mich auf den Rückweg gemacht, und nun liegt wieder alles auf meiner Bank...dort wo es hingehört, dort wo es nichts kostet, dort wo es niemanden stört....mist-System.

Aber das moggen gefällt mir. Endlich kann ich wieder in den alten Sets rumlaufen, sehr sehr schön. Auch wenn es eine reine Geldvernichtung ist.

so, jetzt langt es aber.


----------



## Uratak (1. Dezember 2011)

Wird wieder schöne Geschichten zu den Random Gruppen geben. Von den 5er Instanzen hab ich bisher nur die erste gesehen. Im 10er Stamm Raid dann 5/8 gelegt ohne Wissen vom PTR. Hab mir selber keine Guides angeschaut - ein Kollege hatte etwas Plan. Taktiken dann selber erarbeitet. Keine schwere Kost bis dahin. Sonntag sollts dann Clear werden.


Nach dem Raid noch schnell im Schlachtzugsbrowser gewesen - echt lächerlich im Vergleich zum reinen 10er. 4/4 in 52 Minuten. Wozu gibts noch 5er Instanzen? Die wirken anspruchsvoller bei schlechterem Loot.

Tank Paladin lässt sich gut spielen. Holy hab ich noch nicht getstet kommt aber heute Abend dann.

Je nachdem wie sich die nächsten 3 Bosse im Raid NHC anfühlen freu ich mich auf die HMs und hoffe, dass diese nicht so schnell entwertet werden, damit auch Spieler die nicht 5x in der Woche raiden aber Anspruch wollen glücklich werden.


----------



## Jesbi (1. Dezember 2011)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich finde es total langweilig, ... aber hey so schnell bin ich an die marken noch nie ran gekommen XD



Also wie man sich bei einem durchschnittlichen Ilvl von 384 über den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanzen aufregen kann ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Es war doch von Anfang an bekannt dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht anzieht, das gleiche gilt für die Raids wer bisher Feuerlande geraidet hat sollte einfach mal den Ball flachen halten und den heroischen Modus angehen, denn der ist für euch gedacht.

mfg


----------



## Lahri (1. Dezember 2011)

finde den patch bis jetzt recht gut. 

klassenänderungen kamen bereits gestern zum Zuge.
Die 3 neuen 5er inis sind sehr nice aufgebaut und machen auf jeden fall mehr laune als die Zul-Inis vorallem die mit Illidan ist echt genial. 

Bin bis jetzt nur ein klein wenig enttäuscht vom neuen Raid. 

Sind gestern direkt in den 10er rein. Mit einem überaus schlechten Setup! 

3 Palas (Tank, Heal, Heal)
2 Shadows
1 Rogue
2 Dudu (Heal, Feral)
1 Hunter (BM für Kamprausch)
1 Warri (Furry) 

Hatten so gesehen keine richtige Support-Klasse. 

Dennoch haben wir mit etwas einspielzeit die ersten 4 sehr einfach Runter geklopft. 
Haben die ersten Trys bei Ultraxion gemacht und uns letztendlich dafür entschieden dann auf zu hören weil hier dann richtig DMG gefehlt hat. 
Lag wohl am Setup, da hier alle weit unter ihrer DPS spitze waren. 

Freu mich jetzt schon auf die HMs ;-) 

Schade finde ich es auch das die erste Gilde den 10er schon Clear hat. (auf Arthas)

Der Raid über den Raid-Finder ist der volle witz xD 
Da kann man auch Affen an den PC sitzen und die clearen die Ini für einen ;-) 

Die beste "neuerung" ist aber das es die T-Set-Teile wieder nur noch für Marken gibt <3 
Das hab ich seit BC an sehnlichst vermisst, da man jetzt wieder eher sieht wer PvE macht und auch seine Klasse halbwegs spielen kann. 

Transmoggen *.* sehr nice endlich mehr individualität am Char  Worg-Priest mit T6 *.* aber nur bis ich t13 komplett habe, weil da sieht unschlagbar nice aus  

Hat schon einer der Hexer hier im Forum Destro probiert? Bin gestern nicht mehr dazu gekommen^^
Das selbe gilt für Unholy DK.


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Dezember 2011)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> @hosenschisser, gehst du net am ersten tag mitm main in die neuen inis rein? selbst wo za bzw zg zum leben erweckt worde, war es ein wenig schwieriger... selbst mit meinen twinks fand ich das lächerlich und die haben net mal raidoptimiertes gear... wie gesagt wer das zu schwer bzw nicht leicht empfindet sollte echt tetris oder barbie online spielen
> 
> 
> LFR ist der sandkastenmodus




Doch, wenn ich an diesem Tag spiele, geh ich auch zuerst mit meinem Main in die neuen Inis. Allerdings bin ich mir darüber im Klaen, daß dieser Char sehr viel besser ausgestattet ist, als es die Anforderungen verlangen.

Deshalb nehme ich meinen Mainchar nicht als Maßstab, um den Schwieregkeitsgrad zu beurteilen.

ZG/ZA fand ich damals auch etwas schwieriger wie die jetzigen Inis. Liegt wohl aber daran, daß ich damal ein Itemlevel von ca. 365 hatte und die Inis für 346 ausgelegt waren und ich jetzt 388 hab, die Inis aber auch auf 346 ausgelegt sind.

Ich beurteile eben differenziert und versuche möglichst alle dafür relevanten Fakten miteinzubeziehen.


----------



## Super PePe (1. Dezember 2011)

Story-technisch okay. Anforderung an den Spieler wie zu Wolk-ICC-Farmstatus-Zeiten.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Dezember 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> Hat schon einer der Hexer hier im Forum Destro probiert? Bin gestern nicht mehr dazu gekommen^^



Siehe Hexerloge.

Absolut geil. Hatte richtig Spass.

Seelenfeuer stört mit 20 Sekunden überhaupt nicht mehr, der Nuke ist zurück, Mit 30k DPS durch die neuen Instanzen :-)


----------



## Littletall (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch etwas verwundert. Gut, die 5er Inis sind nicht sooo hart wie Zandalari, aber ich hab mir einen Ast abgeheilt. Da ist übler DMG reingekommen und ich war heilfroh, als mal CC auf die Trashmobs gemacht wurde. Azshara mussten wir sogar 3mal neu angehen und einmal drei Leute austauschen, weil sie nach dem zweiten Wipe abgehauen waren.

Ich raide nur ersatzmäßig, aber die beiden RAidgruppen meiner Gilde sind wirklich keine Gimps (ich war bei beiden schon dabei). Gruppe 1 hat zwei Bosse gelegt und Gruppe 2 hat den zweiten Boss nicht geschafft. Ob vorher jemand auf dem PTR war oder sie Guides gelesen habe, weiß ich aber nicht.

Ich find aber keinesfalls, von den 5er Inzen, dass das wieder WotlK war. Dazu war ich zu oft auf 50 % Mana und musste reggen.


----------



## Jesbi (1. Dezember 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> Die beste "neuerung" ist aber das es die T-Set-Teile wieder nur noch für Marken gibt <3
> Das hab ich seit BC an sehnlichst vermisst, da man jetzt wieder eher sieht wer PvE macht und auch seine Klasse halbwegs spielen kann.



Auch ne Logik, nur weil jemand nicht oder nicht mehr raidet kann Er/Sie seine Klasse nicht spielen. 
Ihr solltet euch mal entscheiden, denn wenn die Raids so einfach sind wir Ihr alle sagt, dann sagt euer Equip was aus? Sicher nicht dass Ihr eure Klasse beherrscht, allenfalls dass Ihr aus dem Feuer laufen könnt oder eure Heiler auf zack sind. 

mfg


----------



## colt179 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke es kommt darauf an welche itemlevel die chars haben ,meine z.b haben 360 und da sind die inis schon schwierig !!!


----------



## Virikas (1. Dezember 2011)

Setting und Aufmachung gefallen mir absolut.
Schwierigkeitsgrad weder mit dem 387er Main noch mit dem 360er Twink vorhanden. Gestern mit der Maingruppe (6/7 HC in FL) mal kurz 4/8 gemacht. 5/8 wäre auch drin gewesen mit mehr Zeit. Gab insgesamt 6 Whipes, davon 2 am Trash und der Rest bei Hagara wegen Unterschätzen der Eiswellen 

Bei keinem Boss den "hu der is Tod YES" Erfolg gehabt 

Looking for Freeloot Modus laut unserem GildenDK noch einfacher und wohl zu großen Teilen zu 10(!!) machbar.

Beste Änderungen:
- Kettenblitz ohne CD.. Hammer wie viel Spass das (noch?) macht <3
- Heilige Strahlen (ist bisserl zu OP, aber die richtige Entscheidung  )

Dass der Mogger zusammen mit Voidstorage und Umschmeider in einem viel zu kleinen Räumchen am Arsch der Heide steht ist echt unglücklich.. Vor allem das Hin und Hergefliege zwischen Bank und Mogger / Storage nervt tierisch ..


----------



## dreifragezeichen (1. Dezember 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Beste Änderungen:
> - Kettenblitz ohne CD.. Hammer wie viel Spass das (noch?) macht <3



bloss net ^^ will ae dmg machen


----------



## Lahri (1. Dezember 2011)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Auch ne Logik, nur weil jemand nicht oder nicht mehr raidet kann Er/Sie seine Klasse nicht spielen.
> Ihr solltet euch mal entscheiden, denn wenn die Raids so einfach sind wir Ihr alle sagt, dann sagt euer Equip was aus? Sicher nicht dass Ihr eure Klasse beherrscht, allenfalls dass Ihr aus dem Feuer laufen könnt oder eure Heiler auf zack sind.
> 
> mfg



Bzw. zeigt es das sie den Encounter kennen und mindestens 1 mal gelegt haben. Habe mich oben wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt ;-)


----------



## Minorjiel (1. Dezember 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> <br>Absolut genial wie die ersten Hirnakrobaten wieder alles zu einfach finden. <br><br>Wo lag nochmal der beötigte Itemlevel? War das nicht 346?<br><br>Ich mach jede Wette, daß jeder der bisher hier rumgeweint hat, einen wesentlich höheren hat.<br><br><br>Aber eine differenzierte Betrachtung ist im WoW-Spielerumfeld sowieso fast nicht vorhanden. Ich sag ja, Hirnakrobaten.<br>


<br><br><p>Naja, aber man musste ja nichtmal raiden gehen, um ein Itemlevel &gt;350 zu erreichen. Meiner Meinung nach hat das Mindestlevel die Mehrheit der 85er schon lange hinter sich gelassen. Durch die "ganz normalen" Inis und das Verteilen von TP/VP ist man doch von allein dahin gekommen. <br>Ich finde die neuen Instanzen toll...aber ich glaube auch, dass sie zu einfach sind. Wenn der benötigte Level 346 sein soll, dann wäre es schon cleverer gewesen, bei diesem Wert eine Art Cap für den Nicht-Raider zu ziehen, so dass man die 378er Items nicht so einfach für Marken bekommt.&nbsp;</p><p>Auf der anderen Seite beschweren sich dann natürlich wieder die "Gelegenheits-Spieler" , weil sie in den Inis ewig wipen oder 2 Stunden drin verbringen --&gt; Übrigens bin ich auch einer und mir persönlich würde ein 2 Stunden-Gemetzel in einer 5er echt mal wieder Laune bereiten, so mit CC und Kiten und allem drum und dran.&nbsp;

</p><p>Ich glaub, dass driftet schon wieder in Schiene "Früher war alles besser". Unterm Strich können die Jungs von Blizzard nur verlieren...irgendwas ist immer doof :-)</p>


----------



## Mahoni-chan (1. Dezember 2011)

Die Frage ist: Wieso 346?
Wieso baut man im letzten Content-Patch eine 5er Instanz in das Spiel ein, welche als Mindestanforderung ein Itemlevel von den Dropds der normalen heroischen Instanzen besitzt?
Ich bin absolute dafür Content für jeden Spieler zu haben, absolut! Aber Content soll doch bitte nicht zu einfach sein. Und schwierig ist es derzeit wirklich nur für Heiler, denn der ein oder andere Trash kloppt ohne CC doch ganz schön rein.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (1. Dezember 2011)

wollen wir erstmal schauen wie die ersten hms in den 10/25 sind, hoffe das die was fordern, wenn nicht dann gute nacht. LFR und nhc sollen gerne für die "ich spiele mein char wie ich es für richtig halte" bleiben, sprich content für jedermann. ich aber will HARDMODES XD


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Dezember 2011)

Instanzen:
Wie die meisten anderen find ich sie relativ leicht. Es gibt hier und da nette Taktiken, bei etlichen finden die aber kaum Beachtung und sofern alle auf Zack sind, kann man teils stur draufholzen (Erzbischof Benedictus oder Peroth'arn z.B.). Ich war nur mit dem Mitte-360-Twink und auch der Rest war nicht viel höher ausgerüstet, dennoch lief es weitgehend gut. Spaß machen die Instanzen mir zumindest trotzdem. Sie sind klasse designt, ein Fakt der bisher glaub noch nicht genannt wurde. Grad der Zeitumkehr-Effekt bei Moruzond kommt super rüber ebenso wie die opulente Optik im Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Hier und da etwas sehr skriptlastig, was nach vielen Runs vielleicht doch mal nerven könnte, aber generell sehr schön anzusehen und auch zu spielen. Die Zandalari-Instanzen waren weit knackiger bei Einführung, das ist fakt. Ich find das aber nicht schlimm, da man sich hauptsächlich mit Twinks in den Zwielicht-Inis tummeln wird und da kommt ein zügiger Run ganz gut gelegen. Zudem waren ZG und ZA altbekannt und darum fehlte auch ein optischer Wow-Effekt, wie ihn eben die 3 neuen Inis hier und da durchaus bieten können. Ich denke auch gern an Cata-Start zurück, als man 3 Stunden durch die Todesminen starb und das sogar genoss, aber die Zeit ist nun mal vorbei und mal ehrlich... wer würde sowas jetzt noch wollen?

Transmogrifikation:
Klasse! Genauso, wie ich es mir seit der Ankündigung erhofft hatte, die Erwartungen wurden voll und ganz erfüllt. Sicher, es ist nur ein zeitfressendes Optik-Feature, aber nun muss man nie wieder mit unpassenden Kombinationen (z.B. T11 + Zandalari-Zeug *würg*) rumrennen und kann trefflich kaschieren sowie natürlich dem eigenen Auge was Gutes tun. Bei uns auf Frostmourne wird das "Moggen" auch rege genutzt und es machte gestern auch einfach mal Spaß, in Sturmwind rumzuwandern und die Leute zu betrachten. Es wird irgendwann auch zur Gewohnheit werden, aber das ist halt der Lauf der Dinge. Also dafür ganz klar Daumen hoch.

PvP:
Schön dass man diese Woche die 378er PvP-Waffen kaufen kann. Meine nichtraidenden BG-Twinks freuen sich sehr darüber, schließlich ist der Push von 359 auf 378 ordentlich. Super Sache. 

Fazit:
Früher oder später wird der alte Trott wieder losgehen, aber zumindest der gestrige Einstieg war für mich persönlich recht gelungen und kurzweilig, wenngleich sich natürlich nicht allzuviel geändert hat. Allein der Fakt, dass es gestern derart viel zu tun und zu sehen gab dass ich trotz heutigem Arbeitstag viel zu spät ins Bett bin und das, obwohl ich nicht mal raiden war, sagt mir dass hier gute Arbeit geleistet und die eigene Erwartung nicht enttäuscht wurde.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (1. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Instanzen:
> Ich denke auch gern an Cata-Start zurück, als man 3 Stunden durch die Todesminen starb und das sogar genoss, aber die Zeit ist nun mal vorbei und mal ehrlich... wer würde sowas jetzt noch wollen?



das vermisse ich aber, lernen durch schmerzen....

man kann nicht im raid sagen der boss ist zu schwer, wir hören auf....


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Dezember 2011)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> das vermisse ich aber, lernen durch schmerzen....




Doch was ist, wenn die Bossmechaniken zwar klar sind, aber es dennoch einfach nicht passt?

Der Drachenfalkenboss in ZA ist nach wie vor eine Bewährungsprobe, bei der es nur bedingt darum geht, sich während dieser Feuer"bomben" ne Lücke zu suchen. Denn bei jeder der Feuerlinien bekommt man definitiv Schaden, auch wenn sich dieser senkt, wenn man schnell genug wegkommt.

Und sowas IST dann einfach frustrierend. Man kennt und versteht den Kampf, schafft es aber einfach nicht, ihn zu überleben, weil der Schadeneingang in Anbetracht für Nicht-Raid-Heiler zu hoch ist.


----------



## redzac007 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
sollte noch wer einen Download zum Patch suchen ->
http://ul.to/ojck0mmg/wow-4.2.2.14545-to-4.3.0.15005-dede.zip
Die vollen ca 800 MB im Zip - File
gefunden auf der offiziell verlinkten Seite vom Blizzard Support -http://www.wowpedia.org/Patch_mirrors#4.3.0


----------



## Fuzzymouth (1. Dezember 2011)

Fazit von 2 Stunden reinschnuppern gestern:

Der Anspruchsunterschied im Bezug auf die Instanzen zwischen WotLK und Cata Release sowie nach Einführung der Zul-Inis, verglichen hiermit ist merkbar geringer. Die Instanzverläufe an sich sind schnell erarbeitet, auch mit Randomgruppen, speziell wenn einer dabei ist, der die Ini schon kennt. Das Design ist schön gemacht, aber reicht das? Man weiß es nicht.

Raid kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Dunkelmondjahrmarkt auch noch nicht.

Mit Transmoggen kann man sicher Wochen zubringen, hat mehr Langzeitfesselpotenzial als die Inis. Ich hoffe, dass man noch mehr verborgene Geheimnisse entdecken kann, um die Leute bei Laune zu halten. Aber über Geschmack kann man trefflich streiten, siehe dieser Thread.

Anmerkung: Auffallend ist, dass die Ninjalooter wieder verstärkt unterwegs sind und dass es in den Hauptstädten vor gefiederten Pferden nur so wimmelt.


----------



## Zaryul (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo allesamt,

ich äußere mich auch mal dazu. Zunächst denke ich, dass man in diesem Thread sehr gut lesen kann, wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen. Nicht nur overequipte Herrschaften finden es zu leicht, auch etwas schlechter ausgestattete. Die ganzen Prolls, die ihre Kills hier zum Besten geben haben eh meist keine Meinung und wollen nur zeigen, wie toll sie sind aber dazu sage ich weiter nichts.
Denn es geht ja um Patch 4.3 und damit um das (quasi) Ende von Cataclysm. Es ging sehr schnell, oder. In weniger als einem Jahr bekamen wir Deathwing zu Gesicht. Man könnte fast meinen Bluzzard hat selber keine Lust mehr auf Cata, weil es nicht gerade das beste Addon ist/war.
Und genau das spiegelt sich teilweise in den Inis usw wieder.

Mein erster Versuch in Endzeit: Ich starte mit Equip auf Level 354 (was wirklich nicht sehr hoch ist) und der Rest der Gruppe war nur teilweise mit 1 oder 2 378er Items gesegnet. Es lief gut für eine neue Instanz. Jaina war eigentlich nicht besonders herausfordern dund die Bomben, die ach so gefährlich sein sollten waren überhaupt keine Gefahr (vielleicht hatten wir aber auch nur Glück). Baine hingegen hat Spass gemacht. Die Trashmobs vorher haben uns ordentlich den Hintern versohlt  Baine selber zerschlägt ja bekanntlich die Plattformen. Das war eine Überraschung, da keiner von uns dran gedacht hatte. Aber es lief gut.
Murozond hingegen ließ uns doch etwas schwitzen. Das richtige Timing des Einsatzes der Sanduhr ist zwar prinzipiell nicht all zu schwer, aber wenn der Tank fast stirbt und der Hexer gerade selber ums Überleben kämpft, verpasst man dann schonmal die Zeit zurückzudrehen. Das gab ein paar Wipes aber nichts, was uns deprimiert hat. Kurz überlegt, nochmal versucht und geschafft.

Bäm, ab in die Vergangenheit...Der Brunnen der Ewigkeit machte mir sehr viel Spass. Die Gruppe war gut (auch nicht extrem equippt) und der erste Boss gab nen Wipe, weil die Phase mit den Augen den heiler etwas schnell zerrissen hat. Kein Problem, nochmal und geschafft.

Azshara war ein Durcheinander vom Feinsten. Keiner wusste, was zu tun ist, ausser, dass man die Olle unterbrechen muss. Nach ich glaube 3 Versuchen war sie aber auch schon passe. Nun zum Endbos Varo'then und Mannoroth. Noch mehr Chaos. Varo'then war ne Kleinigkeit. Die Dämonen unter Kontrolle zu halten, wenn Tyrande "gestunnt" wurde, war recht unübersichtlich aber gut machbar. Mannoroth schliesslich war das pure Inferno. Ich sah nur noch Dämonen und Illidan, wie er vor Mannoroth rumhüpfte. Aber er lag nach dem 1. Versuch.
Zur letzten Ini kam es nicht, da ich leider weg musste aber wie man vielleicht erkennt, sind die neuen Inis (bzw die ersten beiden) nicht gerade eine wirkliche Herausforderung. Die Taktiken sind einfach zu merken und abgesehen vom ein oder anderen fiesen Schaden ebenso einfach zu bewältigen. Ich erinnere an die Angabe des Equipstands der Gruppen. Für drei neue Instanzen, die quasi den Endkampf einläuten sollen, ist das wirklich enttäuschend einfach. Sehr schön inszeniert, die Atmosphär ist gigantisch und das Equip sieht nett aus und hat gute Stats. Aber um an das Equip ranzukommen muss man nicht viel Geduld haben.
Es wurde bereits erwähnt, dass ZG/ZA wesentlich heftiger waren und da stimme ich zu. Auch wenn die Taktiken bekannt waren kam es doch öfter zu Wipes als man es erwartet hätte. Und ZG/ZA waren nur son paar Zwischendinger.

Ich persönlich bin aber zufrieden. Man sieht die Story von Cataclysm sehr schön inszeniert. Das macht Laune für Fans von WoW. Die ganzen Equipfanatiker interessieren sich eh nicht dafür und die spreche ich auch nicht an.

Genug der Instanzen. Komme wir zum Rest. Im Raid war ich noch nicht. Daher Moggen, Lager, Schmieden. Die drei Astralen sind ne nette Idee. Das Umschmieden kennen wir ja breits. Das Leerenlage ist eigentlich ne Sauerei, wenn man bedenkt, dass man für jedes Einlagern Gold zahlen muss (aber wir kennen ja unsere Astralen ). Das Moggen ist ne schöne Idee. Direkt gemoggt, als ich eingeloggt bin XD
Aber...für jedes einzelne Teil neu moggen? Naja es ist nicht teuer aber es wäre schön, wenn die "Optik" gleich bliebe. Nunja, geschenkter Gaul und so.
Nette Features sind das wirklich mal.
Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ist noch unbekannt (ausser durch Berichte usw) aber ich bin extrem gespannt auf die Dungeonsets, neue Spiele, Dailies und diverses Reit- und Haustierzeug.

Alles in allem ist mein Gesamteindruck von 4.3 so im Bereich 2- bis 3-. Warum? Ganz einfach. Sehr schön gemacht, tolle Ideen (moggen usw), ein neuer Dunkelmondjahrmarkt, der mich hoffentlich mehr fesselt als er alte  aber die Inis sind für lower equippte zu einfach. Wie fühlen sich dann die T12(hc)-Leute erst?
Und es gibt einen fetten Minuspunkt für den Trailer, der ja total daneben war im Vergleich zum 4.2-Trailer.

Ich bleibe optimistisch. Durch die neuen Features und das T13-like-Equip durch Tapferkeit auch happy zumindest Deathwing sehen zu können und ihm gründlich ne Dusche zu verpassen. 

Viel geschrieben, ja. Aber ich hoffe, ich konnte mich verständlich genug ausdrücken.
Mein Tip an Blizz: Macht den letzten Rest Bugs weg (und das sind ja wenig) und gebt dem ein oder anderen Boss mehr Dmg oder noch ne weitere Fähigkeit, damit ich mal wieder frustriert bin ^^


Viel Spass beim Kampf gegen den Zerstörer und einen schönen Tag wünsche ich.

See you in Azeroth
Zaryul


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Dezember 2011)

Gestern auch Abends neues Mount mit allen Chars geholt, mit in die weisse Wolke über Ogri gestellt 
*Instanzen*: War nur Endzeit - alle Bosse lagen, recht schnell, Guides dazu gibts ja auch in Hülle und Fülle, wenn man dann noch im TS ist, stellen sicherlich 
alle 3 Instanzen kein allzugroßes Problem dar.
Für Movementkrü..el siehts da schon anders aus, viele der Bosse benötigen etwas Movement und vorausschauende Spielweise, einfach nur draufbolzen geht bei den meisten Bossen nicht.
Ich persönlich fand den Trash nicht sonderlich schwer, wenn man CC dabei hat, überhaupt kein Problem.

*Transmogrifikation*: Noch nicht probiert, habe aber einiges auf der Bank zu liegen, was ich gerne wieder tragen möchte.

Lustig sind die Versuche vieler Spieler mit den epischen Steinen einen Reibach zu machen, ich persönlich kaufe keinen rohen oder geschliffenen
Stein für 5-30k Gold 
Einige Wochen warten, dann werden auch diese preiswerter (habe 2 Juweliere, bin also zum Glück nicht darauf angewiesen).
Für den jetzigen Kontent reichen auch eine zeitlang noch die alten Steine.

*Drachenseele: *Noch nicht dringewesen, Bekannte schrieben mir aber nach jedem Bossloot die Drops, kann also auch nicht allzuschwer sein, werde es mir zum nächsten Raidtermin mal angucken.


----------



## Cantharion (1. Dezember 2011)

Die inis sind auch ohne raidgear relativ einfach, ob das gut oder schlecht ist kommt auf den persönlichen Geschmack an.
Ich finde aber dass sie durch das design und die gute Stimmung wirklich Spaß machen - vor allem mit Freunden in Skype.
Die inibelohnungen sehen sogar sehr gut aus. Respekt.

PvP macht echt Spaß, ob das an meinem S3 oder an der balance liegt sei dahingestellt.  

Raids werd ich mal im Finder ausprobieren.


----------



## leckaeis (1. Dezember 2011)

Als ich gelesen habe, dass es JETZT schon Leute gibt, die den neuen Todesminen nachtrauern, die zu Release derbst verschrien waren, war der Thread für mich schon durch. 

Unter'm Strich: 4.3 ist gut. Zwar etwas lasch für das "große Finale" aber spielerisch einfach gut.


----------



## Snee (1. Dezember 2011)

Mein Fazit: optisch "huii"... spielerisch "pfuiii". 

Das Umwandeln der Rüssi ist ein Feature was viele wollten - nun ist es da. Scheibar hält die Freude aber nur bedingt an bzw. kann es die Schwächen des Contents nicht wet machen. Gleiches gilt leider auch für die Inis und den Raid. Die Instanzen sind ein absoluter Witz. Sie sehen zwar hübsch aus, die Story ist ansprechend.... aber herausfordernd ist es für niemanden! Egal ob casual Spieler oder für die Leuts die mehr Zeit ins Spiel stecken. Auch der Itemlevel spielt keine wirkliche Rolle. Selbst eine generfte Hero Ini hat immer noch mehr Ecken und Kannten (Ozruk, Schnitter etc.) als die drei letzten Instanzen zum Ende des Addons. 
Leider geht es beim Raid in gleicher Art und Weise weiter. Die Story, die Optik und auch die Mechanik der Kämpfe find ich es echt toll gemacht und haben beim Raid gestern wieder ein bissl Kribbeln ausgelöst. Wir hatten gestern Zeit für insgesamt 4 Bosskämpfe - jeder Spieler sollte sich vorab mal nen Video zu den einzelnen Bossen anschauen. Andere PRT-Erfahrung oder so lag nicht vor. Wir sind Feuerlande erst mit den Nerfs in den HC-Bereich eingestiegen, was einfach nur unterstreichen soll, dass wir keine Progressgruppe oder sonstige Imba-Spieler sind. Vor vier gespielten Drachenseele-Bossen lagen drei Bosse in Folge first try - und dass ohne jegliche Boss-Addons a la DBM oder Bigw. Bei der Sturmtante haben wir ganze drei Versuche gebraucht, weil unsere Bummeltruppe von den Stacheln überrollt wurde. Das schwierigste am Raid gestern Abend war eigentlich nur die Orientierung in nem neuen Raid. Anspruchsvolle Trashgruppen a la Feuerlande sind nicht vorhanden, so dass es insgesamt nen sehr kurzweiliger Abend war. Ich kann für uns nur hoffen, dass die noch offenen Kämpfe gegen Ultraxion, das Luftschiff und die 2 Todesschwinge-Kämpfe ein bissl mehr Herausforderung bieten. Zu den HC-Versionen hab ich noch nix gehört...aber der Sprung muss schon mehr als gewaltig sein, damit die etwas progressorientierteren Spieler überhaupt Spaß beim Raiden finden können. 
Per Raidfinder habe ich gestern kurz noch einen Boss angetestet. Der Typ mit den Blubbs war meine 25er-Erfahrung. Da jemand per Schlachtzugswarnung die Prio der Blubs angesagt hat, war es keine Schwierigkeit - alle 25 Spieler haben den Boss am Ende überlebt und damit erfolgreich first try gelegt.


----------



## leckaeis (1. Dezember 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> ..Die Story, _die Optik_ und auch die Mechanik der Kämpfe find ich es echt toll gemacht und haben beim Raid gestern wieder ein bissl Kribbeln ausgelöst..



Also ich weiß ja nicht, in welchem Raid du warst, aber ich habe gestern nur einen abgelutschten Wyrmruhtempel mit drei Grabbelmäulern rund herum gesehen, welche von innen auch noch alle gleich waren.  

Spaß mal bei Seite. Ich geb dir Recht in dem was du sagst, aber den Drachenseele-Raid finde ich optisch echt schwach, gerade für den letzten Patch. Abgesehen vlt. vom Mahlstrom-Kampf, aber sonst - naja.


----------



## Hideyasu (1. Dezember 2011)

Find es lustig, dass sich hier wieder alle beschweren wie leicht doch alles sei.
Wenn ich mit meinem dick equipten Mainchar durch 346 5er Inis mit Gildengrp und 
TS laufe, der Tank weiß was er tut und die DD's zwischen 20 - 25k DPS fahren, sollte ich mich 
wirklich wundern wenn mir die Inis schwer fallen. 

Bei Zul ist es auch nicht anders. Paar Leute die man kennt, 20k DPS pro DD und Zul ist nen Kinderspiel.

Der Drachenseelen Raid macht da auch keine Ausnahme. Im normalen Modus ist der für eingespielte Grp + Guide und guten 
Equipment nicht gerade schwer. Trotzdem haben die meisten hier über 4 Stunden gebraucht und haben 
keinen Clear. Bin mal gespannt, wie viele davon den Endboss im Heroic überhaupt sehen werden. Aber 
ist ja generell immer alles super easy ne? . FL Heroic war auch super einfach und daher haben auch alle Raidgrps auf jeden Server
schon den Erfolg ^^

Bei FL haben alle vor den Nerf rumgeheult, es sei zu schwer, jetzt heulen wieder alle es ist zu leicht.
Meistens ist es auch sehr komisch, das die meisten sich damit äußern: "Drachenseele ist zu leicht! Die 
Gilde auf unserem Server" oder "mein Freund" haben die schon clear. Selten liest man "Ich habe die 
schon clear".

Ich denke Blizzard wollte mit den 5er Inis einfach die Item-Lücke für Twinks und Neulinge schließen, die jetzt durch den neuen Raid
entstanden ist. Ich meine wer, würde den schon gerne Twinks oder "Noobs" mitnehmen die zB. mit 348 Gear versuchen zu Tanken oder
Dmg in Drachseele machen.

Einstellen wird sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad bei den 5er erst wenn wirklich 346 Chars da durch laufen und 2 von 3 DD's keine 
15k DPS schaffen. Mal schauen ob dann immer noch alles so einfach ist.

Einfach sinnlos drauf los meckern scheint bei WoW Spielern einfach teil des Hobbys zu sein...


----------



## leckaeis (1. Dezember 2011)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> ...



Die WoW-Community kann man halt Prima auf dieses "Dicke Kind"-Schema projizieren. 

Nimmst du dem Kind sein Eis weg, dann schreit es. Gibst du es ihm aber wieder, schreit es, weil es dick wird.


----------



## Fedaykin (1. Dezember 2011)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Einfach sinnlos drauf los meckern scheint bei WoW Spielern einfach teil des Hobbys zu sein...



Und wo ziehst du die Grenze zwischen "konstruktive Kritik am Patch" und "sinnlos meckern"?

Wenn es für dich "Poserei" oder "Angeberei" ist, wenn ich z.B. sage, dass wir 3/8 haben, dann ist das für dich eben so. Ich vergleiche nur den Start von DS mit dem Start von FL, und kann demnach mit gutem Recht behaupten, dass diese Raidinstanz um einiges leichter zu bewältigen ist, als damals FL.

Wenn diese Aussage "sinnlos meckern" ist, dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht mehr helfen. Ich gebe mein Statement zum Patch ab und damit hat es sich, denn darum geht es in diesem Thread ja auch.


----------



## leckaeis (1. Dezember 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und wo ziehst du die Grenze zwischen "konstruktive Kritik am Patch" und "sinnlos meckern"?
> 
> Wenn es für dich "Poserei" oder "Angeberei" ist, wenn ich z.B. sage, dass wir 3/8 haben, dann ist das für dich eben so. Ich vergleiche nur den Start von DS mit dem Start von FL, und kann demnach mit gutem Recht behaupten, dass diese Raidinstanz um einiges leichter zu bewältigen ist, als damals FL.
> 
> Wenn diese Aussage "sinnlos meckern" ist, dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht mehr helfen. Ich gebe mein Statement zum Patch ab und damit hat es sich, denn darum geht es in diesem Thread ja auch.



Das ist allerdings deine subjektive Meinung. 

Darauf kann ich mit MEINER subjektiven Meinung entgegnen, dass es sehr, sehr viele Gilden gab, die FL in der ersten Woche des Release clear hatten und seitdem nur noch HC reingegangen sind.

Edit: Ich weiß, dass das nicht Kern deines Posts war, aber ich dachte, ich diskutier mal ein bisschen mit, wo es doch zum Trhead passt.


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Dezember 2011)

Mit 346er Gearstand kommt man nicht DS rein 
Zumindest nicht per DF.
Meckern, prahlen, weinen, das alles kommt, egal in welchem WOW-Forum alle Jahre wieder, wenn neuer Content kommt oder Klassen generft werden


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Einfach sinnlos drauf los meckern scheint bei WoW Spielern einfach teil des Hobbys zu sein...


Nana, nicht so agressiv. Find das bisher eigentlich recht angemessen, was hier geschrieben wird. Es wird doch weitgehend ruhig wiedergegeben was man so empfunden hat. Zu leicht/ zu schwer gehört da eben dazu. Ich mag das ständige Gemotze auch nicht, aber im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Threads find ich den hier bisher voll in Ordnung.



leckaeis schrieb:


> Gibst du es ihm aber wieder, schreit es, weil es dick wird.


Du hast nicht allzu viel Erfahrung mit Kindern oder?^^ Schreien wird vielleicht eine Mittzwanzigerin... dem Kind ist es in der Regel wurscht, ob es paar Kilo zulegt. Hauptsache es hat sein Eis.


----------



## leckaeis (1. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht allzu viel Erfahrung mit Kindern oder?^^ Schreien wird vielleicht eine Mittzwanzigerin... dem Kind ist es in der Regel wurscht, ob es paar Kilo zulegt. Hauptsache es hat sein Eis.



Nein, habe ich nicht. Aber wer die Metapher verstanden hat, wird merken, dass das auch nicht Kern der Sache ist.


----------



## Lahri (1. Dezember 2011)

ich glaub das blizzard DS mit absicht leichter gemacht hat als FL. Sie wollen damit vermutlich den casual-gamern oder den "nicht"-Raidern die möglichkeit geben den Endcontent von Cata zu sehen. 
Hier könnte man jetzt auch wieder argumentieren das es hier doch auch den Raidfinder gibt und so weiter. Es gibt ja auch die sog. "wir sind keine pvp gilde aber auch keiner raid-gilde wir sind einfach eine gilde um halt ne gilde zu sein"-gilden, die gerne untereinander gerne Raiden aber vermutlich nicht mehr als 10 Mann zusammen bekommen, für diese würder der Raidfinder rausfallen da hier nur 25er geht... und ehrlich mit 15 andren unbekannten kann die Stimmung schnell kippen.... 

Ich denk das die Hardmodes wieder ziemlich knackig werden und somit für die hardcore Raider auch angedacht sind. Ich hoffe jedoch das wir DS am Sonntag clear bekommen oder zumindest 7/8 schaffen. Danach noch ein bisschen abfarmen und dann die HMs angehen  (das soll keine geprolle oder sonst was sein, sondern einfach nur vorfreude, falls es leute gibt die des anders sehen - who cares!)


----------



## Potpotom (1. Dezember 2011)

Content gestern Abend nach nicht einmal 4h Raid clear gehabt... sry, schwächster neuer Raid überhaupt - pure Enttäuschung. Und das noch ohne auf dem PTR gewesen zu sein.


----------



## leckaeis (1. Dezember 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> ich glaub das blizzard DS mit absicht leichter gemacht hat als FL. Sie wollen damit vermutlich den casual-gamern oder den "nicht"-Raidern die möglichkeit geben den Endcontent von Cata zu sehen.
> Hier könnte man jetzt auch wieder argumentieren das es hier doch auch den Raidfinder gibt und so weiter. Es gibt ja auch die sog. "wir sind keine pvp gilde aber auch keiner raid-gilde wir sind einfach eine gilde um halt ne gilde zu sein"-gilden, die gerne untereinander gerne Raiden aber vermutlich nicht mehr als 10 Mann zusammen bekommen, für diese würder der Raidfinder rausfallen da hier nur 25er geht... und ehrlich mit 15 andren unbekannten kann die Stimmung schnell kippen....



Das Argument hinkt etwas. Warum sollte ich mit neun Leuten, die ich kenne, nicht auch noch 15 andere Leute dazu nehmen wollen? Nach diesem Prinzip wäre es ja auch irgendwie quark, wenn ich mich alleine für den Raidfinder anmelde und mit 24 anderen leuten zusammen komme, wo die Stimmung schnell kippen kann. ( Und das tut sie, erfahrungsgemäß. Ich hab mir das gestern mal gegeben und das war eine ziemliche Nervenrprobe.  )

Zum Anderen kann Blizzard es wirklich nicht allen Recht machen. Wenn man eine Gilde gründet, es sich aber dann nicht zum Ziel macht zu raiden, dann aber raiden will, es aber nicht kann - dann ist das nicht die Schuld der Entwickler.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Dezember 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Content gestern Abend *nach nicht einmal 4h Raid* clear gehabt... sry, schwächster neuer Raid überhaupt - pure Enttäuschung. Und das noch ohne auf dem PTR gewesen zu sein.



Ihr raidet 4 Stunden am Stück? Mitten in der Woche? Viel Spaß in den HardModes.
Das ist ja gar nicht böse gemeint, auf unserem Server hat ne Gilde auch gestern Abend alles gecleart und ist jetzt immerhin World 236er. Aber für die ist das ein gewollter Durchmarsch und keine "Enttäuschung", die jagen nunmal wirklich Rekorde, um eben entsprechendes Ansehen zu bekommen.
Ansonsten hat bei uns keine Gilde 8/8 geschafft am ersten Tag.




leckaeis schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Gilde gründet, es sich aber dann nicht zum Ziel macht zu raiden, dann aber raiden will, es aber nicht kann - dann ist das nicht die Schuld der Entwickler.



Da kann man auch wieder etwas gegenargumentieren. Das Gildenlevel- und Erfolgssystem hat dem randomraiden eigentlich recht viel genommen. Ich fand unsere Zeit der Gildenpartnerschaften wirklich schön. Dort wurden wir als kompletter Trupp von damals 5 Leuten einfach in eine 25er Gruppe integriert.
Heute werde ich nur noch angefragt, ob ich nicht meine Gilde verlassen möchte.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (1. Dezember 2011)

@Hideyasu, nochmals wenn ein neuer patch kommt und dann die neuen inis geht und hofft man hat wieder was zu tun und dann die herbe enttäuschung rein bricht , dann weiss ich net was blizzard da richtig oder falsch gemacht hat.

za & zg sind deutschlich schwieriger als drachenseelen 5er inis, vom schwierigkeitsgrad her gesehen. kann mich auch täuschen.
und dann bekommt man noch 378iger items. oO

wir schieben 378 items den spielern in den allerwertesten, denkt sich blizz^^


----------



## NurNeEule (1. Dezember 2011)

Rainfinder ist toll, weil das ist das mittel gegen die E+E schreier, bzw "Du kommst nicht mit uns!"
Man kann sein das Equip und vor ALLEM die Experience, die letztlich bei der Spielerauswahl immer vorrangig einem vor die Nase gehalten wird,
"Kein 7/7 clear ? neee wir wollen schnell durchrauschen"
Aber wo soll mal als armer nicht Raidguilder die herbekommen... den 7/7 Clear ohne 7/7 Clear... danke! 
Bitte Bitte auch FL damit ausstatten, naja frommer Wunsch 

Naja, aber am ende heist dann eventuell "SFM 8/8 NRF Clear... wollen schnell Durchrauschen"


----------



## leckaeis (1. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Da kann man auch wieder etwas gegenargumentieren. Das Gildenlevel- und Erfolgssystem hat dem randomraiden eigentlich recht viel genommen. Ich fand unsere Zeit der Gildenpartnerschaften wirklich schön. Dort wurden wir als kompletter Trupp von damals 5 Leuten einfach in eine 25er Gruppe integriert.
> Heute werde ich nur noch angefragt, ob ich nicht meine Gilde verlassen möchte.



Da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Aber dennoch kann man Blizzard dafür nicht verantwortlichen, sondern eher die Community - wenn überhaupt. 
Ich bezweifle zumindest, dass das einzig und allein vom neuen Gildensystem abhängt.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (1. Dezember 2011)

wir haben uns gesagt never play on patchday, heute legen wir los und wollen minimum 6bzw7/8 machen.. wo fl rauskam hatten wir nur probs daraus wollen wir lernen ^^


----------



## Potpotom (1. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ihr raidet 4 Stunden am Stück? Mitten in der Woche? Viel Spaß in den HardModes.
> Das ist ja gar nicht böse gemeint, auf unserem Server hat ne Gilde auch gestern Abend alles gecleart und ist jetzt immerhin World 236er. Aber für die ist das ein gewollter Durchmarsch und keine "Enttäuschung", die jagen nunmal wirklich Rekorde, um eben entsprechendes Ansehen zu bekommen.
> Ansonsten hat bei uns keine Gilde 8/8 geschafft am ersten Tag.


Natürlich war es gewollt so weit wie möglich zu kommen, wir beide unterhielten uns ja schon, progress halt. Vier Stunden mit Pause... das 2x, komme auf ne wöchentliche Spielzeit von 10h, und du?


Enttäuscht vom Content... nicht davon non-hm durch zu sein.


----------



## Skalpi (1. Dezember 2011)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Wieso 346?
> Wieso baut man im letzten Content-Patch eine 5er Instanz in das Spiel ein, welche als Mindestanforderung ein Itemlevel von den Dropds der normalen heroischen Instanzen besitzt?
> Ich bin absolute dafür Content für jeden Spieler zu haben, absolut! Aber Content soll doch bitte nicht zu einfach sein. Und schwierig ist es derzeit wirklich nur für Heiler, denn der ein oder andere Trash kloppt ohne CC doch ganz schön rein.



Die Antwort hast Du dir bereits selbst gegeben: es ist der Droplvl der alten 5er HC's.

Da die 5er für Nichtraider bzw. zum Raideinstieg gedacht sind, kann man schlecht die Voraussetzung so hoch ansetzen, daß sie mit den alten 5er nicht zu erreichen sind.

Ein Beispiel: mein Hunter kommt mit 353er Helm, Schultern und Stangenwaffe aus Zul, 359er Trinket und Gürtel, allen 6 378er Markenteilen und der Rest 365 auf Ilvl 366,9.
Abgesehen vom Upgrade der 353er Waffe auf 365 - damit wäre ich bei 367,6 - ist das die Grenze des Möglichen.
Wäre Ilvl 365 die Voraussetzung der neuen 5er, würde das bedeuten, ich muß meinen Char zum Großteil bereits mit 378er Items ausgetattet haben um eine Ini zu betreten, in der 378er Items droppen - das wäre völlig sinnfrei.

In WotLk war es übrigens ebenso:
Der Droplvl der ursprünglichen HC's lag bei 200 und Ilvl 200 war auch die Voraussetzung für die gefrorenen Hallen.


----------



## Lahri (1. Dezember 2011)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Das Argument hinkt etwas. Warum sollte ich mit neun Leuten, die ich kenne, nicht auch noch 15 andere Leute dazu nehmen wollen? Nach diesem Prinzip wäre es ja auch irgendwie quark, wenn ich mich alleine für den Raidfinder anmelde und mit 24 anderen leuten zusammen komme, wo die Stimmung schnell kippen kann. ( Und das tut sie, erfahrungsgemäß. Ich hab mir das gestern mal gegeben und das war eine ziemliche Nervenrprobe.  )
> 
> Zum Anderen kann Blizzard es wirklich nicht allen Recht machen. Wenn man eine Gilde gründet, es sich aber dann nicht zum Ziel macht zu raiden, dann aber raiden will, es aber nicht kann - dann ist das nicht die Schuld der Entwickler.




Ich beziehe mich hier auf bestimmte Gilden mit dem Argument. Ich habs selbst schon miterlebt. War mit meinem alten Main-Char am ende von WOTLK in einer sog. Spaß-Gilde. Raids gabs da nur intern und dann auch nur alle 3 - 4 wochen hauptsache man hat es mal gesehen und das möglichst Stressfrei, in solchen Gilden haste meistens nur 10 - 15 leute die das dann wirklich mitmachen. Klar könnten diese auch über das Tool gehen und andere mitnehmen trotzdem bleiben sie lieber intern, was ich ihnen beim besten willen nicht übel nehme. Ich raide auch lieber Intern anstelle mit anderen leuten bei denen man NIE weiß auf was man sich einlässt. 

Dennoch finde ich die Schwierigkeitsgrad-Aufteilung gut angepasst an die Ansprüche der einzelnen Gruppen: 

Raid-Tool -> Äußerst einfach für alle die gerne Raiden, aber keine feste verpflichtungen evtl eingehen wollen und auch nicht Stundenlang wipen möchten (gibt es ja immer häufiger die ungeduldigen spieler) 
10er/25er Normal -> Für Gilden/Gruppen die Raiden wollen, aber dann doch nicht auf dem höchsten Niveau, sie wollen einfach Spaß am Spiele. Durch das erlernen der Bosse und das mehr oder wenige schnelle legen behalten sie ihre Motivation. 
Hardmodes -> Für alle die das gewisse Extra wollen ;-) 

Blizzard muss eben wie schonmal gesagt es eben verdammt vielen Recht machen. Und ich bin mir sicher das es nach wie vor Spieler gibt, denen DS zu schwer ist. Denn die gibt es bekannterweise immer ;-) 

Ich persönlich hab mich auch etwas mehr mit dem neuen System angefreundet und vergleiche alles etwas weniger mit BC (was für mich nach wie vor DAS Addon war).


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Dezember 2011)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Wieso 346?
> Wieso baut man im letzten Content-Patch eine 5er Instanz in das Spiel ein, welche als Mindestanforderung ein Itemlevel von den Dropds der normalen heroischen Instanzen besitzt?
> Ich bin absolute dafür Content für jeden Spieler zu haben, absolut! Aber Content soll doch bitte nicht zu einfach sein. Und schwierig ist es derzeit wirklich nur für Heiler, denn der ein oder andere Trash kloppt ohne CC doch ganz schön rein.



Diese Frage ist absolut berechtigt. Hätte mir auch besser gefallen, wenn die 4.3er Inis in jeder Hinsicht auf die 4.1er aufbauen würden. 

Aber irgendwas müssen sich die Entwickler ja gedacht haben. Vielleicht meinen sie, daß Abfarmen von nur 2 Inis um die Anforderungen für die Nächsten zu erfüllen, wird zu schnell langweilig.


Man sollte halt immer im Hinterkopf behalten, daß 5er Content in angemessener Zeit auch ohne Raiddrops zu schaffen sein sollte.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, habe bisher kaum was von 4.3 gesehen - mangels Zeit zum Spielen.

Nur bei den ganzen Posts hier kommen mir spontan grad paar Gedanken.
Schonmal dran gedacht, daß Blizzard vielleicht die ganzen Perm-Nörgler endlich wieder loshaben will und so Manchen deshalb einfach nur ärgern will?^^
Vielleicht denken sie auch jetzt schon an das Meckern zu MoP Release, weil viele Spieler ihren ach so hart erarbeiteten Epics nachtrauern.
Wenn es denn nun zum Ende hin leicht zu meistern ist, fällt der Verlust der Epics nicht so ins Gewicht.
Ich denke MoP (bzw. der Eventpatch 4.4) steht quasi schon vor der Tür - ist weiter entwickelt, als so mancher denkt.

... wie gesagt ... nur spontane Gedanken, entstanden aus dem Gemisch: Lesen der Posts und Müdigkeit ...^^

greetz


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. Dezember 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich denke MoP (bzw. der Eventpatch 4.4) steht quasi schon vor der Tür - ist weiter entwickelt, als so mancher denkt.



Genau das dachte ich mir auch, als ich sah, dass 3 Instanzen kommen, die super schnell gemacht sind und ein Raid mit "nur" 8 Bossbegegnungen. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange die Spieler damit bei der Stange gehalten werden können. Vor allem Diejenigen, die jetzt schon wieder über einen komplett leeren Raid klagen, wie einfach doch alles sei...


----------



## salamipizza (1. Dezember 2011)

Also mir gefällt der Patch bis jetzt sehr gut.

Ich kann endlich ohne großen Aufwand meine Chars equipen. Mir sind einfache inis lieber, als schwere.

Mir gefällts.

Nur die Wartezeiten für DDs waren gestern bei 20 Minuten, für den ersten Tag etwas lange, naja heute werde ich als Heiler weitermachen.


----------



## Arothos (1. Dezember 2011)

Alles sehr geil, außer das Blizzard Modelrecycling betreibt in der Instanz wie noch nie...Das einzigartige ist Deathwing und das wars -_-'
Mit instanz war der raid gemeint, und das sage ich nur vorweg.

Ich werde bald mal ausprobieren wie das ist mit dem dungeonfinder^^ Erstmal shamy equippen da der wohl mit MoP Mein neuer main wird.


----------



## Eyora (1. Dezember 2011)

Mir gefallen die änderungen sehr gut, aber ich spiele auch noch nicht im Endgame. Aber das Moggen nutze ich schon und die anderen kleinen änderungen finde ich auch nicht schlecht, das die LvL der Gebiete angezeigt werden in die ich gehen kann finde ich sehr schön.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich da, und ich wollte nicht extra dafür ein neues Thema eröffen. Mein Charakter ist bisher noch nicht von Todesschwinge verbrannt worden. KAnn das noch passieren oder habe ich quasi Glück gehabt, das ich verschont geblieben bin


----------



## dreifragezeichen (1. Dezember 2011)

denke mal das du noch gegrillt werden kannst, bitte medium.. sonst hast du nix davon^^


----------



## Pararius (1. Dezember 2011)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> za & zg sind deutschlich schwieriger als drachenseelen 5er inis, vom schwierigkeitsgrad her gesehen. kann mich auch täuschen.
> und dann bekommt man noch 378iger items. oO
> 
> wir schieben 378 items den spielern in den allerwertesten, denkt sich blizz^^



Einfach mal mit einer zusammengewürfelten Truppe, in der jeder gerade so eine durchschnittliche Gegenstandsstufe von 353 erreicht und die Instanzen noch nicht kennt, in die Instanzen gehen, denn für diese Gegenstandsstufe sind die Instanzen ausgelegt. Sollten sie dann immer noch zu leicht sein, wäre deine Beschwerde berechtigt, doch ich glaube kaum, dass dies jemals zutreffen wird.
ZA/ZG waren da eher etwas zu hart und haben in Zufallsgruppen viel zu häufig für Frust gesorgt.

Zum Loot: Da kann man sich nun echt nicht drüber beschweren zu 4.2 gab es für die Feuerlande-Tagesquests 365er Items nun gibts für die neuen Inis nun mal 378er Gegenstande. Ist das ein Problem? Nein. Denn es ermöglicht den Leuten nur schnell Anschluss an den neuen Raid zu finden und genau diesen Zweck sollen die Gegenstände erfüllen.

//
Zum Thema:
Der Patch macht auf mich bisher einen sehr soliden Eindruck, auch wenn man mit neuen Features geradezu erschlagen wird. In den Raid schau ich am Wochenende mal rein und danach Grüßt auch schon das nächste Feature, der aufgewertete Dunkelmond Jahrmarkt.


----------



## Blackout1091 (1. Dezember 2011)

Manchen Leuten kann man auch gar nichts recht machen wie immer..
Der Patch ist im Vergleich zu vielen anderen gut gelungen meiner Meinung


----------



## Kersyl (1. Dezember 2011)

Bisher ganz nett, aber das Modelrecycling vom Raid musste net sein <_< Da hätten sie ein paar "verwandte" machen können z.B einen besonderen Shamyboss o.ä.


Sonst gefällt mir alles andere gut^^


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Dezember 2011)

So, gestern Abend mal einen Raid auf meinem Server gesucht. Wollte eigentlich den Raidfinder mal ausprobieren, aber dann wurden Leute für Drachenseele 10er nhc im /2 gesucht und die Gelegenheit wollt ich nutzen, schließlich besteht die Chance auf "richtiges" 397er T13. Hatten dann einen wilden Haufen zusammen und das Setup war alles andere als ideal - z.B. 2 Heilpalas. Fand sich aber sonst keiner mehr und wir wollten auch mal los, da es bereits 21 Uhr war. Nach 2 Stunden lagen 3 Bosse, was mich recht zufrieden stimmt bei einer Randomtruppe.

Bilanz:
1. Boss (Morchok): Irritierend simpel, da gibt es bei manchem 5er-Instanz-Boss mehr zu beachten. Was aber den Vorteil eines leichten Einstiegsbosses mit sich bringt, der bisher in den Cata-Raids immer irgendwie gefehlt hat (wer Omnotron mit 346er Items noch kennt weiß was ich meine). Vor der Kulisse der Drachenöde und des Wyrmruhtempels allerdings mal ein Anblick der besonderen Art, verband man dort ja eher bisher das Questgebiet damit. Setting also top, Bosskampf sehr einfach; grad im Vergleich zum Einstieg in die Feuerlande. Lag im 2. Try, weil der DK-Tank einmal unheilbar verdroschen wurde (220k Schaden in eineinhalb Sekunden!!)

2. Boss (Yor'sahj der Unermüdliche): Hier war ich froh dass der Raidleiter und ein paar andere den Boss schon kannten, die Reihenfolge der Blubs hätte ich nicht gewusst. Heftiger Gruppenschaden in der Phase mit dem schwarzen Boden, hier konnte sich das neue Heilige Strahlen der Paladine gleich gut bewähren. Lag im 2. Try, weil wiederum der Tank starb. Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass mir heiltechnisch Paladine und Bären lieber sind als Todesritter?

3. Boss (Kriegsherr Zon'ozz): Hier war etwas Einspielung erforderlich, es brauchte ca. 5 Tries bis wir das richtige Handling im "Volleyball" mit der Energiekugel raus hatten. Der Umgang mit dem Dot-Debuff war wider Erwarten recht einfach, sofortiges Dispellen statt erst hochheilen erwies sich als praktikablere Lösung. Wiederum heftiger Gruppenschaden in P2, war ja im Vorfeld von 4.3 bereits zu erahnen. Ordentliche Abstimmung der Heiler-CDs machten aber auch das gut schaffbar. Lag dann im glaub 6. Try, heut mit der Stammgruppe (anderer Char) sollte das bedeutend schneller gehen.

Hagara haben wir uns noch angesehen und hätten sie auch gelegt, aber der Tank musste dann weg und es war bereits halb 12. 3 Bosse am ersten Raidabend auf "normal" mit einer suboptimalen Randomgruppe und das Token für die 397er T13-Handschuhe... ich denk da kann ich zufrieden sein. Fazit: Erstaunlich einfache Anfangsencounter, die wesentlich schneller eingespielt sind als noch die ersten Bosse in den Feuerlanden. Aber wie ich aus meiner Gilde hörte, die gestern 7/8 legten, wird es ab Ultraxion schon spürbar härter. Mal schauen. Das Setting am Anfang um den maroden Wyrmruhtempel gefällt mir sehr gut, die Räume von Zon'ozz und Yor'sahj weniger, die erinnern an den lebenden Schlund oben im Schattenhochland.



Kersyl schrieb:


> Bisher ganz nett, aber das Modelrecycling vom Raid musste net sein <_< Da hätten sie ein paar "verwandte" machen können z.B einen besonderen Shamyboss o.ä.


Das ist mir allerdings auch aufgefallen. Der 1. Boss sieht aus wie Ozruk aus dem Steinernen Kern, der 2. wie der Endboss aus Grim Batol. Also berauschend ist das nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Illiminator31 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hy,
also ich bin Geteilter Meinung was den 4.3 Content angeht.

Auf der einen Seite sind ist der Raid per Raidfinder gan ok (Auch wenn die Bosse etwas Simpel sind).
Auch finde ich die neuen Dungeons vom Aufbau her ganz schön.

Was mich aber Tirisch Abnerft ist die Sache mit den Berufen. Aus meiner Sicht ist Schmiedekunst zum Totalen Witz Mutiert. Ich hab die neuen Rezepte mal durchgeschaut.

1) Keine neuen Waffenrezepte, na ganz klasse. Das Zeug aus den Feuerlande Daylis bin ich noch nie Losgeworden und jetzt nichtmal was neues... 

2) Die Dropchance der Rezepte ist sowas von Lächerich, das ist Unbeschreiblich. Es wurde mir Empfohlen die Rezepte doch einfach im AH zu kaufen. Ja nee, 60-70 K Gold je Rezept musste auch erstmal auf der Seite haben.

3) Kein neuer Gürtelsockel

Ein Befreundeter Juwe meinte, das es total doof sei das er für 1 Stein glaube ich 4 oder 5 Tage Daiyls machen muss. Ganz ehrlich, das würde ich auch machen, wenn ich dann wenigstens Irgenwas von meinem Zeug Verkaufen kann, aber es geht z.Zt leider gar nichts weg (Das die Bosse aus dem Raidfinder nur 1* pro Woche Looten kann und die nichmal das Rezept droppen können ist auch total dämlich)


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Dezember 2011)

Illiminator31 schrieb:


> 1) Keine neuen Waffenrezepte, na ganz klasse. Das Zeug aus den Feuerlande Daylis bin ich noch nie Losgeworden und jetzt nichtmal was neues...


Wieso sollte auch? Gibt schon seit WotlK keine Waffenrezepte für Endcontent mehr. Also neu ist das nicht. Das letzte richtig gute Waffenrezept war der Bote des Sturms aus BC und Blizz hat mal verlautet, dass sie sowas nicht mehr machen wollen, um bestimmten Klassen nicht einen Must-have-Beruf aufzudiktieren, zumindest wenn das Item berufsabhängig ist. Schade, aber nachvollziehbar. Eine 397er BoE-Schmiedewaffe wäre allerdings verdammt stark und ich wage gar nicht an die wow-typisch abartigen erforderlichen Materialien zu denken, so dass auch das wahrscheinlich nicht viel bringen geschweige denn sich jemand leisten würde.



Illiminator31 schrieb:


> 2) Die Dropchance der Rezepte ist sowas von Lächerich, das ist Unbeschreiblich.


Wie mans nimmt. Gestern beim Trash ist eins gedroppt (leider nicht gewonnen), das sind schon mal 100% mehr als in FL... dort hab ich kein einziges Schmiede-Rezept droppen sehen, bis heute nicht. Für den ersten Run war es also gestern ok.^^



Illiminator31 schrieb:


> 3) Kein neuer Gürtelsockel


Hier schein ich nicht recht zu verstehen. Die Gürtelschnalle aus Schwarzstahl ist doch aktuell. Was für einen "Sockel" meinst Du?



Illiminator31 schrieb:


> (Das die Bosse aus dem Raidfinder nur 1* pro Woche Looten kann und die nichmal das Rezept droppen können ist auch total dämlich)


"Nur"? Seit 7 Jahren kann man jedem Raidboss nur einmal pro Woche Beute abzwacken und Du regst Dich JETZT darüber auf? <.<


----------



## Illiminator31 (2. Dezember 2011)

> (Das die Bosse aus dem Raidfinder nur 1* pro Woche Looten kann und die nichmal das Rezept droppen können ist auch total dämlich)
> "Nur"? Seit 7 Jahren kann man jedem Raidboss nur einmal pro Woche Beute abzwacken und Du regst Dich JETZT darüber auf? <.<



Ein ähnliches System wie das aus dem Dungeonbrowser mit dem Beutel hätte ich für Sinvoller gehalten beim Raidbrowser (Also 1 mal Looten am Tag), damit man auch eine Realistische Chance auf die Tokens bekommt z.B


> 3) Kein neuer Gürtelsockel
> Hier schein ich nicht recht zu verstehen. Die Gürtelschnalle aus Schwarzstahl ist doch aktuell. Was für einen "Sockel" meinst Du?



Sry da hab ich mich Vertippt. Ich meine eig. neue Sockel. Es wäre (Eben wegen der Droppchance und keine Waffen) nur Fair gewesen aus meiner Sicht, wenn der Schmied dann wenigstens ein neues Sockelitem für einen anderen Gegenstandsplatz bauen hätte können.


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2011)

was mir gefällt:
-Arena-Punkte bei jedem gewonnen random-BG ! Super - 2v2 nur noch mit dem Main, die Twinks müssen das nicht mehr machen
-Archäologie: etwas besser geworden / mehr Artefakte pro buddeln / scheinbar nicht mehr die Dinge, die man schon hat (an raren Teilen)
-Transmordingsbumstralala ->schöner kleiden ist super, kommt ja allgemein auch sehr gut an
da ich eh keine Inis besuche, kann ich da nix zu sagen - also alles gut für mich, bin beschäftigt ^^


----------



## dreifragezeichen (2. Dezember 2011)

was soll ich denn sagen, mein raidchar ist juwe & ingi (handschuhe vz)
bei ingi will ich net meckern, nur beim juwe, so nun rechne ich gegen 
juwe seine steine 3 a´67 int (also bei mir) macht 201, nun ziehe ich 150 ab (3x50) macht einen bonus von 51 oO*freu freu*

würde ich jetzt juwe verlernen und schmied draus machen, dann hätte ich einen bonus von 100 (2 zusützliche sockeln a 50)

sehe ich das falsch oder stimmt meine rechnung nicht, der schmied hat so ein push bekommen, das die anderen raidberufe dumm aus der wäsche schauen..


----------



## olOlOlo (2. Dezember 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Content gestern Abend nach nicht einmal 4h Raid clear gehabt... sry, schwächster neuer Raid überhaupt - pure Enttäuschung. Und das noch ohne auf dem PTR gewesen zu sein.



30min pro boss? und trash? alles first ty was gz, bist bei paragon Gildenlead oder?


----------



## dreifragezeichen (2. Dezember 2011)

hmmm gestern 2h ds geraidet, 4 down aber ab dem 5ten soll es ein wenig mehr schwieriger sein.. so hoffen wir, weil so wie es jetzt war war es langweilig, langweilig langweilig.
so den rest erstmal am montag ansehen


----------



## Illiminator31 (2. Dezember 2011)

> sehe ich das falsch oder stimmt meine rechnung nicht, der schmied hat so ein push bekommen, das die anderen raidberufe dumm aus der wäsche schauen


Ganz ehrlich, siehst du nicht. Klar kann ich 2 Sockel mehr haben mit Schmiedekunst als andere Berufe (Was schon immer so war), was im Raid vorteile brignen kann (Nicht zwangläufig muss!).
Allerdings wage ich jetzt mal zu Behaupten, das du als Juwe und Ingi dein Zeug besser los wirst (bzw. Überhaupt etwas Verkaufen kannst) als der Schmied. Die Rezepte sind (zumindest hier auf Frostwolf) Hoffnungslos Überteuert (35-40K +-) und ohne 380er+ Gear kommste in den 10er nichtmal rein.

Ich kann als Schmied Aktuell gerade mal (Als bestes EQ) alle 365er FL Waffen und die Pyriumsets. Das Zeug wurde ich schon vor 4.3 nicht gut los, und jetzt dank der neuen Innis (wo du nach 3-4 Runden besseres EQ bekommen hast, wenns gut läuft)  ist es vollkommen Nutzlos geworden


----------



## Knud88 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte hier auch mal kurz meine Meinung verewigen 

In meinen Augen ein, an und für sich, sehr gelungener Schwierigkeitsgrad den Blizz diesmal auffährt. 
Erinnert mich doch erstmals wieder an meine Lieblings "WoW Zeit" - WotLk!

Endzeit lag ohne Probleme, Stunde des Zwielicht = 2 Wipe's weil vergessen wurde zu unterbrechen und Brunnen, lag auch ohne Probleme.

Hier wurde schon erwähnt, dass es in Zul doch recht nervig war, weil es manchmal doch etwas langer gedauert hat... dem kann ich mich nur anschließen und begrüße, natürlich die kürzere Zeit, die man in den drei neuen Instanzen verbringt und der dadurch schnellere Farm von Tapferkeitspunkten. Den Raid konnte ich mir noch nicht anschauen, aber denke mal, heute Abend wird sich die Zeit dafür finden.

Optisch sind die drei Instanzen, meiner meinung nach, sehr gut gelungen. 
Auch der "Equip-Design-Umwandler" macht endlich schluss mit diesem langweiligen Einheitsbrei von Ausrüstungsgegenständen. Endlich mehr Abwechslung und Erholung der Augen. Bei uns in OG rennen sämtliche Rassen und Klassen in T1-T12 Look rum und das ist echt sehr schön anzusehen.

Alles in allem bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. 
Obwohl ich am 20 Dezember zur Konkurrenz wechseln werde, hoffe ich doch, dass Blizz diesen Schwierigkeitsgrad beibehalten wird, weil es meiner Meinung nach, einfach die breitere Masse anspricht! 
Des weiteren kann ich nur hoffen, dass Blizz weitere Innovationen ála Transmo-keine Ahnung, in das Spiel bringen wird, um es wieder aufregender zu gestalten.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (2. Dezember 2011)

icc hm war noch nice, pdok auch der kisten run aber sonst fand ich das addon nicht so prall


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Dezember 2011)

Illiminator31 schrieb:


> und ohne 380er+ Gear kommste in den 10er nichtmal rein.


Was sowieso mal wieder absoluter Schwachsinn ist. Bei uns wurde gestern auch 378 als Mindeststufe gefordert. Hab mich mit 376 gemeldet und erörtert dass das an der Dunkelmondkarte liegt, die manaregg-technisch immer noch zum besten gehört was es gibt. Zudem: Wenn der Raid doch ach so einfach ist (was zumindest bei den ersten Bossen auch stimmt), wozu dann solch überzogene ILevel-Forderungen? WotLK + Gearscore, ick hör Dir trapsen. Nächste Woche darf man dann nur noch mit Clear-Achievement mit, alles andere ist nicht akzeptabel denn eine Woche ist genug Zeit um 8/8 abzufarmen. 



dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> icc hm war noch nice, pdok auch der kisten run aber sonst fand ich das addon nicht so prall


Ulduar ftw! Blizzards Meisterstück neben BT und Sunwell.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (2. Dezember 2011)

ups ulduar vergessen^^


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. Dezember 2011)

Nunja ich halte herzlich wenig von 4.3. Der Content ist spätestens nach der ersten Woche eh wieder durch. Aber ewig nichts anderes machen als Gear farmen reizt mich allgemein nicht mehr. Schade, dass sie wieder in Richtung WotlK steuern.


----------



## szene333 (2. Dezember 2011)

Also wir waren am Mittwoch Gildenintern im 10er. 3 Bosse in 2 Stunden. Das fand ich schon arg leicht. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Aber was ich gestern im 25er über tool erlebt habe, hat mir dann doch die Sprache verschlagen. Dass bei Randoms der Schwierigkeitsgrad nach untern geschraubt werden muss, ist völlig in Ordnung und wohl auch nötig. Aber dass z.B. beim Ping-Pong-Boss die Kugel ignoriert werden kann und er trotzdem kein Problem dastellt, ist...... naja. Langzeitmotivation sieht wohl anders aus 

Edit: übrigens haben wir 4 Bosse in 1 Stunde gemacht


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Dezember 2011)

szene333 schrieb:


> 3 Bosse in 2 Stunden





szene333 schrieb:


> Edit: übrigens haben wir 4 Bosse in 1 Stunde gemacht


aha


----------



## Nema-ZdC (2. Dezember 2011)

Mein erster Eindruck.

Erst mal an den ersten Beiden Tagen 17k Gold im AH verdient. Eingesetzt hab ich 1.200 Gold für 7 Tagen um Erze davon zu kaufen. Unglaublich was die Leute bezahlt haben für Steine und Verzauberungen und vor allem wie viele verkauft wurden.

Die drei neuen Instanzen? Super schön gemacht. Ich finde sie etwas zu einfach. Aber ich hab auch volles Raid Gear an, da ist das dann irgendwo zu erwarten. Ich hätte es trotzdem gerne etwas schwerer gehabt, weil selbst mit Random Gruppen ohne CC kommt man völlig Problemlos und unglaublich schnell durch. Aber trotzdem es sind sehr schöne Instanzen und die machen Spaß. Schnell dazu. 

Raid und Raidfinder. Schön gemacht alles. Etwas zu einfach wieder. Man denkt dann schon drüber nach wie lange der Content halten soll wenn man so durchflext. 

Jahrmarkt war ja noch nicht, kommt jetzt ja

Transmoggen ist genial und das Void Storage ebenfalls.

Alles in allem, sehr starker Patch mit super viel content. Könnte nur einen Tick schwerer sein.


----------



## szene333 (2. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> aha




3Bosse im 10er Gildenintern und 4 Bosse im 25er über tool


----------



## Paxter (2. Dezember 2011)

wie blizzard mit dem conten die nächsten 7-9 monate überbrücken will ist mir ein völliges rätsel.

- 5er inis: so leicht wie zu wotlk
- dragonsoul df version: ein schlechter witz.mit dem twink am mittwoch alle 4 bosse in knapp einer stunde geschafft,obwohl keiner nen richtigen plan hatte und alle zum ersten mal die bosse gesehen haben 
- dragonsoul "normale" version: werden selbst die "causual" gilden ziemlich schnell durch haben.wir sind nun wirklich keine pros und haben z.b. in FL lediglich 7/7 und 1/7 hc down und sind gestern abend in 3h ohne große probleme bis zum 5 boss gekommen.wenn da nicht noch richtige brocken kommen ist der raid nächste id wohl clear.

der dunkelmondjahrmarkt wird das dann auch nicht mehr rausreißen.

das kann es doch wirklich nicht sein.bei allem verständnis das blizz wirklich jedem spieler den kompletten content ermöglich will ist mit diesem patch der schuß völlig nach hinten losgegangen.


----------



## Nema-ZdC (2. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> aha



Lies was er schreibt

Gilden-Intern (10er/25er) = 3 Bosse in 2h
Random LfG = 4 Bosse in 1h (ich hab 55 min bei meinem Clear Versuch geschafft, jemand hatte so ein Addon am laufen der das ausgegeben hat. Übrigens viele Spieler die raus sind nach jedem Boss also jedes mal etwa 5 oder so, keine Ahnung warum)


----------



## Kyrador (2. Dezember 2011)

Paxter schrieb:


> - dragonsoul "normale" version: werden selbst die "causual" gilden ziemlich schnell durch haben.wir sind nun wirklich keine pros und haben z.b. in FL lediglich 7/7 und 1/7 hc down und sind gestern abend in 3h ohne große probleme bis zum 5 boss gekommen.wenn da nicht noch richtige brocken kommen ist der raid nächste id wohl clear.



Also, ich würde das ganze nach der ersten ID so abschätzen (Schwierigkeitsskala von 1-10, wobei 10 das relativ schwerste ist):

- Morchok -> 1
- Warlord Zon'ozz -> 2
- Yor'sahj the Unsleeping -> 2
- Hagara the Stormbinder -> 2
- Ultraxion -> 3
- Warmaster Blackhorn -> 5
- Spine of Deathwing -> 7
- Madness of Deathwing -> 10


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke, der Patch wirds schon einige Zeit tun.

Zwar spiele ich täglich, jedoch hält sich meine Aktivität unter der Woche meines Erachtens nach sehr in Grenzen, da ich zumeist einfach nur einige Instanzen laufe und so kaum die Tapferkeitspunkte-Caps vollbekomme. Zusätzlich mache ich jede zweite Woche eine Familienheimfahrt am Wochenende, sodass eigentlich nur begrenzt Zeit bleibt, mal einen Schlachtzug von innen zu sehen.

Ich glaube schon, das es Monate dauern wird, unter diesen Bedingungen wirklich aktuelles Gear (nhc DS ist das Ziel) zu erfarmen.

Und selbst dann habe ich erst 3 85er Charaktere, wovon ich zu dem Zeitpunkt wohl nur meinen Hexer mal "soweit" habe. Hinzu gesellen sich 2 Tanks, die zwar zu dem Zeitpunkt auch schon ordentlich Equipment abgegriffen haben werden, aber trotzdem noch nicht so weit sind.

Und selbst wenn...Ich habe auch noch mit ICC 10/25er EQ (251-277) noch meinen Spaß gehabt.


----------



## Fedaykin (2. Dezember 2011)

Illiminator31 schrieb:


> Ein ähnliches System wie das aus dem Dungeonbrowser mit dem Beutel hätte ich für Sinvoller gehalten beim Raidbrowser (Also 1 mal Looten am Tag), damit man auch eine Realistische Chance auf die Tokens bekommt z.B



Mooment. Du hast nun bereits die Chance, dass dir die T13 Tokens fast nachgeworfen werden, und du beschwerst dich weiterhin, dass es nicht schnell genug geht? Ohje...

Und mal davon ab, ich finde den Raidfinder nett, werde ihn irgendwann mal ausprobieren, würde aber niemals ein T13 Items tragen unter dem "Raidfinder" steht. Ist eine persönliche Sache, aber sowas tragen? Niemals...



Potpotom schrieb:


> Content gestern Abend nach nicht einmal 4h Raid clear gehabt... sry, schwächster neuer Raid überhaupt - pure Enttäuschung. Und das noch ohne auf dem PTR gewesen zu sein.



Nach 4 Stunden clear gehabt? Interessant, 30 Minuten pro Boss mit allem zipp und zapp sowie dem Trash. Alles klar. Poste doch mal eben fix deinen Armory Link. Nur aus reinem Interesse und Bewunderung .


----------



## The-Dragon (2. Dezember 2011)

Also wen. Ich mir das hier so durchlese, sind die Meisten doch froh, das man so gut durch den neuen Content kommt, während Andere total enttäuscht davon sind ,nicht gefordert zu werden und wieder Andere kriegen den Hals einfach nicht voll, die würden am Liebsten einmal in Raidbrowserschwierigkeit durch die Drachenseele rennen und danach mit Full T13 Hero dastehen.

Tja, merkt ihr das Dilemma, in dem Blizzard steckt? Egal wie man es macht, es ist immer falsch. Und diesmal wurde es eben für Alle erreichbar gemacht, immerhin handelt es sich um den Abschluss des Addons, da soll auch jeder Todesschwinge legen können, immerhin ging es in dem ganzen Addon darum.

Mal abgesehen davon, schonmal daran gedacht, das der neue Content nicht nur deswegen so leicht ist, sondern auch damit die Spieler bis zum nächsten Addon damit fertig sind? Immerhin haben sich immer viele Leute darüber beschwert, dass das Jeweilige Addon oder auch der Patch zu früh kommt. nun, bei MoP kann das dann definitiv keiner mehr behaupten, und wenn's nur noch 4 Monate dauert.

Ich persönlich bin zufrieden mit den neuen Inhalten und habe jetzt erstmal genug zu tun. und wenn ich damit fertig bin, kann ich ja immerhin noch einen weiteren Twink hochspielen oder mich bei der anderen Fraktion vergnügen. Das Einzige was mir fehlt ist ein wenig Berufsbalancing. Aber ob ich jetzt +100 durch die Schmiedekunstsockel oder nur +80 durch die Ringverzauberungen hab, ist mir letztendlich auch gleich. Zumal Viele eh so stur Sockeln, das sie locker das Dreifache einfach links liegen lassen.


----------



## VILOGITY (2. Dezember 2011)

Jo die neuen INI's sind ja mal wirklich lächerlich, wenn ich da an die letzten 3 WotlK INI's denke die man Nurfen musste weil die meisten der Failbobs und Grobmotoriker die einfachsten
Ding nicht hinbekommen haben.
Oder die ersten HC INI's von CATA, man denke mal an Grim Bartol, wie oft..... WTF der Boss Charged mich an und ich bin tot und es erscheint auch noch in einer 35er Schriftgröße in der Mitte meines Monitors
die mich warnt bevor der Boss kommt.

Ja und sorry, am ersten Tag Drachenseele Clear...Hust Hust, das is schon echt herb.

Aber das beste fand ich, einer unserer Gildenmember is am Mittwoch mit seinem Twink Druiden mit gar nicht schlechtem Gear über das LFR rein gegangen und so ca. 1 1/2 std. später sehen ich ihn in OG
stehn und dachte noch so...oje, war bestimmt dauer Wipen.
Nö 4 Bosse und meist im 3ten Try gelegt an einem Abend, ähhh ok, werd ich mit heute abend selber mal anschauen, dass kann ich gar nicht glauben, das der Endcontendraid selbst über das LFR so lächerlich
ist, das man da Brain AFK und mit null Movement durch rennen kann.


----------



## Derulu (2. Dezember 2011)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> ....



1. Heillos überequippt für die 5er, denn ihre Vorraussetzung ist 346er Gear und wer trägt das aktuell noch (mein Druide der nicht raidet und erst 2 Cata Inis von innen gesehen hat, trägt bereits 356er Durchschnitt)? (es ist beabsichtigt, dass sie so einfach sind, die Inis sollen Nachzügler für den Raid equippen)
2. Wie schwer denkst du, soll eine Raidversion sein, die sich nach Aussage der Entwickler, an die richtet, die bisher nicht, sehr wenig oder noch nie geraidet haben und die ohne Kommunikationstool ohne Chat, da durch kommen sollen ?
3. Auch der Normalraid ist beabsichtigt nicht allzu schwer, schließlich soll jeder der will, das Ende der Addon-Geschichte mitbekommen, wenn er nur ein bißchen organisiert raidet...


----------



## Zuckerbub (2. Dezember 2011)

und der grund warum die ganze geschichte so einfach geworden ist, ist die verlorenen Spieler wieder einzusammeln. Grösseres Publikum ansprechen? 

Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege.


----------



## Fedaykin (2. Dezember 2011)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> und der grund warum die ganze geschichte so einfach geworden ist, ist die verlorenen Spieler wieder einzusammeln. Grösseres Publikum ansprechen?
> 
> Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege.



Korrigiert.

Gern geschehen


----------



## LargoWinch (2. Dezember 2011)

Für mich ist es einer der besten Patches überhaupt, alleine wegen des Dunkelmondjahrmarkts, der Transmogrifikation, der "Brunnen der Ewigkeit"-Instanz, der teilweise sehr genialen T13- und PvP-Sets (Paladin).
Die Raid-Instanzen sind in der LFR-Version recht einfach (was ich gut finde), in der NM-Version ebenso (was ich nicht gut finde). Die Heroic-Version bleibt abzuwarten.

Wenn (im Großen und Ganzen) nur jeder Patch so aufgebaut wäre, würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Zuckerbub (2. Dezember 2011)

Scytale ernsthaft. Wenn du Fan bist von dem neuen Patch ist das deine Sache und deine Meinung. Aber wie viele andere schon geschrieben haben ist der neue Content sehr entäuschend und das ist halt auch meine Meinung.



Derulu schrieb:


> 1. Heillos überequippt für die 5er, denn ihre Vorraussetzung ist 346er Gear und wer trägt das aktuell noch (mein Druide der nicht raidet und erst 2 Cata Inis von innen gesehen hat, trägt bereits 356er Durchschnitt)? (es ist beabsichtigt, dass sie so einfach sind, die Inis sollen Nachzügler für den Raid equippen)



Könnte man ja als Argument nehmen. Aber die Zul Inis waren dazumal auch genau für dies gedacht. Und der Schwierigkeitsgrat war um einiges höher (trotz damaligem Raidequip ) als der der neuen Inis. Man beachte auch den Buffed Artikel http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/Specials/buffed-Kolumne-Ist-WoW-zu-schwer-oder-zu-leicht-geworden-855871/

Die ganzen Sachen alleine schreien doch danach, wieder anderes Publikum anzusprechen.


----------



## Nathil (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja, Blizz versucht das Game wieder zu nerfen wo es nur geht *sfz* auch wenn es low-level Chars zu gute kommt, ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht der Sinn der Sache. Wenn man sich damals mühevollst ein gold zusammen gespielt hatte und dafür etliche Stunden dumm durch die gegend gepusht ist, werden einem heute laufwege mit Eilverbindungen abgekürzt, man hat binnen kürzester Zeit 50 Gold auf dem Konto.. usw usw.


----------



## Derulu (2. Dezember 2011)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> Könnte man ja als Argument nehmen. Aber die Zul Inis waren dazumal auch genau für dies gedacht. Und der Schwierigkeitsgrat war um einiges höher (trotz damaligem Raidequip ) als der der neuen Inis. Man beachte auch den Buffed Artikel http://www.buffed.de...eworden-855871/



Es ist allerdings ein Unterschied ob man in 346er Instanzen geht und gerade mal ein paar Teile aus einem ReleaseRaid trägt und auf 350er gear kommt, wenn man halbwegs gutes equip hat...
Oder ob man in eine 346er Ini geht und Firelands Equip anhat, und ein Itemlevel um die 360 und mehr  
Oder ist Zul mit einer Gruppe und Equip 360+ und mehr, etwa noch wirklich richtig "schwer"?^^

Aber danke, dass du damit meine Aussage im Großen und Ganzen gestützt hast^^
Bedenke, wir sind ein ganzes Raidtier weiter als damals als Zul kam, die Instanzen haben die selbe Vorraussetzung wie damals die Zul Instanzen (und dort bekommt man auch noch für jede Rüstungklasse und jeden Slot Ausrüstung die ÜBER der liegt, die du für die 3 neuen Inis brauchst)


----------



## Ferox21 (4. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt ein paar Tage die 5er Inis gespielt. Mein Main ist Pala und als Vergelter mit Feuerlande ausgerüstet und als Tank eher so um die 350 als Gesamt-Itemlevel.
Als Vergelter waren die Inis absolut kein Problem. DIe Bosse gingen fix down, ein paar neue Items abgestaub. Alles kein Problem.

Als Tank war es dann deutlich anspruchsvoller und wir hatten dadurch, dass ich trotz alle Feritgkeiten ziemlich viel Schaden fresse in der Endzeit schon ein paar wipes. Allerdings hat der Heiler auch irgendwie immer noch recht viel Mana gehabt als im umgekippt bin. Am Ende haben wir es aber doch geschafft und ich denke, dass ich mit besserem Tabnk Equip das auch locker schaffen werde.

Insgesamt sind die 4er Inis wohl wirklich nur dann eine Herausforderung, wenn man frisch equipt dort reingeht. Und es hängt wie immer extrem vom Tank ab...


----------



## Blackout1091 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich versteh die Leute nicht. Wo is das Problem wenn man mit den Raidbrowser auch mal locker die Bosse legen kann??
Wollt ihr wipen oder was ? Eine zusammengewürfelte Gruppe sollte auch nicht vorm Boss stehen der ohne Koordination usw kaum möglich ist O.o

Ich find es echt super  So seh ich auch mal ein Raid von innen , da ich sonst eig kaum Zeit dafür habe und man sonst ja eh nie mitgenommen wird..
Und die Inis sind auch okay.


----------



## Omidas (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe die Leute auch nicht. Aber ich kann die nicht verstehen, die sich freuen über
einen zu einfachen LFR ,Normalmodus und Heroic Instanzen.

Seid ihr am ersten Dezember zum Adventskalender (Falls ihr einen habt) gerannt und habt
alle Türchen auf einmal gegessen? Und dann wollt ihr auch noch erklären das es euch Spaß
macht die restlichen 23 Tage jeden morgen auf das leere Teil zu schauen???

Dieser Content muss bis MoP reichen. Im LFR werden sicher nochmal irgendwann die letzten
Bosse frei geschaltet werden so das da noch ein wenig nach kommt.
Aber normal und die 3 Heroics?? Nö das wars. 

Und Hardmodes sind für viele Mittelstandsgilden nicht die alternative. Denn der Sprung war 
bis jetzt immer ein etwas größerer. Und gerade für 10 Mann Raidgilden bedeutet das oft
große Probleme mit dem Setup. Aber jede familiäre Mittelstandsgilde sollte einfach die Leute
aus ihrer Gilde kicken, die die falsche Klasse spielen.
Was fällt denen ein die Gilde auszubremsen, weil sie nicht eine der TOP DPS Klassen spielen,
oder nicht den gebrauchten Support bringen.

Es wird oft das argument gebracht, das die 3 neuen Heros einen hohen wiederspielwert hätten
wegen der , unbestreitbar, guten Story dadrinnen. 
*hustHdZ4hust* Wie viele fanden die Instanz nacher so ätzend. Jedes mal die gleiche Story. Und
die Mehrheit war froh, als man nacher zumindest das Intro überspringen konnte.

Das ist meine bescheidene Meinung dazu.


----------



## Loina (4. Dezember 2011)

ich find´s oke so 
wer meint es ist zu einfach,soll hardmode zocken.

schliesslich soll jeder was von spiel haben
auch raids 

100 % pro 
so sollte es blizzard immer machen.

und nein bin kein kacknoob,raide auch in hero sobald wir wieder durchstarten.

nur bin halt kein ego,und es muss nicht nach meiner nase tanzen.
wenn ich es zu einfach finde ist doch schön,das heisst aber nicht das es jeder so sehen muss.
Dann behalt ich das für mich und gut.
W


----------



## Loina (4. Dezember 2011)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Jinthalor (4. Dezember 2011)

Die Bosse im LFR sind alle zu einfach ! Ist Fakt

Im 10er Raid, die ersten 4 sind no Movement Hero Bosse mit mehr Lebens Punkten.

Danach Ultraxion. Der ist das erste DPS,HPS Race.

Sobald der liegt ist alles bis Todesschwinges Wahnsinn ein Witz

Letzter Fight ist je nach dem Schwer oder Leicht.

MoP kann kommen, ach ja ist ja erst in ein paar Monaten.

Abwarten auf den HC Content

Gruß Jin


----------



## Sacrilege (4. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> 1. Heillos überequippt für die 5er, denn ihre Vorraussetzung ist 346er Gear und wer trägt das aktuell noch (mein Druide der nicht raidet und erst 2 Cata Inis von innen gesehen hat, trägt bereits 356er Durchschnitt)? (es ist beabsichtigt, dass sie so einfach sind, die Inis sollen Nachzügler für den Raid equippen)
> 2. Wie schwer denkst du, soll eine Raidversion sein, die sich nach Aussage der Entwickler, an die richtet, die bisher nicht, sehr wenig oder noch nie geraidet haben und die ohne Kommunikationstool ohne Chat, da durch kommen sollen ?
> 3. Auch der Normalraid ist beabsichtigt nicht allzu schwer, schließlich soll jeder der will, das Ende der Addon-Geschichte mitbekommen, wenn er nur ein bißchen organisiert raidet...



Erkläre mir doch bitte mal worin der Sinn liegt eine Instanz in der 378 droppt ab 346 freizugeben. Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur pervers.

Damit haben sie bestehenden Content vollkommen entwertet. PSA/BDZ/Td4W und Feuerlande hätten sie gleich rauspatchen können, weil da jetzt keiner mehr reingeht, wozu auch. Man nehme einen einen frischen 85er, faked den so hin dass er in die Ini reinkann und lässt sich dann von paar überequipped Gildis durchziehen. Durch Drops und den Quests in den Inis bekommt man die 378er Epics nur so in den Arsch geblasen und 1 1/2 Stunden später meldet man sich dann für Drachenseele an - und wenn es eine gute Gruppe ist cleart man den Raid sogar.

Fazit: man braucht einen Nachmittag um aus einem frischen grün/blauen Char einen fast vollkommen equippted Raid Char zu machen - DAS ist einfach nur krank.

Da es außerhalb von Raids ja nichts gibt (ausgenommen PvP) sehe ich da keine Langzeit Motivation. Sie haben es mit dem Patch einfach übertrieben, ist ja wie Fast Food bei Burger King - reingehen, fressen, fertig.

Blizzard sollte mal überlegen 1 Tages Abos einzuführen, denn mehr braucht man neuerdings für Content Patches nicht mehr, oder aber das Spiel F2P zu machen.


----------



## Schlamm (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte seit Wochen mal wieder richtig Spaß am Spiel. Sowohl im Randomtool, dem normalen Mode als auch in den Inis. 

Schwierigkeitsgrad hin oder her, es war echt spaßig. Und darauf kommt es doch eigentlich an.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (4. Dezember 2011)

Das einzige worüber ich mich beschweren kann beim Jahrmarkt ist die Arena.
Nicht dass es zu schwer wäre, es ist toll wie sich alle bekämpfen ^^
Aber wenn man die Truhe öffnet kommt noch eine nachfrage:
WOLLEN SIE DEN GEGENSTAND WIRKLICH PLÜNDERN?
Natürlich passierte das mir: Ich konnte etwa nach 20 minuten endlich die Truhe plündern, doch dann ... ARGH!
*Nerdrage Modus aktiviert*

Nein im ernst. Es ist ein bisschen ärgerlich ^^
Und alle die jetzt meinen sie müssen schreiben dass ich mich nicht aufregen soll:
Ihr würdet euch auch ärgern.


----------



## C.Rieekan (4. Dezember 2011)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich hatte seit Wochen mal wieder richtig Spaß am Spiel. Sowohl im Randomtool, dem normalen Mode als auch in den Inis.
> 
> Schwierigkeitsgrad hin oder her, es war echt spaßig. Und darauf kommt es doch eigentlich an.




this


----------



## Nexilein (4. Dezember 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Fazit: man braucht einen Nachmittag um aus einem frischen grün/blauen Char einen fast vollkommen equippted Raid Char zu machen - DAS ist einfach nur krank.



Da kann ich nur sagen: Selber schuld.

Wer es darauf anlegt das alles innerhalb kürzester Zeit durchzuziehen, der soll dann nicht wegen der fehlenden Langzeitmotivation rumheulen.
Es gibt genug Spieler die es anders machen, und sich über Twink- / Randomraids und 5er Instanzen nach und nach equippen. Die sind damit wochenlang beschäftigt.

So ein bisschen Verantwortung für das eigene Spielvergnügen muss man eben auch selber übernehmen....


----------



## Cantharion (4. Dezember 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Erkläre mir doch bitte mal worin der Sinn liegt eine Instanz in der 378 droppt ab 346 freizugeben. Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur pervers.



Es gibt den frisch 85ern die Chance sich nach ein paar "normalen heros" gleich mit raidtauglichem gear zu equippen - Es ist nicht für die Raider gedacht damit sie noch mehr zu motzen haben.
Ich weiß nicht warum du forderst dass man erst Stunden-/tagelang heros farmen sollte (die einem sowieso schon langweilig sind) bevor man etwas spaßiges (neue heros+raids) machen kann.


----------



## Skîîller (4. Dezember 2011)

Herz schrieb:


> Das einzige worüber ich mich beschweren kann beim Jahrmarkt ist die Arena.
> Nicht dass es zu schwer wäre, es ist toll wie sich alle bekämpfen ^^
> Aber wenn man die Truhe öffnet kommt noch eine nachfrage:
> WOLLEN SIE DEN GEGENSTAND WIRKLICH PLÜNDERN?
> ...




Ich hab den Erfolg letztens geschafft. Bloß nur zur Info. Wenn du die Truhe 1mal gelootet hast und das Schmuckstück Item auch hast. Dann gibts ja den Erfolg.... Aber, danach wird noch ein Erfolg freigeschaltet und bei dem musst du dann 12mal die Arenatruhe looten um den zu erfüllen ^^ Also so wie bei der Arena der Gurubashi. Hehe.


----------



## Dragon02031987 (4. Dezember 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Erkläre mir doch bitte mal worin der Sinn liegt eine Instanz in der 378 droppt ab 346 freizugeben. Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur pervers.





Das Schlimme ist ja das die neuen Inis erst ab ilvl 353 gehen


----------



## Restrike (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke das Blizzard mit MoP ganz schön gas geben muss. Mich halten die keine 3 Monate mit dem bisschen content!

LG


----------



## rotti08 (4. Dezember 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Erkläre mir doch bitte mal worin der Sinn liegt eine Instanz in der 378 droppt ab 346 freizugeben. Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur pervers.
> 
> Damit haben sie bestehenden Content vollkommen entwertet. PSA/BDZ/Td4W und Feuerlande hätten sie gleich rauspatchen können, weil da jetzt keiner mehr reingeht, wozu auch. Man nehme einen einen frischen 85er, faked den so hin dass er in die Ini reinkann und lässt sich dann von paar überequipped Gildis durchziehen. Durch Drops und den Quests in den Inis bekommt man die 378er Epics nur so in den Arsch geblasen und 1 1/2 Stunden später meldet man sich dann für Drachenseele an - und wenn es eine gute Gruppe ist cleart man den Raid sogar.
> 
> ...



signed!


----------



## Strate (4. Dezember 2011)

Restrike schrieb:


> Ich denke das Blizzard mit MoP ganz schön gas geben muss. Mich halten die keine 3 Monate mit dem bisschen content!
> 
> LG



Wird man sehen wie es weitergeht aber wenn das Addon (wie momentan auf amazon steht) frühestens gegen Ende des Nächsten Jahres rauskommt, frag ich mich was dann noch so kommen soll den ich habe z.B. Alle 3 inis clear (bis auf dieses blöde trinket aus Brunnen der ewigkeit für caster was nicht droppen will). Den Dunkeljahrmarkt besucht und jede daily gemacht + ein paar erfolge. den LFR tool am Patchday 4/8(oder sind es 7bosse?^^) gelegt. Mit der Gilde 4/(wieder Max anzahl) im 10er Normal Modus gelegt.


----------



## Sokkha (4. Dezember 2011)

Strate schrieb:


> Wird man sehen wie es weitergeht aber wenn das Addon (wie momentan auf amazon steht) frühestens gegen Ende des Nächsten Jahres rauskommt, frag ich mich was dann noch so kommen soll den ich habe z.B. Alle 3 inis clear (bis auf dieses blöde trinket aus Brunnen der ewigkeit für caster was nicht droppen will). Den Dunkeljahrmarkt besucht und jede daily gemacht + ein paar erfolge. den LFR tool am Patchday 4/8(oder sind es 7bosse?^^) gelegt. Mit der Gilde 4/(wieder Max anzahl) im 10er Normal Modus gelegt.



ja also? dann leg doch erstmal 8/8, und dann mach dich mal ans heroische, also komm bitte nicht mit " ich bin schon durch"..


----------



## Tamîkus (5. Dezember 2011)

ich find 4.3 gelungen das moggen ist gut die neue dunkelmondinsel bringt etwas abwechslung allerdings die 3 5er innis hätte ruhig schwerer sein können da kan man fast schon im halbschalf durchlaufen die drachenseele ist schön interesante mechaniken allerdings das design der bosse ist doof bis auf dw die hätten die raid inni auch schwerer machen können wir haben es an 2 raidabenden gecleart ja das war nur normal mode ich bin auf die hardmodes gespannt und hoffe die werden net genervt nur weil einiege faule causals rumweinen das es ihnen zu schwer ist zb aus ner voidzone rauszugehen


----------



## Tikume (5. Dezember 2011)

Casuals heulen nicht sondern quitten einfach


----------



## LoveThisGame (5. Dezember 2011)

naja wir sind aktuell bei 3/8 nh, im browser haben alle meine chars 4/8, die neuen 5er sind natürlich ebenfalls clear. bei haagara haben wir noch das ein oder andere problemchen in der blitzphase den blitz schnell genug zu transportieren. auch zon ozz is nunmal kein freeloot boss würd ich behaupten der is doch sehr heallastig im 10er, auch die ping pong mechanik ist etwas tricky. die ersten beiden sind im verhältnis dazu ganz einfach klassische einstiegsbosse. morchok war first try und der blubb fuzi lag im 2.try. mehr kann ich zum raidcontent aus eigener erfahrung noch nicht sagen.

fazit: der raid ist natürlich wesentlich einsteiger freundlicher als es die bisherigen cata raids waren, dennoch würde ich blizzard gratulieren da ich die bossmechaniken doch sehr gelungen finde. wem es zu einfach ist den kann ich nur fragen wer von euch raidet denn nächste woche schon hc ?????

der raidbrowser wiederum ist ja genau das geworden was angekündigt war, nämlich raid möglichkeiten für all die die bisher wenig bzw gar nicht graidet haben bzw keine raidgroup haben. der schwierigkeitsgrad is natürlich dem entsprechend. 

fazit: auch hier würde ich blizzard gratulieren wäre da nicht eines was mich stört. nämlich dieses pausenlose geleave ! aber ok da kann blizzard nix für, das seid ihr selbst.

auch die 5er instanzen sind natürlich mit fl gear keine herrausforderung, aber wie ja angekündigt war dienen sie dazu neue 85er ds tauglich zu equippen. 

fazit: mir persönlich wären natürlich fordernde 5er auch lieber gewesen, aber blizzard hat ja seit wotlk ein ziel, jedem zu ermöglichen den endboss zu sehen. und das wiederum setzen sie ja damit auch um. eines allerdings stört mich wirklich bereits jetzt das ständige gewarte auf den npc. das nervte bereits in hdz früher bei thrall bzw arthas. in 4 wochen nervts tierisch. fail blizzard !!!

mit dem moggen und dem jahrmarkt hab ich mich noch nicht sonderlich befaßt, das ist nicht so mein ding diese spielereien. wers mag bitte. die konkurrenz hats schon ewig das man klamotten färben kann usw, gz jetzt wow auch. ergo daumen hoch @ blizzard !


in summe würde ich daher sagen das patch 4.3 in den ersten paar tagen das geworden ist was zu erwarten war anhand der ankündigungen seitens blizzard. nicht mehr und nicht weniger. wems gefällt bitte, wem nicht auch in ordnung.


----------



## sAin82 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde den Patch sehr gelungen.Ich freu mich vor allem für Leute die nicht die Zeit oder Lust haben regelmäßig zu raiden.Natürlich sind die Ini´s sehr leicht und die ersten 3 Bosse haben wir gildenintern ohne große Vorahnung auch in 2 Stunden gelegt.Rumzunörgeln das der Raid zu leicht ist würde ich nicht da es immer noch die Hardmodes gibt und sich jeder ja so seinen Anspruch selber stellen kann.Alles in allem ist 4.3 meiner Meinung nach ein Patch für den Durschnittsspieler geworden.Ich zumindestens hab das Gefühl das OG wieder etwas voller wirkt aber mal sehen wie lange das anhält.

Schulnote würd ich ne gute 2 geben.   


grüße


----------



## myadictivo (5. Dezember 2011)

mir gefällt der patch, auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass ich jetzt ziemlich in den arsch gekniffen bin. die letzten 2-3 monate hab ich meinen account reaktiviert und alle chars ungefähr zul equiped und bestmöglich verzaubert/gesockelt bzw auch mit pvp gear ausgestattet.
ist jetzt natürlich alles hinfällig und meine kohle ist ziemlich weg 

neue 5er inis hab ich noch nicht getestet, aber mit 2 chars schon durchs raidtool geprügelt und paar setteile abgegriffen. muss aber noch mit nem andren char durch die neuen 5er, weil ich fürs raidtool nicht die benötigte stufe hab. das nervt mich schon ziemlich und zugegegen, mit den anderen beiden bin ich wohl auch nur durch mein pvp equip reingekommen ?

naja, schaun wir mal was die langzeitmotivation bringt. das lfr tool ist jedenfalls gott. endlich kann ich "raiden" gehn, denn in der gilde ist irgendwie grad tote hose und mehr als mal psa sind wir nicht gegangen


----------



## Knud88 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hidiho alle zusammen! 

Am Sonntag, also gestern, hatte ich endlich genug Zeit gefunden um mir mal den neuen Raid per Raidfinder an zuschauen.

Pizza und MM's standen bereit, also rein ins Chaos!!!...das dachte ich mir zumindest, wenn 25 Spieler zusammengewürfelt werden und raiden müssen! ABER nix da!! Alle gebufft, buff-food und Tränke waren eingeschmissen (zumindest, die 5-6 die ich mir angeschaut habe) und los ging es!

Trash lag relativ fix, jeder Boss wurde VERSTÄNDLICH erklärt, nur ein Wipe am 3. Boss und sogar das Schultertoken für meinen Pala abgegriffen!

Alles in allem, ein sehr gelungenes erstes Mal mit dem Raidfinder!! Bin sehr zufrieden und auch die Bossmechaniken waren mal was neues, aber sehr angenehm  Freu mich auf Mittwoch, wenn es wieder was abzugreifen gibt 

Und das allerschönste ist, wenn mal jemand gehen muss oder abhaut, ist sofort Ersatz per Knopfdruck da!


----------



## xRf (5. Dezember 2011)

25er über Tool ist 0 aussagend.
Warum?

3 PVP Twinks rein geschickt (2 Heiler, 1 DD).
Ohne Wipe überall durch.

Daher, LFR ist gut um "Grundfunktionalität von Bossen" kennen zu lernen.
Das Wort "Grundfunktionalität" beinhaltet "Grund" - d.h. auf Normal wird der Boss aber mehr können.

Btw. gestern 8/8 nu - olé - es leben die Heroics !


----------



## IkilledKenny (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas enttäuscht. 
Der Patch bringt mir nicht wie erhofft den Spielspaß wieder. 

Die 3 neuen Inis sind wirklich schön gemacht aber bringen nur 378er Equip das keiner meiner Chars noch braucht. Zudem gibt es Punkte die ich für sinnloses Equip ausgeben kann das direkt mit den T13 Teilen aus Drachenseele 10er ausgetauscht wird. 

Dann der Raidfinder. Ich hab gestern mal reingeschaut. Ein pures Choas. Ich habe mich zunächst gewundert das es von 25 Leuten nicht einer(!) schafft Hallo zu sagen nachdem man sich zusammen gefunden hat. Kurz darauf wurde mir auch schon klar wieso. Nach dem ersten Trash Pack, den ein Magier gepullt hat, verließen auch schon die ersten 3-5 Spieler den Raid. Ein durchgehndes Kommen und Gehen. Ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm da eh keinerlei Absprache, Übersicht oder gar Skill nötig ist um den Kram clear zu kriegen.
Und was bekommt man? Equip das direkt mit den T-Teilen ausm 10er ersetzt wird und noch mehr Punkte für sinnloses Gear das auch ersetzt  wird.

Dann Drachenseele. Schön und Atmosphärisch gemacht. Aber wo bitte bleibt die Herrausforderung? Wir hatten im ersten Anlauf 4/8 down, es hatte niemand von uns ein Plan von dem Raid, keiner war auf dem PTR oder hat einen Guide gelesen, trotzdem lag der erste Boss first try. 
Zum Vergleich, als FL rauskam haben wir ca. 3-4 IDs gebraucht um den ersten Boss zu legen. 

Ich bin ja sonnst nen kleiner Blizz Fanboy der immer an das gute in deren Arbeit glaubt, aber diesen Patch halt ich für einen schlechten Witz. 

mfg


----------



## Uratak (5. Dezember 2011)

Patch 4.3. ...

Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt interessiert mich kein Stück. Für die Leute denen daran etwas liegt, mag er gelungen sein. Ich bin ein typischer Raid Spieler.

Zu den neuen 5er Instanzen kann ich nur sagen, dass die Heiler mal wieder die gebeutelten sind. Mit CC muss auch nicht gearbeitet werden und so haben Tanks auch mehr zu tun als die lieben Schadensverursacher. Traurig eigentlich.

Raidfinder - dagegen sind sogar die 5er Instanzen anspruchsvoll. Gehste rein - postest TS - haust Bosse im Schnelldurchlauf um. Großes Tennis der Verein.

Drachenseele - im Vergleich zu den Feuerlanden auch mehr schlecht als Recht. Keine PTR Erfahrung und nach ca. 6 Stunden Raid gesamt Todesschwinge Endkampf auf 6% ... wird heute liegen. Kompletter Aufwand ohne Vorkenntnis ~8 Stunden NHC Clear in der Erscheinungswoche.

Beim Loot und den T-Sets haben sie sich dafür diesmal sehr viel Mühe gegeben. Auch die Waffen von Todesschwinge mit ihren Proccs finde ich sehr gut gestalltet.

Fazit: Einer der schlechtesten Patches von Blizzard, die ich je gesehen hab - abgesehen vom Style und teilweise den Effekten des Loots. Ich warte mal den HM ab ... übermorgen


----------



## dreifragezeichen (5. Dezember 2011)

iwann kommt das noch, wenn man sich einloggt im spiel, also vor der charakter auswahl, den schwierigkeitsgrad angeben kann, SANKASTENMODUS, NORMAL oder FORTGESCHRITTENER modus, dementsprechend gibbet auch EP´s   

blizzard traue ich alles zu. dann sollte jeder zufriedend gestellt sein 


mfg


----------



## Robbenmeister (5. Dezember 2011)

xRf schrieb:


> Daher, LFR ist gut um "Grundfunktionalität von Bossen" kennen zu lernen.
> Das Wort "Grundfunktionalität" beinhaltet "Grund" - d.h. auf Normal wird der Boss aber mehr können.



genau das ist es... ich bin mit 2 twinks und meinem main durch die LFR Drachenseele, die Kämpfe auf dem LFR-Niveau waren einfach und grundlegend, aber kein Vergleich zu einem normalen 10er Raid. 

Andererseits ist eine willkommene Abwechslung, die Suche ging fix, man ist relativ gut durchgekommen und ich habe ein paar nette Sachen bekommen können... was will man mehr

man sollte evtl. flamen anderer Kindsköpfe oder geheule um den Loot einfach ausblenden, da hat man eine vergnügliche Stunde


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht, was du erwartest.

Du brauchst keinen 378er Kram mehr. Da ist es kein Wunder, das du mit den neuen Instanzen nicht zufrieden sein kannst. Ebenso wurde das LFR-Tool nie für Leute designed, die sowieso "richtig" raiden, also in einer Stammgruppe unterwegs ist.

Und das die ersten Bosse DS einfach sein sollen (habs nicht getestet), wurde hier mehrfach geschrieben. Dennoch wurde im gleichen Atemzug auch gesagt, das die hinteren Bosse nicht so einfach sind.
Ich finde das sogar wirklich gut, einen Einstieg in so einen Raid zu haben.
Der größte Teil der ersten ID ist vorbei. Und auf unserem Server hats nur eine Gilde nhc geschafft. Die dafür schon am Mittwoch Nachmittag nach offensichtlich längerem PTR-Training und auf World Rank 236.

Ich hab mir jetzt schon mehrfach alle Instanzen angeschaut, benötige weiterhin noch viele Items, bei meinem 3. Char fehlt sogar noch die Stunde des Zwielichts, ich sterbe immer noch recht schnell, wenn ich nicht aufpasse und die Gesamtgeschichte konnte ich immer noch nicht voll genießen, da bestehen immer noch Lücken.

Der 1. Tag Dunkelmondjahrmarkt war der Knaller. In den paar Minuten, in denen ich da war, wars ne ziemlich geile Atmosphäre, da sehr gut besucht, sehr stimmig. Leider hatte mein Hexer schon nach kurzer Zeit am Sonntag die Punkte voll (fehlte ja nur noch eine Instanz), sodass ich danach erstmals dort getankt habe bei entsprechenden Wartezeiten.

Mir gefällt eben vor allem die Zugänglichkeit nun. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, das neue Charaktere sehr schnell raidfertig sind, sondern das ein klar definierter Weg besteht, den die Charaktere nun bestreiten können, um irgendwann ein Raidniveau zu erreichen. Vorher gab es eine klaffende Lücke zwischen PSA-raidfertig und dem jeweiligen aktuellen Raid, die nun besser geschlossen wurde.
Und alleine die Tatsache, das mein eigentlich passabel equippter Ersttank nichtmal in den Raidfinder darf, nachdem er bis auf seine Schmuckstücke alles +359 besitzt, beweist mir persönlich doch, das es nicht ganz so einfach ist, alles durchzuequippen.
Mein zweiter Tank darf auch nur dorthin, da er 371er PvP-Helm+Schultern (Bärchen) besitzt, was preraid einfach die beste Wahl war.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Dezember 2011)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> SANDKASTENMODUS



1. fixed
2. Lange Zeit war WoW ein Sandbox-MMO  Obwohl Titan irgendwann diese Rolle übernehmen soll/wird, wäre es sogar durchaus wünschenswert, wenn man wieder näher dorthin rückt.


----------



## Mingxie (5. Dezember 2011)

Also der Patch 4.3 bringt mich zum verzweifeln...
Ich weiß einfach nicht, welches Equip ich nun transmogrifizieren soll.

Habe T2 (Look-a-like, lila), T4, T5, T6 und habe noch vor das T6 Priester Set (Look-a-like, weiß) zu holen. Alle sehen sau gut aus, bis auf T4, und ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden (bin Magier).


----------



## Nexilein (5. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 2. Lange Zeit war WoW ein Sandbox-MMO  Obwohl Titan irgendwann diese Rolle übernehmen soll/wird, wäre es sogar durchaus wünschenswert, wenn man wieder näher dorthin rückt.



WoW war* nie* ein Sandbox MMO.
Es war für viele Spieler das erste MMO, so dass sie sich auch neben der Piste ausgelebt haben. 
Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass WoW den Spieler von Anfang an an die Hand genommen hat.

Es war also kein Sandkasten, sondern viel mehr ein voll ausgesatteter Kinderspielplatz. Und irgendwo auf diesem Spielplatz gab es dann eben noch einen kleinen Sandkasten, der aber neben den tollen anderen Spiel- und Klettergeräten vollkommen untergegangen ist.

Und was lässt dich annehmen, dass Titan ein Sandbox Spiel wird?


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Dezember 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt interessiert mich kein Stück. Für die Leute denen daran etwas liegt, mag er gelungen sein. Ich bin ein typischer Raid Spieler.


Was ist denn ein "typischer Raidspieler"? 5 Tage die Woche raiden und restlichen beiden in Og oder Sw sitzen und schimpfen weil es nix zu tun gibt?

Bis dato gefällt mir 4.3 sehr gut. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der ersten 4 Bosse ist nicht sehr hoch, also ideal um Equip für die nächsten Bosse zu farmen. Danach zieht es doch ein wenig an, aber alles recht angenehm. Und nachdem Cata bisher die Einstiegsbosse fehlten find ich den Anstieg in der Drachenseele gut gelungen, wenn auch erstaunlich leicht für den Highend-Content. Der Raidfinder ist genial für Twinks, die zwischendurch auch mal Raidluft schnuppern wollen (kann man zwar keinen "richtigen" Raid nennen, aber es sollte klar sein was gemeint ist). Die neuen Instanzen sind gut gestaltet und bieten auch optisch den einen oder anderen Hingucker (z.B. Aufgang zu Azshara). Zugleich nerven aber die vielen Skripte dann doch mal, grad wenn man die Inis oft spielt. Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ist zwar nicht spektakulär, aber nett gemacht und die Minispiele sind zumindest die ersten paar Mal witzig. Inwieweit hier längerfristige Motivation geboten wird muss sich zeigen, frischer als der angestaubte alte Markt ist er aber allemal. Und die Arena ist eine wirklich nette Zugabe. Allerdings laggt die Insel bei mir ziemlich, es sind trotz guter Latenz immer störende Mikroruckler spürbar.

Insgesamt bin ich bisher zufrieden. Es gibt genug zu tun, grad wenn man mehrere Chars hat und es macht einfach Spaß. Und darauf sollte es ankommen.


----------



## Akium (5. Dezember 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Man nehme einen einen frischen 85er, faked den so hin dass er in die Ini reinkann und lässt sich dann von paar überequipped Gildis durchziehen.



Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass es haufenweise Spieler gibt, die überhaupt kein Interesse am organisierten Raiden haben ? Es gibt auch ne Menge Leute die nicht den geringsten Interesse daran haben, sich "ziehen" zu lassen. 

Für diese Leute muss Content her. Dieser Content wurde mit den 3 neuen Instanzen gebracht. Es geht diesen überhaupt nicht darum, sich möglichst schnell "raidfertig" zu machen, sondern schlicht und ergreifend um Inhalte, die sie spielen können.	

Der Raidfinder als Möglichkeit sich flexibel und entspannt beschäftigen zu können, ist für solche Leute ebenfalls eine klasse Idee. 


Ich weiss nicht, warum sich hier diverse Pseudopros so aufregen. Sie bekommen doch noch ihren Content, an dem sie sich vermutlich die Zähne ausbeissen können. Die Hardmodes. 
Wem es Spass macht, der kann sich hier über Wochen nen Wolf whipen, und an seinen Taktiken feilen. Hat niemand was dagegen. 
Hoffentlich gibt es da richtig dicke Contentblocker, die die Lust am whipen auch über einen längeren Zeitraum ordentlich befriedigt 

Was soll immer dieser epische Futterneid, auf Leute die ein vollkommen anderes Intressengebiet haben ? Niemand spricht den Raidern ihre Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten ab, jedoch meinen laufend Raider sich um die Contentinhalte kümmern zu müssen, die überhaupt nicht für sie gedacht sind.


----------



## MoSaG (5. Dezember 2011)

Für mich als fast-nur-PVP-Spieler gibts leider nicht viel Neues zu entdecken, das moggen ist ganz fein, aber ich hoffe das neue Addon lässt nicht alzu lange auf sich warten ... mir hat Cata sehr gut gefallen, aber es wird Zeit für die nächsten Levelanstiege/Quests! Denn alle meine 85er gammeln mittlerweile vor sich hin und ich twinke wieder neue Chars hoch (per PVP hauptsächlich).


----------



## Nomisno (5. Dezember 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> haben Tanks auch mehr zu tun



In den neuen 5er inis? Haben tanks ungefähr...nichts zu tun.


----------



## Lahri (5. Dezember 2011)

nachdem ich gestern noch die möglichkeit hatte den rest von DS zu sehen. 
Kann ich nun sagen, das der schwierigkeitsgrad nach Ultraxion schon etwas ansteigt. 
Speziel das Schiff und DW am Ende selbst. 

Haben ihn gestern auch nicht mehr gelegt, da wir beim Schiff wie auch auf den Rücken etwas länger gebraucht hatten als geplant. 

Damit kann ich nun sagen, dass ich voll und ganz mit dem Patch zufrieden bin


----------



## monthy (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde den Patch bis jetzt super.

Endlich kann ich in meiner knappen Freizeit wieder ein paar Instanzen spielen.
Hatte vor dem Patch einen Itemlevel von 354 und jetzt einen von 366. 
Ging echt fix.
Auch der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ist super. Leider geht der ja nur eine Woche.
Freu mich auf den Raidfinder. Chaos ole.

Mfg


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde den Patch richtig gut! 


Auf das "Moggen" hab ich lange gewartet. Für mich ist Style immer wichtig gewesen - endlich habe ich die Freiheit, mir meinen diesen auch aussuchen zu können!
Die 3 neuen 5er HCs sind schön designed und machen selbst nach dem 10. mal noch Spaß. Dass man so seine Chars raidfertig bekommt, finde ich genial (für mich als erfahrenen Spieler mit wenig Zeit)
Der Raidfinder passt perfekt zu mir. Ich will mich nicht an eine Stammgruppe bilden, da ich sehr sprunghafte Spielzeiten habe (mal mehr, mal weniger, mal gar nicht), kann aber trotzdem den aktuellen Content sehen
Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt interessiert mich weniger, aber nach nem kurzen Besuch muss man schon sagen - es ist stimmig gemacht worden.


----------



## Jesbi (5. Dezember 2011)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> blizzard traue ich alles zu. dann sollte jeder zufriedend gestellt sein



Nein, es gibt Leute die immer meckern auch wenn Sie persöhnlich gar keinen Grund dafür haben.

Eigentlich bietet der Patch für jeden was, Stammgruppen können sich in den Hardmodes austoben, Freizeitgruppen haben den Normalmode, ohne Gruppe gehts in den Raidfinder und Leute die kein Interesse an Raids haben, haben neue Instanzen.

Dann gibt es noch den neuen Dunkelmond und einen Tanzbären den man haben "muss" und die PvP `ler können entweder neues Equip sammeln oder sich daran erfreuen bis zum Start der neuen Arena Saison die Freizeit PvP` ler im BG umzunatzen.

Aber selbstverständlich kann man dass alles auch rumdrehen und als schlecht ansehen. 

Wie auch immer, dass Spiel ist dass was man daraus macht.

mfg


----------



## Skalpi (5. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich jetzt 5 Chars bis zum Punktecap durch die 3 neuen Inis gescheucht habe, frage ich mich, ob WL, Mage, Hunter, Feral und Enhancer rausgepatched wurden, denn 75% der Drops waren nur für Plattenträger zu gebrauchen und der Rest waren Wille-Items.

Allerdings sind die Drops kein Vergleich zu den Questbelohnungen - die sind einfach nur völlig daneben.
Den Shadow hat's gefreut: 6 Quests - 6 brauchbare Items, davon mit Helm, Gürtel und Offhand 3 Slots die über kleine Punkte nicht auszustatten sind.
Die anderen durften sich mit einem Ring zufrieden geben. In der Folge haben Feral und Enhancer inzwischen für die Zweitspec besseres Gear als für ihre Hauptspec.

Was ist bitteschön so schwer daran, 24 Questitems halbwegs gleichmäßig auf alle Klassen zu verteilen.

Der Umstand, daß der klägliche Rest von Sozialverhalten im Spiel offensichtlich ebenfalls weggepachted wurde, macht das Ganze umso schlimmer.
Ich kann nur hoffen, daß Blizzard schnellstens die LFR Lootregeln auch für den DF übernimmt.


----------



## szene333 (5. Dezember 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> Damit kann ich nun sagen, dass ich voll und ganz mit dem Patch zufrieden bin




Du bist also mit einem Patch zufrieden, in dem Du 4 oder 5/8 Bossen in der ersten ID gelegt hast? Was machst Du in den letzten 6-9 Monaten bis zum Addon?

Als ich gelesen habe, dass Blizz der Meinung ist, der starke Rückgang der Spieler liege am zu hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad von Cata , habe ich schlimmstes befürchtet. Leider wurden meine Befürchtungen voll und ganz "erfüllt".


----------



## Lahri (5. Dezember 2011)

szene333 schrieb:


> Du bist also mit einem Patch zufrieden, in dem Du 4 oder 5/8 Bossen in der ersten ID gelegt hast? Was machst Du in den letzten 6-9 Monaten bis zum Addon?
> 
> Als ich gelesen habe, dass Blizz der Meinung ist, der starke Rückgang der Spieler liege am zu hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad von Cata , habe ich schlimmstes befürchtet. Leider wurden meine Befürchtungen voll und ganz "erfüllt".



hier passt wohl ein satz der oben schon mal genannt wurde "es ist das was man daraus macht" 
wir haben jetzt in den ersten abenden Raid 7/8 down. Die ersten 4 mehr oder weniger als Freelot abgestempelt und die anderen 4 als knackig befunden. 
Wir werden auf jeden fall noch ein paar wochen normal mode raiden um uns alle taktiken ein zu verleiben. 

Im Anschluss daran haben wir immer noch Hardmodes vor uns. Was wohl heißt das wir noch lange beschäftigt sein werden. 
Zusätzlich gibt es noch nette andere Features neben dem Raid und den Inis. 

Also warum sollte man damit nicht zufrieden sein?!


----------



## szene333 (5. Dezember 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> Im Anschluss daran haben wir immer noch Hardmodes vor uns. Was wohl heißt das wir noch lange beschäftigt sein werden.



Schaun mer mal



Lahri schrieb:


> Zusätzlich gibt es noch nette andere Features neben dem Raid und den Inis.



Es gibt noch andere Features, die Langzeitmotivation versprechen?


----------



## Lahri (5. Dezember 2011)

szene333 schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt noch andere Features, die Langzeitmotivation versprechen?




es gibt menschen denen kann man es nicht recht machen.....du gehörst wohl dazu...

Was ist so schwer daran erstmal den Raid normal zu clearen und im Anschluss die Hardmodes an zu gehen....
So lange du nicht in einer der ober-mega-top-gilden bist solltest du damit wohl etwas beschäftigt sein. 

Und falls ich im Anchluss doch noch Zeit haben sollte bis das Addon erscheint kann ich immernoch meine Twinks ordentlich ausstatten oder endlich fertig leveln... 

Das einzige was ich nur hoffe -> Bitte bitte bitte Blizzard bringt NICHT nach 3 Wochen den ersten Nerf für DF


----------



## oww (5. Dezember 2011)

Skalpi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt 5 Chars bis zum Punktecap durch die 3 neuen Inis gescheucht habe, frage ich mich, ob WL, Mage, Hunter, Feral und Enhancer rausgepatched wurden, denn 75% der Drops waren nur für Plattenträger zu gebrauchen und der Rest waren Wille-Items.



Hm, kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, aber ich glaube, es kommt auch aufs Lootglück drauf an. War mit dem Hunter am Sa in den Instanzen unterwegs (jede vielleicht 2-3 gemacht) und hab helm, Schmuckstück, 2 ringe, Bogen, schultern und handschuhe bekommen. Dazu noch den Gürtel von der Quest in der dritten Instanz. Der Samstag war ein voller Erfolg.

BTT:
Ich muss sagen, nachdem ich gestern auch noch auf dem Dunkelmondjahrmarkt war, bisher gefällt mir 4.3 ganz gut. Die Inis sind bei weitem nicht mehr so knackig wie ZA/ZG - was, glaube ich, dazu führt, dass die Leute doch etwas gechillter sind. Außerdem kann ich dann (mit meinem begrenzten Zeitkontingent) auch mal "schnell" eine Ini machen, was davor bei ZA/ZG echt nicht möglich war. Das einzige Manko ist, wie bereits oben beschrieben, das Einstiegslevel für die neuen Inis. 346 ist zu niedrig, da wäre 359 doch eher angemessen, finde ich.


----------



## szene333 (5. Dezember 2011)

Lahri schrieb:


> es gibt menschen denen kann man es nicht recht machen.....du gehörst wohl dazu...



Da stimmt nicht. Mit 4.1 und 4.2 war ich zufrieden



Lahri schrieb:


> Was ist so schwer daran erstmal den Raid normal zu clearen und im Anschluss die Hardmodes an zu gehen....
> So lange du nicht in einer der ober-mega-top-gilden bist *solltest du damit wohl etwas beschäftigt sein.
> *



Hoffentlich hast Du recht. Ich bin da etwas skeptischer.



Lahri schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich nur hoffe -> Bitte bitte bitte Blizzard bringt NICHT nach 3 Wochen den ersten Nerf für DF



Ich befürchte, Deine Bitte wird nicht erhört. Das sagt mir zumindest meine Glaskugel


----------



## Potpotom (5. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem Patch insgesamt bin ich zufrieden... einzig die non-HM Version des Raids war erschreckend schwach (als Stamm, nicht über den Raidfinder).

HM siehts dann schon interessanter aus schätze ich, schaun mer mal.


----------



## 00Xero00 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke es gibt nichts Negatives auszusetzen :>


----------



## WotanGOP (5. Dezember 2011)

Hier wurde ja schon einiges geschrieben, ich greife einfach mal ein Posting auf, um meine Meinung dazu abzuegben.





Uratak schrieb:


> Ich bin ein typischer Raid Spieler.


Das zieh ich gleich mal heran.



Uratak schrieb:


> Zu den neuen 5er Instanzen kann ich nur sagen, dass die Heiler mal wieder die gebeutelten sind. Mit CC muss auch nicht gearbeitet werden und so haben Tanks auch mehr zu tun als die lieben Schadensverursacher. Traurig eigentlich.


Für "typische Raidspieler" sind die 5er Instanzen tatsächlich ohne jede Aussagekraft. Wir sind 1. total überequipt und 2. haben wir i.d.R. weitaus mehr Erfahrung im Umgang mit unseren Klassen und den verschiedenen Fähigkeiten von Bossen. Man sieht letzteres sehr gut, wenn es etwas zu unterbrechen gibt. Viele Randoms lassen Casts von Bossen einfach völlig unbeeindruckt durch, während Raider instinktiv ihre Unterbrechen-Fähigkeit einsetzen, ohne darüber nachzudenken. Die Instanzen sind im Grunde nur für zwei Sachen gedacht: 1. damit alle leicht und schnell, vor allem ohne andere Raids, den benötigten Equipstand erreichen können, der für den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad der Drachenseele nötig ist, um dort Land zu sehen. 2. Um das Punkte-Cap voll zu bekommen und dabei nicht wieder die selben Instanzen besuchen zu müssen, die einem schon zum Halse heraushängen, weil man schon 50 Mal drin war.
Ich würde auch denken, mit Itemlevel 370, also wenn man FL halb abgefarmt hat, fühlen sich die Instanzen aber dennoch ganz anders an, als mit Itemlevel 390. Ich finde die Instanzen von der Story her recht interessant. Ansonsten sind sie aber für mich als Raider einfach nur Beiwerk, wie eben auch der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt. Wobei ich da einige Spiele recht witzig finde und für den kurzen Zeitvertreib vor einem Raid recht nett.
Ansonsten kann man einfach nur hoffen, daß es das für Mannoroth und Aszhara damit nicht gewesen ist. Beide haben das Potential, Endbosse von Raidinstanzen zu sein, wobei für Aszhara eigentlich alles, was unter "Endboss eines Addons" steht, einem Verheizen gleichkommt.



Uratak schrieb:


> Raidfinder - dagegen sind sogar die 5er Instanzen anspruchsvoll. Gehste rein - postest TS - haust Bosse im Schnelldurchlauf um. Großes Tennis der Verein.


Auch das ist für uns Raider nicht von Relevanz. Die Zielgruppe des Raidfinders sind eher all jene, die keine Stammgruppe haben und keine Lust auf die ewige Suche im 2er Channel haben. Vor allem für Spieler auf dünn besiedelten Servern kann das durchaus ein Segen sein, um überhaupt mal die Raids von innen zu sehen zu bekommen. Für uns Raider dient dieser Schwierigkeitsgrad eigentlich nur dazu, extreme Lücken im Equip zu schließen oder aber den einen oder anderen T-Bonus schneller zu erhalten, was ab Mittwoch für die ersten Hardmodes ganz praktisch sein kann.



Uratak schrieb:


> Drachenseele - im Vergleich zu den Feuerlanden auch mehr schlecht als Recht. Keine PTR Erfahrung und nach ca. 6 Stunden Raid gesamt Todesschwinge Endkampf auf 6% ... wird heute liegen. Kompletter Aufwand ohne Vorkenntnis ~8 Stunden NHC Clear in der Erscheinungswoche.


Jupp, genauso sieht es auch. Wir haben insgesamt auch in etwa so viel Zeit benötigt, wobei der Bug bei Todesschwinge, der manchmal nicht in Phase 2 gehen wollte, für eine zusätzliche Verzögerung gesorgt hat. Man kann da aber sagen, daß sich Blizzard dadurch einfach nur einen Nerf der Bosse erspart. So ist der normale Schwierigkeitsgrad für jedermann ohne wirkliche Probleme schaffbar. Für uns Raider ist jedoch sowieso der heroische Schwierigkeitsgrad das, worauf es ankommt. Wir machen den Laden sowieso nur einmal komplett auf normal clear und später werden normale Bosse nur noch zum Ende der jeweiligen ID gelegt, um den Loot mitzunehmen. Für uns ist es natürlich dennoch etwas enttäuschend. Die Feuerlande Bosse waren anfangs auf normal recht knackig und das war eine gute Sache. Da war schon eine gewisse Hürde zu überwinden, bevor man an die Hardmodes gehen konnte. Jetzt wird abzuwarten sein, ob sich Blizzard mit den niedrigen Anforderungen wirklich einen Gefallen getan hat. Im schlimmsten Fall, für alle, für die Raiden daraus besteht, sich schwere Encounter Schritt für Schritt zu erarbeiten und irgendwann zu schaffen, könnte es so kommen, daß dann jeder Hardmodes machen will und die dann generft werden, weil die Leute sich darüber beschweren, daß sie zu schwer sind. Mit einem knackigen normalen Modus konnte da früher schon gut ausgesiebt werden. Naja, abwarten...



Uratak schrieb:


> Beim Loot und den T-Sets haben sie sich dafür diesmal sehr viel Mühe gegeben. Auch die Waffen von Todesschwinge mit ihren Proccs finde ich sehr gut gestalltet.


Was ich bisher gesehen habe, ist der Loot wie immer. Es gibt gute Items, schlechte Items, hässliche T-Sets und schöne T-Sets. Wer Waffen mit Procs mag, für den sind die von Todesschwinge natürlich eine feine Sache. Problematisch ist das ganze nur, wenn man auf gewisse Caps angewiesen ist und dann dementsprechend sein Equip umgestalten muß, wenn man eine solche Waffe bekommt. Mangels Alternativen wird da auch kaum ein Weg dran vorbeiführen. 403er Waffen sind i.d.R. insgesamt einfach besser, als 391er oder 397er. Schlecht ist das alles insgesamt aber nicht. Wobei es für die 25er natürlich von Nachteil ist, daß nur 2 Token droppen, anstatt 3.
Die Geschichte mit den Essenzen finde ich ganz nett aber nicht ganz ausgereift. Es gibt in WoW nunmal Sonnen- und Schattenaccounts. Während der eine erst 3 Bosse down hat, aber schon zwei epische Steine, hat der andere, der Clear gemacht hat, nur den einen, durch die Todesschwinge Essenz. Da hätte es fairere Varianten gegeben.



Uratak schrieb:


> Fazit: Einer der schlechtesten Patches von Blizzard, die ich je gesehen hab - abgesehen vom Style und teilweise den Effekten des Loots. Ich warte mal den HM ab ... übermorgen


Zusammengefasst muß man in der Tat sagen, daß dieser Patch unwürdig ist, um ein Addon abzuschließen. Auf normal ist man einfach viel zu schnell durch, was sowohl am Schwierigkeitsgrad, als auch an der Anzahl der Bosse liegt, und der Instanz ist anzusehen, daß dort wenig Zeit investiert wurde. Die Orte, wo gekämpft wird, sind alle nicht neu, sondern aufgewärmt. Den Wyrmruhtempel, Malygos' Plattform, das Luftschiff und den Mahlstrom gab es alles schon vor diesem Patch. Über die beiden Löcher, wo man den zweiten und dritten Boss bekämpft, braucht man glaub ich überhaupt nichts sagen. Das ist einfach nur wie das Kollosseum der Kreuzfahrer, nur noch etwas liebloser, dafür mit Trash, der einfach nur Zeit kostet aber sonst nichts bringt. Todesschwinges Rücken ist da das einzige wirklich neue und der Kampf ist auch sehr nett und gut gestaltet, wie ich finde. Soetwas gab es noch nicht und mir gefällt diese Idee sehr gut. Auch die Art und Weise, wie man Todesschwinge am Ende dann besiegt, indem man ihn einfach quasi in den Mahlstrom prügelt, ist eigentlich ganz nett. Todesschwinge ist einfach zu Groß, als daß es realistisch wäre, daß ein Tank das Vieh auch nur eine Sekunde lang tanken kann. Ihn derartig, mit Hilfe der Aspekte, Schritt für Schritt in seine Einzelteile zu zerlegen, paßt da sehr gut. Wenn er nur nicht so dermaßen einfach wär...


----------



## Kyrador (5. Dezember 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst muß man in der Tat sagen, daß dieser Patch unwürdig ist, um ein Addon abzuschließen. Auf normal ist man einfach viel zu schnell durch, was sowohl am Schwierigkeitsgrad, als auch an der Anzahl der Bosse liegt, und der Instanz ist anzusehen, daß dort wenig Zeit investiert wurde. Die Orte, wo gekämpft wird, sind alle nicht neu, sondern aufgewärmt. Den Wyrmruhtempel, Malygos' Plattform, das Luftschiff und den Mahlstrom gab es alles schon vor diesem Patch. Über die beiden Löcher, wo man den zweiten und dritten Boss bekämpft, braucht man glaub ich überhaupt nichts sagen. Das ist einfach nur wie das Kollosseum der Kreuzfahrer, nur noch etwas liebloser, dafür mit Trash, der einfach nur Zeit kostet aber sonst nichts bringt. Todesschwinges Rücken ist da das einzige wirklich neue und der Kampf ist auch sehr nett und gut gestaltet, wie ich finde. Soetwas gab es noch nicht und mir gefällt diese Idee sehr gut. Auch die Art und Weise, wie man Todesschwinge am Ende dann besiegt, indem man ihn einfach quasi in den Mahlstrom prügelt, ist eigentlich ganz nett. Todesschwinge ist einfach zu Groß, als daß es realistisch wäre, daß ein Tank das Vieh auch nur eine Sekunde lang tanken kann. Ihn derartig, mit Hilfe der Aspekte, Schritt für Schritt in seine Einzelteile zu zerlegen, paßt da sehr gut. Wenn er nur nicht so dermaßen einfach wär...



Und hier kommt der Punkt, wo man wunderschön diskutieren kann. Ich empfinde die Auswahl der Schauplätze - selbst wenn sie natürlich eine Zeitersparnis mit sich bringen - als passend. Die Belagerung der Wyrmresttempels ist in Anbetracht der Erneuerung der Drachenseele das Ziel, welches Deathwing anstreben muss, um eine Vernichtung seiner selbst zu verhindern. Dass er dabei von N'Zoth Unterstützung erhält, ist ja wohl klar. Die Verfolgung von Deathwing mittels Luftschiff und der Versuch, die Verfolgung zu verhindern, sind ebenfalls plausibel.
Das gleiche gilt für die Bossmodelle... ich brauche ehrlich gesagt nicht in jedem Tier 10 neue Bossmodelle. Die reale Welt ist doch ebenfalls nicht von tausend neuen Modellen gesegnet, oder ist das Grundgerüst der Menschen in Asien, Afrika oder sonstwo anders als bei uns?
Ein gewisser Widererkennungswert ist durchaus positiv zu sehen und sofern das in besseren Kampfsystemen mündet, soll es mir recht sein...


----------



## Dragon02031987 (5. Dezember 2011)

Skalpi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt 5 Chars bis zum Punktecap durch die 3 neuen Inis gescheucht habe, frage ich mich, ob WL, Mage, Hunter, Feral und Enhancer rausgepatched wurden, denn 75% der Drops waren nur für Plattenträger zu gebrauchen und der Rest waren Wille-Items.
> 
> Allerdings sind die Drops kein Vergleich zu den Questbelohnungen - die sind einfach nur völlig daneben.
> Den Shadow hat's gefreut: 6 Quests - 6 brauchbare Items, davon mit Helm, Gürtel und Offhand 3 Slots die über kleine Punkte nicht auszustatten sind.
> ...



Bei mir ist es genau das Gegenteil mein Kumpel hat mit seim Enhancer haufen Teile abgestaubt und ich mit meim Pala nur 2 Questbelohnungen und ein Trinket 





oww schrieb:


> Das einzige Manko ist, wie bereits oben beschrieben, das Einstiegslevel für die neuen Inis. 346 ist zu niedrig, da wäre 359 doch eher angemessen, finde ich.




Da liegst du ein wenig falsch es wird ilvl 353 benötigt für die 3 neuen 5er Inis


----------



## redapple1 (5. Dezember 2011)

TOPTALER MIST ein Grund mehr aufzuhöhren das Spiel wird immer langweiliger ,mehr muss man nicht dazu sagen


----------



## Akium (5. Dezember 2011)

szene333 schrieb:


> Du bist also mit einem Patch zufrieden, in dem Du 4 oder 5/8 Bossen in der ersten ID gelegt hast?...............
> 
> 
> Was machst Du in den letzten 6-9 Monaten bis zum Addon?



Nunja. Die guten Spieler haben sich eh nie für den Normalmode interessiert. Die spielen den ein einziges Mal durch, um dann in den Hardmode zu laufen. 
Wieso regt man sich dann über den Normalmode auf ? 



Die letzten 6 Monate werden wohl das Sommerhalbjahr sein. Da hab ich eh besseres zu tun, als stundenlang WoW zu zocken.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Dezember 2011)

redapple1 schrieb:


> TOPTALER MIST ein Grund mehr aufzuhöhren das Spiel wird immer langweiliger ,mehr muss man nicht dazu sagen



Wusste doch, das ich dich schon mehrfach gelesen habe:


*Im Thema:WoW Mitspieler Treffen in Real life*
Geschrieben 20 Sep 2011


> Schlusswort: WoW-Freunde NEIN DANKE!!!





*Im Thema:Macht WoW noch Spaß ?*
Geschrieben 13 Sep 2011


> NEIN




Was tust du hier noch in diesem Bereich?


----------



## Omidas (5. Dezember 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> [...]Viele Randoms lassen Casts von Bossen einfach völlig unbeeindruckt durch, während Raider instinktiv
> ihre Unterbrechen-Fähigkeit einsetzen, ohne darüber nachzudenken. [...]



Und das ist einer der größten Fehler den man nur machen kann. Den daas ist DER Grund, warum Raids von
Neulingen als schwer empfunden werden. Sie werden einfach nicht darauf vorbereitet. Viele Sachen sind
für mich im Raid nicht sonderlich schwer, weil es mir bereits in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist. Musste
dazu nicht studieren, extra Zeit aufwenden oder sonstwas was einem Casual mit wenig Zeit daran hindern
würde das auch zu können. Dieses Wssen kam einfach ganz nebenbei. 
Und das ist der Grund warum Normalraids generft werden mussten. Warum muss ich diese Fähigkeit 
unterbrechen? Das ist doch viel zu schwer! 4s Castzeit sind viel zu schnell um. Soll der Heiler doch besser
gegenheilen. Hat doch sonst auch immer geklappt.
Als kleiner Vergleich. 1km an einem Stück gehen. Ist das schwer? Nicht wirklich. Sagen wir mal du wirst
für einen Monat auf einer sänfte getragen, so dass du keinen einzigen Schritt selber machen musst. 1km
am Stück gehen. Ist das nun schwer?

"Ach hau doch ab du Elitist. Dir kann man es eh nicht recht machen!!"
Wäre jetzt wahrscheinlich eine Antwortmöglichkeit auf das gerade geschriebene. Wird gener benutzt, wenn
jemand schreibt das es zu leicht ist. Und das lustige ist. Dieser Spruch ist sowas von falsch. Das geht schon gar 
nicht mehr.
Den die 3 neuen Heros. Wer profitiert am meisten von denen? Die Elite. Mehr sogar als die Casuals.
Für die sind Heros egal wie Blizzard die tunen würde eh nicht schwer genug. Und würde nur am Rande
wahrgenommen. Die Elite freut sich eher darüber, das sie so eine Möglichkeit haben ihre Twinks, die sie für
einige HMs sicherr brauchen werden, schnell raidfähig zu machen ohne sich die Heros lan genug anzutun.
Die die wirklich unter den leichten Heros leiden sind vor allem Casuals die keine Zeit zum raiden haben wollen,
aber dennoch ein wenig!!! Herausforderung haben wollen.
Die die wirklich unter zu leichten Normalraids leiden sind Mittelstandsgilden, die Wert auf ihre Gildenkameraden
legen. Die langweilt ein zu leichter Nomralmode und am HM können sie nicht so leicht ran, weil sie aufgrund von 
bestimmten Setupanforderungen LEute aus ihren Raidkadern raus schmeissen müssten.
Die Elite? Die ELite freut sich wiederum nen Ast ab, da sie mit schnellen Twinkruns noch besser ausgerüstet werden

Die Community beschwert sich oft, das der Content immer weniger wird. Ich stell mich auch demnächst hin und versuch
ein Feuer mit einem Kanister Benzin zu löschen. Den so macht das Blizzard aktuell.
Leichte Heros sind ja jetzt vielleicht lustig, halten aber nicht so lang wie etwas!!! schwerere.

BC liefs so (fiktive Zahlen): Erster Monat. Verdammt ist das schwer. 1-4 Wipes pro Hero. Zweiter Monat. Geht doch. 0-1
Wipes. Man muss aber noch aufpassen. 3ter Monat. Hah!! Man fängt an drüber zu rutschen und hat Spaß den Gegner es
so richtig heim zu zahlen. 4-6 Monat es wird langsam langweilig
Cata: Erster Monat. Man rutscht drüber und hat Spaß. 2-4 Monat es wird langsam langweiliger. 5-6 Monat. Nicht schon
wieder diese Instanz.

Fiktiv gesagt fallen so mindestens 2 Monate weg, die der Content länger halten könnte. Juchu ich hab jetzt Content. Scheiß
drauf wies morgen wird!!

So wie die Entwicklung von WoW jetzt ist, weiß ich sogar schon wie das Addon nach MoP heißen wird:
WoW MW .... World of Warcraft Modern Warfare *schnellwegrenn*


----------



## Cantharion (5. Dezember 2011)

Omidas schrieb:


> WoW MW .... World of Warcraft Modern Warfare *schnellwegrenn*



Das leveln macht in MW spaß, genauso wie das "Endgame" ohne Contentpatches. Von demher immer her mit WOW MW.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Dezember 2011)

Fest steht für mich mittlerweile, das Unterbrechenszauber all zu weit in Ferne gerückt sind.

Erst gestern sollte ich unserem Magier im TS ansagen, wann er unterbrechen soll, da er es angeblich nicht sieht!
Die Erfolgslösung zu Königin Azshara ist folgende: Es gibt ein Makro, was den aktuellen Zauber abbricht und das Ziel im Fokus Target unterbricht. Hier ist DBM, diese Riesenwarnung + Soundausgabe die Warnung.
Heiler haben Gegner nichtmal irgendwo im Ziel und sehen so keine Dinge wie Erdbeben im geschmolzenen Kern.

Im TS werde ich desöfteren angeschrien, das ich nicht unterbreche, während Gegner nicht unterbrechbare Zauber (Schild drum rum) casten. Nicht nur einmal wurde ein armer Random Tank fertig gemacht, weil er Casts angeblich nicht unterbricht, die nichtmal eine Castleiste haben. Z. B. der Fall bei dem großen Feueradd vor Mannoroth. Zum Glück können die Mitspieler nicht hören, was im TS rumgemeckert wird.

Recount zählt nur die eine Unterbrechung, die tatsächlich den Zauber unterbricht (den ersten) und die von einem Spielercharakter ausgeführt wird.
Es bringt nichts, unterbrechen anzuklicken, wenn der Random Tank "dran" ist.
So sollte vorgestern mit völlig falscher Erklärung bei Tyrande auf dem Stein gestanden werden. Der Tank unterbricht Sternenstaub, unser Paladin Mondlanze. Ende vom Lied war, das wir 3 Versuche gemacht haben, in denen der Tank betäubt wurde, nicht Sternenstaub unterbrechen konnte und der Paladin irgendwas unterbrochen hat. Also zumindest geklickt hat und sich am Ende beschwerte, das er FÜNF mal unterbrochen hatte. Recount zeigte natürlich 0 an.

Daran muss wirklich gearbeitet werden. Nicht aber von unserer Seite. Denn egal wie ich es versuche, ich treffe einfach auf Lernresistenz und bekomme recht agressive Reaktionen. Diese Leute haben es nie gelernt. In knapp 2 Jahren. Wo denn auch? 

Ich finde es einfach traurig.

Nehmen wir mal den Vortexgipfel, 2. Plattformebereich vor dem Winddrachen. Dort casten turbolente Böen bei unterschreiten von 50% Wolkenbruch. Wenn ich sage, das dieser Kampf recht einfach ist, wenn man Wolkenbruch unterbricht und deshalb vielleicht nicht einfach bomben sollte, das alle gleichzeitig casten, werde ich fertiggemacht. Denn man muss ja aus den Wolken rausgehen. Das wäre das gefährlichste an dem Kampf. Dadrin würde man am meisten Schaden nehmen. Dann lasse ich Wolkenbruch einmal durchlaufen aus Frust: 15k Schaden für jeden, möchte klar machen, das es vielleicht doch an dem Cast liegt. Nichts da, wir hätten in den Wolken gestanden! "ich stand aber unter keiner Wolke..." "Die sind nicht immer da, wo sie angezeigt werden!"


----------



## Tomratz (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich geb dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu  

RL bedingt, hatte ich letzte Woche nicht so viel Zeit, wie ich mir eigentlich für den Contentpatch gewünscht hätte. War aber im nachhinein gesehen nicht soooooo schlimm.

Zuerst ging es natürlich darum, meinen Heiler auf das Mindestlevel für den Raidfinder zu bringen (Ilvl 372), einfach, um mir das mal anzuschauen.

Also nach und nach die verschiedenen DS-Inis gelaufen, noch paar Gerechtigkeitspunkte für Klamotten ausgegeben und schon war es soweit.

Der Weg dorthin war allerdings nicht immer so leicht, wie von manchen von euch beschrieben, meine Priesterin hatte vor dem Patch halt nur einen Ilvl. von 363 oder so.

Als dementsprechend ausgestatteter Heiler tat man sich am Anfang doch ein wenig schwer, die Tanks, die manchmal derb eine in die Fratze bekamen, am Leben zu halten und gleichzeitig die in fast jeder Gruppe vorkommenden Movementgünther (manchmal auch als DD bezeichnet) ebenfalls nicht abkratzen zu lassen. Das gelang nicht immer, folglich gabs den einen oder anderen Wipe.

Erstaunlich daran war, dass die Flamerate im Minimalbereich blieb, ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt an keinen einzigen flame (in den 5er Inis) erinnern.

Mit zunehmend besserem Equip wurde das heilen wesentlich leichter, auch wenn der eine oder andere Bosskampf einen schon an den Rand des oom bringen kann (zumindest den einen oder anderen CD musste ich dann schon mal zünden), weil eben teilweise das Movement und das Verständnis der Bossmechaniken gefehlt hat.

Als dann die 372 erreicht war (370 angelegt, 372 in der Tasche), im Raidfinder angemeldet. Der erste Boss war eigentlich mit keiner Randomgruppe ein Problem, leider hat er in meinen beiden Versuchen nichts für mich hinterlassen bzw. ich hab dann beim Würfel Pech gehabt  

Der grosse Noobfilter ist m.E. der Bubbleboss, wo es viele DD einfach nicht gebacken bekommen, die Bubbles in der richtigen Reihenfolge anzugreifen, was nach längerer Zeit dazu führt dass die Heiler kein Mana mehr haben - > keine Heilung -> Wipe.

Komischerweise lief das ganze dann am zweiten Tag viel entspannter und besser. Die Randomgruppe in die ich hineinkam spielte wesentlich besser zusammen, es war aber auch ein Spieler dabei, der zumindest die ersten vier Bosse schon kannte.

Wir haben den ersten Boss locker im first gelegt (der ist echt Freeloot im Raidfinder), als zweiten sind wir dann nicht den Bubbleboss sondern den Pingpongboss angegangen und haben den auch im ersten Versuch zu Boden geschickt. Der Bubbleboss bereitete dann auch ein paar Schwierigkeiten, aber mehr als 3 Versuche waren es, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere, auch nicht. Die Lady mit den Blitzen lag auch wieder im first Try und danach hat sich dann leider der Raid aufgelöst.

Alles in allem macht mir der Patch durchaus Spaß, auch wenn man relativ schnell ans Punktecap herankommt und es einen natürlich maßlos ärgert, wenn man beim Raid nichts bekommt und dann ne ganze Woche auf ne neue Würfelchance warten muss. Andererseits wäre eine Lootinflation auch nichts schönes, also kann man die Zeit nutzen um weitere Twinks entsprechend auszurüsten und mit denen auch das Punktecap erreichen.

Aber eine ganz wichtige Aussage muss ich auch mal loswerden: Egal was Blizzard macht, es wird immer Spieler geben, denen was nicht gefällt. Auch mir gefallen nicht alle Dinge am 4.3 aber ist meine Meinung zwingend auch die Meinung aller anderen?


----------



## Kezpa (5. Dezember 2011)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Sorry, auch wenn es einigen nicht passen mag:
> 
> Aber 4.3 ist viel zu leicht. Bei uns auf dem Server hat es kurz nach 20.00uhr den Server First kill für Deathwing gegeben.
> 
> ...



Is ja auch kein wunder, Die ganzen Gilden die Deathwing schon down haben, haben ihn ja auch aufm PTR sicherlich schon voher getestet statt ihn mal unwissend anzugehen. Und außerdem haben diese gilden auch sicherlich T12 und reichlich 391-397er items wodurch der Raid sowieso erleichtert wird da brauchen die nur 3 Legendary stäbe und schon haben se dmg für 2 mehr dds ... Außerdem sind diese _Gilden auch super eingespielt, meinste für die ist noch irgendetwas wirklich schwer? und nur weil bei euch und auf ein paar anderen servern deathwing schon down is , es haben ka wieviele spieler ihn noch niicht down also wirds so leicht auch nicht sein


----------



## Katzmandu (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Also mir gefällt der Patch. Die drei neuen Inis sind nett anzusehen, die Story ist gut und man kann schnell seine Slots ausrüsten, die noch nicht mit 378er Items belegt sind oder seine Twinks raidfertig machen. Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ist wirklich atmosphärisch und auch Drachenseele finde ich anspruchsvoll gemacht, zumindest das, was ich bis jetzt davon gesehen habe (bis auf den ersten Boss vielleicht).

Aber was mich so ein bisschen stört, sind manche Poster hier. Schreiben hier echt nur die Oberpro-Spieler? Habt ihr wirklich schon alle Todesschwinge getötet? Irgendwie will ich das nicht ganz glauben...  Ich raide definitiv in Casualgilden und wir haben in der einen Gilde den ersten und in der anderen 2 Bosse down. Mehr nicht! Und der Ping-Pong-Boss ist auf jeden Fall eine große Herausforderung für den gesamten Raid. Und ich glaube, so geht es den meisten Casual-Gilden, die wohl auf allen Servern die Mehrheit bilden. Sicher, auch auf unserem Server haben sie schon am Mittwoch DS gecleart. Aber die meisten Spieler die ich kenne, sind noch lange nicht so weit. Also warum schreibt ihr hier andauernd, das DS keinen Anspruch bereithält? Denn das ist nicht der Fall. Wir werden uns dort noch sehr lange aufhalten und uns jeden Boss hart erarbeiten müssen. Umso schöner wird dann der Todesschwinge-Kill werden.

Also warum tut ihr nicht Butter bei die Fische und sagt einfach die Wahrheit? Es ist echt nicht tragisch, wenn ihr nicht schon am Mittwoch Drachenseele aufgeräumt und Todesschwinge verbannt habt! 

Liebe Grüße von einer echten Casual-Spielerin (und stolz drauf!)


----------



## Derulu (5. Dezember 2011)

Kezpa schrieb:


> Is ja auch kein wunder, Die ganzen Gilden die Deathwing schon down haben, haben ihn ja auch aufm PTR sicherlich schon voher getestet statt ihn mal unwissend anzugehen. Und außerdem haben diese gilden auch sicherlich T12 und reichlich 391-397er items wodurch der Raid sowieso erleichtert wird da brauchen die nur 3 Legendary stäbe und schon haben se dmg für 2 mehr dds ... Außerdem sind diese _Gilden auch super eingespielt, meinste für die ist noch irgendetwas wirklich schwer?



+
Raidfinder bzw. Lootregeln dort "ausgetrickst" (mittels Diconnects, Twinks und "handeln", etc.)


----------



## Fizzban (5. Dezember 2011)

also ich finde den Patch gut - der Raidfinder ist ein Segen, endlich wieder 25er Raids, und dass ohne lange Wartezeiten. Das die Items einen geringeren Itemlevel aufweisen als "reguläre" Raids, ist mir egal. Schwerer wiegt schon dass man als "Einzelkämpfer" riesiges Würfelglück braucht, um ein Item zu bekommen, da anscheinend ganze Gilden, die geschlossen dem Raidfinder beitreten, auf alles würfeln, auf dass sie Bedarf machen können. 

Die neuen Inis sind schön gestaltet. Im Endeffekt entscheidet die Gruppe selbst, wie schwer oder leicht diese Inis sind. Ich war als Heiler in Gruppen, da wurde fast nichts unterbrochen, da ist es zumindest für der Heiler sauschwer. Aber in guten Gruppen, wo unterbrochen wird und aus der AoE rausgelaufen wird usw. hat man als Heiler ein leichtes Leben.


----------



## BoP78 (5. Dezember 2011)

Wie ich den Patch finde? Gut!

Das Einzige das mir aber doch ein wenig Magendrücken bereitet hat sind die 3 neuen Inis. Also im direkten Vergleich zu den 3 abschließenden WotLK-Inis kacken sie in jeder Hinsicht ab. Sie mögen ja nicht schlecht sein, aber im Vergleich Atmosphäre und Schwierigkeitsgrad ziehen sie eindeutig den kürzeren gegenüber den ICC-Inis.

Zum Raid kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, im Raidfinder war es easy going, in den "echten" gehen wir erst morgen Abend mit der Gilde.

Die ganzen Bonusfeatures haben mir richtig gut gefallen.
Transmoggen => macht Laune am Outfit rumzubasteln - und wie ich mich kenne wird das für mich zur wöchentlichen Beschäftigung^^
Leerenlager => bin froh mein Bankfach endlich ausmisten zu können ohne etwas wegzuwerfen.
Dunkelmondjahrmarkt => hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht die Minispiele auszutesten, die Arena macht Laune und zusätzlich zum Moggen die 2. Motivation alte Inis zu laufen (wegen der Questitems).

Also insgesamt hat sich der Patch ein "gut" verdient, aaaaber: Mitte des Jahres sollte MoP schon kommen sonst wirds ordentlich fad (außer sie bringen eine Art Sunwell reloaded - ein Azshara-Raid böte sich doch noch geradezu an, oder N´Zoth wäre auch noch eine sehr gute Option).


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Dezember 2011)

In der Stunde des Zwielichts kommt nach der Assassine der letzte Teil, wo dann wellenweise ein Auge + 2 Mobs (einer davon schubst ständig).

Als wir von Wellen sprachen, kam doch tatsächlich die Frage im TS auf, ob wir gerade in HdR sind :-)

Und nunja...damals eskortierte ich Jaina...Unterschiede? Jup. Damals hat Jaina den LK eingefroren, diesmal lässt sich Thrall tieffrieren.


----------



## Technocrat (6. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Was tust du hier noch in diesem Bereich?


Seinen Job. Er wird schließlich für's Schlechtreden von WoW bezahlt.


----------



## Uratak (6. Dezember 2011)

Keine PTR Erfahrung
+
Keine Guides durchforstet
+
Kein komlettes FL Hero Gear
+
2 rotierende Spieler
+
8 1/2 Stunden Spielzeit
=
NHC Content Clear (leider)



Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein schlechter Witz. Jeden Boss 1-2 Trys gemacht und dann gelegt. An den beiden Endfights sowie an Boss No. 5 jeweils 6-10 Trys. Ich weis nicht ob das gewollt ist. Wir sind keine Progress Gilde. Wir haben 3 Raidtage jeweils von 19-23 Uhr mit ca. 30min Pause. Wir sind 12 Spieler die immer mal wechseln. Keinen Legendären Stab dabei (die Eule hat aufgehört :x). Ich weis der NHC Content ist nicht der Endcontent aber irgendwie waren wir in FL trotz des Hero Gears aus PSA usw. länger unterwegs bis wir mit dem ersten HC beginnen konnten.

Die ersten 4 Bosse sind wirklich einfach nur Trashmobs mit mehr HP. Dannach steigt der Schwierigkeitsgrad und nimmt zum Ende deutlich zu - kein Vergleich zu den FL HMs oder zu Raggi HC vor dem Nerf. Bin etwas enttäuscht. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die HMs länger halten. Geplant sind für Mittwoch Boss No. 1 + 4 und dann Clear machen an den beiden anderen Tagen.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Bosse sind nunmal wieder sehr gearabhängig, wie es auch in ICC der Fall war. Mit 360-370er Gear ist es deutlich schwerer als mit 380er Klamotten. Alleine, das ihr damals in PSA hc unterwegs wart und euch jetzt nur noch Raggi hc fehlte, zeigt doch, wie gut ihr mit Bossfähigkeiten umgehen könnt. Und da ist nhc nunmal deutlich einfacher als für die Zielgruppe, die damals eventuell Raggi nhc geschafft hat.

Durch euer Gear habt ihr ein Mehr an Schaden, Heilung, Trefferpunkte bzw. allgemein Überlebensfähigkeit. Wo mein maximal erreichbarer Schaden als Hexer mit meinem Gear damals noch unter 30k DPS lag gem. Simcraft, kommt ihr tatsächlich gespielt auf über 30k. Alleine dadurch sind die Kämpfe weit schneller beendet bzw. Adds schneller tot, die wiederum weniger Schaden machen.

Was für Auswirkungen "das bisschen Gear" hat, sieht man am Lotterieglück-Buff aus den Instanzen. Diese 5, 10 oder 15% machen den Unterschied zwischen durchjagen (15%) und "von Boss zu Boss". In ICC waren die 30% der Unterschied bei Fauldarm zwischen Berserker und getötet vor der zweiten Seuche, hinzu kam, das man 1-2 Sporen ignorieren konnte. 
Das ihr quasi einen 30% Buff habt, sage ich ja gar nicht, aber ein großer Unterschied ist auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## Fedaykin (6. Dezember 2011)

Sehe ich auch so. Wir haben leider erst die ersten 4 Bosse im 10er gelegt. An Ultraxion fehlte es ein wenig an Schaden, sowie der Heilereinteilung. Ich denke jedoch, dass sich dies bis Mittwoch geklärt hat.

Es ist immer noch etwas anderes, ob ich bei Ultraxion mit 385er+ Ausrüstung oder mit 378er Ausrüstung stehe.


----------



## WotanGOP (6. Dezember 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Und hier kommt der Punkt, wo man wunderschön diskutieren kann.


Ganze genau.  Also frischen Kaffee holen und los geht es...



Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich empfinde die Auswahl der Schauplätze - selbst wenn sie natürlich eine Zeitersparnis mit sich bringen - als passend. Die Belagerung der Wyrmresttempels ist in Anbetracht der Erneuerung der Drachenseele das Ziel, welches Deathwing anstreben muss, um eine Vernichtung seiner selbst zu verhindern. Dass er dabei von N'Zoth Unterstützung erhält, ist ja wohl klar. Die Verfolgung von Deathwing mittels Luftschiff und der Versuch, die Verfolgung zu verhindern, sind ebenfalls plausibel.


Was den Wyrmruhtempel an sich angeht, stimme ich dir zu und auch das Luftschiff macht Sinn, klar. Da hätte man dennoch mehr draus machen können. Aber die beiden Löcher und Malygos' Plattform hätten echt nicht sein müssen. Zumal der Nexus ja doch einige Kilometer vom Wyrmruhtempel entfernt ist. Insgesamt hätte der Tempel auch einfach mehr hergegeben. Ansonsten spricht ja auch nichts dagegen, wenn mal der eine oder andere Boss in einer Location steht, die man schon kennt. Aber bei 7/8 ist die Quote einfach zu hoch, finde ich. Und mal ganz ehrlich, daß ist die letzte Raidinstanz dieses Addons. Und da hätte ich mir einfach mehr von erwartet. In Vanilla gab es zum Abschluß Naxxramas. Auch wenn viele der Instanz nicht so viel abgewinnen können, sie war toll. Sie war gut designed, sie war schwer und es gab 12 Bosse. Zu BC Zeiten gab es so gesehen mit dem schwarzen Tempel und Hyjal zwei Instanzen, wie sie unterschiedlicher nicht sein können mit insgesamt 14 Bossen. Hyjal, mit beeindruckender Landschaft war damals von fast jedem die Lieblingsinstanz. Und der Tempel, auch wenn der Grünstich ein wenig das Flair einer vergammelten Schwimmhalle vermittelte, war gut gelungen. Für die ganz harten gab es dann damals noch Sunwell mit zwar nur 6 Bossen, aber da war der Schwierigkeitsgrad das, worauf es ankam. Und auch wenn das die eigentliche Abschlußinstanz des Addons war, lasse ich sie mal aussen vor. Für 99% der WoW Spieler war dort schon der Trash vor dem ersten Boss unüberwindbar. In WotLK gab es ICC als Abschluss, kein Ulduar, nichts wird jemals wieder so toll sein wie Ulduar, aber dennoch eine recht nett gestaltete Festung mit insgesamt 12 Bossen. Und jetzt ist da eben die Drachenseele mit nur 8 Bossen, die in der Schwierigkeit recht deutlich hinter den anderen erwähnten Instanzen zurückfallen, und eben auch ohne wirklich interessantes Design und neue Orte, bis auf eben Todesschwinges Rückgrat.
Um genau zu sein, gibt es eine Sache, wo ich echt enttäuscht bin. Ich hatte so gehofft, daß Grim Batol ein Raid wird, oder zumindest Teil eines Raids. Aber da wurde nur eine 5er draus, auch wenn es die optisch beste 5er Instanz ist. Aber da wär mehr drin gewesen. Mal davon abgesehen, daß man diesen Ort auch für die Drachenseele noch irgendwo mit hätte einbauen können. Aber egal. Ich hab das nur erwähnt, um mal einen Vergleich zu schaffen, auch wenn der ein wenig hinkt vielleicht. Da ist eben auf der einen Seite Grim Batol, diese mächtige alte Zwergenfestung, quasi Eisenschmiede 2.0, wo Alexstrasza zeitweise eingesperrt war. Und auf der anderen Seite ist eben Drachenseele, die Endinstanz dieses Addons, wobei Instanz da ein wenig übertrieben ist. Drachenseele ist einfach eine Zusammenstellung von verschiedenen Orten, die man schon kannte. Und so betrachtet komme ich einfach zu dem Schluß, daß da deutlich mehr drin gewesen wäre.



Kyrador schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für die Bossmodelle... ich brauche ehrlich gesagt nicht in jedem Tier 10 neue Bossmodelle. Die reale Welt ist doch ebenfalls nicht von tausend neuen Modellen gesegnet, oder ist das Grundgerüst der Menschen in Asien, Afrika oder sonstwo anders als bei uns?
> Ein gewisser Widererkennungswert ist durchaus positiv zu sehen und sofern das in besseren Kampfsystemen mündet, soll es mir recht sein...


Naja, viele verschiedene neue Modelle müssen es ja auch nicht sein. Sindragosa war ja auch wie Saphiron, nur einen Tacken größer. Aber mehr Bosse dürften es sein. Lass uns doch mal durchzählen, wieviele Bosse jedes Addon insgesamt hatte.
Vanilla: Geschmolzener Kern 10, Onyxias Hort 1, Pechschwingenhort 8, AQ40 9, Naxxramas 12, macht zusammen 40 Bosse, dazu dann noch 15 Bosse in 20er Raids = 55 Bosse
BS: Gruuls Unterschlupf 2, Magtheridons Kammer 1, Schlangenschrein 6, Festung der Stürme 4, Hyjal 5, Schwarzer Tempel 9, Sunwell 6, macht zusammen 33, dazu dann noch 17 Bosse in 10er Raids = 50 Bosse
WotLK: Naxxramas 12, Auge der Ewigkeit 1, Obsidium Sanktum 1, Ulduar 14, Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers 5, Onyxias Hort 1, Eiskronenzitadelle 12, Rubinsanktum 1, Archavons Kammer 4, macht zusammen 51 Bosse
Cata: Pechschwingenabstieg 6, Bastion des Zwielichts 5, Thron der vier Winde 2, Feuerlande 7, Drachenseele 8, Baradin Festung 3, macht zusammen 31 Bosse
An diesen Zahlen sieht man schon, wie dünn der Raidcontent mit diesem Addon tatsächlich ist. Sicherlich kann man nun sagen, daß im Vergleich zu WotLK ein Raid-Tier fehlt. Dem halte ich aber entgegen, daß das Addon am Ende insgesamt nicht wesentlich kürzer gewesen sein wird, als WotLK, um das zu rechtfertigen. Man kann also durchaus behaupten, daß dieses Addon recht schwach ist und Blizzard nachläßt. Und die Zahlen beweisen das auch ganz gut. Und gerade deswegen hätte es die letzte Instanz dieses Addons irgendwo noch retten können, wenn Blizzard sich da richtig Mühe gegeben hätte.
Also um das mal noch klar zu stellen: Ich spiele gern WoW und das schon seit langer Zeit und wo es immer Meckerei gab, konnte ich dennoch jederzeit etwas Positives sehen. Das war bis zum Nerf-Patch der Feuerlande auch in Cata der Fall. Aber von Patch 4.3 bin ich echt sehr enttäuscht, weil diese Instanz einfach nur einem insgesamt schwachen Addon, was sau viel Potential gehabt hätte, die Krone aufsetzt.





Katzmandu schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt der Patch. Die drei neuen Inis sind nett anzusehen, die Story ist gut und man kann schnell seine Slots ausrüsten, die noch nicht mit 378er Items belegt sind oder seine Twinks raidfertig machen.


Genau das ist seit langem das Problem. Alles muß schnell gehen und darf dabei eben nicht schwer sein, sonst würde es ja nicht schnell gehen. Und genau dadurch verlenen die Leute das spielen oder lernen es gar nicht erst und dann kommt es eben zu solchen Aussagen:



Katzmandu schrieb:


> Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ist wirklich atmosphärisch und auch Drachenseele finde ich anspruchsvoll gemacht, zumindest das, was ich bis jetzt davon gesehen habe (bis auf den ersten Boss vielleicht).


Ich frage dich jetzt ernsthaft: Was ist an der Drachenseele anspruchsvoll?

1. Boss: Quasi stehen und umhauen, dazwischen kurz mal in die Kugel oder hinter die Stachel laufen.
2. Boss: Stehen und umhauen, zwischendurch etwas Ping Pong mit der Kugel spielen und sich dann kurz näher an den Boss stellen.
3. Boss: Ein paar Mal einen von drei Blobs kaputtmachen, nach Priorität, die einem von DBM sogar noch angesagt wird, dann auf die Effekte kurz reagieren, ansonsten stehen und umhauen.
4. Boss: Okay, hier muß man sich echt mal bewegen, beim Tragen des Blitzes, beim Ausweichen der unheimlich schnellen Eissplitter und beim Rauslaufen mit dem Eisgrab...
5. Boss: Stehen, umhauen, ab und zu mal zur richtigen Zeit den Extrabutton drücken (klar, hier muß man schon gut Schaden machen, aber es ist doch nun echt nicht schwierig, seine paar Knöpfe in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu drücken). Als Heiler muß man sich noch seine Buffs holen aber sonst ist auch da nicht viel.
6. Boss: Eine Phase Trash kloppen, dabei ab und zu in einen Bodeneffekt hineinlaufen, andere Phase den Kerl einfach umboxen und aus Flächeneffekten rauslaufen. Oh schwierig, man muß sich zwischen den Phasen umgewöhnen. 
7. Boss: Der ganze Kampf besteht aus Trash, zwischendurch muß man mal kurz Fokus richtig Schaden machen, das wars.
8. Boss: In der ersten Phase muß man im Grunde nur beim Blitz richtig reagieren und auf der letzten Plattform noch auf die kleinen Tentakel, der Rest ist tatsächlich nicht der Rede Wert. In Phase 2 muß man dann nur noch alles raushauen in der Reihenfolge Tentakel, Adds, Kopf, mit ein paar defensiven Gruppen CDs bei den Tentakeln. Ansonsten steht man auch da nur. Und im stehen Schaden machen oder heilen ist ja nun wirklich nicht schwer.

Insgesamt kann man durchaus sagen, daß man selbst bei Shannox mehr aufpassen mußte (Kristallgefängnisfalle), als bei jedem Boss in der Drachenseele.



Katzmandu schrieb:


> Aber was mich so ein bisschen stört, sind manche Poster hier. Schreiben hier echt nur die Oberpro-Spieler? Habt ihr wirklich schon alle Todesschwinge getötet? Irgendwie will ich das nicht ganz glauben...


Dafür muß man nun wirklich kein Oberpro oder sonstiger Pro sein. Verglichen mit anderen Endbossen ist Todesschwinge ganz klar mehrere Stufen leichter. Klar braucht man da schonmal ein paar Versuche, bis man alles genau raus hat. Aber für Ragnaros brauchten wir damals mehrere Abende, für Nefarian und Cho'gall ebenso.



Katzmandu schrieb:


> Ich raide definitiv in Casualgilden und wir haben in der einen Gilde den ersten und in der anderen 2 Bosse down. Mehr nicht! Und der Ping-Pong-Boss ist auf jeden Fall eine große Herausforderung für den gesamten Raid.
> 
> Und ich glaube, so geht es den meisten Casual-Gilden, die wohl auf allen Servern die Mehrheit bilden. Sicher, auch auf unserem Server haben sie schon am Mittwoch DS gecleart. Aber die meisten Spieler die ich kenne, sind noch lange nicht so weit. Also warum schreibt ihr hier andauernd, das DS keinen Anspruch bereithält? Denn das ist nicht der Fall. Wir werden uns dort noch sehr lange aufhalten und uns jeden Boss hart erarbeiten müssen. Umso schöner wird dann der Todesschwinge-Kill werden.


Das hat doch aber nichts mit der Schwierigkeit der Bosse zu tun. Man muß bei diesen Bossen, verglichen mit anderen, kaum etwas beachten und auf wenig reagieren. Das Problem ist einfach, daß sich viele Spieler entweder nicht weiter oder sogar wieder zurückentwickeln. Alles ist so einfach oder wird schnell sehr einfach gemacht, wie Feuerlande ja zuletzt, und dann erscheinen neue Bosse natürlich vielleicht schwer, obwohl sie es nicht sind. Das ist aber lediglich das Resultat davon, daß viele noch nie wirklich gelernt haben, ihren Char richtig zu spielen, weil sie es eben nie lernen mußten. Und dann kommt man mit neuen Sachen eben einfach schlechter zurecht. Und WoW befindet sich da in einem Teufelskreis. Wenn etwas zu schwer ist, wird es durch Nerfs erleichtert. Dadurch werden die Spieler nicht richtig gefordert und entwickeln sich eben nicht weiter. Und beim nächsten Raid-Tier muß dann wieder generft werden, usw. Seit Release WotLK geht das so. Zu BC Zeiten war das noch etwas anders. Sicherlich gab es auch da Nerfs, aber nicht in diesem Ausmaß. Verglichen mit heutigen 5er Instanzen waren die damals extrem schwer, genau wie die Raids. Man muß da nichtmal unbedingt nach Sunwell kucken. Solche Brocken wie Vashj oder Kael'thas gab es seitdem nie wieder (bis auf vereinzelte Hardmodes, die aber sowieso nur die wenigsten zu sehen bekommen haben). Oder solche heroischen 5er Instanzen wie Terasse der Magister, HdZ1, Arkatraz, Schattenlabby oder meine Lieblingsinstanz: Zerschmetterte Hallen. Und es ist nunmal einfach eine Tatsache, daß man in etwas besser wird, je mehr man es übt und je mehr man dabei gefordert wird. Wenn aber alles, im Umkehrschluß, immer einfach ist oder irgendwann einfacher gemacht wird, dann passiert genau das eben nicht. Das ist wie mit den Telefonnummern. Insgesamt kannten die Menschen früher mehr Telefonnummern aus dem Kopf, als heute. Das liegt daran, daß man heute keine Nummern mehr irgendwo aufschreibt, dann abliest und eintippt. Hat man das oft genug gemacht, konnte man die Nummer automatisch auswendig. Heute werden alle Nummern eingespeichert und dabei höchstens einmal eingetippt. Oft genug bekommt man sie aber auch direkt per SMS und muß sie nur noch speichern. Und schon merkt man sich keine Telefonnummern mehr. Liegt das aber daran, daß die Telefonnummern heutzutage zu schwer sind zum merken, also zu lang in dem Fall? Nein, das liegt an der fehlenden Übung und am fehlenden Willen, das zu üben. So ist es auch bei WoW. Beim Leveln oder in 5er Instanzen lernt man seine Klasse nicht mehr richtig. In den Raids beherrscht man sie dann nicht und es kommt einem schwer vor. Aber irgendwann kommen Nerfs, so daß man wieder keinen Grund hat, dazuzulernen. Und mal ehrlich, wie viele Holy Palas hat man schon erlebt, die vor Ragnaros standen und keine Glyphe "Heiliger Zorn" gelernt hatten, weil sie sich einfach a) nicht mal ansatzweise von sich aus vorher richtig mit dem Boss befaßt haben, b) überhaupt nicht wissen, daß es diese Glyphe gibt und was sie kann und c) es nicht für denkbar halten, daß so eine Fähigkeit eventuell mal im Raid wichtig und nützlich sein könnte, weil sie einfach zu wenig Klassen- und Bossverständnis haben. wieviele DDs findet man über den Dungeonfinder, die im Schaden unter dem Tank stehen, auch auf Einzelziele? Wieviele Spieler hat man schon erlebt, die es nicht schaffen, etwas zu unterbrechen, aus einem Bodeneffekt herauszulaufen oder auf das richtige Ziel Schaden zu machen? Wie oft habe ich schon mehrere Mobs einer Gruppe markiert, weil genau diese zuerst down gehen sollten. Und wie oft sind DDs dann genau auf einen der unmarkierten gegangen? Das alles sind aber nicht die Ergebnisse von zu schweren Encountern. Das alles sind die Ergebnisse von zu leichten Bossen und zu vielen zu starken Nerfs! Und ich fürchte, diese Entwicklung wird so immer weiter gehen. Irgendwann stehen in den Instanzen nur noch Flickwerks, die zuhauen wie Mädchen und keinen Enragetimer haben...

Und nochmal zurück zu Ping-Pong. Man bildet zwei Camps, die in gerader Linie zum Boss stehen, der erst in richtung Raid kuckt. Hat er die Kugel gecastet, wird er weggedreht, der Tank muß nun nur noch mit CDs auf die eine Fähigkeit reagieren (die Heiler eventuell auch). Der Raid läßt die Kugel ein paar mal hin und her springen, je nachdem, wie gut die Heiler sind. Dann muß die Kugel zum Boss. Alle Nahkämpfer müssen da also kurz weg und der Tank muß den Boss eventuell etwas ziehen. Dann treffen sich alle im Nahkämpfercamp, auch der Tank. Gegenheilen, Schaden machen, fertig. Dann geht es von vorn los. Da ist nichts wirklich schwieriges dabei. Vergleichen wir das mal mit einem beliebigen zweiten Boss einer anderen Instanz. Beim Omnotron mußte viel mehr beachtet werden, vier Golems mit jeweils zwei verschiedenen Fähigkeiten. Oder Verona und Franjo, Blackout, Atem, Meteore, weisse Kreise, lila Kreise, Puffpuff, zweiter Atem...viel mehr zu beachten. Oder Beth'tilac: Boss oben weit genug runterhauen, dabei nicht runterfallen, aber rechtzeitig runtergehen. Unten Drohnen töten, Spinnlinge töten, bevor sie die Drohne heilen, Spinner töten, um den Schaden zu reduzieren. Am Ende den Boss runterkloppen, wofür man vor dem Nerf schon gut Schaden und Heilung benötigte und auch einige CDs. Also verglichen mit Ping-Pong waren die anderen "zweiten" Bosse durch die Bank deutlich anspruchsvoller. Die wurden allerdings alle irgendwann generft, schon waren sie alles andere als annähernd schwer. Diesen Nerf spart sich Blizzard nun, indem die Bosse direkt generft implementiert wurden...


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo WotanGOP, bitte verstehe folgendes nicht falsch:

Ich habe ja eine etwas andere Vergangenheit als viele meiner Mitstreiter. Ich war lange Zeit in verschiedenen sehr schnellen Spielen unterwegs und habe mich dort immer zu den etwas besseren Spielern gemausert. Anfangs Warcraft 3 im Ladder-Bereich. Dort ging es sehr taktisch zu, was den Aufbau anging, aber man benötigte auch "Micro", die Fähigkeit, den der 5 Soldaten/Grunzer/Ghule... wegzuziehen, der gerade von den Gegnern angegriffen wird, um die Gegner entweder zu kiten, sodass diese keinen Schaden machen können bzw. den halbtoten Mob dann wieder angreifen zu lassen.
Im weiteren Verlauf landete ich zunächst bei Battle-Ships. Man attackiert automatisch, die Waffen haben aber verschiedene Reichweiten und Abklingzeiten, sodass die Kills dadurch geschahen, das man entweder unsichtbar mit Short-Range-Waffen vor dem Gegner auftauchte und ihn verfolgte, mit mid-range Waffen floh, sodass die Gegner nicht an dich rankamen, während du bequem schießt oder aber mit weiter Range die Schüsse so zu verteilen, das weniger allgemeine Schüsse auf die Gesamtheit der Schiffe gingen, sondern gezielt ein weiter weg abhauenden Gegner treffen sollten. Das erforderte neben dem Wissen rund um Kosten für Waffen und dem Aufbau auch irgendwo die Geschicklichkeit sowie Übersicht.
Weiter ging es irgendwann mit Sheep Tag. Irre schnelles gekonntes handeln, Wege verbauen und vor einem Wolf "fliehen" und das immerhin 20 Minuten lang. 20 Minuten lang kein kleiner Konzentrationsfehler, aber eine gewisse Planungsanforderung bzw. Spontanität. Videos zu Sheeptag findet man auf Youtube.
Danach kam meine DotA-Zeit, in etwa vergleichbar mit 5vs5 Arena. Wieder erforderte es massive Übersicht aber auch Geschicklichkeit. Schlussendlich startete ich, nachdem ich mal in den Rankings in den europäischen Top 200 gelistet war in das Abenteuer MMO.

All diese Spiele haben mich irgendwo natürlich geprägt, da habe ich wahnsinnig viel von mitgenommen. Sehr gute Reaktionszeiten, gute Übersicht, recht gutes Spielverständnis, angenehme Geschicklichkeit.
Ich bin bestimmt kein perfekter Spieler, der in jedem Spiel nun den Profi mimt, aber gewissermaßen habe ich dieses spielen mal gelernt.

Wenn ich heutzutage 7 Spieler an einer Basis in Tol Barad gleichzeitig einige Zeit lang kite und richtig reagiere, dann hat das natürlich etwas mit Glück zu tun, aber es ist auch nicht wenig "Können" mit dabei.

Doch genau das erwarte ich nicht von jedem Spieler. Das ist meine persönliche Vorgeschichte, die mich insgesamt zu dem macht, was ich heute bin. Natürlich verstehe ich dieses herunterrechnen der Bosse auf ihre einzelnen Fähigkeiten, weiß auch genau, was du meinst, aber ich glaube einfach, das Spieler wie wir hier absolut in der Minderheit sind.
Wenn du das Glück hast, 9 oder 24 solcher Mitstreiter zu finden, dann ist das wunderbar, ich könnte jetzt so aus dem Kopf heraus 7-8 Bekannte auf meinem Server benennen, verschiedenste Gruppen, mit den großen Stammgruppen hatte ich nie viel zu tun, möchte ich auch gar nicht viel zu tun haben, weil mir viel zu viel an den Personen hinter den Bildschirmen liegt.

Und ohne diese Leute ergibt sich direkt ein ganz anderes Verständnis von der Schwierigkeit. Da funktioniert "einfach Ping Pong" spielen nicht.

Stell dir einen Boss vor, der 5 Adds beschwört, die alle cct werden müssen und dann nach und nach abgearbeitet werden. Alleine meine Erwartungshaltung sagt mir doch, das die Adds wahrscheinlich doppelt cct werden, ich also höchstwahrscheinlich umsteigen muss und einen anderen rausnehme. Genauso erwarte ich Pfützen unter mir, UM dann herauszuspringen.
Unzählige Leute kann ich dir persönlich aufzählen, bei denen erst die Pfütze unter einem sein muss, um das DANN zu verstehen und schließlich rauszulaufen.

Und so kommt da eben eins zum anderen. Was der eine einfach findet, vielleicht auch einfach, weil die Umstände die richtigen sind, findet ein anderer EXTREM schwer. Und das hat leider oftmals nichts damit zu tun, ob man weiß, wie die Klasse, die man spielt, funktioniert, also welche Fähigkeiten man wann einsetzen sollte, welche Möglichkeiten die Klasse überhaupt hat und wie das Equipment strukturiert sein soll.


----------



## Katzmandu (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo WotanGOP,

es mag ja sein, dass du und deine Raidkollegen schon durch Drachenseele durch seid, eventuell mit Feuerlande-Hero-Ausrüstung und dem einen oder anderen epischen Stab. Nun, meine Gilden haben weder das eine noch das andere. Die meisten meiner Mitstreiter sind gerade so 378 ausgerüstet, teils auch erst duch die neuen Inis, wegen mangelden Drop-Glück. Und auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich jetzt als absolute Null zu outen: mit der einen Gruppe haben wir noch nicht mal Ragi down. Sind wir jetzt Noobs, Nichtskönner und allesamt unfähig unsere Chars zu spielen? Vielleicht in den Augen anderer...  Aber eines weiss ich mit Sicherheit: Ich habe jedes Mal unheimlich viel Spass beim raiden, die Stimmung ist super und keiner neidet dem anderen was. Das habe ich auch schon oftmals anders erlebt, gerade in den sogenannten Progress-Gilden. (Ich war in einer, die aufgrund von Itemneid und gegenseitigen Gehetzte zerbrochen ist und auch sonst bekommt man das oft genug mit, wenn man die Ohren und Augen offen hält) 

Aber um zu Drachenseele zurück zu kommen: Ja, wir wissen durchaus, wie die einzelnen Taktiken gehen, aber es ist und bleibt schwer für uns. Und da sind wir mit Sicherheit nicht alleine. Nur trauen sich viele Spieler nicht, das zuzugeben, eben weil man dann als unfähig abgestempelt wird. 

Auf jeden Fall werden wir noch lange Zeit in Drachenseele zubringen und uns Boss für Boss erarbeiten. Und dabei eine Menge Spass haben!


----------



## giszas (6. Dezember 2011)

Ist ja eigentlich auch ein bischen doof, wenn man da jetzt schon durch ist. Was macht man dann bis Ende 2012??????


----------



## Foxx82 (6. Dezember 2011)

Was ich mich beim lesen dieses Fred´s schon die ganze Zeit Frage ist:

Gemessen an WAS ist der Content des aktuellen Patches ZU leicht!?

Ich kann dazu leider keinen konstruktiven Kommentar abgeben weil ich mich lieber in Himmelsrand bewege bis SWTOR erscheint !

Allerdings würde es mich echt interessieren mit was hier verglichen wird? Zu leicht im Vergleich zu Classic, BC, WOTLK, Cataclysm oder zu leicht im Vergleich zur Awesomeness mancher Spieler hier   ?


----------



## Waldman (6. Dezember 2011)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht so einen Thread gesehen hatte.. naja Titel sagt schon alles



Hallo,

die drei neuen 5er Instanzen fallen im Vergleich zu den zu WotLK nachgepatchten Instanzen verhältnismäßig schwach aus. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad besteht darin vor Langeweile nicht einzuschlafen. Ich finde sie optisch sehr gelungen, aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist eher niedrig. Auf Einzelheiten möchte ich dabei gar nicht eingehen.

Die LFR-Möglichkeit finde ich eine nette Idee, vor allem für Spieler, die vielleicht nicht in den Genuss kommen können in einer Raid- oder Randomgruppe Bosse zu besuchen. Zum Ausstatten von Twinks oder anfänglich der Maincharaktere bestimmt auch eine nette Möglichkeit, außerdem winken 250 Tapferkeitspunkte.

Drachenseele macht auf den ersten Blick den Eindruck, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad vereinfacht wurde, ich vermute aber der Reiz soll bei den Hardmodes liegen.

Sehr schön gefällt mir bis jetzt die Schurken Legendary Questreihe.

lg


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Dezember 2011)

Foxx82 schrieb:


> Allerdings würde es mich echt interessieren mit was hier verglichen wird? Zu leicht im Vergleich zu Classic, BC, WOTLK, Cataclysm oder zu leicht im Vergleich zur Awesomeness mancher Spieler hier   ?



An den persönlichen Erfahrungen, die wir alle irgendwo gesammelt haben bzw. an den Meinungen, was andere Leute davon halten werden.

Ich sehe beispielsweise, wie gut meine Leute mit Dingen zurecht kommen und sammle Informationen darüber, wie sie schlussendlich darüber denken.

Und wenn da Ecken sind, wo man sich besonders aufregt, weil man diesen Boss nicht einmal schafft, dann wird dieser eher als schwerer Stoff eingeordnet. Die neuen Instanzen finde ich persönlich definitiv nicht zu einfach, schließlich gibt es viele viele Stellen, an denen man aufpassen muss, aber wie kann etwas zu schwer sein, wenn man es schafft? 

Mannoroth halte ich persönlich z. B. für nervig. Der ständige Teufelssturm bringt doch so manchen immer wieder ins Schwitzen und das Addeinfangen beim Portal ist nicht so unbedingt meins. Dennoch ist er nicht all zu schwer.

Azshara hingegen ist definitiv nicht leicht. Man muss zwar nur ein paar Adds umnieten, jedoch ist dies als einziger Unterbrecher doch ne Anforderung an den Heiler. Wenn dieser dann sogar noch hochgenommen wird, stirbt es sich eigentlich ganz schnell. Ähnlich ist es bei Benedictus mit 3 Melees + Tank. Dann kommen diese 3 Kugeln und man muss der Gruppe klar machen, das man sich verteilen soll, sogar weg vom Boss. Geschieht dies nicht, landen ruckzuck 100k Schaden auf jedem Melee.


----------



## Akium (6. Dezember 2011)

Da ich vom Vielspieler zum absolut gelassenen Wenigspieler mutiert bin, finde ich die Entwicklung okay. 
Mir langt es, wenn ich den Endboss zum Ende des Addons zu sehen bekomme, und bis dahin in der Woche meine 6-7 Stündchen stressbefreit daddeln kann. 


Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Leute unbedingt am ersten Tag in die Instanz laufen müssen, den Modus clearen, der gar nicht für sie gedacht ist, und sich hintenraus beschweren, dass alles zu leicht sei. 
Ist es denn so schwer zu kapieren, dass für die talentierten und ehrgeizigen Spieler nur der Hardmode gedacht ist ? Niemand spricht diesen Leuten ihren Content ab. Im Gegenzug lamentieren jedoch überall diverse Ehrgeizlinge in der Gegend rum, und erwarten dass die unteren Segmente auch gefälligst für ihre Ansprüche justiert sein sollten. 

Da lamentiert jemand rum, der nix besseres zu tun hatte, als 5 Tage hintereinander in den Raid zu laufen, dass es zu einfach wäre. 

Ein Spiel mit 10 Mio Kunden kann nicht für Leute konstruiert sein, die nach diesen o.g. Mustern spielen, bzw ihrer erste Onlinegameerfahrung bereits mit der Muttermilch inhaliert haben. 
Genau diesen Ansatz verfolgte Blizz in WoLK und die uralte Dame WoW konnte trotz des Alters die Spielerzahlen halten. In Cata ging man über zu weitaus komplexeren Raids, und das Ende vom Lied war, dass Spieler in Massen abhauen.


----------



## Snee (6. Dezember 2011)

Da hier einige angezweifelt haben, dass nen Clearrun in 4h zu schaffen ist, wenn man nicht bei Paragon spielt, anbei der Link von der TopGilde auf unserem Server (von der von euch vermutlich niemand bislang was gehört hat): 
http://www.wowprogre.../Eleven+Degrees
Um 18:50 Uhr lag der erste Boss, und um 20:59 Uhr der Endkampf. Sind knapp über 2 Stunden. Warum sollen also nun 4 Stunden für nen Clearrun so abenteuerlich sein? 

Und kleine Randnotiz: wer den ersten Boss für ne Lachnummer hält, der sollte sich mal Ultraxion anschauen... von der Bossmechanik her der größte Witz :-) DDs, Heiler und Tanks stehen sturr auf einer Stelle. Das einzige, was jeder machen muss, um die Bossmechanik zu überstehen: nen überdimensionierten Knopf drücken, wenn man nen Buff hat oder der Boss nen Cast durchbringen will. Tanks spotten hin und her. Und die PTR-DPS-Anforderung von 31k im 10ner mit drei Heilern ist wohl auch nie auf den Liveserver gekommen...mit nem 378er-Itemlevel durch die neuen Inis und Gerechtigkeitspunkte sollte meines Wissens nach jede Klasse in der Lage sein, nen Schaden von 25k dps raidbuffed inkl. Heldentum im Singletarget zu machen.


----------



## Fedaykin (6. Dezember 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> In Vanilla gab es zum Abschluß Naxxramas. Auch wenn viele der Instanz nicht so viel abgewinnen können, sie war toll. Sie war gut designed, sie war schwer und es gab 12 Bosse. Zu BC Zeiten gab es so gesehen mit dem schwarzen Tempel und Hyjal zwei Instanzen, wie sie unterschiedlicher nicht sein können mit insgesamt 14 Bossen. Hyjal, mit beeindruckender Landschaft war damals von fast jedem die Lieblingsinstanz. Und der Tempel, auch wenn der Grünstich ein wenig das Flair einer vergammelten Schwimmhalle vermittelte, war gut gelungen. Für die ganz harten gab es dann damals noch Sunwell mit zwar nur 6 Bossen, aber da war der Schwierigkeitsgrad das, worauf es ankam.


 
Na na na. Du kannst nicht Naxxramas Classic in einem Atemzug mit BT oder Hyjal nennen. Wenn dann bitte Sunwell. Beide Instanzen waren das Ende des Addons und für 90% der Spieler unerreichbar. Ich würde BT+Hyjal, wenn überhaupt, lediglich mit AQ 20+40 vergleichen.




WotanGOP schrieb:


> An diesen Zahlen sieht man schon, wie dünn der Raidcontent mit diesem Addon tatsächlich ist. Sicherlich kann man nun sagen, daß im Vergleich zu WotLK ein Raid-Tier fehlt. Dem halte ich aber entgegen, daß das Addon am Ende insgesamt nicht wesentlich kürzer gewesen sein wird, als WotLK, um das zu rechtfertigen. Man kann also durchaus behaupten, daß dieses Addon recht schwach ist und Blizzard nachläßt. Und die Zahlen beweisen das auch ganz gut. Und gerade deswegen hätte es die letzte Instanz dieses Addons irgendwo noch retten können, wenn Blizzard sich da richtig Mühe gegeben hätte.



Wenig Bosse im Vergleich zu früher? Eindeutig. Aber du kannst nicht wirklich das alte Naxx und den Sunwell als Maßstab nehmen. Denn diese Instanzen haben wirklich nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler gesehen. Dann kannst du nämlich für classic und auch BC ein paar Bosse aus deiner Rechnung herausnehmen.

Und wer sagt denn, dass DS das letzte ist was Blizzard zu bieten hat für Cata? Ich weiß sie haben gesagt, dass keine weitere Raidinstanz mehr kommt, aber sind wir mal ehrlich. Wer sagt denn, dass nicht noch etwas anderes kommt? Und wer weiß schon, wann MoP kommt? Fragen über Fragen. Im Endeffekt können wir uns über das Addon erst beschweren, wenn MoP draußen ist, und wir wirklich eindeutig wissen, was nach DS kam...oder auch nicht.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Also um das mal noch klar zu stellen: Ich spiele gern WoW und das schon seit langer Zeit und wo es immer Meckerei gab, konnte ich dennoch jederzeit etwas Positives sehen. Das war bis zum Nerf-Patch der Feuerlande auch in Cata der Fall. Aber von Patch 4.3 bin ich echt sehr enttäuscht, weil diese Instanz einfach nur einem insgesamt schwachen Addon, was sau viel Potential gehabt hätte, die Krone aufsetzt.



Hm, kann ich verstehen und auch nachvollziehen. Aber die "Krone aufsetzt"? Naja, finde ich nicht so. 4.3 ist nett, und macht Spass. Sicherlich hätte DS schwieriger entfallen können, natürlich. Aber hier haben wir wieder das Problem, dass Blizzard es nicht jeder Kundengruppe recht machen kann. Die einen finden es zu leicht, zu langweilig, andere wiederrum finden es gerade richtig und wieder andere finden es zu schwer. Diese Kommentare habe ich bisher bei jedem Patch lesen dürfen, ausnahmslos. Und im Endeffekt hat sich jeder damit arrangiert und Jahre später wohlwollend zurückgeblickt und gesagt: "Wow, was eine geile Zeit".




WotanGOP schrieb:


> Dafür muß man nun wirklich kein Oberpro oder sonstiger Pro sein. Verglichen mit anderen Endbossen ist Todesschwinge ganz klar mehrere Stufen leichter. Klar braucht man da schonmal ein paar Versuche, bis man alles genau raus hat. Aber für Ragnaros brauchten wir damals mehrere Abende, für Nefarian und Cho'gall ebenso.



Klar, kann man so sagen. Wir z.B. stehen gerade bei Ultraxion. Nicht weil wir zu blöd zum klicken sind, nein, wir haben ein Schadensproblem. Mit einem i-Level von durchschnittlich 379 haben wir in den letzten Versuchen den enrage-timer gerissen. Sind wir nach deiner Definition von Pro und Oberpor nun Kacklappen die zu blöd sind eine Reihenfolge an Tasten zu drücken? Hoffentlich nicht, oder?

Im Endeffekt läuft es doch wieder auf ein und dasselbe hinaus: Blizzard kann es nicht allen recht machen. FL vor dem Patch war knackig, viele haben sich beschwert. DS ist alles andere als knackig, wieder beschweren sich viele. Nie wird man es allen recht machen können.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Das hat doch aber nichts mit der Schwierigkeit der Bosse zu tun. Man muß bei diesen Bossen, verglichen mit anderen, kaum etwas beachten und auf wenig reagieren. Das Problem ist einfach, daß sich viele Spieler entweder nicht weiter oder sogar wieder zurückentwickeln. Alles ist so einfach oder wird schnell sehr einfach gemacht, wie Feuerlande ja zuletzt, und dann erscheinen neue Bosse natürlich vielleicht schwer, obwohl sie es nicht sind. Das ist aber lediglich das Resultat davon, daß viele noch nie wirklich gelernt haben, ihren Char richtig zu spielen, weil sie es eben nie lernen mußten. Und dann kommt man mit neuen Sachen eben einfach schlechter zurecht. Und WoW befindet sich da in einem Teufelskreis. Wenn etwas zu schwer ist, wird es durch Nerfs erleichtert. Dadurch werden die Spieler nicht richtig gefordert und entwickeln sich eben nicht weiter. Und beim nächsten Raid-Tier muß dann wieder generft werden, usw. Seit Release WotLK geht das so. Zu BC Zeiten war das noch etwas anders. Sicherlich gab es auch da Nerfs, aber nicht in diesem Ausmaß. Verglichen mit heutigen 5er Instanzen waren die damals extrem schwer, genau wie die Raids. Man muß da nichtmal unbedingt nach Sunwell kucken. Solche Brocken wie Vashj oder Kael'thas gab es seitdem nie wieder (bis auf vereinzelte Hardmodes, die aber sowieso nur die wenigsten zu sehen bekommen haben). Oder solche heroischen 5er Instanzen wie Terasse der Magister, HdZ1, Arkatraz, Schattenlabby oder meine Lieblingsinstanz: Zerschmetterte Hallen. Und es ist nunmal einfach eine Tatsache, daß man in etwas besser wird, je mehr man es übt und je mehr man dabei gefordert wird. Wenn aber alles, im Umkehrschluß, immer einfach ist oder irgendwann einfacher gemacht wird, dann passiert genau das eben nicht. Das ist wie mit den Telefonnummern. Insgesamt kannten die Menschen früher mehr Telefonnummern aus dem Kopf, als heute. Das liegt daran, daß man heute keine Nummern mehr irgendwo aufschreibt, dann abliest und eintippt. Hat man das oft genug gemacht, konnte man die Nummer automatisch auswendig. Heute werden alle Nummern eingespeichert und dabei höchstens einmal eingetippt. Oft genug bekommt man sie aber auch direkt per SMS und muß sie nur noch speichern. Und schon merkt man sich keine Telefonnummern mehr. Liegt das aber daran, daß die Telefonnummern heutzutage zu schwer sind zum merken, also zu lang in dem Fall? Nein, das liegt an der fehlenden Übung und am fehlenden Willen, das zu üben. So ist es auch bei WoW. Beim Leveln oder in 5er Instanzen lernt man seine Klasse nicht mehr richtig. In den Raids beherrscht man sie dann nicht und es kommt einem schwer vor. Aber irgendwann kommen Nerfs, so daß man wieder keinen Grund hat, dazuzulernen. Und mal ehrlich, wie viele Holy Palas hat man schon erlebt, die vor Ragnaros standen und keine Glyphe "Heiliger Zorn" gelernt hatten, weil sie sich einfach a) nicht mal ansatzweise von sich aus vorher richtig mit dem Boss befaßt haben, b) überhaupt nicht wissen, daß es diese Glyphe gibt und was sie kann und c) es nicht für denkbar halten, daß so eine Fähigkeit eventuell mal im Raid wichtig und nützlich sein könnte, weil sie einfach zu wenig Klassen- und Bossverständnis haben. wieviele DDs findet man über den Dungeonfinder, die im Schaden unter dem Tank stehen, auch auf Einzelziele? Wieviele Spieler hat man schon erlebt, die es nicht schaffen, etwas zu unterbrechen, aus einem Bodeneffekt herauszulaufen oder auf das richtige Ziel Schaden zu machen? Wie oft habe ich schon mehrere Mobs einer Gruppe markiert, weil genau diese zuerst down gehen sollten. Und wie oft sind DDs dann genau auf einen der unmarkierten gegangen? Das alles sind aber nicht die Ergebnisse von zu schweren Encountern. Das alles sind die Ergebnisse von zu leichten Bossen und zu vielen zu starken Nerfs! Und ich fürchte, diese Entwicklung wird so immer weiter gehen. Irgendwann stehen in den Instanzen nur noch Flickwerks, die zuhauen wie Mädchen und keinen Enragetimer haben...



WALL OF TEXT INCOOOMING! Meine Herren, arbeite mal mit Absätzen, das würde das Lesen durchaus erleichtern, glaub mir.

Ich finde du machst es dir ein wenig zu einfach und pauschalisiert. Ferner ist es eine Gradwanderung zwischen "Ist der Boss vielleicht zu schwer" und "Ist der Boss vielleicht zu leicht". 
Dein Vergleich mit den Telefonnummern hinkt. Telefonnummern schreibt sich kein Mensch mehr auf, weil es zu umständlich ist, und es wesentlich bessere Wege gibt, Nummern zu notieren. Verwerflich? Mitnichten. Ich finde du machst es dir in deiner Textwand zu einfach und differenzierst nicht mehr zwischen Komfortfunktionen am Charakter und im Spiel und zwischen zu Tode gepatchten Bossen.


----------



## Fedaykin (6. Dezember 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Da hier einige angezweifelt haben, dass nen Clearrun in 4h zu schaffen ist, wenn man nicht bei Paragon spielt, anbei der Link von der TopGilde auf unserem Server (von der von euch vermutlich niemand bislang was gehört hat):
> http://www.wowprogre.../Eleven+Degrees
> Um 18:50 Uhr lag der erste Boss, und um 20:59 Uhr der Endkampf. Sind knapp über 2 Stunden. Warum sollen also nun 4 Stunden für nen Clearrun so abenteuerlich sein?
> 
> Und kleine Randnotiz: wer den ersten Boss für ne Lachnummer hält, der sollte sich mal Ultraxion anschauen... von der Bossmechanik her der größte Witz :-) DDs, Heiler und Tanks stehen sturr auf einer Stelle. Das einzige, was jeder machen muss, um die Bossmechanik zu überstehen: nen überdimensionierten Knopf drücken, wenn man nen Buff hat oder der Boss nen Cast durchbringen will. Tanks spotten hin und her. Und die PTR-DPS-Anforderung von 31k im 10ner mit drei Heilern ist wohl auch nie auf den Liveserver gekommen...mit nem 378er-Itemlevel durch die neuen Inis und Gerechtigkeitspunkte sollte meines Wissens nach jede Klasse in der Lage sein, nen Schaden von 25k dps raidbuffed inkl. Heldentum im Singletarget zu machen.



Bist du Mitglied dieser Gilde? Interessant, dass man Spieler, welche komplett in 391er Equip (inklusive mehrere legendärer Stäbe) durch die Gegen huschen als Maßstab nimmt. Aber deines Wissens nach ist das ja alles kein Thema .


----------



## Nema-ZdC (6. Dezember 2011)

Also mal vom Standpunkt einer Casual Gilde das ganze zu zeigen. Ich habe vor äh 3-4 Monaten mit RL-Freunden und alten WoW Bekannten eine 10er Gilde gegründet. Pärchen, 2 Babys die mal ins Bett gebracht werden und schreien oder nicht schlafen. Allgemein eher viel am TS3 reden als alles andere. Stand Firelands: 1/7 Hero. Also wirklich sehr Casual alles. Kein legendärer Stab (wir sind in P3). 

Nach etwa 2h Drachenseele (wir waren noch mal Firelands weil uns ja der legendäre Stab noch fehlt) haben wir:

1ten Boss First Try
2ten Boss First Try
3ten Boss im äh 6-7ten Try (wir haben erst mit 2 Heilern versucht, mit 3 Heilern lag er dann im ersten Versuch)

Und ja, ich empfinde das für unser Gear Level / Konzentration / Wissen echt sehr fix.

Und ja, ab dem 4ten (Heute noch mal Raiden) soll es ja schwerer werden. Allerdings fanden wir Firelands eben schwerer. Ja der erste in Firelands (Shannox) lag auch am ersten Abend. Aber da haben wir einige Versuche für gebraucht. 

Also vom Gefühl her ist das schon alles deutlich einfacher. Wobei man nicht vergessen darf, wir hatten 7 Leute oder so die das alles im LfR schon gemacht hatten. Das hilft einfach extrem wenn man schon eine Idee vom Kampf hat. Spart in jedem Fall ein paar Wipes.


----------



## TheGui (6. Dezember 2011)

ich liebe den patch, ALL HAIL TO THE TENTACLE


----------



## Akima (6. Dezember 2011)

Der Patch ist auf seine Art und Weise sehr interessant.
Aber nicht nur das der Druide mal wieder genervt wurde, nein, dass auch die gesamten neuen Bosse noch nicht mal einen großen Anspruch, zumindest finde ich das, dar stellen. Wie soll man sich denn auf eine Sache einschießen, wenn dauernd etwas umgestellt wird. 
Anstatt mal an den Dingen zu Arbeiten, die wirklich von Belangen wären:

- Was kann ich noch mit den alten Tickets vom Dunkelmondjahrmarkt anstellen, ohne sie in den Müll zu werfen.
- Daylis - Ganz wichtiger Punkt - Warum ein Limit von 25?? Es gibt so viele Daylis also müsste auch das Maximum endlich mal angehoben werden. 30-35 wären da schon mal toll
- Quests - Allgemein - Im Questlog können viel zu wenige geführt werden. Mehr Platz für Quests muss her.
- Das Fortbewegen auf einem Mount - Warum kann ein Char sich nicht dem Mount anpassen - Pferd - Zügel halten, Kamel - sich an irgendwas festhalten etc. 

Kleinigkeiten, machen doch oft so viel aus.

Was ist am Patch überhaupt nicht ok;

- die hohen Kosten für das Leerenlager - Hallo 25g Pro Gegenstand?! Einfach mal einen Festpreis einführen, für 9 Komplette gegenstände? neee, das wäre ja zu viel des Guten.

Die Transmogrifikation ist ne ganz nette Sache, obwohl ich von vielen Spielern schon gehört habe, dass sie mist ist, da man das eigentliche Equip  eines Spielcharakters nicht erkennen kann. Erst bei Betrachten wird dies genau erkennbar.
Hier teilen sich einfach die Meinungen. Ich finde es für meinen Teil sehr nett und auch angenehm mal das meinem Charakter anzulegen, was meiner Meinung nach interessant und gut aussieht.


----------



## Akima (6. Dezember 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Jeder hat seine Meinung und so lange diese keinen Beleidigt oder anstößig ist, kann man diese auch frei äußern. [/font]


----------



## Bandit 1 (6. Dezember 2011)

Sooo, nach fast einer Woche mein Fazit:

Jetzt dürfen alle "Pros" und solche die sich dafür halten wirklich jammern.

Die 3 neuen 5er sind gelinde gesagt ein Witz. Selbst mein 5. Twink mit GS 353 darf da rein und kriegt fette Epix.
Das witzigste daran, er machte auch noch den meisten Schaden in der Gruppe.

Das ist auch ein Thema. Was bitte ist das für eine Zusammenstellung. Gehe ich mit meinem 380er rein kommen
nur die Kanonen zusammen und der schlechteste fährt dann um die 30 K... 
Gehe ich mit dem Noobtwink, bin ich in einer absoluten Noobtruppe unterwegs und es kommt sogar zu Whipes.
Na egal, mehr als einen zweiten Versuch braucht man trotzdem nicht.
Dumm nur das nun so langsam die Spieler - dadurch das es so fix geht - einfach die Innie anwählen, bis zum
Boss bleiben der das gewünschte Item haben sollte und dann leaven. Toll 

Dann am Sonntag Just 4 Fun mal im Raidfinder angemeldet. Und siehe da, nach 8 Minuten ging es los.
Und wie. ^^

Durch den - sehr übersichtlich Trash gezergt und da steht der Boss. Nicht lange. Nach einer Runde gezerge. Keiner
hat nur einen Ton über Taktik verloren - lag er.
Boss 2 war in etwa das gleiche. Boss 3 hat uns einmal gewhipet und Boss 4 da standen am Ende noch 10 Mann.
Aber der Boss war tot und ich hatte den Erfolg.
Mal im Ernst. DAS ist sogar mir zu einfach und ich mag mich gerne entspannen. Aber das hier war ein Witz.

Das schlimmste daran. Wartet mal ab, was das für Blüten treiben wird. Wenn nächste Woche die ersten meinen
ihre Twinks könnten da ja auch was brauchen. Dann geht das geflame los. 100 pro.

Die Hauptproblematik wird nur sein, was macht man in ca. 4 Wochen wenn man alles 100x gesehen hat ?


----------



## Derulu (6. Dezember 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Die Hauptproblematik wird nur sein, was macht man in ca. 4 Wochen wenn man alles 100x gesehen hat ?



Mein Tipp : das Ding nicht mit dem Raidfinder sondern auf HC machen.... 
Denn der RF ist (und das wurde auch mehrmals so kommuniziert) wirklich nur für die Gruppe von Spielern gedacht, die sehr sehr wenig bis gar nicht raiden bisher, keine Stammgruppe (und da geht es gar nicht um die Unterscheidung zwischen Twink und Main, sondern überhaupt^^) haben UND auch zu wenig Zeit für "richtigen" Raidbetrieb....


----------



## Uratak (6. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Mein Tipp : das Ding nicht mit dem Raidfinder sondern auf HC machen....
> Denn der RF ist (und das wurde auch mehrmals so kommuniziert) wirklich nur für die Gruppe von Spielern gedacht, die sehr sehr wenig bis gar nicht raiden bisher, keine Stammgruppe (und da geht es gar nicht um die Unterscheidung zwischen Twink und Main, sondern überhaupt^^) haben UND auch zu wenig Zeit für "richtigen" Raidbetrieb....




Grundsätzlich ist Content erstmal Content. Hardmode hin oder her. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad mag die Herausforderung stellen und auch definieren wer wie "skilled" ist ABER es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass rein "geschichtlich" die Story beendet ist - egal in welchem Modus. Von daher ist der Patch eine schwache Leistung. Die andere Frage wäre jetzt, was würdest Du einem Spieler antworten, der nächste ID alles Clear hat? Wenn der nun sagt "Scheiß Patch! Viel zu einfach!". Der hat dann plötzlich Recht ... ? Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Antwort gespannt.


----------



## Blackout1091 (6. Dezember 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist Content erstmal Content. Hardmode hin oder her. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad mag die Herausforderung stellen und auch definieren wer wie "skilled" ist ABER es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass rein "geschichtlich" die Story beendet ist - egal in welchem Modus. Von daher ist der Patch eine schwache Leistung. Die andere Frage wäre jetzt, was würdest Du einem Spieler antworten, der nächste ID alles Clear hat? Wenn der nun sagt "Scheiß Patch! Viel zu einfach!". Der hat dann plötzlich Recht ... ? Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Antwort gespannt.



Dann spiel den Content doch direkt auf HC wenns dir zu einfach ist.


----------



## Omidas (6. Dezember 2011)

Das geht eben nicht. Blizzard zwingt ja einen erst den Normalmodus zu machen bevor man
den Hardmode spielen kann. Wurde schon oft vorgeschlagen, das Blizzard das ändern sollte.
Aber hey die hören ja auf sowas nicht.

Nur müsste man dann das Itemlevel so anpassen, das die Leute die direkt HM gehen wollen
nicht in versuchung geraten Gear aus dem Normalmode zu holen um sich zu verbessern.
Also das Itemlevel der Drops etwa so ausehen:
T12NHC = T13LFR < T12HC = T13NHC < T13 HC


----------



## Derulu (6. Dezember 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> ....



Blizzard hat bereits 3 (in Worten DREI), Schwierigkeitsgrade eingeführt, wo es früher, zu Classic nur genau einen gab..."geschichtlichen" Content gibt es nur einen, allerdings, je nach "Können" in 3 verschiedenen Geschmacks-...äh Schwierigkeitsrichtungen....HC richtet sich an gute, eingespielte Spieler (anfangs sogar an extrem gut eingespielte), normal an mittelmäßige Spieler mit Stammgruppen und der RF an nicht eingespielte, ohne Raidgruppen


----------



## Omidas (6. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> [...]normal an mittelmäßige Spieler mit Stammgruppen[...]



Und damit erklärst du dir grade selber das Problem was einige mit dem Patch haben.
War bis September in einer kleinen Casual Gilde aushelfen als mir Hardmodes keinen Spaß mehr brachten.
Bin von einer Gilde mit 5/13 HM zu einer Gilde mit 5/12NHC gewechselt.
Diese Gilde kann man wohl eine normale Stammgruppe mit mittelmäßigen (paar guten) Spielern bezeichnen.
Mit dieser Gilde habe ich 7/7 eine Woche vorm riesen Nerf erst geschafft. Das war genau das perfekte Tempo.
Nach 3 Monaten Normalmode clear ist eine Gute Zeit für solche Gilden. Nicht zu leicht, aber immer noch so das
man ein stück weiter kommt. Nach dem Nerf habe ich aufgehört. Generfte HM sind für mich noch uninteresannter
als gut getunete.
Die haben noch Shannox HM geschafft und jetzt glaube ich die 3 Wochen vorm Patch noch 2-3 weitere. Also
wirklich nicht viel Zeit sich mit vielen HM Items über zu equipen. 1-2 vielleicht pro Spieler.
Diese Gilde hat jetzt 7/8 in der ersten Woche. Eine total normale Mittelstandsgilde mit ein paar guten Spielern
pre Patch 8/12 im T11, pre Nerf 7/7 im T12 und jetzt 7/8 in einer Woche.

Für wen ist also nochmal der Normalmode?Ja natürlich die Spieler haben sich über die Zeit verbessert, aber das
ist trotzdem etwas zuviel des guten.


----------



## 64K (6. Dezember 2011)

Viele meckern, dass die Drachenseele alter Inhalte (Location) wiederverwendet.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, gefällt mir dies aber ziemlich. Ich find es schon schön, mal einen alten Ort zu besuchen
und eine gewisse Änderung zu sehen... Man erinnert sich, dass das hier (zu LK Zeiten) mal anders ausgesehen hat.

Wirklich schlecht finde ich das nicht, im Gegenteil, mir gefällt es sogar.



Mir war Patch 4.3 nur zu groß. Anstelle eines gewaltigen Patches währen mit viele Minipatche lieber gewesen.
4.4 Transmug (wie heißt das nochmal?) + Leerenlager
4.5 die neuen 5er Instanzen
4.6 Drachenseele
4.7 LFR

Wenn man das im 2-4 Wochen abstand veröffentlich, kann man die Leute doch länger bei der Stange halten.
Selbst wer sich nur für die Raids interessiert hätte so was davon, da jeder sieht dass Blizz was tut.

So, gibts einfach nur ein Riesenpatch und man hat ständig das Gefühl irgendwas verpasst zu haben.
Soll ich lieber Raiden oder meine Twinks durch die 5er Instanz bringen? Oder Stylegear farmen?
Ich weoß genau, in 2 Monaten hab ich alles halb gemacht und auf nichts mehr richtig Lust ;-)


----------



## Korgor (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte da ja ne Frage:

Raidfinder: Die Belagerung des Wyrmruhtempels (momentan aktiv)

Habe ich das nun richtig verstanden,
dass man, so oft man will, sich anmelden kann?
Allerdings nur 1x beim Boss rollen kann, egal wie oft man drinne war?

Net, dass ich noch nen Bann bekomme.   

MfG


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. Dezember 2011)

@ Korgor: Jaein, soweit ist es fast richtig... Du kannst Dich so oft anmelden und reingehen, wie Du willst, aber nur ein mal pro Woche, pro Boss würfeln.

Jetzt aber mal back to topic: 
Mir gefällt der Patch bis jetzt ganz gut. Die neuen Inis sind hübsch gestalltet und mit den "richtig/falschen" Gruppen können diese auch in einer Wipeorgie ausarten. Die Story die man dort übermittelt bekommt ist auch sehr nett gemacht. Der Raidfinder ist eine sehr lustige Sache. Halt nichts für dünnbeseitete oder Leute mit mit cholerischen Ambitionen. 
Das Mogging find ich auch eine lustige Sache. Alles in Allem wird mich dieser Patch noch lange und gut unterhalten.


so long



Ford


----------



## Korgor (6. Dezember 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> @ Korgor: Jaein, soweit ist es fast richtig... Du kannst Dich so oft anmelden und reingehen, wie Du willst, aber nur ein mal pro Woche, pro Boss würfeln.
> 
> Jetzt aber mal back to topic:
> Mir gefällt der Patch bis jetzt ganz gut. Die neuen Inis sind hübsch gestalltet und mit den "richtig/falschen" Gruppen können diese auch in einer Wipeorgie ausarten. Die Story die man dort übermittelt bekommt ist auch sehr nett gemacht. Der Raidfinder ist eine sehr lustige Sache. Halt nichts für dünnbeseitete oder Leute mit mit cholerischen Ambitionen.
> ...


Kay passt, dann kann ich ja weiter draufhauen.
Bin zum 3ten Boss gejoined und nach dem 4ten hat die Grpp sich aufgelöst.
Obwohl jeder Boss First Try war ... (ich finds ja geil, dass man netmal Ahnung von der Taktik braucht...)



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Der 4. Boss ist auch der Letzte. Für die restlichen 4 muß man sich separat anmelden. Ist aber noch nicht verfügbar.


Kay


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Dezember 2011)

Der 4. Boss ist auch der Letzte. Für die restlichen 4 muß man sich separat anmelden. Ist aber noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Loony555 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt macht Spaß, und die Dailies dort sind sehr kurzweilig und schnell gemacht, im Gegensatz zu dem enorm langen Gegrinde der Feuerland Dailies. Die neuen Instanzen sind sehr gut gelungen, und für mich als Teil der arbeitenden Bevölkerung genau richtig in Schwierigkeitsgrad und Länge. Stress hab ich auf Arbeit genug, beim Zocken abends meine ein bis zwei Stündchen will ich abschalten, entspannen und geniessen.
Dasselbe gilt für den Raidfinder, für mich die beste Erfindung seit es Wow gibt. Da ich aus beruflichen, zeitlichen und familiären Gründen seit Ulduar nicht mehr regelmäßig Raiden kann, und Random Raids auf unserem Mini-Server selten stattfinden und dann viele Stunden und dutzende Wipes lang dauern, finde ich den Raidfinder fantastisch. Schwierigkeit ist genau richtig (Vergleichbar mit BF), die Belohnungen sind toll und man kriegt auch ohne Stammraid und stundenlanges Spielersuchen die neuen Raid von innen zu sehen. Ziel erfüllt.
Ein wenig gemoggt habe ich auch, ebenfalls ein schönes Feature.
Also kurz, bin sehr zufrieden. Bereue meinen Jahrespass nicht, das war mir aber schon vorher klar.


----------



## Valdrasiala (7. Dezember 2011)

Alles in allem kann ich sagen, dass ich den Patch bisher sehr gut finde. Besonders der Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt hat es mir angetan, macht Spaß, obwohl ich dort gern 1-2 mehr Dailies hätte.


Eine Sache, die ich aber negativ finde, ist die zunehmende Anonymisierung durch den Raidfinder. Man kann noch etwas mehr die Sau rauslassen und die soziale Seite vernachlässigen, wozu auch anstrengen, wenn man 99% der Spieler nie im Leben wiedersieht. Habe hier schon wirklich schlimme Spieler kennengelernt...


----------



## Technocrat (7. Dezember 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Eine Sache, die ich aber negativ finde, ist die zunehmende Anonymisierung durch den Raidfinder. Man kann noch etwas mehr die Sau rauslassen und die soziale Seite vernachlässigen, wozu auch anstrengen, wenn man 99% der Spieler nie im Leben wiedersieht. Habe hier schon wirklich schlimme Spieler kennengelernt...



Dem pflichte ich bei, muß aber sagen, das Dich ja niemand zwingt, den RF (oder DF!) zu verwenden.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. Dezember 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Dem pflichte ich bei, muß aber sagen, das Dich ja niemand zwingt, den RF (oder DF!) zu verwenden.



Das stimmt wohl...wobei sich meine schlechten Erfahrungen stark in Grenzen halten. Hin und wieder hat man mal Trottel in der Gruppe, aber ich rege mich dann lieber fünf Minuten auf, als mehrere Stunden nach nem Tank zu suchen, wie es früher oft der Fall war.


----------



## Valdrasiala (7. Dezember 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Dem pflichte ich bei, muß aber sagen, das Dich ja niemand zwingt, den RF (oder DF!) zu verwenden.



Ich sage ja gar nicht, dass der DF/RF an sich schlecht ist, ich rede nur über die soziale Komponente. Ganz im Gegenteil, 5 Minuten im DF zu sein ist auch mir lieber als wie in Classic/BC stundenlang die Leute aus der Freundesliste (im Allgemeinchannel) zu nerfen. Und mit dem Raidfinder gelingt es nun auch dem nichtraider, die Inhalte der Raids vorgeführt zu bekommen, und das ist super.


----------



## WotanGOP (7. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...guter Text...


Du hast natürlich mit allem recht, was du da schreibst, keine Frage. Die Frage ist eine andere, nämlich ob es Sinn macht, alles an denen auszurichten, die eine Pfütze erst sehen, wenn sie tot drin liegen. Wenn ich an einem Skat-Turnier teilnehme, kann ich auch nicht verlangen, daß man auf einem Zettel alles mitschreiben darf, weil ich mir die Stiche schlechter merken kann, als die Herren, die schon 40 Jahre länger Skat spielen als ich. Beim Dart kann man genauso wenig erwarten, daß aus Rücksicht auf das eigene mangelnde Talent alle einen Meter näher an die Scheibe dürfen, wie beim Lotto, wenn man versucht, die Anzahl der möglichen Zahlen von 49 auf 12 zu reduzieren, damit man selbst auch mal gewinnt, wenn auch dann nicht mehr viel, weil man mehr Pech hat, als andere. Aber bei WoW macht man genau das. Man richtet das Spiel in sehr erheblichem Maß an den Schwächsten aus und verhindert somit, daß diese durch Training besser werden. Wenn ich beim Skat nicht mitschreibe, sondern mir versuche die Stiche zu merken, werde ich besser. Wenn ich beim Dart übe und immer wieder übe, werde ich besser. Nur beim Lotto kann man nichts üben, um besser zu werden. Aber bei WoW gibt es ja trotz allem immer noch Sonnen- und Schattenaccounts. Und leider wird bei WoW immer weniger die Leistung belohnt, dafür aber die Unfähigkeit gefördert. Und wie gesagt, beim Fußball wird sich mein Gegenspieler sicher nicht die Schnürsenkel zusammenbinden, weil ich keine Lust habe, mich groß anzustrengen...





Katzmandu schrieb:


> Hallo WotanGOP,
> 
> es mag ja sein, dass du und deine Raidkollegen schon durch Drachenseele durch seid, eventuell mit Feuerlande-Hero-Ausrüstung und dem einen oder anderen epischen Stab. Nun, meine Gilden haben weder das eine noch das andere. Die meisten meiner Mitstreiter sind gerade so 378 ausgerüstet, teils auch erst duch die neuen Inis, wegen mangelden Drop-Glück.


Guten Morgen. 
Ich möchte dich darauf hinweisen, daß ich ja nicht zwei Raids mit unterschiedlichem Equip vergleiche, sondern die Bosse in den Feuerlanden mit den Bossen anderer Instanzen, die einfach leichter sind, als ihre Vorgänger. Mal davon abgesehen, daß das Equip überhaupt nichts mit Movement zu tun hat. Sicherlich dauert der Kampf länger, wenn die DDs weniger Schaden machen. Aber wenn man beim dritten Boss auf den falschen Blob geht, oder zu spät oder vielleicht gar nicht, dann kann das auch besseres Equip nicht retten. Und wenn man beim vierten Boss von den Eisstacheln getötet wird, die mit einem Affenzahn aus der Mitte nach außen schießen, dann hilft einem auch da das beste Equip nicht weiter. 



Katzmandu schrieb:


> Und auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich jetzt als absolute Null zu outen: mit der einen Gruppe haben wir noch nicht mal Ragi down. Sind wir jetzt Noobs, Nichtskönner und allesamt unfähig unsere Chars zu spielen?


Das eine muß nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem anderen zu tun haben. Ansonsten gibt es da eine Menge Fragen, die zu klären wären. Ich kann ja durchaus aus mehreren Gründen einen Boss nicht gelegt haben. 



Katzmandu schrieb:


> Vielleicht in den Augen anderer... Aber eines weiss ich mit Sicherheit: Ich habe jedes Mal unheimlich viel Spass beim raiden, die Stimmung ist super und keiner neidet dem anderen was.


Genau das ist das Wichtigste in diesem Spiel! Darauf, und nur darauf, kommt es wirklich an. Und in dem Moment ist es doch scheißegal, welche Bosse ihr legt und welche nicht. 



Katzmandu schrieb:


> Aber um zu Drachenseele zurück zu kommen: Ja, wir wissen durchaus, wie die einzelnen Taktiken gehen, aber es ist und bleibt schwer für uns. Und da sind wir mit Sicherheit nicht alleine. Nur trauen sich viele Spieler nicht, das zuzugeben, eben weil man dann als unfähig abgestempelt wird.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall werden wir noch lange Zeit in Drachenseele zubringen und uns Boss für Boss erarbeiten. Und dabei eine Menge Spass haben!


Unabhängig davon, wie dem einzelnen die Bosse erscheinen, sind sie dennoch erheblich leichter, als ihre Vorgänger. Mich würde jetzt auf jeden Fall mal brennend interessieren, was genau du an diesen Bossen für schwer hältst, bzw. wo genau ihr Probleme habt. Ein gutes Beispiel sind eben die Blobs beim dritten Boss. "Der Boss ist zu schwer, weil wir nie einen Blob down bekommen" ist eine Sache. Die Gründe sind wahrscheinlich eine andere. Pennen die DDs nämlich und greifen den Blob viel zu spät an, liegt der Grund ganz klar auf der Hand. Und der liegt eben nicht an der Schwierigkeit des Bosses, sondern an den Spielern. Gleiches gilt für all jene, die beim vierten Boss an den Eissplittern sterben. Natürlich ist der Boss dann schwer, wenn man nach dieser Phase nur noch 4 Leute hat. Aber zu verhindern, daß es soweit kommt, ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht schwierig. Wenn du verstehst, wie ich das meine... 





Foxx82 schrieb:


> Was ich mich beim lesen dieses Fred´s schon die ganze Zeit Frage ist:
> 
> Gemessen an WAS ist der Content des aktuellen Patches ZU leicht!?
> 
> ...


Im Vergleich mit eigentlich allen anderen Instanzen, seit es Hardmodes gibt. Egal, ob man da nun Ulduar, PdK, ICC, PSA, BDZ oder die Feuerlande heranzieht, die Bosse in der Drachenseele sind auf normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad einfach leichter. Sie haben weniger gefährliche Fähigkeiten, erfordern weniger komplexe Taktiken und es ist einfacher, den gefährlichen Fähigkeiten entgegenzuwirken. Nehmen wir einfach mal die Endbosse, also Yoggi, Anub'arak, Arthas, Nefarian, Cho'gall, Ragnaros und Todesschwinge. Womit mußte man da jeweils umgehen? Und da ist Todesschwinge einfach deutlich einfacher. Dagegen waren vor allem Yoggi und Arthas richtig schwere Brocken, gefolgt von Ragnaros, Nefarian und Cho'gall, die auch schwer waren. Lediglich Anub'arak war vielleicht ungefähr auf Todesschwinge-Niveau.





-Scytale- schrieb:


> Na na na. Du kannst nicht Naxxramas Classic in einem Atemzug mit BT oder Hyjal nennen. Wenn dann bitte Sunwell. Beide Instanzen waren das Ende des Addons und für 90% der Spieler unerreichbar. Ich würde BT+Hyjal, wenn überhaupt, lediglich mit AQ 20+40 vergleichen.


Wenn es danach geht, kann man Classic sowieso nicht mit irgendetwas anderem Vergleichen. Daß Naxxramas so wenige gesehen haben, hatte unter anderem auch ganz bestimmte Gründe, wie das zu frühe Release von BC, die Tatsache, daß es viel weniger 40er Raids gab, als später dann 25er und auch, daß es da noch viel weniger Spieler gab, als gegen Ende BC. Ich würde eher sagen, man kann Naxxramas nicht mit Sunwell in einen Topf werfen, mit BT und Hyjal aber schon. Aber das ist Ansichtssache.



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wenig Bosse im Vergleich zu früher? Eindeutig. Aber du kannst nicht wirklich das alte Naxx und den Sunwell als Maßstab nehmen. Denn diese Instanzen haben wirklich nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler gesehen. Dann kannst du nämlich für classic und auch BC ein paar Bosse aus deiner Rechnung herausnehmen.


Ich habe überhaupt nirgendwo einen Maßstab genommen. Ich habe einfach nur Bosse gezählt. Und da gehört Kil'jaeden genauso dazu, wie Morchok, auch wenn sie sich im Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht sehr ähnlich sind.



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und wer sagt denn, dass DS das letzte ist was Blizzard zu bieten hat für Cata? Ich weiß sie haben gesagt, dass keine weitere Raidinstanz mehr kommt, aber sind wir mal ehrlich. Wer sagt denn, dass nicht noch etwas anderes kommt? Und wer weiß schon, wann MoP kommt? Fragen über Fragen. Im Endeffekt können wir uns über das Addon erst beschweren, wenn MoP draußen ist, und wir wirklich eindeutig wissen, was nach DS kam...oder auch nicht.


Was soll denn noch kommen, außer einem kleinen Miniraid, wie Rubinsanktum? Todesschwinge ist der Endboss des Addons, wie es Arthas für WotLK, Kil'jaeden für BC und Kel'thuzad für Classic war. Bis auf Classic war stets von vornherein klar, wer der Endboss sein wird. Bei Classic wäre ja eigentlich alles möglich gewesen. Und selbst, wenn noch eine kleine Instanz mit 1 oder 2 Bossen käme, würde sie nichts mehr rausreißen, weil Todesschwinge einfach nunmal der Endboss ist.



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Hm, kann ich verstehen und auch nachvollziehen. Aber die "Krone aufsetzt"? Naja, finde ich nicht so. 4.3 ist nett, und macht Spass. Sicherlich hätte DS schwieriger entfallen können, natürlich. Aber hier haben wir wieder das Problem, dass Blizzard es nicht jeder Kundengruppe recht machen kann. Die einen finden es zu leicht, zu langweilig, andere wiederrum finden es gerade richtig und wieder andere finden es zu schwer. Diese Kommentare habe ich bisher bei jedem Patch lesen dürfen, ausnahmslos. Und im Endeffekt hat sich jeder damit arrangiert und Jahre später wohlwollend zurückgeblickt und gesagt: "Wow, was eine geile Zeit".


Nun, ich hab alles immer so genommen, wie es kam und hatte auch nie ein Problem. Aber je länger dieses Addon dauert, desto offensichtlicher werden seine Schwächen. Und dieser Raid ist in der Tat der erste, wo ich sagen muß, er ist deutlich zu leicht. Feuerlande fand ich, vor dem Nerf, richtig gut, weil es eben mal nicht einfach war. Das hatte schon ein wenig BC-Flair.
Klar kann es Blizzard nicht allen recht machen. Aber wo ist denn der Sinn, es so einfach zu machen, daß sich keiner mehr anstrengen muß? Um so schneller haben alle alles gesehen und schreien nach neuem Content oder hören auf, weil es langweilig ist. Es kann nicht im Sinn von Blizzard sein, soetwas heraufzubeschwören. 



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Klar, kann man so sagen. Wir z.B. stehen gerade bei Ultraxion. Nicht weil wir zu blöd zum klicken sind, nein, wir haben ein Schadensproblem. Mit einem i-Level von durchschnittlich 379 haben wir in den letzten Versuchen den enrage-timer gerissen. Sind wir nach deiner Definition von Pro und Oberpor nun Kacklappen die zu blöd sind eine Reihenfolge an Tasten zu drücken? Hoffentlich nicht, oder?


Was soll ich auf diese Frage antworten? Zumal ich überhaupt nichts definiert habe.



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt läuft es doch wieder auf ein und dasselbe hinaus: Blizzard kann es nicht allen recht machen. FL vor dem Patch war knackig, viele haben sich beschwert. DS ist alles andere als knackig, wieder beschweren sich viele. Nie wird man es allen recht machen können.


Immer die selben Sprüche... Blizzard hat sich mit diesem Addon einen richtigen Bock geschossen. Wenn nicht gerade frischer Content da ist, steht der Mehrzahl der Spieler die Langeweile ins Gesicht geschrieben. Und dann machen sie eine derartig leichte neue Raidinstanz, damit alle schnell durch sind und schneller wieder gelangweilt? Du mußt doch zugeben, daß das wenig Sinn macht, oder? Das hat mit "allen rechtmachen" überhaupt gar nichts zu tun. Und das Problem ist in der Folge eben der Teufelskreis. Je leichter Blizzard den Content macht, desto weniger können die meisten Leute ihre Klasse spielen und desto weniger schwer darf dann in der Folge die nächste Raidinstanz sein, weil sie sich sonst wieder beschweren, daß es zu schwer ist. Würde Blizzard einmal eine Raidinstanz so lassen, wie z.B. Feuerlande anfangs war, würden sich die Spieler mal weiterentwickeln und dann feststellen, daß das alles gar nicht so schwer ist. Solange das aber nicht passiert, wird es immer wieder Spieler geben, die in unübersehbaren Voidzones stehen und sterben, weil sie nicht wissen, daß ein Loch im Boden gefährlich ist, Feuer brennt oder herunterfallende Steine Aua machen...



-Scytale- schrieb:


> WALL OF TEXT INCOOOMING! Meine Herren, arbeite mal mit Absätzen, das würde das Lesen durchaus erleichtern, glaub mir.
> 
> Ich finde du machst es dir ein wenig zu einfach und pauschalisiert. Ferner ist es eine Gradwanderung zwischen "Ist der Boss vielleicht zu schwer" und "Ist der Boss vielleicht zu leicht".
> Dein Vergleich mit den Telefonnummern hinkt. Telefonnummern schreibt sich kein Mensch mehr auf, weil es zu umständlich ist, und es wesentlich bessere Wege gibt, Nummern zu notieren. Verwerflich? Mitnichten. Ich finde du machst es dir in deiner Textwand zu einfach und differenzierst nicht mehr zwischen Komfortfunktionen am Charakter und im Spiel und zwischen zu Tode gepatchten Bossen.


Dir ist schon bewußt, daß Absätze dazu dienen, Sinnabschnitte voneinander abzugrenzen? 

Wo mache ich es mir denn einfach? Ich finde, all jene machen es sich zu einfach, die einfach nur sagen "Blizzard kann es eben nicht jedem rechtmachen" und damit hat es sich für sie erledigt. Ich habe mir schon sehr genaue Gedanken darüber gemacht, was ich da geschrieben habe. Und ich finde nicht, daß ich es mir da zu einfach gemacht habe. Ich finde eher, ich habe das ganz gut getroffen. Und auch das Beispiel mit den Telefonnummern paßt perfekt. Es ging dabei ja lediglich um das Trainieren und Erlernen von Fähigkeiten und um nichts anderes.



Insgesamt muß man sich vielleicht auch noch folgendes bewußt machen. Damit diejenigen, die die Herausforderung in schwerem Content suchen, so wie ich, zufrieden sind, muß der heroische Schwierigkeitsgrad mindestens das Feuerlande-Niveau vor dem Nerf haben. Da waren die Hardmodes echt anspruchsvoll. Wenn Blizzard das macht, ist die Spanne zwischen normalem und heroischem Modus aber extrem groß und wird dafür sorgen, daß viele die Wahl haben zwischen langweiligem Abfarmen oder endlosem Wipen. Entweder wird dann generft, damit eine breitere Masse Hardmodes schafft, wie in FL, oder viele machen eine Spielpause oder hören sogar ganz auf. Dann aber werden die anderen, die es gern schwer haben, wieder unzufrieden sein, wie schon in FL, daß es zu leicht ist. Das gleiche wäre der Fall, wenn der heroische Modus von vornherein so leicht ist, wie in FL nach dem Nerf. Wie es also auch kommen wird, diese Gruppe von Spielern wird am Ende in die Röhre schauen.
Und das wird weiter dazu führen, daß Raids zerbrechen und Server aussterben, zusätzlich zum ansonsten langweiligen Addon. Wir haben z.B. Ragnaros HM nie richtig angehen können, weil wir einfach kein brauchbares Setup mehr aufstellen konnten. Für gute Spieler, die aufgehört haben, gab es auf unserem alten Server einfach keinen adäquaten Ersatz mehr.
Wir haben dann fast geschlossen den Server gewechselt, weil wir weiter 25er Hardmodes machen wollen. Für Ambossar bedeutet das jedoch einen weiteren Aderlass an guten Spielern und somit ein weiteres Sterben dieses Servers. Und genau das wird sich fortsetzen, wenn ein Content zu wenig her gibt, wozu eben auch zu leichte Raids gehören. Daß jeder relativ leicht DS komplett zu sehen bekommen kann, ist eine Sache. Aber daß die Leute dann ein halbes Jahr bis zum Addon nichts mehr zu tun haben werden, ist eine andere.


----------



## Healnatz (7. Dezember 2011)

Finde den Patch echt gut.. zocke seit bc nen shadow, und endlich kann man die schattenform mal etwas abmildern dann noch das gemogge und der raidfinder.. für mich warn das so sachen die mir bisher gefehlt haben.. ich war früher oft av weil ich das schon irgendwie wie einen raidfinder empfand.. das feeling jetzt ist auch cool.. hoffe das bleibt so..


----------



## Bandit 1 (7. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich sind die ersten DS Bosse doch das Gegenstück zu BF.

Nur das man 4x würfeln kann und am Ende 250 Tapferkeitspunkte aufs Konto gehen.

Also mit viel, viiiiieeel Glück kann man sich schnell in T13 kleiden. 

Und Hand aufs Herz. Die Bosse in BF waren auch ein Witz.


----------



## BillyChapel (7. Dezember 2011)

Patch 4.3? 

Als Nichtraider ist es mir der Endcontent schnuppe. Instanzen sowieso. Ich beziehe meinen Spass aus dem ganzen Spiel und nicht aus dem bissl Content am Ende der Fahnenstange.

Also, was hat mir jetzt der Patch gebracht....? Moggen... für mich uninteressant. Leerenlager.... was soll der Müll?

Das einzige,was bissl Abwechslung brachte ist der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt. Den bezeichne ich mal als gelungen.

Somit hätte ich gut und gerne auf den Patch verzichten können. Aber die Endcontent- und Raid-Junkies sehen das natürlich anders. Sofern sie mit ihren Scheuklappen überhaupt noch was abseites des Raid- und HC-Ini-Streams sehen.

So long.
Billy


----------



## Derulu (7. Dezember 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich mit allem recht, was du da schreibst, keine Frage. Die Frage ist eine andere, nämlich ob es Sinn macht, alles an denen auszurichten, die eine Pfütze erst sehen, wenn sie tot drin liegen. Wenn ich an einem Skat-Turnier teilnehme, kann ich auch nicht verlangen, daß man auf einem Zettel alles mitschreiben darf, weil ich mir die Stiche schlechter merken kann, als die Herren, die schon 40 Jahre länger Skat spielen als ich.



Du übersiehst nur, dass WoW (im PvE) kein Turnier ist und man auch keine Preise gewinnen kann, es also kerin "Wettkampf" ist (auch wenn es durchaus Gilden gibt, für die auch PvE am jeweiligen Tierbegenn ein Wettkampf ist)


----------



## Maleas (7. Dezember 2011)

Mal eine Meinung von mir zu Patch 4.3 ...

Bisher finde ich den Patch sehr schwach. Okay, der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ist cool. Moggendings ist ebenfalls eine tolle Sache, aber der Content ist - schwach.

*Die 3 neuen Dungeons*

Endzeit: Kein Plan, was das soll. Es kommt kein Dungeongefühl auf, weil man von A nach B nach C geportet wird. Die Bosse "Echo von Jaina", "Echo von Tyrande" ... ergeben für mich storytechnisch keinen Sinn. In Bezug auf die Geschichte und das Ende von Deathwing kann ich damit nix anfangen.

Brunnen der Ewigkeit: Okay, ganz neu und insgesamt gelungen. Storytechnisch frage ich mich aber ebenfalls, was das soll. Der Brunnen der Ewigkeit ist zu 100% ein BC Thema, da dort Sargeras sein dunkles Bündnis mit Königin Azshara schmiedete und die Brennende Legion die Welt überrannte (wie man auch im Dungeon sieht). Was hat das mit Deathwing zu tun? Ganz nebenbei wird dort der größte Krieg in der Geschichte behandelt (War of the Ancients), und 5 einfache Kämpfer zerlegen die mächtigsten Gegner überhaupt "Königin Azshara, Mannoroth, ..." - frei nach dem Motto "Wenn Malfurion, Illidan und zehntausende Nachtelfen es damals nicht geschafft haben, machen wir es halt zu 5."

Stunde des Zwielichts: Da sage ich nur ... Drachenöde 1zu1 kopiert, und was soll Erzbischof Benedictus am Ende? Für mich klingt dieser Dungeon nach "Geh mal die Straße entlang und mach am Ende das Licht aus".

*Drachenseele Raid*

Mal vom niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgrad und den komplett recycelten Gebieten abgesehen, finde ich den ersten Flügel der Instanz total "unepisch". Ich meine, das ist das Ende der Welt - der letzte Kampf gegen Deathwing, die Stunde des Schicksals, und wir spielen backe-backe-Kuchen mit Thrall und seiner Drachen-Selbsthilfegruppe? Da passiert nix episches. Hey, es fliegen dort die 2 üblichen Luftschiffe im Kreis. Das wars? Das war die Armee der Welt? Die gesammte Macht der Horde und Allianz? Da war selbst das WOTLK Wrathgate Event deutlich imposanter.

Warum ist da kein Getöse? Warum kämpfen nicht mehrere Luftschiffe gegen die Drachen, warum ist auf der weiten ebenen Fläche nix zu sehen ausser 2-3 Trashpacks. Wo sind alle hin? Wo ist da der Weltuntergang? Nichtmal ein paar Events gibt es in der Spielwelt (z.B. Deathwing kreist über OG und SW und macht alles platt). 

Ich bin auf den 2. Flügel gespannt, den wir nächste Woche im Raid sehen (der erste Flügel war ja im 10er normal eine Luftnummer). Sicher wird der letzte Kampf gegen Deathwing ordentlich sein, und man wir auch ein schönes ingame Cinematic sehen. Aber was Blizzard bisher alles recycelt, storytechnisch komplett belanglos und simpel bis öde inszeniert hat, ist schon fast unverschämt.


----------



## Kyrador (7. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> storytechnisch komplett belanglos und simpel bis öde inszeniert hat, ist schon fast unverschämt.



Wer keine Lust hat, sich mit der Lore zu befassen... ja, dem werden die Instanzen und der Schlachtzug natürlich belanglos erscheinen. Wer allerdings mehr als "Oh, da ist ein Obermotz, hauen wir den um." spielt und kennt, der weiß, dass die Instanzen loretechnisch klasse sind und auch die Art und Weise, wie der zweite Teil des Raids funktioniert, absolut stimmig sind.


----------



## Derulu (7. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> ....



Sehr mit der Lore (der Instanzen) befasst hast du dich nicht, oder? 

*Endzeit: *Wir werden von Nozdormu zum Brunnen der Ewigkeit geschickt (im Zeitalter der Krieg der Ahnen) um die berühmte Drachenseele zu besorgen, allerdings gibt es ein Problem mit der (bzw. unserer) Zeitlinie und Nozdormus bösem "Alter Ego" Murozond (der in irgend einer der tausenden nebeneinander existierenden Zeitlinien, aufgrund der Bürde, über seinen eigenen Tod bescheid zu wissen, böse geworden ist und alles daran setzt die Zeit zu verändern) , dem Anführer des ewigen Drachenschwarms, der versucht uns aufzuhalten, weswegen wir zuerst in die mögliche Zukunft (=Endzeit) reisen, um Murozond zu töten. Auf dem Weg dorthin treffen wir auf die ,angesichts des Ende der Welts "zerissenen Seelen" der Anführer von Horde und Allianz (=Echo von xyz)

Ist das erledigt und die Zeitlinien verlaufen wieder "normal", reisen wir mit Thrall zurück zum Krieg der Ahnen an den *"Brunnen der Ewigkeit"*, um die Drachenseele, die mächtigste Waffe auf ganz Azeroth (die damals von Todesschwinge erschaffen wurde), zu beschaffen um damit gegen Todesschwinge kämpfen zu können (warum wir das tun sollen, kommt später).

Haben wir das Ding errungen, landen wir in der "*Stunde des Zwielichts"*, die die "Jetzt-Zeit" darstellt und versuchen die Drachenseele zum Wyrmruhtempel und den mit uns verbündeten Drachen dort zu bringen (weswegen wir uns durch die Drachenöde schlagen), leider wurde der in der Zwischenzeit allerdings vom Schattenhammer unter der Führung ihres neuen Anführers nach Cho'galls Tod, dem "Zwielichtvater" übernommen. Das wissen wir allerdings nicht und so treffen wir auf den erzbischof Benedictus, der uns anscheinend hilft, der sich aber dann die Drachenseele unter den Nagel reissen will (DW will damit alle Drachen auslöschen), denn er IST der Zwielichtvater, er war schon immer unter dem Einfluss des alten Gottes N'Zoth, der auch Todesschwinge verdorben hat, stand...




Warum nicht noch mehr "Leute" helfen den schwarzen Drachen zu besiegen? Weil die Drachenaspekte, aufgrund ihrer jahrtausendealten Weisheit wissen, dass selbst die größte Armee Deathwing nicht aufhalten kann. Lediglich Thrall, der "auserwählt" ist (seit dem Buch "Thrall-Drachendämmerung") und eine Handvoll Helden wird mithilfe der Drachenseele eine kleine Chance eingeräumt...Resignation ist das Stichwort. Und die Horde und Allinaz helfen ja doch, indem sie ihre Flugschiffe zur Verfügung stellen um den flüchtenden Todesschwinge zu verfolgen


----------



## Maleas (7. Dezember 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wer keine Lust hat, sich mit der Lore zu befassen... ja, dem werden die Instanzen und der Schlachtzug natürlich belanglos erscheinen. Wer allerdings mehr als "Oh, da ist ein Obermotz, hauen wir den um." spielt und kennt, der weiß, dass die Instanzen loretechnisch klasse sind und auch die Art und Weise, wie der zweite Teil des Raids funktioniert, absolut stimmig sind.



Na, mit der Lore kenne ich mich ganz gut aus und habe auch Warcraft Bücher & Co gelesen. Darum finde ich es sehr schwach, dass man da den Brunnen der Ewigkeit als BC Thema nimmt, den Erzbischof Benedictus irgendwo reinklatscht und die Inszenierung sehr mau ist. Primär geht es mir um die Inszenierung, denn großer Weltuntergang kommt da ja nicht auf. Lore hin oder her, aber was man zu sehen bekommt ist recycelt und schwach. Da ist kein Getöse. Kein Weltuntergang. Die Raidinstanz als großes Finale von Cataclysm ist ein Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Technocrat (7. Dezember 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wer keine Lust hat, sich mit der Lore zu befassen... ja, dem werden die Instanzen und der Schlachtzug natürlich belanglos erscheinen.


Ah, falsch! Ich beschäftige mich schon seit 7 Jahren nicht mit der Lore, und das ist gut so: erstens denke ich mir selber Stories zu dem was ich da erlebe aus und zweitens können mir weder Schnitzer in der Story noch Widersprüche in der Lore den Spaß am Dungeon rauben.


----------



## Blackout1091 (7. Dezember 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ah, falsch! Ich beschäftige mich schon seit 7 Jahren nicht mit der Lore, und das ist gut so: erstens denke ich mir selber Stories zu dem was ich da erlebe aus und zweitens können mir weder Schnitzer in der Story noch Widersprüche in der Lore den Spaß am Dungeon rauben.



Richtig.
Wenn ich mich mit der Lore beschäftigen will lese ich das Buch


----------



## Uratak (8. Dezember 2011)

Gestern 19:00 Uhr Raidstart im 10er HM. 21:xx lag der erste Boss HC. Ohne Guides ... Tipps ... PTR Erfahrung oder sonst was. Diese Woche wird der Rest nochmal NHC gemacht um zu sehen wie weit der Farmstatus geht und nächste Woche dann 2 Tage HC. Soweit ich die Beurteilungen des HC Content gelesen habe, steigt der Schwierigkeitsgrad Richtung Ende wie NHC deutlich an. Sollte dem so sein und sich jeder dran halten und nicht über die Bosse informeiren, werden wir wohl 3-6 Wochen beschäftigt sein.

Ich finde Blizzard sollte Content Inhalte intern testen. Ein eigens zusammen gestelltes und bezahltes Team aus 30-50 Spiele Testern die keine Content Inhalte veröffentlichen. Kein PTR für Progress Gilden usw.. Dann wäre mal wieder etwas mehr Spannung hinter dem gesamten Run auf die Bosse und der gesamte Kram würde 2-5 Wochen länger halten.

Jedenfalls macht der Content zumindest so jetzt Spass. Taktik selber erarbeiten und schauen was kommt.


----------



## Cantharion (8. Dezember 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wer keine Lust hat, sich mit der Lore zu befassen... ja, dem werden die Instanzen und der Schlachtzug natürlich belanglos erscheinen.



Ich habe mich nochnie mit der Lore auseinandergesetzt und trotzdem meinen Spaß an den inis sowie dem pvp.


----------



## Uratak (8. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du übersiehst nur, dass WoW (im PvE) kein Turnier ist und man auch keine Preise gewinnen kann, es also kerin "Wettkampf" ist (auch wenn es durchaus Gilden gibt, für die auch PvE am jeweiligen Tierbegenn ein Wettkampf ist)



Abgesehen von den gesonderten Titeln für Firstkills, Mounts, Lob (und Kritik) durch die Community, die bestem Items im Spiel, Platz 1 auf diversen Listen wie .wowprogress. und einen push für das eigene Ego aktuell "der Beste" darin zu sein - ja davon abgesehen gibt es nichts zu "gewinnen"


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Dezember 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ich finde Blizzard sollte Content Inhalte intern testen. Ein eigens zusammen gestelltes und bezahltes Team aus 30-50 Spiele Testern die keine Content Inhalte veröffentlichen. Kein PTR für Progress Gilden usw.. Dann wäre mal wieder etwas mehr Spannung hinter dem gesamten Run auf die Bosse und der gesamte Kram würde 2-5 Wochen länger halten.
> 
> Jedenfalls macht der Content zumindest so jetzt Spass. Taktik selber erarbeiten und schauen was kommt.



Und was für 30-50 Tester willst du anstellen? Paragon + co wären die Besten, hätten dann aber einen unfairen Vorteil, weil sie es ja live schneller durchbekommen. Andere Spieler wären bei weitem nicht so gut, auch wenn sie bugtechnisch verstehen, was sie machen.

Außerdem sollte man die Kreativität nicht unterschätzen, die die Masse mit sich bringt.

Dann kommen da Spieletester, bekommen den Auftrag, testen die Mechanik, einige versuchen andere Wege und live wird dann in der ersten Woche die ersten 4 Bosse übersprungen, weil einigen Spielern ein eklatanter Fehler auffällt.


----------



## Uratak (8. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Und was für 30-50 Tester willst du anstellen? Paragon + co wären die Besten, hätten dann aber einen unfairen Vorteil, weil sie es ja live schneller durchbekommen. Andere Spieler wären bei weitem nicht so gut, auch wenn sie bugtechnisch verstehen, was sie machen.
> 
> Außerdem sollte man die Kreativität nicht unterschätzen, die die Masse mit sich bringt.
> 
> Dann kommen da Spieletester, bekommen den Auftrag, testen die Mechanik, einige versuchen andere Wege und live wird dann in der ersten Woche die ersten 4 Bosse übersprungen, weil einigen Spielern ein eklatanter Fehler auffällt.



Was bedeuten würde, dass die Leute ihre Arbeit schlecht machen. Ich wette es gibt genug Menschen auf der Welt die spielerisch gut sind - auch so gut wie Paragon. Wenn dort 50 Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden und die netten Herren ein normales Gehalt bei einem 8 Stunden Tag bekommen ... dann sollten sie genug Bugs und Mechhaniken durchlaufen haben. Es ist eher die Problematik, dass die Spieleentwickler Scheuklappen tragen. Wie sonst kann man sich erklären, dass in JEDEM aktuellen Content BM Hunter Sachen gemacht haben die eigentlich unmöglich sind. Chimaeron HC - BM Pet tankt -> Wadenbeißer HC - BM Pet tankt -> Ultraxion HC -> BM Pet tankt ... wie kann man 3x in einem Addon den selben Fehler machen? In allen 3 Fällen ist es nicht gewollt und nachträglich als unmöglich gepatched worden. Unnötig!

Kreativität ist nur im Rahmen der Möglickeiten durchführbar und da keine Gilde irgendwelche extra Skills besitzt sollte dasmachbar sein. Abgesehen davon hat WoW eine sehr berechnbare Möglichkeit an "Kreativität" - was daran liegen könnte, dass es aus 1 & 0 besteht.


----------



## Derulu (8. Dezember 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> ....



Es GIBT eine relative große interne Qualitätssicherungsabteilung (= bezahlte Tester, die den ganzen Arbeitstag nichts anders machen als Bugs suchen) bei Blizzard (wie bie jedem Spielehersteller) und vor allem dem Projekt WoW...die können allerdings aufgrund der Datengröße/fülle gar nicht alles testen, weswegen es ja den offenen Test für alle gibt...


----------



## Uratak (8. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es GIBT eine relative große interne Qualitätssicherungsabteilung (= bezahlte Tester, die den ganzen Arbeitstag nichts anders machen als Bugs suchen) bei Blizzard (wie bie jedem Spielehersteller) und vor allem dem Projekt WoW...die können allerdings aufgrund der Datengröße/fülle gar nicht alles testen, weswegen es ja den offenen Test für alle gibt...



Jop und das ist der aktuelle Trend und der ist meiner Meinung nach falsch. World of Warcraft wird aktuell nicht mehr in den finalen Versionen gecleart - der Fiht um Platz 1 der Rangliste beginnt auf dem PTR in einer Beta Phase. Kommt das ganze dann Live haben in den ersten zwei Wochen sämtliche PTR Gilden den Content Clear um dann 8 Wochen später auf dem neuen PTR wieder zu starten.

Ein Spiel sollte soweit unbekannt sein, dass alle beim Erscheinen die gleichen Voraussetzungen haben.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Dezember 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ein Spiel sollte soweit unbekannt sein, dass alle beim Erscheinen die gleichen Voraussetzungen haben.



Das würde aber nach sich ziehen, daß die Testphase sehr wahrscheinlich länger andauert und Spielinhalte somit später veröffentlicht werden. Da mir egal ist, was Andere wie, wann und wo tun bzw. tun können, würde es sich nur negativ auf mein Spielerlebnis auswirken.

Wie immer kann man es nicht allen Recht machen.


----------



## Uratak (8. Dezember 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Das würde aber nach sich ziehen, daß die Testphase sehr wahrscheinlich länger andauert und Spielinhalte somit später veröffentlicht werden. Da mir egal ist, was Andere wie, wann und wo tun bzw. tun können, würde es sich nur negativ auf mein Spielerlebnis auswirken.
> 
> Wie immer kann man es nicht allen Recht machen.



Aha? Wenn also etwas länger dauert, ist es schlechter? Nein?! Was spricht dann dagegen?

Grundsätzlich ist es mir auch egal. Ich schaue mir gerne aber auch den Kampf um die ersten Ränge an. Man sieht dann, was Spieler wirklich können. Auf einem PTR macht es keinen Unterschied ob einer 20 oder 30 mal an einem Boss stirbt und die Mechhanik nicht umsetzen kann - wenn er beim Erscheinen alles auf dem Kasten hat passt es. So ergibt sich augenscheinlich der Eindruck, dass er "Pro" ist. Stell Dir vor zur WM wüsste ein Land schon 1 Jahr im Vorraus in welcher Gruppe es spielt. Welche Taktiken die Gegner verwenden werden usw. ... wäre Fussball dann noch spannend?

Ein internes professionelles Spieletesterteam ohne veröffentlichung der Spielinhalte würde einfach einen ganz anderen Reiz bieten. Abgesehen davon, hätten die "Pro Gilden" bestimmt nicht 10 Wochen vor allen "Casual Gamern" die Instanz down sondern vielleicht nur 4-5 Wochen vorher und der Inhalt würde dadurch länger interessant bleiben. Nerfs müssten auch später kommen usw. ...


----------



## Derulu (8. Dezember 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ein internes professionelles Spieletesterteam ohne veröffentlichung der Spielinhalte würde einfach einen ganz anderen Reiz bieten. Abgesehen davon, hätten die "Pro Gilden" bestimmt nicht 10 Wochen vor allen "Casual Gamern" die Instanz down sondern vielleicht nur 4-5 Wochen vorher und der Inhalt würde dadurch länger interessant bleiben. Nerfs müssten auch später kommen usw. ...



Dies ist allerdings nur bei Spielen möglich, die, anders als MMOs, relativ wenige Daten beinhalten (das ist sogar bei einigen Singleplayer nicht mehr möglich)...eine so riesige Spielwelt wie sie ein MMO bietet, alleine mit Profitestern zu testen ist nicht wirklich möglich (jede neue Datenzeile kann Einfluss auf irgendetwas Bestehendes haben) bzw. viel zu teuer (da steht dann der Nutzen weit unter den Kosten) ohne dabei viel zu viele Fehler schon am PTR zu übersehen (dazu kommt, dass Dinge die auf dem PTR keine Fehler verursachen, ab und an mal auf den doch etwas anderen Daten auf Liveservern, sehr wohl plötzlich Effekte auslösen, die so nicht gewollt sind)

Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es nun mal Beta- und Testserver...um möglichst viele (exorbitant mehr als reine Profitester) Tester zu haben, die kein Geld kosten


----------



## Akium (8. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> *Die 3 neuen Dungeons*
> 
> 
> 
> Stunde des Zwielichts: Da sage ich nur ... Drachenöde 1zu1 kopiert, und was soll Erzbischof Benedictus am Ende? Für mich klingt dieser Dungeon nach "Geh mal die Straße entlang und mach am Ende das Licht aus".



Hast schon recht. Die drei neuen 5er sind schon verdammt low. Die Endzeit mit den Portalen finde ich vollkommen daneben. Nix mit Dungeonfeeling. Gähn. 

Die Einzige wo man ein bisschen Dungeonfeeling hat, ist Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Die finde ich ganz nett gemacht. Wobei der hier Endboss auch schon verdammt low ist. Kann man hier überhaupt whipen, ausser man stellt sich 3 Minuten ins Feuer ? 

Ob da nun Benedictus am Ende der 3ten Instanz steht, oder meinetwegen Hogger, wäre mir vollkommen egal da mich die banale Lore eh nie interessiert hat, wenns denn wenigstens nen knackiger Kampf wäre. Eine ähnliche Schwierigkeitsstufe wie bei den letzten WoLk 5ern wäre schon angemessen gewesen. 


Zum Glück spiele ich seit ner ganzen Weile nur noch max 1-2 Abende a ca 2 Std. die Woche. Wenn ich an alte Vielspielerzeiten denke, und mir vorstellen würde, dass man mit dem bisschen Content fast nen Jahr unterhalten werden soll, wäre ich vermutlich auch ziemlich sauer. 

Mittlerweile seh ichs so. Wenn mir in WoW langweilig ist, mach ich eben was anderes. Ich bemühe mich auch gar nicht, in WoW irgendwo möglichst schnell durchkommen zu müssen, oder mein Markencap zwingend zu erreichen. So erhalte ich mir ein bisschen länger einige Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten. Reicht doch wenn Deathwing platt ist, 1 Tag bevor MoP kommt. ^^

Ich sehe das Spiel nicht mehr als freizeitfüllende Dauerbeschäftigung, sondern tatsächlich nur noch als Computerspiel welches man ab und an mal zockt. Ich empfehle dringend eine entspanntere Herangehensweise, ansonsten wirste mit WoW vermutlich nimmer glücklich.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Dezember 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Aha? Wenn also etwas länger dauert, ist es schlechter? Nein?! Was spricht dann dagegen?



Hab ich mich denn so unverständlich ausgedrückt? 

So wie es jetzt ist, ist es für mich ok. Sollten Inhalte, um für irgendwelche Spieler, die mich nicht die Bohne interessieren, irgendwelche gleichen Vorraussetzungen zu schaffen, später kommen als wenn diese Vorraussetzungen nicht geschaffen werden, empfinde ich das für mich persönlichen als Verschlechterung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. Dezember 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Eine ähnliche Schwierigkeitsstufe wie bei den letzten WoLk 5ern wäre schon angemessen gewesen.



Jipp, das vermisse ich gerade auch. Aber ich glaube, dann hätte es wieder zu viel Geheule gegeben, von wegen alles zu schwer und so. 
Ich hatte die Instanzen (außer Brunnen der Ewigkeit) das erste Mal auf dem PTR gespielt - und ich war von der "Leere" der Instanzen geradezu enttäuscht (kaum Trash, keine Herausforderung bei den Bosskämpfen). Irgendwie kam nichts episches auf, es wirkte alles wie schnell dahin geklatscht, damit die Spieler Ruhe geben und neue Epics farmen. Und naja, so wirklich was geändert hat sich leider nicht auf dem Liferealm. Die Instanzen sind nett, aber mehr irgendwie nicht. Mir kommts vor, als ob man nur noch von Boss zu Boss geht, diesen umklatscht und lootet. Einzig und allein Brunnen der Ewigkeit hat was episches, leider ist Mannoroth etwas... arg.... öde. Ein weitaus knackigerer Kampf wäre mir lieber gewesen.


----------



## Skalpi (8. Dezember 2011)

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der neuen Inis ist sicherlich um einiges geringer als in den alten HCs, allerdings hat man damit auch wieder deutlich mehr Freiraum um in Notfällen zu improvisieren und damit den vorher meist unvermeidlichen Wipe noch abzuwenden.

Dazu ein Erlebnis meines Shadows beim Endboss im Brunnen der Ewigkeit.
Nachdem der Hauptmann lag, hat es den Heiler in Mannoroths Teufelsstrum zerlegt. Leider war keine BR-Klasse anwesend (Palatank, Warri & Verstärker) um ihn aufzuheben.
Dementsprechend hab ich dann mit dem Shadow geheilt - primär Tank und Warri, im Vertrauen darauf, daß der Schami seine Machtstromproccs zur Selbsheilung nutzt.
Da ich zum Zeitpunkt des Ablebens unseres Heilers ohnehin nur noch 50% Mana hatte, wurde es dann auch schnell eng und ich mußte zwischendrin immer mal wieder Vampirberührung und Gedankenschlag casten bzw. Gedankenschinden für den Erzengelprocc, damit wieder etwas Mana reinkommt. Der Kampf hat eine Ewigkeit gedauert, aber wir haben es letztlich geschafft.

Ein solches Szenario war vor dem Patch undenkbar (es sei denn der Boss war bereits auf 2% HP runter). Dort hieß es Tank tot - Wipe, Heal tot - Wipe und manchmal auch DD tot - Wipe, da der Restschaden nicht mehr ausreichte.
Es gab kaum Spielraum für Fehler oder die Möglichkeit, abseits der eigentlichen Rolle, solche Fehler aufzufangen. 

Selbst wenn es in obiger Situation zu einem Wipe gekommen wäre, hätte ich das nicht unbedingt als nervig empfunden. Es ist eben etwas anderes, ob man direkt die Finger von der Tastatur nehmen kann, oder ob noch eine Chance besteht, die Situation zu retten.

Dementsprechend finde ich die neuen Inis durchaus OK.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Dezember 2011)

Skalpi schrieb:


> Ein solches Szenario war vor dem Patch undenkbar (es sei denn der Boss war bereits auf 2% HP runter). Dort hieß es Tank tot - Wipe, Heal tot - Wipe und manchmal auch DD tot - Wipe, da der Restschaden nicht mehr ausreichte.
> Es gab kaum Spielraum für Fehler oder die Möglichkeit, abseits der eigentlichen Rolle, solche Fehler aufzufangen.




*FG*

Als Blut-DK konnte man seehr viel ausgleichen. Hab die letzte Runde (nach den Adds) bei der Lady alleine gemacht, Zul Aman Endboss ab Drachenfalken (4 Leute bleiben gleichzeitig in den Blitzen stehen), Ozruk, Plattenhaut...mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein.

Mein Bärchen hatte Vanessa van Cleef schon auf 60k, nachdem der Heiler nicht in den Kampf kam, weil ein DD vorrannte, Vanessa pullte und der Übergang zum Schiff versperrt wurde. Keine besonderen DDs, dafür Gelassenheit + sonstige Späße während der 2 Übergangsphasen.


----------



## Skalpi (8. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> *FG*
> 
> Als Blut-DK konnte man seehr viel ausgleichen. Hab die letzte Runde (nach den Adds) bei der Lady alleine gemacht, Zul Aman Endboss ab Drachenfalken (4 Leute bleiben gleichzeitig in den Blitzen stehen), Ozruk, Plattenhaut...mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein.
> 
> Mein Bärchen hatte Vanessa van Cleef schon auf 60k, nachdem der Heiler nicht in den Kampf kam, weil ein DD vorrannte, Vanessa pullte und der Übergang zum Schiff versperrt wurde. Keine besonderen DDs, dafür Gelassenheit + sonstige Späße während der 2 Übergangsphasen.



Ja, natürlich. Allerdings hat der Blut-DK auch wohl die besten Möglichkeiten in Bezug auf Selfheal und Überlebens-CDs.

Solche Fälle habe ich in den Zul Inis auch erlebt, aber es waren extrem seltene Ausnahmen. Die Regel war üblicherweise ein Wipe.


----------



## Ferox21 (8. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt mit einer Woche intensievem 5er Inis spielen muss ich auch sagen, dass die 3 neuen 5er Inis doch spürbar einfacher zu spielen sind als die alten Cata 5er Heroics. Ein ziemlicher Kontrast zB zu Lich King, wo doch die drei Eiskronen 5er Inis eine deutliche Steigerung zu den alten Inis darstellten, vor allem in heroischen Modus. Und lustigerweise ist die erste Ini (Endzeit) gleich noch die schwierigste (da recht viele Bosse mit viel Bewegungsdrang und Trashgruppen mit viel dmg output), während beim Brunnen der Ewigkeit und der Stunde des Zwielichts ja praktisch gar kein Bewegungsspiel mehr erforderlich ist. 

Ich finde das jetzt aber nicht so schlimm, mir waren die punktgenau zu timenden Bossencounter in den alten Inis denn doch mitunter eine Stufe zu viel und ich kann schon sehen, dass bis zum Ende von Cata man sich (neben Raids natürlich) fast nur noch in den drei neuen 5er Inis aufhalten wird (besseres Loot bei einfacheren Bossen)...


----------



## WotanGOP (9. Dezember 2011)

Skalpi schrieb:


> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der neuen Inis ist sicherlich um einiges geringer als in den alten HCs, allerdings hat man damit auch wieder deutlich mehr Freiraum um in Notfällen zu improvisieren und damit den vorher meist unvermeidlichen Wipe noch abzuwenden.


Was für ein Argument... 
Ist doch logisch, je leichter es ist, desto mehr Freiraum hat man, um schlecht spielen zu können und dennoch Sieger zu sein.

Als ich das erste Mal mit meinem Paladin im Brunnen der Ewigkeit landete, ich glaub das war Sonntag, stand nur noch der Endboss. Die Gruppe teilte mir mit, sie wolle da den Erfolg machen. Ich kannte zu diesem Zeitpunkt den Boss überhaupt nicht, weil ich keinen PTR spiele, keine Guides zu 5er Instanzen lese und die Tage vorher eben neben den Raids keine Zeit hatte. Nun, wir haben dann den Boss bekämpft. Es war recht einfach, herauszufinden, was ich zu tun hatte. Irgendwann, als der Hauptmann schon tot war, standen nur noch der Magier und ich, mit unter 5% HP und bereits CD auf Handauflegen. Einige haben halt Schwierigkeiten damit, aus Bodeneffekten herauszulaufen. Ich hab mich dann Schritt für Schritt hochgeheilt nebenbei, ansonsten passierte in dem Kampf nichts mehr. Illidan hat getankt und wir haben etwas auf Mannoroth rumgehechselt. Irgendwann waren die anderen drei wieder da und am Leben, wir also wieder komplett und wir haben ihn umgehauen. Im ersten Versuch. Mit Erfolg. Im Ersten Versuch überhaupt für mich bei diesem Boss.

Also ganz ehrlich, es kann doch nicht Sinn eines Bosskampfes sein, daß man ihn mit Erfolg schafft, obwohl zwischendurch drei von fünf Leuten tot sind...



Ansonsten stimme ich Uratak zu. Aber leider ist das unrealistisch, zumal es weniger kostet, öffentliche Beta-Tests durchzuführen. Wettbewerbsverzerrung ist das aber auf jeden Fall irgendwo.


----------



## Fordtaurus (9. Dezember 2011)

Wo sind öffentliche Betatests Wettbewerbsverzerrung? Wenn ich zum Einkaufzentrum hier in der nähe fahre, werde ich bestimmt mindestens 1 mal angesprochen, ob ich nicht für 15 min Zeit hätte, um Produkte zu Testen (Schokolaaade... Joghurts und so ein Zeugs halt). Gäbe sogar nen Zehener oder so.
Wer kostenlose und öffentliche Vortests als Wettbewerbsverzerrend ansieht ist mehr als blind, eher weltfremd.

So jetzt mal back2topic: Hab ich schon gesagt, das mir der Patch gefällt? Ja hab ich 

Mir gefällt der Patch


so long


Ford


----------



## WotanGOP (9. Dezember 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Wer kostenlose und öffentliche Vortests als Wettbewerbsverzerrend ansieht ist mehr als blind, eher weltfremd.


Wie wunderbar sachlich einige doch immer argumentieren...



Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Wenn ich zum Einkaufzentrum hier in der nähe fahre, werde ich bestimmt mindestens 1 mal angesprochen, ob ich nicht für 15 min Zeit hätte, um Produkte zu Testen (Schokolaaade... Joghurts und so ein Zeugs halt). Gäbe sogar nen Zehener oder so.


Wahnsinn, ich wußte gar nicht, daß es eine Weltrangliste für Schokolade- und Joghurtessen gibt...


----------



## Fordtaurus (9. Dezember 2011)

Wahnsinn, ich wußte gar nicht, daß es eine Weltrangliste für Schokolade- und Joghurtessen gibt... 

Guinnesbuch der Rekorde (eventuell noch Trash-TV aber da rollen sich bei mir die Fußnägel auf :-|§) *kotz*)
Nebenbei ist es relativ irrelevant, ob Gilde A, B oder Eh Server/World/Honululusfirst ist. Es hat keinerlei Auswirkungen auf Dein, mein oder jedes weiteren der restlichen drölfzigmionen anderen Spielers Spiel.
Es hat auch keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das Spiel von Gilde A, B oder Eh sondern nur auf den Gemütszustand jener Personen, die sich von so einem Kram beinflussen lassen.....

Wie wunderbar sachlich einige doch immer argumentieren...

*Blizzard/Acctivisionen verkaufen Produkte.* 
Diese *Produkte *sollen dem "*Verbraucher*" einen *Nutzen *(Nahrung,Klamotten, Mobilität, Elektroprodukte) bringen oder ein* (Lebens)Gefüh*l (Klamotten, Mobilität, Kultur/Medien, Luxusgüter), 
*Sättigung *(Nahrung, Medien), *Zerstreuung *(lustig mit 2u, Medien, Urlaubsreisen/Kultur) 
_oder von mir aus auch den Freitot_ (Waffen, Medikamente/Drogen, Schiffstaue, Plastiktüten)....

Um *Produkte *sinnvoll auf dem *Markt *zu platzieren, werden *Marktforschungen *gemacht. Glaub mal nicht, daß unser Kaufverhalten nur von uns selber abhängt. 
*Marktforschungen *finden auf unterschiedlichsten Arten statt: 
*Schriftlich *----> Internetumfragen, postalische/ telefonische Umfragen
*Direkt *-------> "Testen sie jetzt nur für Kurze Zeit" Werbung, die von mir beschrieben *Produkt*testerei in Fußgängerzonen oder bei *Produzenten*, bei Euch zu Hause, der Bäcker/Käsewurstverkäufer der Euch den *Testhappen *reicht
*Indirekt *-------> Durch anlegen von Datensätzen über Kaufverhalten z.B. durch Kundenkarten und andere Statistiken, durch Auswertung von "social Networks", Beobachtungen der Entwicklung sozialen und Persönlichen Verhaltens von Zielgruppen und der daraus resultierenden Weiterentwicklung der *Produkte*.

Noch sachlieger kann ich glaube ich nicht werden. 

so long 


Ford


----------



## Maleas (9. Dezember 2011)

@ Derulu, besten Dank für die Zusammenfassung. Die Story klingt tatsächlich interessant, allerdings finde ich nach wie vor die Umsetzung und die Inszenierung sehr mau. Man vergleiche mal die Contentpatches von WOTLK, ... Ulduar, Argentumturnier, Eiskronenzitadelle. Dagegen schauen die Cataclysm Contentpatches sehr simpel und schnell gemacht aus. Es wurde viel zu viel recycelt. Das große Finale gegen Deathwing ist eine laues Lüftchen. Drachenöde, Malygos Plateau, es wurde alles recycelt. Ich habe das Gefühl, die Entwickler arbeiten an MOP und haben ein paar Praktikanten den Patch 4.3 überlassen.

Selbst als Fan kann man das doch nicht schönreden. Wo ist da das Ulduar oder Eiskrone Feeling. Das will bei mir und vieeelen anderen, mit denen ich spiele, nicht aufkommen. Der Drachenseele Raid und die neuen 5er Dungeons wirken wie schnell erstellter Content aus dem Retorten-Editor (mal vom Brunnen der Ewigkeit abgesehen). Aber das kann doch nicht sein. Blizzard hat 10mio Spieler und unendlich Kapital. Wieso bekommen wir da nicht etwas neues, großes und episches geboten? Lore hin oder her, wieso wird uns recycelter und schnell hingeklatschter Content vorgeworfen? 

Ich bin wirklich sehr enttäuscht von Blizzard und denke, dass ich das auch sagen darf, ohne gleich als Kiddie-Flamer hingestellt zu werden.


----------



## xDhasser (12. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Patch ist der absolute Oberhammer. Richtig gut.

Die ganzen Poser und möchtegern Progamer bekommen damit ordentlich eins vor den Latz geballert und das beste dran ist... Die mit der dicken Klappe (DPS Heulsusen) und die Asozialen ohne Benehmen werden aus dem LFR Raid gevotet. Absolut genial. Pandaria wird wohl auch auf ähnlichem Niveau ansetzen. Hoffentlich hat Blizzard bald all die "WoW ist zu leicht geworden Jammerlappen" verprellt, dann wird auch das Klima auf den Servern wieder angenehmer.


----------



## Cantharion (12. Dezember 2011)

Maleas schrieb:


> @ Derulu, besten Dank für die Zusammenfassung. Die Story klingt tatsächlich interessant, allerdings finde ich nach wie vor die Umsetzung und die Inszenierung sehr mau. Man vergleiche mal die Contentpatches von WOTLK, ... Ulduar, Argentumturnier, Eiskronenzitadelle. Dagegen schauen die Cataclysm Contentpatches sehr simpel und schnell gemacht aus.
> 
> Lore hin oder her, wieso wird uns recycelter und schnell hingeklatschter Content vorgeworfen?
> 
> Ich bin wirklich sehr enttäuscht von Blizzard und denke, dass ich das auch sagen darf, ohne gleich als Kiddie-Flamer hingestellt zu werden.



Argentumturnier? Erhrlich? das wurde damals so in Grund und Boden geflamt weil es so einfallslos, schlecht gemacht, und vor allem langweilig (vor allem die raid/ini) war.
Und jetzt behauptest du dass es besser ist als der Catacontent? Immer das selbe: früher war alles gut, heute ist alles schlecht. mimimimimi

Weil viele Spieler ZA/ZG mochten und sich ein remake davon gewünscht haben.
Man kann es nicht allen rechtmachen wie du siehst:
Neuer Content: mimimi früher war alles besser.
Remakes: mimimi es kommt nichts neues.


----------



## Figetftw! (12. Dezember 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Argentumturnier? Erhrlich? das wurde damals so in Grund und Boden geflamt weil es so einfallslos, schlecht gemacht, und vor allem langweilig (vor allem die raid/ini) war.
> Und jetzt behauptest du dass es besser ist als der Catacontent? Immer das selbe: früher war alles gut, heute ist alles schlecht. mimimimimi



so true


----------



## Kyrador (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss mittlerweile meine Meinung zu 4.3 etwas revidieren, allerdings nicht aufgrund der neuen Inhalte, sondern aufgrunddessen, was die Jungs von Blizzard mit dem alten Spielinhalt angestellt haben... das ist ja alles quasi verbuggt!

- Rhyolith hc wird in P2 plötzlich freundlich und unangreifbar
- nach einem Wipe kann man die Feuerlande nicht mehr betreten, weil angeblich ein Kampf läuft
- Shannox hc ist unmöglich, da Augenkratzer's Fixieren nicht richtig funktioniert
- Alysrazor hc ist dafür noch simpler, weil der Anfang-AE weniger Schaden macht und der Feuersturm in P1 plötzlich fehlt
- Al'Alkir ist unmöglich, weil der erste Windstoß in P3 alle Spieler ins Nirvana schickt

Usw.
Wie kann es sein, dass das alles, was bisher wunderbar funktioniert hat, auf einmal kaputt ist? Spinnen die denn?


----------



## xRf (13. Dezember 2011)

Firelands klappt ohne Probleme bei uns :x


----------



## Bandit 1 (13. Dezember 2011)

xDhasser schrieb:


> Dieser Patch ist der absolute Oberhammer. Richtig gut.
> 
> Die ganzen Poser und möchtegern Progamer bekommen damit ordentlich eins vor den Latz geballert und das beste dran ist... Die mit der dicken Klappe (DPS Heulsusen) und die Asozialen ohne Benehmen werden aus dem LFR Raid gevotet. Absolut genial. Pandaria wird wohl auch auf ähnlichem Niveau ansetzen. Hoffentlich hat Blizzard bald all die "WoW ist zu leicht geworden Jammerlappen" verprellt, dann wird auch das Klima auf den Servern wieder angenehmer.



Der Patch ist für den Casual wirklich eine Verbesserung.

Aber, wie ich selbst schon erlebt habe und es von vielen hörte ist der LFR eine nicht so schöne Sache.

Da sind auf einmal nämlich die ganzen Flamer aus den BGs vertreten. "LoLz, irh Nubs." "Movementkrüppel" waren noch die
harmloseren Ausdrücke.
Und das am ersten Wochenende. Wie wird sich das wohl in 1-2 Wochen entwickeln ?

Mein Tip: es wird nur noch gerusht, geflamed und nach jedem Boss gehen 10 Mann und man muss auf 10 neue warten.

Ich denke das war die bisher dümmste Idee die Blizz je hatte.

Und ich finde ihn an sich gut. Mein Twink hat bei *einem* Run 3 ! Setteile bekommen. ^^


----------



## Kyrador (13. Dezember 2011)

xRf schrieb:


> Firelands klappt ohne Probleme bei uns :x



Normalmodus oder heroisch? Im Normalmodus scheint nämlich alles gut zu laufen (beim Twinkrun selbst erlebt), meine Aussagen bezogen sich allesamt auf den heroischen Modus 
Es wirkt, als hätte Blizzard da eine alte Version eingespielt, anders konnten wir uns auch nicht erklären, warum Shannox deutlich später als sonst erschienen ist...


----------



## Derulu (13. Dezember 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Usw.
> Wie kann es sein, dass das alles, was bisher wunderbar funktioniert hat, auf einmal kaputt ist? Spinnen die denn?



Du kennst doch das Problem, dass neue zusätzliche Daten mit alten, 100x umgeschriebenen Daten immer mal wieder unvorhergesehene Fehler auslösen können, obwohl man gar nicht erwartet, dass es da Wechselwirkungen geben könnte


----------



## Nema-ZdC (13. Dezember 2011)

xRf schrieb:


> Firelands klappt ohne Probleme bei uns :x



Ich kann das oben unterschreiben.

Shannox HC der Augenkratzer verhält sich anders. Und ist damit nahzu unmöglich in Fallen zu kiten. Was das Encounter locker 2-3x schwerer macht.

Rhyolith läuft auch total komisch und kann in P2 unangreifbar werden, wobei das schon laut blue post gefixt ist. Ausserdem ist seit heute wohl Al'Akir P3 gefixt. Shannox hab ich immer noch nichts gelesen :-(

Ansonsten kann ich sagen, es ist der Patch mit dem ich am meisten Spaß hatte. LfR ist lustig. Etwas zu einfach (10% mehr oder so), aber es soll ja einfach sein. Würde halt gerne etwas mehr wipen wenn die Gruppe keinen Plan hat  Aber sonst, neuen Hero sind wunderschön. Machen sehr viel Spaß. Etwas zu einfach (volles Raid Gear) und etwas zu schnell. Aber auch das ist so weit ok. Es sind 5er Inis im vollen Raid Gear..

10er Raid Normal waren die ersten zu einfach, aber für meinen Casual Raid zieht es dann echt gut an. Also auch ok.


----------



## WotanGOP (13. Dezember 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, ich wußte gar nicht, daß es eine Weltrangliste für Schokolade- und Joghurtessen gibt...
> 
> Guinnesbuch der Rekorde (eventuell noch Trash-TV aber da rollen sich bei mir die Fußnägel auf :-|§) *kotz*)


Den Unterschied zwischen Guinnesbuch und Weltrangliste lassen wir mal dahingestellt. Aber irgendwie widersprichst du dir, finde ich.



Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Nebenbei ist es relativ irrelevant, ob Gilde A, B oder Eh Server/World/Honululusfirst ist. Es hat keinerlei Auswirkungen auf Dein, mein oder jedes weiteren der restlichen drölfzigmionen anderen Spielers Spiel.
> Es hat auch keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das Spiel von Gilde A, B oder Eh sondern nur auf den Gemütszustand jener Personen, die sich von so einem Kram beinflussen lassen.....


Bei Schokolade und Joghurt erkennst du Guinnesbuch und Fernsehen quasi als Rangliste und Motivation an. Bei WoW sprichst du tatsächlich vorhandenen Ranglisten aber genau das ab. Irgendwie paßt das nicht ganz zusammen. Es mag ja sein, daß es für dich irrelevant ist, wer wann einen Boss legt. Dennoch ist das für sehr sehr viele aktive Raider alles andere als unwichtig. Und dabei ist es völlig egal, ob man quasi 24/7 Progress macht, um wirklich ganz vorn dabei zu sein, oder ob man nur 1-2 Mal pro Woche für 3 Stunden mit Freunden zusammen loszieht. Für viele Stammraids gibt es irgendwo im Spiel immer ein wenig Konkurrenzkampf, egal wie sehr man aus Spaß raidet oder vorgibt, es zu tun. Allein, wenn eine Gilde zwei 10er Raids hat, kuckt man doch immer ein wenig, was die anderen machen. Und das ist doch auch gut so und alles andere, als verwerflich. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was für eine Klasse du spielst. Aber sollte es ein DD oder Heiler sein, und du behauptest, du hast dich im Recount noch nie mit anderen in einem Raid verglichen oder versucht, besser zu sein oder zu werden, dann ist das entweder nicht die Wahrheit oder du bist nicht wirklich ein engagierter Raider.
Was die Raids angeht, ist WoW, genau wie im PvP, auf der einen Seite ein Teamspiel und auf der anderen Seite ein ewiger Wettbewerb. Natürlich gibt es, wie z.B. beim Fußball, viele, die einfach nur so mal gegen den Ball treten. Aber es gibt eben auch genug, die regelmäßig zum Training gehen und am Wochenende versuchen, Punkte einzufahren, um in der Tabelle möglichst weit oben zu landen. Und weder sind diese Punkte irrelevant, noch spielen die Vereinsspieler Fußball weniger aus Spaß, als andere.



Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Wie wunderbar sachlich einige doch immer argumentieren...
> 
> *Blizzard/Acctivisionen verkaufen Produkte.*
> Diese *Produkte *sollen dem "*Verbraucher*" einen *Nutzen *(Nahrung,Klamotten, Mobilität, Elektroprodukte) bringen oder ein* (Lebens)Gefüh*l (Klamotten, Mobilität, Kultur/Medien, Luxusgüter),
> ...


Deine Ausführungen sind ja ganz nett und sachlich richtig, aber ähm, was hat das erstens mit dem Thema Wettbewerbsverzerrung zu tun und zweitens damit, daß du mich als blind und weltfremd bezeichnet hast? 





xDhasser schrieb:


> Dieser Patch ist der absolute Oberhammer. Richtig gut.
> 
> Die ganzen Poser und möchtegern Progamer bekommen damit ordentlich eins vor den Latz geballert und das beste dran ist... Die mit der dicken Klappe (DPS Heulsusen) und die Asozialen ohne Benehmen werden aus dem LFR Raid gevotet. Absolut genial. Pandaria wird wohl auch auf ähnlichem Niveau ansetzen. Hoffentlich hat Blizzard bald all die "WoW ist zu leicht geworden Jammerlappen" verprellt, dann wird auch das Klima auf den Servern wieder angenehmer.


Du bist wahrscheinlich einer von denen, wegen denen man den 2er Channel am besten komplett ausblendet. Da spricht doch ausschließlich Mißgunst...

Das mit dem Latz mußt du nochmal genauer erläutern. Da wird nicht ganz klar, inwiefern da jemand "ordentlich eins vor den Latz geballert" bekommen hat.
Was die angeht, die sich nicht gut benehmen, ich schätze du gehörst da wohl dazu, da stimme ich dir durchaus zu. Aber dein letzter Satz der geht so gar nicht. Nur weil wir anderer Meinung sind, als du, willst du uns aus dem Spiel haben? Hältst du das für ein reifes Verhalten? Und mal ganz ehrlich, was wäre denn WoW ohne genau diese Spieler und wo wird WoW hinführen, wenn sie weg sind? Es sind hauptsächlich die engagierten Raider, die die Sachen auf dem PTR testen, wodurch sehr viele Bugs immer schon vor Release gefunden und gefixt werden. Sind sie weg, testen sicherlich noch andere. Aber jemand, für den Morchok ein schwerer Boss ist, der wird in Tests wohl kaum die Dinge entdecken, die ein anderer findet, der eben alle Kniffe seiner Klasse usw. kennt. Jemand, für den Ragnaros zu schwer ist, der wird auf dem PTR wohl kaum viel mehr als die erste Übergangsphase testen und somit keine Bugs in den weiteren Phasen finden können.
Und auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird immer mehr nachlassen. Irgendwann würde es vielleicht nur noch einen Schwierigkeitsgrad geben, den Schlachtzugbrowser. Wieso soll Blizzard denn weitere Grade einbauen, wenn diejenigen nicht mehr spielen, für die sie gedacht sind? Und egal, wie toll eine Instanz ist, irgendwann ist man da mit einem Char in zwei Stunden durch. Und was macht man dann den ganzen Rest der Woche? Mal davon abgesehen, daß es den meisten irgendwann zu langweilig wird. Unterm Strich hat man dann deutlich weniger von seinen 13 Euro, als heute.
Ganz ehrlich, es gibt ganz andere Typen, auf die eine solche Community viel eher verzichten kann. Es gibt genug in WoW, und nach diesen Sätzen zähle ich dich da dazu, die ihre Mitspieler nicht als solche sehen und behandeln. Leute zu beleidigen, weil sie anderer Meinung sind, gehört da dazu. Aber naja...





Zum Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad kann ich inzwischen schonmal sagen, daß die Hardmodes durchaus ganz gut und knackig sind. Morchok ist ein Einstiegsboss, wie Shannox einer war. Aber danach zieht der Schwierigkeitsgrad merklich an. Hoffen wir mal, daß ein Nerf ausbleibt.


----------



## Lacoca (13. Dezember 2011)

Generell finde ich den Patch 4.3 Mißlungen. Ich bin kein sog. "Hardcore-Raider" und spiele auch nicht in einer TOP-Gilde, aber trotzdem finde ich den Patch relativ lahm, einfallslos und viel zu einfach.
Was ich total krank finde ist, dass man innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen alle Charaktere, die man auf 85 besitzt, auf 372er+ Niveau ausstatten kann, ohne wirklich viel dafür zu tun.
Einfach durch die neuen, supereinfachen Instanzen laufen, looten, Punkte sammeln und shoppen gehen.

Die Idee des Schlachtzugsbrowsers ist im Prinzip gut, aber das meist einfache Tank'n'Spank bei den Bossen ist sehr stupide. 
Man sieht zwar schnell alle Bosse, aber für diese "Leistung" relativ gutes Equip zu bekommen, finde ich schon traurig.
Außerdem sind die Mechaniken im LFR nicht wirklich für die normalen oder heroischen Versionen zu gebrauchen.

Casual hin oder her. Eine gewisse Herausforderung sollte es auch für Gelgenheitsspieler noch bleiben.
Das Tempo mit dem man momentan seine Charaktere pflegen kann, geht mir persönlich zu schnell. 
Durch die Geschwindigkeit werden sämtliche neuen Inhalte innerhalb der ersten 3-4 Wochen total langweilig.

Die Gestaltung der Klamotten ist ganz gut gelungen.
Die Zusatzbankfächer finde ich persönlich überflüssig und werde sie auch nicht nutzen.

Beste Features: Mahlstromkristalle splittern und Chaoskugeln handeln.

Schade, dass das Flair von World of Warcraft mehr und mehr verschwindet.
Ob die Pandas es wieder aufwerten können? Man wird es sehen.

Vanish!
Lacoca


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Dezember 2011)

Lacoca schrieb:


> Was ich total krank finde ist, dass man innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen alle Charaktere, die man auf 85 besitzt, auf 372er+ Niveau ausstatten kann, ohne wirklich viel dafür zu tun.
> Einfach durch die neuen, supereinfachen Instanzen laufen, looten, Punkte sammeln und shoppen gehen.



Daß ist doch seit BC so. Nach 5 Jahren sollte man doch das Spielprinzip ,mal akzeptiert haben, anstatt sich immer noch drüber zu wundern oder gar aufregen.


----------



## RedShirt (13. Dezember 2011)

Ist ja auch fair -> man kann mit Twinks dann im Raid super aushelfen, wenn mal eine systemkritische Rolle wg Krankheit/RL/o.ä. wegfällt.

Ich lauf sicher nicht auf Verdacht 2 Monate lang täglich EQ/Ruf/Markenfarmen, um dann EVTL. gebraucht zu werden in der Rolle.

"Du bist Dein Char." gilt halt nicht mehr, Classic ist vorbei.  man kann jetzt auch andere Götter neben dem Main haben.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Dezember 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> "Du bist Dein Char." gilt halt nicht mehr, Classic ist vorbei.  man kann jetzt auch andere Götter neben dem Main haben.




Ha, das sagst du so leicht....wenn es doch bloß so einfach wäre...


----------



## RedShirt (13. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du Progress-HM raidest vielleicht nicht, weil dort mit FL-HC Items in DS-normal erstmal gecleart wird, dann sofort HM. 
Die FL-HC sind meist besser als die DS-Raidfinder Sachen.

Aber sonst ... sicher, mein Twink hatte DS normal 4/8 down, bevor mein Main die hatte... wurde halt schlicht die Klasse gebraucht.
Da kein harter Progress angedacht ist, geht sich das aus. Die "progress"-Stamm steht bei uns auf normal 7/8 derzeit (keine Elitegilde).


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Dezember 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Wenn Du Progress-HM raidest vielleicht nicht, weil dort mit FL-HC Items in DS-normal erstmal gecleart wird, dann sofort HM.
> Die FL-HC sind meist besser als die DS-Raidfinder Sachen.
> 
> Aber sonst ... sicher, mein Twink hatte DS normal 4/8 down, bevor mein Main die hatte... wurde halt schlicht die Klasse gebraucht.
> Da kein harter Progress angedacht ist, geht sich das aus. Die "progress"-Stamm steht bei uns auf normal 7/8 derzeit (keine Elitegilde).



Wir reden hier aneinander vorbei, aber das macht nichts, ich hätte es klarer ausdrücken müssen. Ich habe mich in keinster Weise auf irgendeinen Progress-Stand oder einen Raid bezogen, aber das ist ok. 

Wollte den Thread nun auch nicht sprengen.


----------



## Zoera (13. Dezember 2011)

Also ich für meinen Teil finde 4.3 (Inhaltlich, Bossmechanik, Aufmachung) ganz okey, eine 7/10.
Aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad lässt stark zu wünschen übrig (Zandalari war bei Release um einiges schwieriger).


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Dezember 2011)

Mir gefällt WoW in diesen Tagen wirklich gut.

Mein Main-Equipment ist endlich vernünftig aufgebaut, also auch mit den komplett richtigen sekundären Werten.

Meine beiden Tanks haben ihre "Hauptdrops" nun hinter sich, benötigen langsam immer weniger Drops.

Schon recht bald werden alle unsere Charaktere endlich ein hohes Itemlevel erreichen. Dann bringe ich die anderen zum raiden ^.^

Denn langsam verschwinden Equipmentunterschiede ins Nichts, alles gleicht sich immer mehr an.

Ich freu mia.


----------



## Fordtaurus (13. Dezember 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen Guinnesbuch und Weltrangliste lassen wir mal dahingestellt. Aber irgendwie widersprichst du dir, finde ich.
> 
> Jo der Unterschied der beiden Institutionen ist ja der, das die "Weltrangliste" meist jährlich eine neuen Number One bekommt, einen "Weltrekord" zu knacken ist da dann schon wieder ein ganz anderes Ding.
> 
> ...



Jetzt mal back to Topic: Hab ich schon erwähnt, das ich den Patch voll goil finde? Ja hab´ich

Ich finde den Patch klasse 




so long 




Ford


----------



## Figetftw! (13. Dezember 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Wenn Du Progress-HM raidest vielleicht nicht, weil dort mit FL-HC Items in DS-normal erstmal gecleart wird, dann sofort HM.
> Die FL-HC sind meist besser als die DS-Raidfinder Sachen.



Die sachen aus dem Raidfinder sind zu 90% besser als die firelands HC sachen und das ist auch eigentlich die einzige sache die man Blizzard an diesem system vorwerfen kann.


----------



## Lacoca (13. Dezember 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Daß ist doch seit BC so. Nach 5 Jahren sollte man doch das Spielprinzip ,mal akzeptiert haben, anstatt sich immer noch drüber zu wundern oder gar aufregen.



Also aufregen tue ich mich nicht und wundern eigentlich auch nicht. Das Tempo ist mittlerweile noch rasanter als zu BC/WOTLK Zeiten.
Ich kann mich bei den letzten Addons/Patches nicht daran erinnern, dass man innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen sein Equip derartig schnell aufwerten konnte.
ISt nur eine Feststellung, mehr nicht.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Dezember 2011)

Lacoca schrieb:


> Also aufregen tue ich mich nicht und wundern eigentlich auch nicht. Das Tempo ist mittlerweile noch rasanter als zu BC/WOTLK Zeiten.
> Ich kann mich bei den letzten Addons/Patches nicht daran erinnern, dass man innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen sein Equip derartig schnell aufwerten konnte.
> ISt nur eine Feststellung, mehr nicht.



BC gings wirklich nicht ganz so schnell, da man nur durch Marken an raid vergleichbares Equip kam, aber es war schon das gleiche Prinzip, die Leute mit dem letzten Patch möglichst auf ein Equipniveau zu bringen. 
Seit WotLk hat sich allerdings gar nichts geändert. 3 neue 5er die Equip mit einem Il des vorherigen Raidtiers droppen und via Browser unendlich oft abgefarmt werden können.


----------



## Kyrador (15. Dezember 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> BC gings wirklich nicht ganz so schnell, da man nur durch Marken an raid vergleichbares Equip kam, aber es war schon das gleiche Prinzip, die Leute mit dem letzten Patch möglichst auf ein Equipniveau zu bringen.
> Seit WotLk hat sich allerdings gar nichts geändert. 3 neue 5er die Equip mit einem Il des vorherigen Raidtiers droppen und via Browser unendlich oft abgefarmt werden können.



Ohne Dungeon Finder würde man keinen Twink derart schnell ausrüsten wie es heutzutage der Fall ist... einfach, weil man tendenziell weniger Instanzen am Tag machen würde. Man müsste zu den Instanzen fliegen bzw. erstmal eine Gruppe suchen. Dann konnte man eine Instanz wirklich nur einmal am Tag machen! Wäre der heutige DF schon mit BC am Start gewesen, hätte die Situation dort auch nicht anders ausgesehen...


----------



## Grushdak (15. Dezember 2011)

sorry für etwas offtopic ...

tinened /reported ... 
da er immer nur diesen seltsamen Link, bei dem Buffed gleich vor Phishing warnt (wie bei jedem Link^^), postet.
Gestern registriert - 3x derselbe Post

b2t
Kann nichts zum Patch sagen, da ich derzeit kein WoW spiele.

greetz


----------



## Technocrat (15. Dezember 2011)

Zoera schrieb:


> Aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad lässt stark zu wünschen übrig (Zandalari war bei Release um einiges schwieriger).



Neuer buffed Account mit gerade mal 3 Beiträgen - sorry, das zähle ich mal als Guerilla-Marketing und WoW Bashing eines bezahlten Trolls...


----------



## erwo (15. Dezember 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Neuer buffed Account mit gerade mal 3 Beiträgen - sorry, das zähle ich mal als Guerilla-Marketing und WoW Bashing eines bezahlten Trolls...



Hab mal die Patchnotes gelesen, glaube kaum das es die Leute dazu bringt mit WoW weiterzuspielen...

Wieder nix neues, immernoch der selbe langweilige Einheitsbrei...


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Dezember 2011)

Zoera schrieb:


> Aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad lässt stark zu wünschen übrig (Zandalari war bei Release um einiges schwieriger).




Warum ist es immer negativ, wenn der alte Content schwieriger war?

Seitdem man in so einer wahnsinnig hohen Geschwindigkeit das Tapferkeitspunkt-Cap vollmachen kann (die gibts schließlich "überall"), sind die Instanzen doch fast schon uninteressant.

Wer wirklich damals FL geraidet hatte und Raggi tot bekam, hatte grundsätzlich erstmal gleichwertiges Gear.

Ergo sehe ich auch die Instanzen nicht als Content für Raider an.
Es dient halt doch einzig dazu, "mangelhaftes" (klingt böser als es gemeint ist)/restliches Gear zu sammeln, das Equipment also all zu sehr anzugleichen.

Und übrigens: Die Instanzen sind nicht grundsätzlich einfach. Man hat es leichter, die Mechaniken zu erkennen, aber mit der falschen Person an bestimmten Stellen können gewisse Dinge schnell unschaffbar werden. In den letzten Tagen bekomme ich immer wieder mit, wie ich sofort als Tank verpflichtet werde, damit man endlich von diesen elenden Randomtanks loskommt.


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Dezember 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Aber sonst ... sicher, mein Twink hatte DS normal 4/8 down, bevor mein Main die hatte... wurde halt schlicht die Klasse gebraucht.
> Da kein harter Progress angedacht ist, geht sich das aus. Die "progress"-Stamm steht bei uns auf normal 7/8 derzeit (keine Elitegilde).



Hehe, die Diskussion hatten wir gestern, Morchok HC wollte absolut nicht seine Kristalle dahin werfen wohin diese sollten und irgendwann schrieb jemand: "Wozu die Hektik, dieser Patch füllt garantiert mehr als ein halbes Jahr unserer Spielzeit." Und ja - er hatte recht. Am Ende des Abends noch schnell den Boss auf normal umgehauen und heute gehts dann an die anderen Bosse im Normalmode - nächste Woche neuer Versuch.


----------



## Varagon (15. Dezember 2011)

*



			Was haltet ihr von Patch 4.3?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Nichts. Ich habe aufgehört. 5 Jahre 13 Euro zahlen und die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre haben es mir sehr leicht gemacht.


Jetzt warte ich gespannt auf Guild Wars 2 *-*

OTT: die Zeit bis GW2 release verbringe ich mit Skyrim, das Spiel kann ich nur empfehlen 


lg


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Dezember 2011)

Varagon schrieb:


> Nichts. Ich habe aufgehört. 5 Jahre 13 Euro zahlen und die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre haben es mir sehr leicht gemacht.
> 
> 
> Jetzt warte ich gespannt auf Guild Wars 2 *-*
> ...



Skyrim und WoW sind nur all zu schlecht vergleichbar 

Mir sind da zu wenige Menschen unterwegs ...


----------



## Fedaykin (15. Dezember 2011)

Varagon schrieb:


> Nichts. Ich habe aufgehört. 5 Jahre 13 Euro zahlen und die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre haben es mir sehr leicht gemacht.
> 
> 
> Jetzt warte ich gespannt auf Guild Wars 2 *-*
> ...



Selten einen sinnloseren Beitrag gelesen. Du spielst nicht mehr, hast demnach Patch 4.3 nie angerührt und gibst jetzt deine Meinung preis, dolle Wurst.


----------



## Lahri (15. Dezember 2011)

so eine neue ID hat gestern begeonnen. 
In der letzten haben wir Deathwing im Normalmode nach 1 Stunde tryen gelegt (wir hatten ein paar anlaufschwierigkeiten ab Plattform 3). 

In der neuen ID gestern haben wir für den ersten Boss 1,5 Stunden gebraucht um diesen HC zu legen, danach haben wir Yoshir oder so ähnlich angefangen zu versuchen, nach dem 4. Try haben wir es aber sein lassen und uns den Rest im Normalmode gelegt. 

Werden uns jetzt nach und nach an die HMs wagen. 

Meine Meinung von den letzten paar Posts hat sich also nochmal gebessert.


----------



## Yinj (15. Dezember 2011)

Da ich erst seit Zwei Tagen wieder Spiel kann ich noch nicht viel dazu sagen! Habe auch nicht vor noch in diesem Addon wieder am Raid geschehen Teilzunehmen, aber mit dem LFR Tool werde ich vielleicht mal reinschaun.

Finds irgendwie gut das ich selbst nach einem 1/2 Jahr Spielpause mit meinem Dk immernoch mit der selben Prio Liste gutn DMG fahr (dazu muss gesagt sein das mein GEar noch nichtmal für ZA und ZG rdy ist und bis ca 12k DPS komm). Werds mir übers WE mal genauer anschaun.

Und zum Thema zu leicht: Wenn euch WoW zu einfach ist, warum Spielt ihr nichts anderes? Wenn euch ein Spiel zu einfach ist, welche Sinn hat es dann jeden Monat 12,99€ zu bezahlen? Und wer mit full T12 sich über zu einfache 5er Inis aufregt:

............................................________ 
....................................,.-'"...................``~., 
.............................,.-"..................................."-., 
.........................,/...............................................":, 
.....................,?......................................................\, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:"........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....} 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../ 
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-" 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\ 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\ 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\ 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................` 


MFG


----------



## Varagon (15. Dezember 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Selten einen sinnloseren Beitrag gelesen.



dito.

Wo habe ich gesagt das ich 4.3 nicht getestet habe? Sonst hätte ich mir natürlich auch kein Urteil erlaubt... Du solltest aufhören sinnlos zu interpretieren 

Aber du hast recht, ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich nach 4.3 aufgehört habe *narf*



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Skyrim und WoW sind nur all zu schlecht vergleichbar
> 
> Mir sind da zu wenige Menschen unterwegs ...



Deswegen spiel ich mal was anderes....um mal was anderes zu spielen ^^


----------



## Technocrat (15. Dezember 2011)

erwo schrieb:


> Hab mal die Patchnotes gelesen, glaube kaum das es die Leute dazu bringt mit WoW weiterzuspielen...
> 
> Wieder nix neues, immernoch der selbe langweilige Einheitsbrei...



Was zeigt, das Du einer von denen bist, die nicht wissen, wie man MMOs spielt. Um es mal metaphorisch auszudrücken: Du malst nach Zahlen statt Dein eigenes Gemälde zu erstellen. Kein Wunder das Du das als langweilig empfindest. Ich hingegen mache mein eigenes Ding in WoW, frei von jeder vorgegebenen Story, und mir ist nach 7 Jahren noch nicht langweilig.


----------



## Koldin (2. Januar 2012)

Also mir gefällt 4.3 gar nicht. Ich hatte mir da irgendwie mehr von erhofft.

Es sind ja nicht nur die drei Inis, durch den Raidbrowser pflügt man mit zwanzig mann und spielt dabei mit seinen Elenbogen

und wenn der dann clear ist fällt es mir schwer mich für die 10/25 ids zu motivieren.




Mir geht es dabei nicht um Items sondern vielmehr um Totesschwinge, Ony + Nef in allen Variationen und Ausführungen gejagt 

und mit Schweiß und Blut bezahlt und dann das




Der Aspekt des Todes läd zum gemeinsamen looten ein und das enttäuscht mich

Der Addone Oberbösewicht is einfach ne Lachnummer, ein guter Indikator dafür ist doch das TS

Jubelt ihr noch wenn ein Dicker liegt oder wie ist eurer Feeling nach dem Raid 

Freut ihr euch über 10% weniger BossHP kommst so ein Feeling auf von wir haben was episches geschafft 

Mir fehlt das momentan was nicht heist das aufhöre uder sowas wow ist ein tolles game 




Ich hoffe nur das es wieder ein bisschen besser wird


----------



## Derulu (2. Januar 2012)

Koldin schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt 4.3 gar nicht. Ich hatte mir da irgendwie mehr von erhofft.
> 
> Es sind ja nicht nur die drei Inis, durch den Raidbrowser pflügt man mit zwanzig mann und spielt dabei mit seinen Elenbogen
> 
> und wenn der dann clear ist fällt es mir schwer mich für die 10/25 ids zu motivieren.



Dann spiel doch nicht den "Nicht-Raider-Modus" (ja, nämlich genau DAS ist der RF-Modus, gedacht für eigentliche Nicht-Raider oder Menschen die eben keine Zeit haben, mit Stammgruppen unterwegs zu sein), wenn dir das zu einfach ist, sondern spiel auf DEINEM Schwierigkeitsgrad. Aber zuerst die Einsteigerstufe zu spielen UND DANN zu jammern, dass diese Stufe zu schnell durech ist UND, DASS mann dann keine Lust mehr auf den eigentlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad mehr hat ist öhm.....paradox

Da führt Blizzard 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade ein, damit JEDER der will auch zum Raiden kommt (natürlich fallen auch hier welche durch den Rost, wirklich alle kann man eben nicht abdecken) und die "Herausforderung" bekommt die er braucht(RF für die die sonst nie raiden, Normal für die etwas Organisierteren aber noch nicht ganz so Guten, HC für die durchorganisierte Raidstammgruppe) ...und dann spielen Spieler auf einer Stufe, die gar nicht für sie gemacht/gedacht ist, und mosern dann, dass es viel zu einfach wäre


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Januar 2012)

Koldin schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt 4.3 gar nicht. Ich hatte mir da irgendwie mehr von erhofft.
> 
> Es sind ja nicht nur die drei Inis, durch den Raidbrowser pflügt man mit zwanzig mann und spielt dabei mit seinen Elenbogen
> 
> und wenn der dann clear ist fällt es mir schwer mich für die 10/25 ids zu motivieren.


Na Du bist ja mal ein wahrer "Pro". Mit dem Kommentar hast Dir nicht wirklich einen Gefallen getan. Der einfache Schwierigkeitsgrad ist Dir zu einfach, aber in den normalen oder schweren willst Du mangels Motivation nicht rein? Und dann beschwerst Du Dich wie einfach es sei? Großes Kino.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Januar 2012)

Mir gefällt der Patch immer noch. 

Schien es letzte Woche erstmals so, wir könnten mittels Raidfinder tatsächlich alle Charaktere "durch" bekommen, das Tapferkeitspunkt-Cap erreichen, entbrannte diese ID nebst Raidfinder-Lust ein Rennen in der Archäologie, wer das Phiolenrezept zuerst findet. Alle hatten Urlaub, alle farmten stundenlang.
Einen kleinen Knicks gab es, als unser Gildenmeister, der schon weit länger farmte als wir, es dann tatsächlich bekam, dennoch wollen nun alle das Rezept haben, um das ein für alle Mal zu beenden. 
Wie es dazu kam, weiß keiner so genau. Ein Gildenmitglied verbrachte die Jahreswechselwoche bei einem anderen und konnte/wollte keine Instanzen laufen und langweilte sich ... vielleicht ging es so los, wer weiß^^

Gestern Abend gab es dann einen Farmtotpunkt und wir nutzten stattdessen den Raidfinder, hat weiterhin Spaß gemacht, gerade auch weil wir in teilweise vertauschten Rollen unterwegs waren, mein Druide neuerdings heilt ...

Natürlich muss man sowas immer mit Vorsicht genießen. Sowas kann auch immer die Vorhut vor einem WoW-BoreOut sein.


----------



## Mindadar (2. Januar 2012)

Hier müssen viele bei sein die den Ds raid schon auf Hero durch haben wenn Sie Patch 4.3 für zu leicht halten, verstehe ich nicht.

Ich find den patch schwer weil ich ert 1/8 auf Hero tot habe.


----------



## garak111 (2. Januar 2012)

Als arbeitender-nur-abends-ein-paar-Stunden-Spieler gefällt mir der Patch sehr gut. Zu Beginn war ich sehr skeptisch eingestellt und stelle nun fest, dass mir das neue LfR-Tool oder auch die schnell durchzuspielenden Instanzen zusagen. Somit mal ein klares Plüschen von mir.

Ob der Patch auslangt bis MoP erscheint vermag ich noch nicht abzuschätzen. Ist halt die Frage, wann MoP kommt, bzw. ob Blizz ein bisschen an Contend für Cata noch bringen wird . Also hier nehme ich mal eine neutrale Position ein.

Der für mich noch negative Teil des Patches betrifft die Lootvergabe im LfR. Hier sollte bzw. muss blizzard noch aktiv werden. Eventuell verstehe ich die Lootvergabe aber auch nicht ganz. Folgende Beispiel in letzter ID:

Loot bei DS Zweihandstab mit Tempo-Proc (Name nicht griffbereit in Arbeit)
Als Shammy kann man Bedarf machen. Wird hier nicht unterschieden, ob man als Heiler oder DD im Raid ist. Healshammy gewinnt mit Bonus +100. Oder sieht blizzard dies als Heilerwaffe an? Das geflame nach Lootvergabe war rießig. Aber wie sollte sich der Shammy verhalten. Für sec-spec klar need, aber wieso bekommt er einen Rollenbonus?
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller von Blizzard vorzugeben (was bestimmt nicht so leicht wäre), für welche Rolle (tank-Heiler-DD) der Gegenstand ist, anstatt die Klassen anzugeben? Oder wieso gewinnt jemand 2 mal das gleiche Token, oder hat bereits ein den Gegenstand aus nh /hc token. 
Außerdem meine ich, dass die Gegenstände auf KEINEN Fall handelbar sein sollten. Wenn eine halbe Gilde im Raid antritt, werden die Loots untereinander gut "ausgetauscht". 
Aber der LfR ist noch jung, und ich hoffe, dass Blizzard da noch einiges rumschrauben wird.

Insgesamt gesehen bin ich zufrieden mit dem Patch.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Januar 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Als Shammy kann man Bedarf machen. Wird hier nicht unterschieden, ob man als Heiler oder DD im Raid ist. Healshammy gewinnt mit Bonus +100. Oder sieht blizzard dies als Heilerwaffe an? Das geflame nach Lootvergabe war rießig. Aber was sollte der Shammy machen. Für sec-spec klar need, aber wieso bekommt er einen Klassenbonus?


Wieso nicht? Der Procc ist für einen Heiler vielleicht nicht ganz optimal, aber auch nicht so verkehrt dass die Welt untergeht. Und da er laut Tooltip von ALLEN Zaubern (und nicht nur Schadenszaubern) ausgelöst wird, ist er für einen Heiler legitim, grad wenn dieser evtl. noch eine deutlich schlechtere Waffe trägt. Dass der Kolben mit dem AoE-Heilprocc geeigneter ist steht außer Frage, aber flamen muss man den Schami trotzdem nicht, er hat ein Recht darauf wie auch der Magier oder Hexer. Überhaupt find ich den Egoismus etlicher Caster-Spieler doch recht erstaunlich. Letztens hat eine Eule meiner Heilschamine in einer der neuen 5er auch eine Waffe mit Willenskraft weggewürfelt. Wille ist ja schließlich = Trefferwertung. Dass es für den Heiler jedoch weit wichtiger ist da die Manaregeneration davon abhängt spielt ja keine Rolle. Aber nachher im LfR heulen wenn eine Tempowaffe an einen Heiler geht.

Dass die Lootverteilung im LfR aber noch verbessert werden könnte steht außer Frage, aber das kann ja noch werden.


----------



## Fredericus (2. Januar 2012)

Moin,

Also,

 Die letzte wirklich gut gemachte Instanz, vom optischen und spielerischen her, war Ulduar. Danach verschwand erst die bis dato meist wirklich interessante und schöne Umgebung aus den Kopfen der Entwickler, und seit 4.3 haben die Kämpfe auch nix mehr mit den Begriffen "abwechselungsreich" und "interessant" zu tun.


----------



## Blackout1091 (2. Januar 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Ob der Patch auslangt bis MoP erscheint vermag ich noch nicht abzuschätzen. Ist halt die Frage, wann MoP kommt, bzw. ob Blizz ein bisschen an Contend für Cata noch bringen wird . Also hier nehme ich mal eine neutrale Position ein.



Ne reicht er nicht. Bei mir zumindest an sich has du Recht der Patch ist gut.
Ich werde bis MoP warten. Der Account ist jetzt ausgelaufen 
Denke die Spielinhalte sind für ein großen Patch einfach zu niedrig gehalten.


----------



## Shelung (2. Januar 2012)

Naja jeder der Raiden will macht was falsch wenn er erst dungeonbrowser -> normal    macht

Allerdings kommt man bei heutigen Anforderungen bestimmt gar nicht drumherum.


----------



## Koldin (3. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Na Du bist ja mal ein wahrer "Pro". Mit dem Kommentar hast Dir nicht wirklich einen Gefallen getan. Der einfache Schwierigkeitsgrad ist Dir zu einfach, aber in den normalen oder schweren willst Du mangels Motivation nicht rein? Und dann beschwerst Du Dich wie einfach es sei? Großes Kino.






oO ich verstehe dich nicht ich habe doch gar nichts von Pro geschrieben oder das es zu einfach ist. Ich meinte lediglich das das Feeling gelitten hat. Viel interesanter ist doch aber das du nur die ersten drei Zeilen meines Beitrags kopiert hast, genau wie dein Vorposter. Aber mal ehrlich wie groß war den bei euch die Freude über den ersten Bosskill in DS gabs da ein TS mitschnitt ????Und noch eins dieser Thread heist " Was hältet ihr von 4.3" ganz ehrlich ich darf ne eigene und auch eine Negative Meinung haben. Kein Grund hier Patzig zu werden.




MFG Kolle


----------



## stulle8 (3. Januar 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Der für mich noch negative Teil des Patches betrifft die Lootvergabe im LfR. Hier sollte bzw. muss blizzard noch aktiv werden. Eventuell verstehe ich die Lootvergabe aber auch nicht ganz. Folgende Beispiel in letzter ID:
> 
> Loot bei DS Zweihandstab mit Tempo-Proc (Name nicht griffbereit in Arbeit)
> Als Shammy kann man Bedarf machen. Wird hier nicht unterschieden, ob man als Heiler oder DD im Raid ist. Healshammy gewinnt mit Bonus +100. Oder sieht blizzard dies als Heilerwaffe an? Das geflame nach Lootvergabe war rießig. Aber wie sollte sich der Shammy verhalten. Für sec-spec klar need, aber wieso bekommt er einen Rollenbonus?
> ...



Es wird doch nach rolle und klasse unterschieden das dds nicht auf beweglichkeit einhand würfeln wenn sie zweihand stärke brauchen.
Haste ist super für schami heiler evtl is er nebenbei noch ele, was solls legt man den boss nächste woche noch mal ^^ dauert doch nicht lange
gut das mit dem handelbar ist ein kleines problem aber wenn man feststellt man hat doch schon was besseres kann mans so immer noch verteilen


----------



## Derulu (3. Januar 2012)

Koldin schrieb:


> oO ich verstehe dich nicht ich habe doch gar nichts von Pro geschrieben oder das es zu einfach ist. Ich meinte lediglich das das Feeling gelitten hat. Viel interesanter ist doch aber das du nur die ersten drei Zeilen meines Beitrags kopiert hast, genau wie dein Vorposter. Aber mal ehrlich wie groß war den bei euch die Freude über den ersten Bosskill in DS gabs da ein TS mitschnitt ????Und noch eins dieser Thread heist " Was hältet ihr von 4.3" ganz ehrlich ich darf ne eigene und auch eine Negative Meinung haben. Kein Grund hier Patzig zu werden.
> 
> MFG Kolle



Die ersten 3 Zeilen beinhalten das, worauf ich mich bezog, weshalb ich auch nur das zitiert habe:

"Deathwing ist im RF zu einfach, und jetzt wo der da down ist, hab ich keine Lust mehr auf die (für mich gedachten) Schwierigkeitsgrade"

Es ist doch wohl klar, dass bei keine allzugroße Freude aufkommen kann, wenn man einen Raid bestreitet, der unter der für die jeweiligen Spielverhältnisse angelegten Schwierigkeitsstufe liegt. Ein (erwachsener) Sportler freut sich vermutlich auch nicht so sehr, wenn er bei der Kinderolympiade ein Rennen gewinnt. Wenn er allerdings ein Rennen gewinnt, das für seine Alters- und Leistungsklasse gedacht ist, sieht das Ganze vermutlich schon wieder etwas anders aus. 

Und zur Info: Ich habe gar keinen Bosskill in DS aber wenn ich einen hätte, dann sicherlich nicht im RF, dazu habe ich früher zuviel geraidet um heute die "Anfänger-/Unorganisierten-/Wenigspieler-Stufe" als Maßstab herzunehmen...


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Januar 2012)

Koldin schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich wie groß war den bei euch die Freude über den ersten Bosskill in DS gabs da ein TS mitschnitt ????


Nicht größer oder kleiner wie der erste Kill in jeder xbeliebigen Raidinstanz - falls Du den guten alten Morchok meinst. Ich habe mit 2 Chars je einen aktiven Raid mit unterschiedlichem Fortschritt und will Dir sagen wo wir uns gefreut haben:

- bei Schwarzhorn, weil der Raid 1 weit mehr auf Trab gehalten hat als wir je für möglich hielten; da war die Erleichterung groß als der endlich lag
- beim ersten Kill des Wahnsinns mit Raid 2, denn Phase 2 hat es durchaus in sich
- beim Kill von Morchok heroisch mit Raid 2
- usw.

TS-Mitschnitte gibts davon nicht und ich versteh nicht ganz, was das mit dem Grad meines Freude-Empfindens zu tun hat. Gilt es im Facebook-Zeitalter nur noch als wahrhaftige Freude, wenn man jede Empfindung auf yotube hochlädt? Wenn ja, bin ich zu alt dafür und bleibe bei der "klassischen Variante" - meiner eigenen inneren Freude. Natürlich haben wir im TS gejubelt und erleichtert aufgeatmet, nur reicht unser Geltungsbedürfnis nicht so weit, das sofort mit der ganzen Welt teilen zu müssen. Und so schön wie die Koreaner hätten wir das eh nicht hinbekommen.

Du musst bedenken: Die Kämpfe im Raidfinder sind teils deutlich abgespeckte Versionen zum normalen oder gar heroischen Modus. Im LfR muss man recht wenig beachten und kann trotzdem Erfolg haben. Das ist so gewollt, wie Blizzard ja immer wieder betont. Und es ist gut so. Wer hätte schon Lust mit 24 wild zusammengewürfelten Leuten, die man im Regelfall nie wieder trifft, stundenlang an einem Boss zu wipen? Richtig, niemand. Dafür sind die anderen Modi da. Der LfR hat dennoch seine Daseinsberechtigung und hätte meiner Meinung nach ruhig eher als erst zu 4.3 eingeführt werden dürfen. Man kann dort die grundlegenden Mechaniken schon mal sehen, man kann sich mit etwas Glück ausrüsten als gute Vorbereitung auf Normal- und Hardmode. Was will man mehr? Und warum wird sich darüber aufgeregt? Gibt keinen Grund dafür.

Im Normalmode sieht das schon wieder anders aus. Da sollte man all die Dinge beachten die im LfR keinen interessieren oder die es dort nicht mal gibt. Keiner drückt bei Ultraxion den lila Knopf? Wipe. Keiner achtet bei Schwarzhorn auf den Pionier (den es im LfR gar nicht gibt)? Bäm, Schiff explodiert. Man missachtet die Fassrolle auf dem Rücken? Überschwemmung mit Adds und Wipe. Undsoweiterundsofort. Keine Frage, der Schwierigkeitsgrad in DS ist einfacher als bspw. zu Beginn in den Feuerlanden, was aber sicher auch daran liegt dass viele eben diese zu schwer fanden und nur sehr langsam vorankamen. Ist das jetzt schlecht? Nein, warum auch? Es bedeutet einfach nur, dass geübte Raider zügig in die Hardmodes einsteigen können und Otto Normalspieler trotzdem Fortschritte im Normalmodus verbuchen kann. Win-Win-Situation für alle. Ob der Content dadurch schneller durch ist und viel Leerlauf bis 5.0 herrschen wird? Das wird sich zeigen.

Und so barsch reagiert wurde nur, weil Du Dich beschwerst wie einfach es doch wäre - dabei nur das Einfache kennengelernt hast und laut EIGENER Aussage nicht willens bist die "höheren" Modi überhaupt zu testen. Da wäre es halt einfach passender gewesen Du hättest gesagt "LfR ausprobiert. Ja war einfach. Passt für mich so, bin eh kein motivierter Raider" anstatt "Ololol, ich kenn zwar nur Easymode aber denke trotzdem dass jeder alles in den Po gesteckt kriegt".


----------



## dragonfiest9308 (3. Januar 2012)

Dieser Patch hat das spiel ja noch einfacher gemacht ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Januar 2012)

Bestes Beispiel: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/3161499446?page=1

Eine Diskussion über Firstkills in SW:ToR im WoW(!)-Forum. Die Kommentare kann man 1:1 in Diskussionen über WoW-Firstkills packen. So, wo war jetzt nochmal der Unterschied zwischen ToR und WoW?^^


----------



## Derulu (3. Januar 2012)

dragonfiest9308 schrieb:


> Dieser Patch hat das spiel ja noch einfacher gemacht ^^



Nicht ganz korrekt:

Dieser Patch hat dem Spiel im Raid-Endgame einen 3., leichteren ("Einsteiger-")Schwierigkeitsgrad hinzugefügt


----------



## Goylarna (3. Januar 2012)

Die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind einfach lachhaft gewählt.

LFR ist der Blindenmodus, wo man die Spieler noch mehr zum ogogrushen bringt und wo man sieht, dass die Fähigkeits wipes zu ertragen bei einem maximal zwei endet, anstatt mal die Klasse einigermaßen beherrschen zu lernen. Zum richtigen Zeitpunkt abzuspotten oder einn anderen knopf zu drücken hat nix mit Casual vs. Pro zu tun.

Der Normale Modus ist ebenfalls lachhaft.
In der RAidgruppe wo ich drin bin (1 x raiden 4 Stunde pro Woche), hatten wir zu BWD zeiten echt Probleme mit Bossen und teilweise 40-60 Versuche bis zum firstkill gebraucht (was sehr gut aufgenommen wurde). Auch bei FL mit Alysraza oder Raggi waren noch 30-50 Tries nötig um den Boss umzuhauen. Wenn dann Todesschwinge jedoch im 5 Versuch liegt und der erste Raidabend mit 5 Bosskills endet, wovon 3 First try sind, dann hat das mit Schwierigkeit nichts mehr zu tun.

Der Heromode geht in der Schwierigkeit, von Morchok abgesehen zu steil nach oben. Vor allem muss man sich equipmäßig einige male durch absolut unspaßige Normalmodes quälen um hier sinnvoll agieren zu können.

Aber offenbar ist die neue WOW Zielgruppe der Spieler, dem man es maximal zutraut 6 Skillpunkte zu vergeben und sich mit Pokemon und Kung Fu Panda zu beschäftigen. Mein Acc ist zum März gekündigt und wenn sich nicht viel ändert, wird er das auch bleiben.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind einfach lachhaft gewählt.
> 
> LFR ist der Blindenmodus, wo man die Spieler noch mehr zum ogogrushen bringt und wo man sieht, dass die Fähigkeits wipes zu ertragen bei einem maximal zwei endet, anstatt mal die Klasse einigermaßen beherrschen zu lernen. Zum richtigen Zeitpunkt abzuspotten oder einn anderen knopf zu drücken hat nix mit Casual vs. Pro zu tun.
> 
> ...


Dir ist der Normalmode zu einfach, aber der Hardmode zu schwer? Was denn nun? Müsste doch dann nach eurem Geschmack sein. Solange das also nicht so ist solltest Du Dich vielleicht nicht über irgendwelche imaginären Zielgruppen aufregen.^^ Und dass man für Ausrüstung mehrfach eine Instanz absolvieren muss ist ja nun wirklich neu und nicht etwa das Spielprinzip seit 7 Jahren...


----------



## Youmaycry (3. Januar 2012)

Völlig falsche Ansicht meiner Meinung nach @ Goylarna

Würde Blizz jedem Spieler gerecht werden müssen, so müsste es mindestens 10 unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade geben.

Dir ist der Normal Mode zu leicht, der LFR n Witz, aber Hardmode insgesamt zu schwer.

Entweder freut man sich drüber das der LFR leicht ist oder man freut sich drüber im Hardmode eine Herausforderung zu finden, wenn schon nicht im Normal Mode.

Sicher kann man DS nicht mit anderen Raids vergleichen, aber ich denke durch die 3 Schwierigkeiten, müsste für jeden etwas dabei sein.

Das der LFR auch Nachteile birgt ist unstrittig, aber jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.

LFR mach ich zum Spass, Normal Mode wenn ich denn mal Zeit habe, macht noch mehr Spass und für mich ist an HM nicht zu denken. Dennoch kann ich es mir ja aussuchen.


----------



## Goylarna (3. Januar 2012)

Was ist denn daran schwer zu verstehen?

Ich mochte den Normalmode wie er bei BWD, BOT sowie in FL war. Herausfordernd, aber mit genug Versuchen machbar bei ein bischen begabten Spielern.
Hardmodes waren m.E. für absolute Cracks und vielspieler mit sehr starkem Equip. Bei FL kam auch der Nerf des Normalmodes viel zu früh, aber man musste ja 4.3 unbedingt vor TOR auf den Markt werfen.... aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

In 4.3 hingegen bietet der Normalmode KEINE herausforderung für halbwegs begabte Spieler. In 3 ID´s eine Raidinstanz leerzuräumen bei gerade mal ca. 30 - 40 Wipes also 10-13 pro Raidabend ist lächerlich. Die Hardmodes hingegen bleiben in meinen Augen für Cracks. Also kann ich jetzt noch 7-8 Wochen den absolut unmotivierenden Normalmode clearen, bis 4.3 für Spieler in unserer Gruppe, die einigermaßen wissen, was sie zu tun haben zum raiden allerdings eher weniger Zeit finden machbar wird.

Zumindest muss man sehen, dass der Normalmode leichter geworden ist... das ist denke ich unstrittig...... und unter den leichter gewordenen Normalmode setzten sie noch den ololol LFR Mode. Frei nach dem motto... das Niveau ist tief, aber wir schaffen es schon noch es zu untertreffen. Wenn es LFR gibt, wofür Normal so einfach machen?


----------



## Goylarna (3. Januar 2012)

@Youmaycry.

Wenn Blizzard nicht versuchen sollte es jedem gerecht zu machen, warum dann überhaupt 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade?

Wieso nicht genug Content anbieten wie in BC, der in der Schwierigkeit wächst und jeder kommt halt soweit, wie es sein Skill/ seine Zeit zulässt.

Genau das jedem recht machen, jeder muss alles sehen macht doch die Probleme.


----------



## Cantharion (3. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> @Youmaycry.
> 
> Wenn Blizzard nicht versuchen sollte es jedem gerecht zu machen, warum dann überhaupt 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade?
> 
> ...




Würde Blizzard es jedem recht machen indem sie die Schwierigkeitsstufen richtig auf die Entsprechende Zielgruppe auslegen würden gäbe es das Problem ja nicht.

Weil dann Casuals die maximal bis Kara gekommen sind mit einer raid/den hcs dastehen - das motiviert doch keinen mehr.

Es ist doch nichts gegen ein "casual-mode" aka raidfinder einzuwenden - nur wenn er so leicht ist und die normalen Raids auch nur ein witz sind kann man das ganze natürlich vergessen.


----------



## Cantharion (3. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dir ist der Normalmode zu einfach, aber der Hardmode zu schwer? Was denn nun? Müsste doch dann nach eurem Geschmack sein. Solange das also nicht so ist solltest Du Dich vielleicht nicht über irgendwelche imaginären Zielgruppen aufregen.^^ Und dass man für Ausrüstung mehrfach eine Instanz absolvieren muss ist ja nun wirklich neu und nicht etwa das Spielprinzip seit 7 Jahren...



Wenn Blizzard die Balance der Schwierigkeitsgrade nicht sinnvoll hinbekommt, ist das doch nicht sein Fehler.

Es ging ihm ja auch nicht drum dass man mehrmals in eine Instanz muss, sondern darum dass man auch als guter raider in den normalen Modus muss und nicht gleich in heroraids gehen kann.


----------



## Goylarna (3. Januar 2012)

Das sehe ich anders.

Ich war z.B. zu BC zeiten in einer Gilde, die lange, lange Zeit in Kara feststeckte. Ich erinnere mich an einen Abend mit 21 Wipes bei der Maid.
Aber obwohl wir nur diese eine Instanz geraidet haben (und das schlecht), haben wir uns über jeden neuen Boss wie blöd gefreut.

Casual ist sowieso so eine Sache. Zeit hat nichts damit zu tun wie gut oder schlecht man ist. Es gibt einfach leute die können es und es gibt Leute die können es nicht. Ich kenne Spieler die kommen nur noch z Spielen ein paar Stunden pro Woche und bringen bei den Raids bomben DPS etc. und es gibt Leute die Spielen 24/7 mit Super gearscore und raus kommt nur heiße Luft.

Natürlich kann man LFR machen. Gönne ich jedem, aber dann bitte Normalmode mit entsprechendem Schwierigkeitsgrad und nicht als Freeloot.


----------



## Koldin (4. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die ersten 3 Zeilen beinhalten das, worauf ich mich bezog, weshalb ich auch nur das zitiert habe:
> 
> "Deathwing ist im RF zu einfach, und jetzt wo der da down ist, hab ich keine Lust mehr auf die (für mich gedachten) Schwierigkeitsgrade"
> 
> ...






Mal ne Frage, interpretierst du ein Buch anhand der ersten drei Zeilen ? Gw dazu 

Du sagst mir hier in der letzen Zeile das du, wenn du Bosskills hättest sie nicht im RF hättest. Wenn das dein Ernst ist bedeutet das, das du dann lieber die drei neuen Inis 7mal abläuftst (378er Loot) um ans Markencap zukommen! Du lässt dann also die chance auf t13 (384) + 250 Marken links liegen.

Erscheint mir ein bissi unglaubwürdig. Ergo ist DW im RF eher down wie im nhc und ergo kannst im folgefred lesen warum das für mich supoptimal ist.


----------



## Koldin (4. Januar 2012)

Und so barsch reagiert wurde nur, weil Du Dich beschwerst wie einfach es doch wäre - dabei nur das Einfache kennengelernt hast und laut EIGENER Aussage nicht willens bist die "höheren" Modi überhaupt zu testen. Da wäre es halt einfach passender gewesen Du hättest gesagt "LfR ausprobiert. Ja war einfach. Passt für mich so, bin eh kein motivierter Raider" anstatt "Ololol, ich kenn zwar nur Easymode aber denke trotzdem dass jeder alles in den Po gesteckt kriegt".



So ne Pfeife wie dich hab ich auch noch nicht getroffen. Zeig mir bitte wo ich was von "nicht willens bin zu testen" geschrieben habe. Du interpretierst hier einen Sch..ß rein, Sachen die ich nie geschrieben habe werden hier auseinander gepflügt und in der Luft zerrissen.

Für dich noch einmal ganz einfach zum mitdenken insofern möglich.

Ich steh auf diesen ganzen Storykram und ich erwarte von dem Oberbösewicht eines ganzen Addones, das er mehr drauf hat als Zahnbelag. Es geht nicht um HM oder LFR oder sonst was. Es geht darum das das der Aspekt des Todes ist.  Also kindlich ausgedrückt der Meister des Todes, der Cheffe, der Comander, der der über allem steht. Im Intro zerlegt der Stormwind und seine glühenden Fußabdrücke kann man jetzt noch sehen. Gelegentlich äschert er auch ganze Gebiete ein. 

Und dann kommen die Wackeren 25 wobei von 6 heilern 3 keine 5 stellige Hps zusammenbringen, 6 Leute sterben und der Extraactionbutton für ein Addone gehalten wird."Aber der Aspekt des Todes geht trotzdem down.

Da fragt man sich doch was die in Stormwind so den ganzen Tag treiben und ob die Drachenaspekte nichts weiter als ne Stellenauschreibung der Jobbörse Azeroth waren. Wenn die so ne Hilfe brauchen damit die Welt nicht vollends untergeht kanns mit ihren skills nicht weit her sein.

Ich hoffe du verstehst, das es hier nicht um irgend einen hm oder ilvl oder gs oder was auch immer geht. Es geht darum das das Feeling kaputt ist und egal ob es dir wichtig ist für mich spielt es eine Rolle. Mein erster DW kill war was das anbelangt ein Desaster. Es werden unweigerlich noch viele weitere folgen, allerdings ist das erstemal ja immer etwas besonderes aber ich glaube das liegt außerhalb deines Erfahrungshorizontes.

Wie du nun hoffentlich verstanden hast geht es mir nicht wirklich um die Stärke des Encounters sondern um das was er darstellt. Und ich bin mit dem was er darstellt nicht zufrieden deswegen bekommt der Pätch 4.3 ein fettes - 




Zum Schluß noch mal was anderes in eigener Sache. Die kurzsichtige impulsive Art ist genauso dumm wie die der whiner und trashkiddys. Prinzipell tust du genau das gleiche. Du liest etwas und ballerst dumm wie ein Stück Brot drauflos. Da vermischst du geschriebenes mit gedachtem, ich sag nur  

"weil Du Dich beschwerst wie einfach es doch wäre - dabei nur das Einfache kennengelernt hast und laut EIGENER Aussage nicht willens bist die "höheren" Modi überhaupt zu testen." 

Du versuchst gar nicht zu verstehen was der andere meint, da steht nur "4.3 ist schlecht" und zack Kopfkino. blablablablablalblablablablabla LFR ist ja so toll endlich können die raiden die gar nicht raiden wollen blablablablablablabla. Ich hoffe du bemerkst die Ironie des Satzes. blablablablablablablablalbalba schwieriehkeitsgrad blblblbbbalblbablbablablablab irgendwas dazu dichten blablablablablablbalblablab. Das schreibst du dann so hin und fertig ist die Antwort zum Thema WoW is killed by patch 4.3.

Aber darum gings nie.

Ich könnte dir jetzt auch erklären was supjektivität bedeutet und das empfinden etwas persönliches ist. Und es somit wahrscheinlich genauso viele Meinungen wie gespielte WOW Accounts gibts. Aber das wird dich wahrscheinlich schlichtweg überfordern. Deswegen nicht vergessen LFR ist für die die nicht raiden wollen. nhc für die die wollen aber nicht können. und HM für all jene die nicht anderes können.

Viel Spaß in dein dreidimensionalen Welt.


----------



## Koldin (4. Januar 2012)

Shelung schrieb:


> Naja jeder der Raiden will macht was falsch wenn er erst dungeonbrowser -> normal    macht
> 
> Allerdings kommt man bei heutigen Anforderungen bestimmt gar nicht drumherum.






kannst du das auch erklären??? Ich denke du meinst bestimmt den Raidfinder nicht den Dungeonbrowser oder?


Ich sag jetzt mal ganz frech das es andersrum besser wäre, so kannst du mit Glück schon den ersten t13 Bonus abholen und ein paar punkte für 397 Items beim Vendor.

Ist jetzt nicht meine Meinung allerdings würde ed mich doch schon interessieren wie du dazu kommst. Btw, wie equist du eigentlich deine Chars für Raids und wo ist da der Unterschied zum RF?


----------



## Koldin (4. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders.
> 
> Ich war z.B. zu BC zeiten in einer Gilde, die lange, lange Zeit in Kara feststeckte. Ich erinnere mich an einen Abend mit 21 Wipes bei der Maid.
> Aber obwohl wir nur diese eine Instanz geraidet haben (und das schlecht), haben wir uns über jeden neuen Boss wie blöd gefreut.
> ...






Amen, wo is hier der like Button XD


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Januar 2012)

Koldin schrieb:


> So ne Pfeife wie dich hab ich auch noch nicht getroffen.





Koldin schrieb:


> Für dich noch einmal ganz einfach zum mitdenken insofern möglich.





Koldin schrieb:


> Die kurzsichtige impulsive Art ist genauso dumm wie die der whiner und trashkiddys. Prinzipell tust du genau das gleiche. Du liest etwas und ballerst dumm wie ein Stück Brot drauflos. Da vermischst du geschriebenes mit gedachtem, ich sag nur


Kurzsichtig und impulsiv. Whiner und Trashkiddys. Ja, also wenn ich mir Deinen Sermon so durchlese stimm ich Dir zu; Du hast Dich damit trefflich beschrieben. Deine Ausdrucksweise trifft den Begriff "Trashkiddy" auf den Punkt und ich seh hier auch nur einen weinen, Dich. Aber da ich heut gönnerhaft gestimmt bin gratulier ich zu der Leistung, in laut Accountzählung gerade mal 8 (in Worten acht) Beiträgen keinen einzigen vernünftigen Satz produziert zu haben. Tut sich halt jeder mit was anderem hervor.



Koldin schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir jetzt auch erklären was supjektivität bedeutet


Nein könntest Du nicht, dazu müsstest Du erstmal wissen wie man Su*b*jektivität richtig schreibt.



Cantharion schrieb:


> Es ging ihm ja auch nicht drum dass man mehrmals in eine Instanz muss, sondern darum dass man auch als guter raider in den normalen Modus muss und nicht gleich in heroraids gehen kann.


Skandal. Gabs noch nie zuvor. Zudem: Wenn er sich über die Härte der Hardmodes aufregt ist er eben kein guter Raider und im LfR trefflich aufgehoben.


----------



## Schlamm (4. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind einfach lachhaft gewählt.
> [...]


Das mag für euch so sein, aber nicht alle Stammgruppen sind gleich gut. Wir finden den Schwierigkeitsgrad passend.

Die einzige Frage die sich doch stellt ist, ob der Großteil der Spieler die Ini zu leicht, richtig oder zu schwer finden. Hier mag der Eindruck aufkommen, es finden sowieso alle es zu leicht. Aaaaaber erfahrungsgemäß laufen hier nicht genauso viele Gelegenheitspieler wie auf den Servern rum. (Denn sonst wären alle Spieler auf den Servern WoW-Veteranen, alle Hardmode-Raider und sind grundsätzlich auf Platz 1 im "Goffel-Raid" und das ist ja nicht wirklich der Fall xP)


----------



## Goylarna (4. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt Gelegenheitsspieler ist für mich eine Ausrede.

Gutes gear bekommst du mit einer Ini Pro Tag. (Wahlweise 3-4 am Wochenende) Dann hast du am Ende der Woche 1000 Tapferkeitspunkte und 1-2 Items gelootet, die für DS reichen.
Inklusive Craftinggear, kann jeder in 3-5 Wochen raidfertig werden.

Das Spieler nicht in der lage sind einfachste Dinge zu tun. Z.b wenn in großen Buchstaben auf dem bildschirm steht Boss macht XYZ mal zu spotten, dass hat nichts mit gelegenheitsspielern zu tun, sondern mit einem schon in den Low Level Instanzen absolut Witzlosen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Habe vorgestern mit einem Kumpel Schwarzfelstiefen gespielt. Laut Dungeonfinder eine lvl 51-61 Instanz. Mit zwei Lvl 53er Chars Palatank und Holypriest haben wir das Ding leer geräumt. Das neue Spieler da adann im Endcontent nicht mehr wissen, wie man seine Klasse spielt ist nur die logische Folge. Inkl. der 1000 kleinen "Verbesserungen" seitdem ich spiele (z.B.: Schamane kein Downranking mehr, kein Totemtwist, keine Individuellen Skillungen wie Dual - Wield Heiler, statt 71, 41 Skillpunkte wobei man erst Baum A vollskillen muss, etc. etc.)

Und gerne nochmals: Ich beschwere mich primär nicht darüber, dass 4.3 bzw. DS zu leicht ist, sondern dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad seit 4.1 massiv runtergefahren wird in den Raidinis. Wo ist das Ende der Entwicklung? Gibts bald den Easy Raidfinder, wo man nur noch auf die kiste klicken muss? (Wobei da sicher auch noch einige nach Nerfs schreien würden, damit die Kiste noch mehr blinkt).
Die gute Entwicklung zu Cata beginn: Man brauchte CC in heros, man musste aufs Mana achten, fails führten zu wipes, Raidbosse benötigten einiges an Training ist jetzt ad absurdum geführt worden.

Es gibt nur noch Easymode und Pro Mode.... wo ist der "normale" Schwierigkeitsgrad nur hin?


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Gelegenheitsspieler ist für mich eine Ausrede.
> 
> Gutes gear bekommst du mit einer Ini Pro Tag. (Wahlweise 3-4 am Wochenende) Dann hast du am Ende der Woche 1000 Tapferkeitspunkte und 1-2 Items gelootet, die für DS reichen.
> Inklusive Craftinggear, kann jeder in 3-5 Wochen raidfertig werden.
> ...




Genau deswegen wehre ich mich auch gegen den Begriff des "Gelegenheitsspielers". Für mich gibt es eher "gewöhnliche" Spieler, die keinen besonderen Schaden fahren, die manatot werden, sobald es spannender wird und die als Tanks schonmal ihre Specials vergessen oder länger zum spotten brauchen.

Ein DD, der 15-20k Schaden fährt, ist für mich nichts wirklich besonderes. Fährt er jedoch mit 370er Gear nur knapp über 10k, ist er eher schwach, während 25k DPS schon äußerst brauchbar ist.
Genauso bezeichne ich nicht jeden Heiler als Noob, nur weil er nach kurzer Zeit oom ist, wenns mal ne Gruppe mehr ist, als erwartet. Genauso ist man aber auch kein Profiheiler, nur weil er noch sämtliches Mana hat und wir alle die Instanz überlebt haben, während er fast ausschließlich über heilige Pein geheilt hat. 

Aber so hat eben jeder seine eigenen Ansichten.

Für den einen sind eben diese 15k DPS bei anderen DDs locker ausreichend, da man weder in Instanzen noch in dem Raidfinder DPS-Probleme bekommt, die anderen flamen jeden unter 20k, weil man ja selbst 30k fährt.
Schlussendlich habe ich festgestellt, das ich mit 16-18k DPS in 4.0-4.1, 21-24k DPS in 4.2 und mit nun über 25k DPS grundsätzlich in zufälligen Gruppen erstmal immer recht weit oben stehe und auch in vielen Stammgruppen, die ne Aushilfe brauchten, ebenfalls immer "oben" mitgemischt habe.

Und ich bemerke eben immer wieder, das auch der Raidfinder wie auch die aktuellen Instanzen so manches Opfer fordern. Und damit meine ich eben nicht jene, die sich im Raidfinder sterben lassen oder absichtlich wenig Schaden fahren.
Ich habe mich übrigens schon selbst dabei erwischt, das ich bei Ultraxion (wohl wissend, das es mich eh nicht direkt tötet) den Knopf "verpasse", sowohl als Heiler mit Standartinterface, wo ich mir nicht jeden Boss in den Fokus ziehe und deshalb "nach Gefühl" zu spät drücke, als auch als DD, der sich einfach mal verschätzt mit seinen Castzeiten oder auslaufenden Dots.
Deshalb bin ich aber noch lange kein "Noob", der nicht in der Lage ist, einen einzelnen Knopf zu drücken. Da kommt eben durch das Wissen, das es mich eh nicht tötet, irgendwo eins zum anderen. Im Normal Mode wäre es mit Sicherheit etwas anderes.


----------



## Goylarna (4. Januar 2012)

Fehler machen alle und das ist ja auch O.K. und gut so.

Es gibt jedoch Leute, die können es einfach nicht. Nur hat das dann wenig damit zu tun ob sie 24/7 spielen oder 2x die Woche.

Nur wer nicht bereit ist mal nachzufragen oder nen guide zu lesen soll halt nicht über zu schweren Content jammern.


----------



## Figetftw! (4. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Der Heromode geht in der Schwierigkeit, von Morchok abgesehen zu steil nach oben. Vor allem muss man sich equipmäßig einige male durch absolut unspaßige Normalmodes quälen um hier sinnvoll agieren zu können.



Die ersten 4 Bosse sind sowohl im 10er als auch im 25er viel zu einfach getuned, bzw entsprechen dem Niveau von den ersten 4 Firelands Bossen. Ultraxion ist im 10er ein Witz und im 25er schon schwerer und Luftschiff ist meiner Meinung nach der einzig wirklich coole Kampf in DS.
Spine ist einfach total lächerlich, die Grundlagen des Kampfes hat man in 2-3 Progressstunden drauf und dann muss man einfach nur beten das genug Burst dabei hat um die Sehnen in 2 Phasen zu töten.


----------



## Warpbestie (4. Januar 2012)

Ich gebe auch einmal meinen Senf dazu.
Also meine Meinung zum Schwierigkeitsgrad von Drachenseele

LfR ist lachhaft wenn man den Boss schonmal Normal gelegt hat
Normal Mode hat unsere Gilde 6/8 bei 2 Raidtagen á 3 Stunden und man will es kaum glauben aber es macht *uns* verdammt viel Spaß. Also finde ich die Schwierigkeit genau richtig.
Zu den Hero Modes kann ich noch nichts sagen, da wir noch nicht so weit sind.


----------



## Schlamm (4. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Fehler machen alle und das ist ja auch O.K. und gut so.
> Es gibt jedoch Leute, die können es einfach nicht. Nur hat das dann wenig damit zu tun ob sie 24/7 spielen oder 2x die Woche.
> Nur wer nicht bereit ist mal nachzufragen oder nen guide zu lesen soll halt nicht über zu schweren Content jammern.


Es gibt viele Graustufen zwischen ich fahre 5k DPS und 35k DPS. Nur weil ein DD 20k DPS fährt heißt das nicht, dass er nicht weiß was er tut. Nur macht er vielleicht einige kleine Fehler und so bleibt etwas Schaden auf der Strecke. Das sind wahrscheinlich jedoch die Leute, die am meisten Spaß an WoW haben, ohne zu jammern. 

Schade, dass man nicht weiß, welche Spieler-Graustufe den Großteil in WoW ausmacht...


----------



## Goylarna (4. Januar 2012)

Wenn man bedenkt, welche Anpassungen für Pandaria geplant sind, was vor allem Skilltrees angeht, dann kann ich mir vorstellen, welche Art von Spieler, den großteil ausmacht :-)

Wenn ernsthaft gesagt wird, das aktuelle Skillsystem überfordere zu viele Spieler, deswegen muss es vereinfacht werden, ist einfach nur traurig.

@Warpbestie
Bei 6 Stunden Raid pro Woche 6/8 kommt mir wenig vor. Darf ich fragen wie weit ihr in FL vor dem Nerf wart?


----------



## Schlamm (4. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Wenn ernsthaft gesagt wird, das aktuelle Skillsystem überfordere zu viele Spieler, deswegen muss es vereinfacht werden, ist einfach nur traurig.
> @Warpbestie
> Bei 6 Stunden Raid pro Woche 6/8 kommt mir wenig vor. Darf ich fragen wie weit ihr in FL vor dem Nerf wart?


Es wird vereinfacht, weil es keine Varianten in den SKillbäumen gibt. Es gibt 90% Pflichtskills und der Rest ist unwichtig. Deswegen wird es vereinfacht, und es stimmt. Für mich ist es eine gute und nachvollziehbare Handlung von Blizz die Skillbäume zu vereinfachen. 
Heute geht doch sowieso jeder ins Netz und sucht sich die 0815-Skillung aus den Guides. Und es muss ja nicht schlecht sein: So bekommt jeder Skillpunkt wieder mehr Wert beim Leveln.

Und zum Thema 6/8: Nicht jeder spielt Progress, nicht jeder hat 10 mega Spieler im Raid. Haben die weniger Spaß als du? Ich wette im Gegenteil. Und selbst wenn sie in Feuerlande vor dem Nerf nur bei drei Bossen waren...Im Endeffekt geht es doch nur sekundär um den Fortschritt. Denn allein vom Inhalt kann WOW nicht überzeugen. Ohne Gilden und TS wäre WoW schon tot. Stellt euch mal einen Raider vor, der Random raiden geht - Eine Horrorvorstellung. Im TS bin Leuten/Freunden die man wöchentlich sieht, sich austauscht und nebenbei sich beweisen kann, meinetwegen auch nur bei den drei ersten Bossen. Das macht es doch aus, zumindest geht es mir so. 

Worauf willst du mit deiner Frage heraus? Komm bitte von deinem hohen Progress-Ross runter.


----------



## Exicoo (4. Januar 2012)

naja eig. ganz gut aber zu wenig content... ds geht schnell und lfr ja sowieso... die neuen Heros sind mittlerweile halt auch langweilig. Ein neues Questgebiet wäre nice gewesen.


----------



## Goylarna (4. Januar 2012)

Wieso denn nicht wieder zurück zu 71 oder nach der Erweiterung 81 Skillpunkte, die man frei auf 3 Bäume verteilen kann?

oder meist du bei 6 Skills gibts keine Standartvergabe?

Dann kann man auch gleich ganz auf Skillpunklte verzichten, aber dann auch gleich das RPG nach dem MMO streichen.

Meine Frage soll auslooten, wie Spielstark ich einen Raid einschätze, der offenkundig momentan die große Schar der Spielerschaft ausmacht.
Und glaube mir wir haben so viel Spaß im Raid und lachen uns oft kaputt.... aber es wäre schöner, wenn der Boss auch etwas zur Unterhaltung tun würde und sich nicht Kampflos ergeben würde.

ich sitze alles andere als auf einem hohrn Ross. Der gleiche Raid, der jetzt DS Clear hat nach 3 Wochen raiden ist 72 mal an Atramedes gewiped.... nur da war der Spielspaß größer....


----------



## Derulu (4. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht wieder zurück zu 71 oder nach der Erweiterung 81 Skillpunkte, die man frei auf 3 Bäume verteilen kann?
> 
> oder meist du bei 6 Skills gibts keine Standartvergabe?
> 
> Dann kann man auch gleich ganz auf Skillpunklte verzichten, aber dann auch gleich das RPG nach dem MMO streichen.




Man verzichtet doch ganz auf Skillpunkte, man darf zukünftig eine von drei Fähigkeiten alle 15 Level auswählen und diese sogar je nach Situation verändern...

Was "Skillpunkte" allerdings mit RPG, ergo "Rollenspiel" (= ich spiele eine Figur, mit der ich so tue als wäre sie "real" und als diese Figur interagiere ich mit einer Umwelt, bei der ich auch so tue als wäre sie real, obwohl sie es nicht ist...jedes "Räuber und Gendarm"-Spiel ist ein "RPG", wenn man es so auslegt, wie die Bedeutung der Wörter die den Namen bilden, lautet) zu tun haben sollen muss man mir auch erst erklären. Was ist daran "Roleplaying", wenn ich irgendwelche Fähigkeiten mittels irgendwelcher angesammelten Punkte verstärke und verbessere...nur weil es sich in Jahren eingebürgert hat, dass "RPGs" so etwas haben (bzw. die P&P-Rollenspiele so etwas haben, aus denen die "Computerrollenspiele" zumeist hervorgehen), ist es doch keine Grundvorraussetzung für ein RPG

Oder wie es Wikipedia sagt:

Ein *Rollenspiel* ist ein Spiel, in dem Spieler die Rollen fiktiver Charaktere bzw. Figuren übernehmen und selbst handelnd soziale Situationen bzw. Abenteuer in einer erdachten Welt erleben. Verwendet werden die eigene Fantasie, die Fantasie der Mitspieler und ein Regelwerk, das das Spiel strukturiert und eingrenzt. Bei spontanen oder traditionellen Rollenspielen (wie _Räuber und Gendarm_) sind die Regeln meistens implizit (z.B. das &#8222;Abschlagen" des Gegners), während sie bei reglementierten Rollenspielen meist in Form eines oder mehrerer Handbücher vorliegen. Besonders bei reglementierten Rollenspielen gibt es häufig einen Spielleiter, der auch die Einhaltung der Regeln kontrolliert


----------



## Goylarna (4. Januar 2012)

Also der erste Satz ist Korinthenkackerei.

Man kann also alle 15 Level eine Fähigkeit (Skill) aussuchen. Also ist es doch ein Skillpunlt den man nach 15 Levels erhält, oder etwa nicht.

Natürlich kann Blizzard sein Spiel verändern wie sie es für richtig halten, aber RPG hat (und das wird jeder Pen&Paper Spieler bestätigen können) eben was mit der Ausgestaltung eines Chars zu tun und dazu gehören in ein RPG auch die Fertigkeiten. 

Ich verstehe halt nicht, dass man sich jede Vereinfachung auch noch schönreden muss, vor allem mit extrem doofen Argumenten hier im Forum. Die Vergabe von 41 Skillpunkten führt also zu zu großen Einheitsbrei.... ergo reduzieren wir die Möglichkeit auf 6 Punkte. Sinn? Zweck? Am Ende wird es evtl 1-2 Wirkliche Entscheidungen pro Klasse geben, wie diese Punkte vergeben werden.... Einheitsbrei und Langeweile vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Schlamm (4. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Ich verstehe halt nicht, dass man sich jede Vereinfachung auch noch schönreden muss, vor allem mit extrem doofen Argumenten hier im Forum. Die Vergabe von 41 Skillpunkten führt also zu zu großen Einheitsbrei.... ergo reduzieren wir die Möglichkeit auf 6 Punkte. Sinn? Zweck? Am Ende wird es evtl 1-2 Wirkliche Entscheidungen pro Klasse geben, wie diese Punkte vergeben werden.... Einheitsbrei und Langeweile vorprogrammiert.


Das ist einfach nicht richtig. Schau dir mal den geplanten Skilltree vom Magier an. Hier sind mehrere Punkte, die einfach Geschmackssache sind. Allein die Varainten mit dem Sheepen, krauteresieren oder nicht, Drachenatem. Das sind alles Punkte die nicht an KlassenCombies gebunden sind - ergo Geschmackssache welche Skills ich mitnehme. 

So etwas gab es vorher nicht, weil zB. Krauteresieren und Drachenatem fest im Feuermagierbaum verankert waren. Also Frost- oder Arkanmage waren diese Skills nicht vorhanden, obwohl sie doch sehr nützlich sind. Das ändert sich nun. Ich finde es gelungener als der aktuelle Baum. 

Noch besser kann ich dir meinen Standpunkt nicht darlegen...


----------



## Nexilein (4. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Natürlich kann Blizzard sein Spiel verändern wie sie es für richtig halten, aber RPG hat (und das wird jeder Pen&Paper Spieler bestätigen können) eben was mit der Ausgestaltung eines Chars zu tun und dazu gehören in ein RPG auch die Fertigkeiten.
> 
> Ich verstehe halt nicht, dass man sich jede Vereinfachung auch noch schönreden muss, vor allem mit extrem doofen Argumenten hier im Forum. Die Vergabe von 41 Skillpunkten führt also zu zu großen Einheitsbrei.... ergo reduzieren wir die Möglichkeit auf 6 Punkte. Sinn? Zweck? Am Ende wird es evtl 1-2 Wirkliche Entscheidungen pro Klasse geben, wie diese Punkte vergeben werden.... Einheitsbrei und Langeweile vorprogrammiert.



Ja, ein RPG hat etwas mit Entscheidungen zu tun. Aber es geht nicht um die Anzahl der Entscheidungen, sondern um ihre Folgen.

Und wenn ich als Magier mit einem Skillpunkt darüber entscheide ob ich 2 Leute gleichzeitig sheepen kann, das Sheepen den Gegner nicht mehr signifikant heilt oder mein Sheep einen 3 Sekunden Stun auslöst wenn es Schaden bekommt, dann ist das viel besser als 5 Punkte die meinen Schaden um 5% erhöhen (und sowieso mitgenommen werden "müssen").

*edit*
Und das gilt nicht nur für den Magier


----------



## Fordtaurus (4. Januar 2012)

Sorry Derulu, aber was wikipedia zu Rollenspiele schreibt, hat hier jetzt gerade so viel zu tuen, wie 
"Räuber und Gendarm" mit WoW. 

Es ist doch wohl klar, das Blizz mit ihrem Spiel machen kann, was sie wollen, doch sehe ich für mich und MISToffPandaria mehr als schwarz, wenn sie innerhalb 2,5 Addons vieles althergebrachtes einfach über den Haufen werfen und das damit begründen:"Es wird einfacher/benutzerfreundlicher"

Sorry, da möchte ich am liebsten zu den bei Blizz verantwortlichen Personen gehen, ihnen kräftig vor die Füße erbrechen und meine Verdauungsendprodukte auf deren Schreibtischen/Tastaturen hinterlassen.
Ich habe mich jetzt gerade knapp damit abgefunden, das man nun 31 Punkte in EINEN Talentbaum verbrauchen muss, bevor ich einen anderen anwählen kann, was ja seeehr schwer ist*ironic off*. Habe zwar erst mit Mitte WotLk angefangen WoW zu zocken, kenne diese Art der Talentverteilung aber schon aus (oh welch zufall ein KLASSE Blizzardprodukt) Diablo2.

Das man dort nicht einfach so die Punkte löschen und neu verteilen kann, ist eine Sache, es hat aber viel mehr etwas von individueller Charakternentwicklung für mich, als der MIST den Blizz sich für das neu ÄTZon ausgedacht(?!?) hat. Ich möchte, jetzt mal nur rein RP-technisch, doch wohl selber entscheiden können, welche Talente und Fähigkeiten ich meinm Char zuteile. Die Auswahl mit 1von3 alle *15* (!?!)Level finde ich weder individuell noch wirklich benutzerfreundlich, sondern einfach eine Verdummverkaufung seitens Blizz.
Die jetzige und Diablo2 Form der Talentbäume zieht sich wie ein Faden durch die MMoRPG-Geschichte. 
*Wer damit nicht klar kommt: Sorry spielt Tetris, Hello Kitty, Sims, Egoshooter, aber* *keine Rpgs. *Nicht alles was alt ist, ist auch immer besser, aber halt auch öffters nicht schlecht. Wenn ich doch bloss wieder 41 oder 51 Punkte in die Talentbäume stecken könnte wie ich lustig bin. Soll doch einer sagen:"Ey allter noob, voll verskillt, Du bist ja sooo cheisse!" Mir sowas von (Pandaren)Wurst. Ich setze mich mit den Spielfiguren und deren Skills und Talenten soweit auseinander, wie ich es für richtig halte und habe (jetzt noch ) die Möglichkeit, mich wirklich (halbwegs) individuell zu entscheiden, wie ich skille. Klar findet sich immer eine "Best PvE oder Best PvP" Skillung, und ich schaue mir auch gerne mal einen Guide an, doch bin ich mit dem glücklich, was ich gerade in den Bäumen habe. Man(n) man(n) man(n), ich könnte jetzt noch seitenweise hier so weitermotzen, muss aber mal langsam was anderes tuen.

Noch mal Zitat Derulu"Was ist daran "Roleplaying", wenn ich irgendwelche Fähigkeiten mittels irgendwelcher angesammelten Punkte verstärke und verbessere..*.nur weil es (sich) in Jahren(so?) eingebürgert hat,* (sorry musste mal sein)dass "RPGs" so etwas haben (bzw. die P&P-Rollenspiele so etwas haben, aus denen die "Computerrollenspiele" zumeist hervorgehen), ist es doch keine Grundvorraussetzung für ein RPG"

Genau das. Ich spielte früher P2P-Rpg. ES HAT SICH SO EINGEBÜRGERT!!! Das man die Talente dann sogar Situationsabhängik wechseln kann finde ich, jetzt mal rein RP-technisch, mehr als unlogisch. Ich kann doch auch nicht im RL, nur weil ich nen Flurförderschein (Staplerschein) habe, mich situationsbedingt auf jedes Fahrzeug setzen und es Bedienen, ohne das ich mich hab darauf einweisen lassen und besser noch danach übe....

so jetzt ist ein bissl Frust raus  


so long


Ford

Edit sagt sie findet das jetzige Addon und den aktuellen Patch auch toll, genauso wie ich


----------



## Warpbestie (4. Januar 2012)

@ Goylarna
vor dem Nerf hatten wir 4/7(Alys paar mal getryt), da uns der Progress relativ egal war. Das Wichtigste war uns in erster Linie der Spaß


----------



## Goylarna (4. Januar 2012)

Das sind ja tolle Entscheidungen.

Der PVE ler wird normalerweise das 2 Gegner sheepen nehmen. Alles andere wäre quatsch. Über PVP wurde bislang nicht geredet. Kein gutes beispiel m.E.

Früher konnte ich als Schamane viele schöne Sachen machen beim Skillen.
Z.b. 2 x Einhandwaffe als Heuiler und auf Erdschild verzichten. Man wurde blöd angeguckt, aber der gruppenheal war heftig. Oder Hybridskillungen wo man als Heiler gut Schaden machen konnte oder als DD auch gut heilen.
Ich konnte als DK in drei Bäumen Tanken und alle Tanks spielten sich komplett unterschiedlich.

Und dann?

Das ist ja alles zu kompliziert. Nur noch 1 Tankbaum für den DK. Und bloß 31 Punkte verbraten in Skillbaum A, bevor man in den zweiten punkte vergeben kann.

Jeder konnte Kritimmunität Skillen, Irgendwann wurden dann Spots noch zu 100% Zaubern gemacht.
Ergo musste ich als Tank plötzlich weder Verteidigungswertung beachten noch Trefferwertung.

Man mag das Verbesserung nennen... ich nenne das Easymode.... bloß nicht nachdenken was man tut.


----------



## Derulu (4. Januar 2012)

Wann genau kam eigentlich die Begründung: "Das ist zu kompliziert, darum verändern wir es" in Zusammenhang mit Skillpunkten? 

Soweit ich mich entsinne war die Begründung für den aktuellen Baum: "Es gibt zu viel Theorycrafting und zu viele Leute verlangen, dass zu viele andere Leute so skillen wie in diesen Cookie-Cutter-Builts vorgeschrieben um überhaupt mit Ihnen zu spielen" (Zitat GC: "The Illusion of choice isn't the same thing as real choice")

Und die Begründung für den zukünftigen Wechsel lautet in etwa: "Wir haben zwar versucht, die allgemeingültigen Cookie-Cutter-Builts in diesem addon zu unterbinden, indem wir Koeffizientenskills weitestgehend herausgestrichen haben. Leider ist uns das nicht so wie gewünscht gelungen, es gibt immer noch diese Builts, weil es immer noch zu viele der Koeffizientenskills in den Bäumen gibt. Deswegen machen wir es jetzt ganz anders, es gibt keine Bäume mehr und ihr müsst euch eben alle paar Level für eine zusätzliche Fähigkeit entscheiden, die alle irgendwie einen Nutzen haben, denn das ist uns allemal noch lieber als dass wieder welche angerannt kommen und mit dem Ergebnis der Rechenaufgaben von noch einmal anderen Spielern, ohne zu wissen warum das Ergebis dies und jenes ergibt, und meinen ihren Mitspielern vorschreiben zu können, welche Talente sie wählen müssen um mitspielen zu dürfen ohne sich schämen zu müssen"^^

Das Konzept des "Talentbaumes" ist schon von Anfang an falsch gewesen, zumindest in dem Belang, dass einige der darin enthaltenen Talente nur Koeffizienten für andere Fähigkeiten sind und sich so immer nur ein Weg ergibt, der auch wirklich "das Optimum" darstellt....bzw. dass es zu viele gibt, die dieses (mathematische) "Optimum" als den einen einzigen richtigen Weg sehen, wie ein Charakter "ausgestalltet" sein muss

Hier setze ich einige Hoffnungen in das skillsystem das in TSW geplant ist (was aber vermutlich nicht klappen wird, denn dieses "Skillrad" wird zu viele zu sehr verwirren)


----------



## Goylarna (4. Januar 2012)

Na ja.... die Pandariaskills sind halt auch entweder eindeutig oder aber total uninteressant. Wenn das besser sein soll.

Ich finde man zäumt das Pferd von der falschen Seite auf.

Wenn es einen stört, das Spieler anderen Spielern reinquatschen bezüglich der Skillung, warum sind dann alle Chars Gläsern?
Weg mit Arsenal und Betrachtenoption Hinsichtlich von berufen, Skilltrees etc.

Es gab ein Zitat von ghostcrawler bezüglich Pandaria, dass viele Spieler mit der Skiltreemechanik überfordert waren und falsch geskillt haben und dass dies ein grund für die Änderungen ist.

TSW habe ich auch seitdem ich nähere Infos gelesen habe auf dem Schirm. Klingt sehr rund das System mit den Skills.


----------



## Derulu (5. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Es gab ein Zitat von ghostcrawler bezüglich Pandaria, dass viele Spieler mit der Skiltreemechanik überfordert waren und falsch geskillt haben und dass dies ein grund für die Änderungen ist.



"Falsch" in den Augen der Anderen 

Und wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass WoW schon zu Beginn so geplant war, dass es kein Mathematikstudium erfordert (^^) um "bestmöglich" spielen zu können (viele mitverantwortliche Mitarbeiter Blizzards bei der Entwicklung von WoW, haben UO auf hohem Niveau gespielt, und eine der Zielsetzungen war, das Spielkonzept "MMORPG" "einsteigerfreundlicher" und "massentauglicher" also weniger "nerdig" als noch bei UO zu machen) wird der Weg nur konsequent weiter verfolgt. Schade für die, die gerne rumprobieren oder gar rechnen mit den Fähigkeiten und den Koeffizienten die ein Skilltree bietet, aber sie sind in der "Masse" die angesprochen werden soll, nur ein kleiner Bruchteil...


----------



## VILOGITY (5. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Na ja.... die Pandariaskills sind halt auch entweder eindeutig oder aber total uninteressant. Wenn das besser sein soll.
> 
> Ich finde man zäumt das Pferd von der falschen Seite auf.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich nicht zu glauben, aber wohl leider wahr.
Ja so ein Guide mit fertigem Grund Skill Tree auf Buffed oder dem WoW Forum war meist länger als ne SMS, deswegen sind viele nicht damit zurecht bekommen, dann standen an den Skills
auch noch Beschreibungen dran, sowas sorgt schon für einen overload.

Sowieso total unverschämt von Blizz das man überhaupt noch skillen muss, einfach einen Skill Baum auswählen und gut ist.


----------



## szene333 (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir eigentlich erhofft, dass mit Einführung des Schlachtzugsbrowsers die Raids auf nhc wieder anspruchsvoller werden oder zumindest wieder wie fl vor dem nerv. Das ist leider definitiv nicht der Fall. Wer hier was anderes behauptet, der hat entweder keine Ahnung oder lügt ganz einfach. Seit der Einführung der hardmodes ist der nhc nie so einfach wie jetzt gewesen.

Es hieß doch damals, dass die Raids in nhc und hc "aufgeteilt" werden, damit jeder die Möglichkeit hat, alles zu sehen. Aber was passiert jetzt? Im Schlachtzugsbrowser kann jetzt wirklich jeder alle Bosse sehen bzw. legen. Trotzdem wird der nhc so dermaßen vereinfacht. Das soll mir mal jemand erklären.

Ich bin wirklich etwas traurig, wie sich das Game entwickelt.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Januar 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eigentlich erhofft, dass mit Einführung des Schlachtzugsbrowsers die Raids auf nhc wieder anspruchsvoller werden oder zumindest wieder wie fl vor dem nerv. Das ist leider definitiv nicht der Fall. Wer hier was anderes behauptet, der hat entweder keine Ahnung oder lügt ganz einfach. Seit der Einführung der hardmodes ist der nhc nie so einfach wie jetzt gewesen.
> 
> Es hieß doch damals, dass die Raids in nhc und hc "aufgeteilt" werden, damit jeder die Möglichkeit hat, alles zu sehen. Aber was passiert jetzt? Im Schlachtzugsbrowser kann jetzt wirklich jeder alle Bosse sehen bzw. legen. Trotzdem wird der nhc so dermaßen vereinfacht. Das soll mir mal jemand erklären.
> 
> Ich bin wirklich etwas traurig, wie sich das Game entwickelt.




Ich finde es sogar gut, das dieser bestehenden Professionalität etwas entgegengewirkt wird.
Nicht einfach, weil es "machbarer" wird, sondern weil es hoffentlich irgendwann zum Theorycrafting-Supergau kommt.

Es muss einfach nicht sein. Von jedem Spieler wird erwartet, das er sich mit den Guides auseinandersetzt. Denen zu seiner Klasse, gefühlte 90% der Raidleads fordern zudem, das Bosse bekannt sind, sogar am ersten Tag des Erscheinens (Raid Finder Teil 2).

Das hat immer was vom Auszubildenden, der in der Probezeit vor die Tür gesetzt wird, weil er mehr Fehler als ein langjähriger Angestellter macht. Und im gleichem Maße wie man sich in der Arbeitswelt darüber beschwert, das es an Nachwuchs mangelt, so geschieht es dann auch in WoW bei den großen Gilden. Nein, ich möchte hier keinen richtigen Vergleich Arbeit/WoW aufstellen  . Natürlich gibt es ziemlich viele grau-schwarze Schafe, Leute die keine Lust auf Arbeit haben, denen grundlegende Voraussetzungen fehlen, die eine völlig verkorkste Einstellung bzw. Verhalten haben, aber vielem Nachwuchs wird auch keine Chance gegeben, sich einfach mal einzuarbeiten.

Das Spiel ist immer das Gleiche, die Gesichter der Raidbosse sind anders, sie haben andere Fähigkeiten, sind teils schwächer, teils härter, teils auch einfach anders. Was sich jedoch zusehenst ändert ist der Anspruch der Raider bzw. Raidleads.

Ganz ähnlich wieder mit der Arbeit. Also ich habe auch eher fiesere Situationen brav ausgestanden und mich nicht direkt am nächsten Tag krankgemeldet, weil alles doof ist. Ich habe mir übelste Beschimpfungen angehört von meinem Chef und bin nicht wegen Mobbing Amok gelaufen. Ich habe keine Ausbildung abgebrochen, weil die Arbeit doof ist, weil man wenig verdient, weil man wie der letzte Hund behandelt wird ... und all das nicht, weil ich mir den Mist gerne anhöre, es verdiene oder Bluna bin. Sondern weil ich mal gehört habe, das es woanders genauso/schlimmer ist und die Ausbildung nunmal nicht mit den Herrenjahren vergleichbar sind. Ergo sollte man anfangen, den Spieß umzudrehen, mal Vorteile zu erkennen. Oh, ich verdiene Geld. Oh, ich erhalte Rückhalt von Familie, Freunden, Mitarbeitern. Oh, ich bin auf dem besten Wege, Karriere zu machen, wenn ich das durchstehe. und schwups ...

Oh, ich hab HIER meine Freunde, mit denen sogar Archäologie farmen Spaß machen kann. Ich habe hier viele Bekannte, bekomme viele Einladungen, den NEUEN Content kennen zu lernen. Ich bekomme neue Items, kann meinen Charakter verbessern. Ich habe einen bestehenden besonderen Charakter, mit dem ich viel erlebt habe, mit dem ich jetzt neues kennen lernen kann. Meine Freunde kommen mit der Schwierigkeit super zurecht, nicht zu schwer, aber die Anzahl unserer Spieltode bleibt absolut nicht beständig (ok, beständig steigend ...). Es macht meinen Freunden mehr Spaß ...

Aus diesem Grunde komme ich persönlich zum Resultat: 4.3 ist super, besser als 4.0, 4.1 und 4.2 ...


----------



## wolfracht (5. Januar 2012)

Ich versteh es einfach nicht, wie hier manche wirklich Blizzard noch dermaßen verteidigen. Seid ihr bei denen angestellt um in allen Foren gute Nachrichten von Blizzard zu verkündigen?

Es ist EINDEUTIG, dass das Spiel in jeder Hinsicht einfacher wird, dass alles auf ein Minimum von Arbeit reduziert wird. Alle heulen rum, es gäbe nichts zu tun in WoW, was genau daher kommt, dass eben alles einfacher wird. 

Vor 2 Jahren hat man sich noch mit Skillungen ewig außeinandergesetzt, es gab Grindfraktionen. Die eigene Klasse war schwerer zu beherrschen, Gold wurde einem nicht in Maßen hinterhergeworfen.

Für jede Fähigkeit, die Blizzard aus dem Spiel nimmt, sei sie noch so klein und bedeutungslos, geht einfach etwas in dem Spiel verloren, alles geht schneller. Das kann NIEMAND bestreiten, nichteinmal du, Derulu.
Genau gleich ist es doch mit dem Raidfinder. Der Content ist jetzt dermaßen schnell abgehakt, weil wirklich jeder, auch wenn er garnichts kann, Deathwing getötet hat. Wenn alles so schnell vorbeit geht, wieso wundert man sich dann, dass jeder sagt das Spiel wäre langweilig?


----------



## Derulu (5. Januar 2012)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Das kann NIEMAND bestreiten, nichteinmal du, Derulu.
> Genau gleich ist es doch mit dem Raidfinder. Der Content ist jetzt dermaßen schnell abgehakt, weil wirklich jeder, auch wenn er garnichts kann, Deathwing getötet hat. Wenn alles so schnell vorbeit geht, wieso wundert man sich dann, dass jeder sagt das Spiel wäre langweilig?



Und wo genau geht es langsamer? In Sw:ToR, das ich jetzt gerade spiele zB. ist es a) auch nicht gravierend schwerer (wie auch, man will ja wohl kein Nischenprodukt sein, sondern sich gut verkaufen, auch bei Einsteigern) und b) die "Raids" (Operations) haben genauso 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade (leicht, mittel-leicht und höllenschwer), da ist der Content auf "leicht" genauso schnell durch 

Wo ist jetzt nochmal genau das Problem den Content in dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu spielen, der der eigenen Spielstärke entspricht? Nur weil man ihn als geordneter, organsierter Raid im RF unglaublich schnbell legen kann, muss man doch nicht auf dieser einfachen Stufe spielen und dann sagen: "So, das war's, wir sind durch"


----------



## Goylarna (5. Januar 2012)

Professionalität?

Einfaches Beispiel:
Man fragt als Raidlead im LFR kennt wer den Boss nicht, muss noch was erklärt werden?
Es kommt keine Antwort und trotzdem failen 8-15 Leute. Und das ist der Standart. Kannst du da nen RL der sich ärgert und wen rauskickt nicht verstehen?

Anderes Beispiel.
Wenn ich einem Schachclub beitrete und merke ich komme irgendwie nicht mit den Regeln/Strategien zurecht und verliere dauern, was mache ich dann?
a) Mir Strategietips holen von Erfahrenen Spielern oder Bücher dazu lesen (=Guides) und Trainieren
b) Fordern, dass man doch bitte Damen, Springer und Türme aus dem Spiel entfernt, damit das ganze Einsteigerfreundlich ist, damit ich bei höherwertigen Meisterschaften (=Content) mitmachen kann?

Bei jedem anderen Spiel würde man schreien natürlich a) du Trottel, nur bei WOW ist b) das Mittel zum Zweck.

Das Spiel ist seit BC Einsteigerfreundlich und einfach genug geworden.
Früher waren Questmobs nicht immer 5 Meter neben dem Questgeber und dazu noch groß auf der Map gemarkert.
Früher brauchte man tatsächlich auch in Low Level Instanzen etwas Strategie, heute schafft man sie mit 2 Spielern, wenn die Instanz 5 Level über einem ist
Früher gab es X Interessante Werte (Verteidigung, Block, MP5), was heute massiv gekürzt wurde.

Ein Guide besteht normalerweise aus einem Post, den man in 10 Minuten lesen kann und nochmals 5 Minuten um sich die wichtigsten Facts zu notieren.

Wer dazu nicht willens ist, soll halt Hello Kittys Adventure Island spielen oder aber einsehen, dass er nicht allen Content sehen kann. Wir reden von 15 Minuten. Die Arbeit das ganze per Mathe auszurechnen hat sich ja schon wer anderes gemacht, von daher braucht da auch niemand ein Mathematikstudium für.

Aber eines sehe ich ein. Blizzard wird das Spiel immer an der Masse ausrichten, denn die MAsse verspricht Moneten. Da ich mich mittlerweile nicht mehr als angesprochene MAsse sehe, wird mir das Auslaufen des Acc´s dann auch nicht mehr viel ausmachen. Schade ist es schon, denn es gibt viele nette Leute die mit dranhängen und der Char hat viel erlebt, aber wenn das Spielerlebnis dann irgendwann von einem dressierten Affen bewältigt werden kann, dann wars das halt für mich.


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2012)

ich spiele immo mehr WoW als sonst weil es wieder Spaß macht. Und ich hab noch keinen Cata-Raid gesehen, im Gegenteil erst vor Kurzem die 5er Heroes angefangen. Wobei ich das PvP im Spiel wirklich gut finde, auch oder gerade WEIL es nicht balanced ist (und ich spiele keinen Blut DK). Ok die Talenbäume sollten so sein wie früher aber Dual-Skillung und Random BG, Rated BG und Arena sind doch wirklich eine feine Sache. Zwar wird Blizzard immer viel mehr Wert auf den PvE Content legen der mich seit Anfang Lich King nicht mehr interessiert, doch seitdem man auch noch in BGs leveln kann ist alles gut für mich. Und ich will auf KEINEN Fall Classic-Zeiten wieder - o Graus ! Mal sehn, nächste Woche teste ich auch mal Star Wars, man muß ja alles mal gesehen haben^^


----------



## Derulu (5. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Aber eines sehe ich ein. Blizzard wird das Spiel immer an der Masse ausrichten, denn die MAsse verspricht Moneten. Da ich mich mittlerweile nicht mehr als angesprochene MAsse sehe, wird mir das Auslaufen des Acc´s dann auch nicht mehr viel ausmachen. Schade ist es schon, denn es gibt viele nette Leute die mit dranhängen und der Char hat viel erlebt, aber wenn das Spielerlebnis dann irgendwann von einem dressierten Affen bewältigt werden kann, dann wars das halt für mich.



Richtige Einstellung:

Wenn einem etwas nicht mehr zusagt, wieso dafür Geld ausgeben? 
Aber auch:
Wenn einem etwas nicht mehr zusagt, wieso behaupten, das "Spiel ist tot"*, nur weil man selbst nicht mehr Lust an kommenden Veränderung hat

 *(hab' ich persönlich übrigens das erste Mal vor Patch 2.0 gelesen...das las sich damals ungefähr so: "Was, keine 40er Raids mehr und heilende Druiden laufen als Stöckchen rum? Das Spiel ist sowas von tot")^^


----------



## Cantharion (5. Januar 2012)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Es ist EINDEUTIG, dass das Spiel in jeder Hinsicht einfacher wird, dass alles auf ein Minimum von Arbeit reduziert wird. Alle heulen rum, es gäbe nichts zu tun in WoW, was genau daher kommt, dass eben alles einfacher wird.



Wer ARBEIT will soll sich ARBEIT suchen statt das Spiel dafür zu missbrauchen sein iRL nicht vorhandenes Ego aufzupolieren indem er mit highendgear in OG steht.

Ich verstehe nicht warum ihr so unglaublich viel Individualität fordert wenn es darauf hinausläuft dass die Raid-Kasper sowieso mit cookiecutter-build rumlaufen und alle das gleiche gesockelt haben.
In wotlk war es doch das gleiche critimmunität->ausdauer.


[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Ein Guide besteht normalerweise aus einem Post, den man in 10 Minuten lesen kann und nochmals 5 Minuten um sich die wichtigsten Facts zu notieren.
> 
> Wer dazu nicht willens ist, soll halt Hello Kittys Adventure Island spielen oder aber einsehen, dass er nicht allen Content sehen kann. Wir reden von 15 Minuten. Die Arbeit das ganze per Mathe auszurechnen hat sich ja schon wer anderes gemacht, von daher braucht da auch niemand ein Mathematikstudium für.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wenn es wirklich nur darum geht sich ein Post durchzulesen und genau nach dem Schema zu sockeln frag ich mich wo bleibt die Individualität der immer hinterhergetrauert wird?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und vor allem: Was stört es dich ob die Casuals den Content sehen oder nicht? mildert es deinen Spaß wenn normale Spieler den gleichen Content sehen? Verkraftet das dein schwaches Ego nicht?[/font]


----------



## Goylarna (5. Januar 2012)

Lies doch erstmal meine Posts richtig, bevor du dir über mein Ego Gedanken machst.

Ich gönne es jeden den Content zu sehen und mittels LFR kann es auch jeder egal wie gut oder schlecht er spielt.

Mich stört, dass der normale Content eine Lachnummer ist. 

Nochmals: Normaler Content BWD/BOT hieß 12-14 Wochen spielen bis alles down war, an Hardmodes war nicht zu denken. 70 Wipes bei Atramedes.
Für mich als Normalraider mit 4-5 Stunden die Woche Raid absolut optimal.

Normaler Content FL hieß 10 Wochen Raiden für 6/7 bis dann Blizzard der Meinung war, wir nerfen den ganzen Mist. Alysraza der bislang meistens 3-5 Versuche benötigte war plötzlich 2 Minuten schneller down als vorher und Raggi lag im 2. Versuch....danke Blizz.
Bis 4.3 dann 7/7 und 4 Hardmodes down nach 16 Wochen ca.

Normaler Content DS
Erster Raidabend 4/8 bei 4 Wipes und Rest des Abends mangels Schaden an Ultraxion gescheitert
Zweiter Raidabend 7/8 bei einigen Wipes bei Ultraxion, Luftschiff und Spine
Dritter Raidabend 8/8 und den Oberbösewicht im 5. Versuch gelegt
Vierter Raid 1/8 HM

Und was Individualität angeht. Seit Cata gibt es 0 Individualität durch weniger Skillpunkte und die Pflicht erst einen Baum vollzuskillen. Das habe ich jetzt schon 3-4 mal bemängelt... wenn du es nicht liest, nicht mein Problem.

Wenn du meinst es wird bei 6 zu vergebenden Entscheidungen besser... träum weiter :-)


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Nochmals: Normaler Content BWD/BOT hieß 12-14 Wochen spielen bis alles down war, an Hardmodes war nicht zu denken. 70 Wipes bei Atramedes.
> Für mich als Normalraider mit 4-5 Stunden die Woche Raid absolut optimal.



Optimal ist was anderes. Es mag Leute geben, die den Ergeiz haben, 70 x zu sterben, am gleichen Boss, das kann man offensichtlich sogar mögen, aber manche Leute (so ca 900.000 gem. Blizzard) haben aufgehört, weil es ihnen zu schwer war, weil sie keine Lust hatten zu sterben. Zwar ist das aus 2 Schlagzeilen zusammengesetzt, aber Unrecht habe ich im Kern damit nicht.



Goylarna schrieb:


> Und was Individualität angeht. Seit Cata gibt es 0 Individualität durch weniger Skillpunkte und die Pflicht erst einen Baum vollzuskillen. Das habe ich jetzt schon 3-4 mal bemängelt... wenn du es nicht liest, nicht mein Problem.
> 
> Wenn du meinst es wird bei 6 zu vergebenden Entscheidungen besser... träum weiter :-)



Bei diesen 6 Entscheidungen gibt es aber keine "richtige" für eine Klasse/Skillung. Zwar gibt es PvP-Entscheidungen, die für PvEler keinen Sinn machen, wodurch einige dieser Entscheidungen wegfallen, jedoch gibt es auch interessante (ja, Blizzard-Slang, ich weiß) Punkte, die von Encounter zu Encounter besser oder schlechter sind. Und genau da habe ich als Spieler, ICH, endlich mal die Wahl, ob ich nun während der Bewegung weitercasten möchte oder mehr Schaden machen will. Und nicht jeder Spieler wird hierbei in die Stadt zurückgeschickt, nur um das zu ändern. Und wenn ich dann nunmal während der Bewegung caste, dann fällt eben ein anderer Punkt weg.

Natürlich gibt es dann wieder verschiedene Geschmäcker, einige werden wohl sogar auftrumpfen mit einem "skill das, dass ist das einzige was Sinn macht", weil sie es selbst nutzen und nur damit zurechtkommen, aber das ist Lichtjahre entfernt vom "du bist verskillt, lies mal Guides du Noob!".


----------



## Goylarna (5. Januar 2012)

Genau daran sehe ich, dass ich im Spiel nicht mehr zuhause bin.

Wipe in Randomgruppen heißt in 90% der Fälle, dass mindestens einer geht.

Wie groß ist die Freude einen Boss zu legen, der 70x gezickt hat? Riesig!
Muss man jede ID einen neuen Boss legen?
Und im gegensatz dazu: Wir hatten Ragnaros Pre Nerf auf 13% und standen ganz knapp davor ihn zu legen. Was meinst du wie groß die Enttäuschung ist, wenn er dann durch Nerf zum Freeloot für unsere Gruppe wird? Der Jubel bei Atramedes war 10 x größer, als bei Raggi.

Aber die aktuelle Spielerschaft ist im gros eben absolut nicht lernbereit und unfähig Rückschläge zu verkraften bzw. daraus lehren zu ziehen.

Nach 10 Wipes bricht man da den Raid ab und weint im Forum rum, dass doch endlich generft wird. 

Ich war mal in einer LK Gruppe mit meiner alten Gilde. Da wurde nach 5 mal der Raid abgebrochen, weil es angeblich nicht ging, weil eine Heilerin meinte, sie könnte UNMÖGLICH heilen und decursen. Wenn das Niveau an solche Gruppen bzw. Spieler angepasst wird, dann gebe ich gerne zu, dass ich hier falsch bin.

Und zu den 6 Entscheidungen:
Ich sehe 2 Möglichkeiten:
Entweder ist eine Entscheidung wichtig, dann gibt es aber auch richtig/falsch im Sinne von Theorycrafting HPS. Ich vermute sogar, dass es noch schlimmer wird, da man von Kampf zu Kampf Optimale Skillungen hat und die Leute die sich nicht damit beschäftigen wieder MAßlos überfordert sein werden.

Oder eine Entscheidung ist unwichtig, dann ist es absolut egal wie man skillt. Man mag das Individualität nennenich nenne das Augenwischerei.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Oder eine Entscheidung ist unwichtig, dann ist es absolut egal wie man skillt. Man mag das Individualität nennenich nenne das Augenwischerei.


Warts doch erstmal ab. Ich bin auch skeptisch, aber wenn mans recht bedenkt... schlimmer als jetzt kanns doch kaum noch werden. Was hab ich die WotLK-Talentbäume geliebt. Wie oft bin ich dort drin für längere Zeit versunken und hab rumprobiert. Jetzt geht das nicht mehr, keine Toleranz möglich "dank" des 31er Zwanges. Vielleicht wird es ja wenigstens rudimentär mit MoP. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## szene333 (5. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Lies doch erstmal meine Posts richtig, bevor du dir über mein Ego Gedanken machst.
> 
> Ich gönne es jeden den Content zu sehen und mittels LFR kann es auch jeder egal wie gut oder schlecht er spielt.
> 
> ...



Das trifft es auf den Punkt.


----------



## Derulu (5. Januar 2012)

Für diesen einen Satz aus 6 Wörtern bedurfte es eines Fullquotes eines 21 Zeilen Posts?


----------



## Cantharion (5. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Und was Individualität angeht. Seit Cata gibt es 0 Individualität durch weniger Skillpunkte und die Pflicht erst einen Baum vollzuskillen. Das habe ich jetzt schon 3-4 mal bemängelt... wenn du es nicht liest, nicht mein Problem.



Ich finds geil:
Du bemängelst dass Leute deinen Post nicht lesen und bekommst es selbst nicht hin meinen Post zu lesen...

Was bringt dir Pseudo-Individualität wenn es sowieso darauf hinausläuft dass die PvE-Spieler mit ein und derselben Skillung rumlaufen und die PvP-Spieler mit ein und derselben skillung rumlaufen?
Genauso: Was bringt mehr Pseudo-Individualität beim Sockeln wenn du sowieso nach Mustern wie "Wert X bis zum cap dann Wert Y" sockelst?

Es sind einfach nur sockelsteine/Talente die niemand braucht und maximal neue Spieler verwirrt.


----------



## Goylarna (5. Januar 2012)

Ich schreibe extra für dich nochmals langsam, vielleicht verstehst du es ja dann. 

Vor Cata mit seinem schlechter gewordenen Skilltree design, gab es durchaus Individuelle Builds, die nicht groß in Guides waren.
Ich habe Beispiele beim Schamanen genannt wie den Dual Wield Heiler oder die Möglichkeit beim DK drei komplett unterschiedliche Tanks zu spielen.
Außerdem hatte ich wenn die Pflichtpunkte weg waren noch immer genug Sachen, die ich machen konnte.

Dieser Art von Individualität trauere ich nach.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen denkst du, dass bei Pandaria nicht wieder alle das gleiche Zeug sockeln und Reforgen werden? Oder die gleichen Glyphen.
Es liegt nunmal in der Natur der Sache, dass es Dinge gibt die für eine Spezielle Klasse oder einen Speziellen Boss am besten sind. Oder glaubst du, Pandaria wird dir die Gelegenheit geben Agi zu sockeln als Heiler oder Ausweichen auf die Schuhe als Heiler zu verzaubern?

Wenn du damit zufrieden bist, dass man dir 6 Entscheidungen auf 90 Level verteilt bei einem Rollenspiel als heiligen gral verkauft, schön und gut. Vielleicht bist du ja einer der Spieler, die von talenten überfordert sind... dann kannst du dich ja freuen.

Ich würde halt lieber das Stasi-tool Armory abschaffen, damit jeder Individuell sein kann ohne sich flamen zu lassen.

P.S.: ich habe mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht die neuen Schammietalente anzusehen. Es gibt tatsächliche eine Entscheidung, die Interessant wäre. Ansosnten ist es entweder PVP CRAP oder eindeutig. Jetzt kann ich mich bei meinem Schammie entscheiden ob ich mit oder ohne Tellurische Ströme spiele.... also wo bringt das neue System einen Vorteil? ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (5. Januar 2012)

Jo genau!! Seit Cata gibt es 0 bis -7 Individualität. Ich habe wie beschrieben zwar erst mit Mitte Lutschking WoW angefangen, fand aber die damaligen skilltrees halt bis jetzt am besten. Da hatte man zumindest noch das Gefühl, man könne individueller skillen, als z.B. jetzt zu Cata oder bald zum MIST of Pandaria. Ich möchte einfach das Gefühl der GROSSEN freien Auswahl haben, als "wähle 1 aus 3 alle 15 Lvl". WTF ist das? Rein rechnerisch wird ca jeder 3. mit der gleichen skillung rumlaufen. Jaja eigentlich 3x3x3x3x3x3 Möglichkeiten^^ oder täusche ich mich jetzt?? Grmml... ich habe mich jetzt vor ein paar Tagen das erste mal mit den Talentbäumen aus MoP auseinandergesetz und kann nur sagen: "ICH FINDE ES SCHROTT!!!" Sollte es wirklich dazu kommen ist WoW für mich gestorben, so sehr ich es jetzt auch noch mag. Blizz kann sehr gut auf mein Geld verzichten und ich auch auf Blizz. 

OT: Der Typ heist echt KOTyc(oder so ähnlich) gnihihihi

BTT: Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, das ich den Patch 4.3 (bis auf die Talentbäume halt) voll geil finde???
Ja ich glaub schon mindestens 3undDröllfzig mal!


so long and have fun


Ford


----------



## Derulu (5. Januar 2012)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Sollte es wirklich dazu kommen ist WoW für mich gestorben, so sehr ich es jetzt auch noch mag. Blizz kann sehr gut auf mein Geld verzichten und ich auch auf Blizz.


 
Es WIRD dazu kommen (auch wenn aktuell noch dran rumgeschraubt wird) 

Einige der Auswahl"verfahren" sind schon sehr konkret (siehe Krieger) und genau


----------



## Fordtaurus (5. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es WIRD dazu kommen (auch wenn aktuell noch dran rumgeschraubt wird)
> 
> Einige der Auswahl"verfahren" sind schon sehr konkret (siehe Krieger) und genau



Okay dann werde ich mich schon einmal darauf einstellen, mit WoW zu quitten....
Schade, ich hatte bis jetzt eine wunderbare Zeit mit der Gilde und der WoW, das Talentsystem finde ich aber weder innovativ noch individuell (siehe meine postsings vorher). Mit Pandaren hätte ich mich sogar noch gut anfreunden können, da ich Chen Stormbrew schon in WC3 klasse fand und Petkämpfe kann ich mir auch lustig vorstellen. Aber mit der 3 Talentbaumänderung innerhalb 2,5 Patches werde ich mich nicht abfinden und daher mit WoW aufhören... die 12-13 Eus kann ich auch anders unters Volk bringen.


so long




Ford


----------



## otothegoglu (5. Januar 2012)

Ich muss Goylarna zustimmen!

Bei uns war selbes wie mit Ragnaros: Pre-Nerf in der letzten ID bei 15% gewiped, am nächsten Tag dann: BAMM! Nerf ist da...zuerst dachte ich ja, dass wäre nur ein Scherz von Blizzard...wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben die ja behauptet, dass FL nach und nach abgeschwächt wird, aber das es sofort zu dem großen Nerf kam war doch sehr ärgerlich (vor allem in der Mitte des Contents). Dies habe ich auch als meinen Kündigungsgrund angegeben. Jeder Raid danach war für mich leider sehr langweilig, ich kann mich noch an die Raidansage bei Alysrazar erinnern: "[Leute in der Luft] (Namen nenne ich hier selbstveständlich nicht), noch 30 Sekunden bis P2!" Antwort: "Kücken - Tot." Ich: "Was, echt jetzt?!...OMG...ok...schnappt sich halt jeder eine Feder..."

Danach hat mir der Loot auch nix mehr bedeutet, bin sogar soweit gegangen es zu versuchen mit HC-Ini zeugs zu heilen, was abgesehen von Ragnaros und Majordomus, durchaus zu heilen gewesen wäre. (Das "erfarmen" von den Inizeugs hab ich mir natürlich gespart...wer hat schon Zeit und das nötige Glück dafür, vor allem will man anderen Spielern ja auch nix wegrollen, die kein episches Item haben)

Zu Patch 4.3:
Ich kann zwar nichts direktes zu Patch 4.3 sagen, aber was man so mitbekommt soll der Normalmode zu einfach sein, mein ehemaliger Raid hat im ersten Raidabend mit 4 Randoms 4/8 gemeistert (ohne Beta-Erfahrung). Zu den Hardmodes oder den letzten 3 (oder halt 2) Bosse sage ich nichts, weil hier der Schwierigkeitsgrad ja anzieht.

Zu den Talentbäumen:
Mein Traum wäre es gewesen die Talenbäume ENDLICH frei zu machen, d.h.: man kann alles außer den Ultimates in jedem Baum skillen...diese "Fülltalente", um das nächste Tier zu erreichen, sind einfach ärgerlich, aber wohl balancewichtig. Ich hab mir von all meinen spielenden Klassen die Talente angesehen und muss sagen, dass diese der Sinnhaftigkeit der neuen Cata-Fähigkeiten gleichzusetzen sind: Hauptsächlich PvP, nur in der Minderzahl schöne PvE-Talente. Einzig positiv sehe ich, dass man nun wirklich flexibel sein kann in dem man von Boss zu Boss einzelne Talente wechseln kann.

Zu Mists of Pandaria:
An sich sehe ich die Ankündigungen positiv. Pandaren -> ok; Mönch -> interessant (vor allem Heiler!); Spielwelt -> gleichzustellen mit Mode in unserer Welt; Haustierkämpfe -> netter Zeitvertreib sicherlich vor Raids/im Raid; Szenarien -> mal erfrischend.
Ob ich aber MoP spielen werde, dass weiß ich noch nicht...sicherlich antesten (falls die Rolle der Auferstehung für MoP funktionieren wird).

Zur Vergangenheit bis Heute:
Ich habe mit Ende BC/Anfang WotLK angefangen, mit einer 6-monatigen (Bundeswehr) Pause. Ich fand WotLK sehr gut, die Questsarchitektur war strikt, aber immer noch offen; Instanzen war einfach, aber bei Fehler immer noch tödlich. (Icc-Instanzen mal außen vor gelassen...die hattens durch aus in sich^^) Die Anfangsraids waren eher "dürftig", aber hatten ein gutes Flair. Ulduar toppt immer noch alles heute, PdK finde ich ist ein sehr gute Konzept (kein TRASH!!), aber doch zu leicht. Icc war selbstverständlich ein Erlebnis. Mit Cata wurde dann ja alles "schwerer"...jo...das war hart am Anfang, aber endlich wieder ein "Freuen" auf Loot. Leider zieht Blizzard aber an der Nerf-Schnur, es einfacher zu machen anstatt über Buffs zu regeln. (ganz ehrlich? ich würde lieber OPTIMAL mir etwas leichter zu machen als ohnehin...Icc fand ich dadurch super)


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Januar 2012)

otothegoglu schrieb:


> Dies habe ich auch als meinen Kündigungsgrund angegeben. Jeder Raid danach war für mich leider sehr langweilig, ich kann mich noch an die Raidansage bei Alysrazar erinnern: "[Leute in der Luft] (Namen nenne ich hier selbstveständlich nicht), noch 30 Sekunden bis P2!" Antwort: "Kücken - Tot." Ich: "Was, echt jetzt?!...OMG...ok...schnappt sich halt jeder eine Feder..."


Hm, versteh ich nicht. Eigentlich hättet ihr euch doch freuen können. Einfacher Normalmodus -> schnellerer Weg zur heroischen Variante. Vielleicht noch ein bis zweimal fix 7/7 auf normal farmen für Gear und dann ab in die Heroics. Warum da immer so ein Wirbel um den Nerf gemacht wurde/ wird kapier ich wirklich nicht. Ok, dass die Heroics gleich mit abgeschwächt wurden (im Gegensatz zu T11 hero, was teilweise bedeutend schwerer ist als T12 normal) ist Geschmackssache, aber darum geht es Dir ja nicht.



otothegoglu schrieb:


> Zu Patch 4.3:
> Ich kann zwar nichts direktes zu Patch 4.3 sagen, aber was man so mitbekommt soll der Normalmode zu einfach sein, mein ehemaliger Raid hat im ersten Raidabend mit 4 Randoms 4/8 gemeistert (ohne Beta-Erfahrung). Zu den Hardmodes oder den letzten 3 (oder halt 2) Bosse sage ich nichts, weil hier der Schwierigkeitsgrad ja anzieht.


Finds immer lustig, wie viele Spieler Dinge nur vom Hören-Sagen kennen, aber sich trotzdem darüber aufregen. "Ich hab da gehört...", "Kenns zwar nicht persönlich, aber das soll ja ... sein" usw. Der Normalmodus ist in der Tat leichter als FL zu Anfang, wobei das von Raidgruppe zu Raidgruppe sicher auch unterschiedlich gesehen wird. Jedenfalls kommt man schneller voran als in FL (pre Nerf), das stimmt. Jedoch braucht man zumindest ab Schwarzhorn doch ein gutes Maß und Koordination, da steigt das Niveau doch ein Stück weit an.

Die ersten heroischen Kämpfe empfinde ich bisher als durchaus angemessen - fordernd, aber auch nicht so arg wie manche Hero-Bosse davor. Morchok hc ist ein guter Einstieg, er ist für Raider mit gutem Spielverständnis zeitnah machbar, fordert jedoch sowohl Tanks/ Heiler/ DDs auf angenehme Weise. Dennoch liegt er und wir sind beileibe keine Profis sondern ganz normale Spieler. Wir wipen grad an Yor'sahj hc rum, hatten ihn gestern mehrfach auf 6%, aber am Ende fehlt dann halt noch ein Quäntchen Schaden. Der Kampf bedeutet Hochleistung für Heiler und DDs, für den Tank ist es ein stinknormaler Kampf. Auf jeden Fall machbar und auf fordernde Weise spaßig, wenn der liegt gehen wir Hagara an (den Kriegsherr lassen wir erstmal außen vor, der soll recht heftig sein). Find die Heroics bisher jedenfalls recht gelungen, nicht zu leicht aber auch nicht unschaffbar.



otothegoglu schrieb:


> Zu den Talentbäumen:
> Mein Traum wäre es gewesen die Talenbäume ENDLICH frei zu machen, d.h.: man kann alles außer den Ultimates in jedem Baum skillen...diese "Fülltalente", um das nächste Tier zu erreichen, sind einfach ärgerlich, aber wohl balancewichtig. Ich hab mir von all meinen spielenden Klassen die Talente angesehen und muss sagen, dass diese der Sinnhaftigkeit der neuen Cata-Fähigkeiten gleichzusetzen sind: Hauptsächlich PvP, nur in der Minderzahl schöne PvE-Talente. Einzig positiv sehe ich, dass man nun wirklich flexibel sein kann in dem man von Boss zu Boss einzelne Talente wechseln kann.


Hier muss ich Dir recht geben, ob das System sich durchsetzen kann beäuge ich auch noch skeptisch ob der PvP-Lastigkeit der Talente. Nix gegen PvP, das betreibe ich neben dem Raid hauptsächlich, aber bei dem bisherigen PvE-Fokus von WoW verwundert dieser Schritt doch. Naja, schaun wir mal und in diesem Thread gehts ja auch um 4.3 und nicht um zukünftige oder vergangene Ereignisse.


----------



## Schanni (6. Januar 2012)

Hi ihr da auf der andere Seite des Monitor.
Mit etwas bedauern lese ich hier immer wieder das viele sagen das alles zu einfach wird.
Blizz hat etliche Millionen Kunden und müssen ein weg finden möglichst alle unter ein Hut zu bringen.
Leute wir hatten gerade die Feiertage und einige Familien (Vllt so 5 bis 20 Personen) schaffen es nicht sich zu einigen was nun das richtige für die Festtage ist.
Und ihr erwartet das die es schaffen Millionen von Menschen mit allen ihren bedürfnissen zu befriedigen?? Ohje
Es liegt doch auch an jedem selber was er draus macht, es ist ein Spiel also spielt doch einfach mal.
Wer sagt denn das man sich immer an die Regeln von Blizz oder ungeschriebende Regeln halten muss, meine nix schlimmes damit.
Zum Beispiel waren wir letztens in der Endzeit gewesen und hab dann zum Schurken gesagt du machst die Uhr.
War echt lustig gewesen, wir haben es geschafft aber hat halt auch ein wenig Spannung und Spaß rein gebracht.
Also macht doch einfach irgendwas mal anders als alle anderen es machen, ich sage euch es kann Spaß machen.
Lasst eurer Kreativität freien lauf es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten sein Schicksal selbst in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Januar 2012)

Schanni schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel waren wir letztens in der Endzeit gewesen und hab dann zum Schurken gesagt du machst die Uhr.
> War echt lustig gewesen, wir haben es geschafft aber hat halt auch ein wenig Spannung und Spaß rein gebracht.
> Also macht doch einfach irgendwas mal anders als alle anderen es machen, ich sage euch es kann Spaß machen.
> Lasst eurer Kreativität freien lauf es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten sein Schicksal selbst in die Hand zu nehmen.


Wobei das weniger mit Kreativität zu tun hatte als mit der ungünstigsten Variante. War er wenigstens Täuschung (Schattenschritt)?^^

Dann eher so was wie erfarmen von fordernden Erfolgen (z.B. Herold der Titanen in einem anderen Thread hier) oder nackt durch die BC-Heroics hüpfen. Das wär doch schon spannender.


----------



## otothegoglu (6. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hm, versteh ich nicht. Eigentlich hättet ihr euch doch freuen können. Einfacher Normalmodus -> schnellerer Weg zur heroischen Variante. Vielleicht noch ein bis zweimal fix 7/7 auf normal farmen für Gear und dann ab in die Heroics. Warum da immer so ein Wirbel um den Nerf gemacht wurde/ wird kapier ich wirklich nicht. Ok, dass die Heroics gleich mit abgeschwächt wurden (im Gegensatz zu T11 hero, was teilweise bedeutend schwerer ist als T12 normal) ist Geschmackssache, aber darum geht es Dir ja nicht.


Ja so ist es halt...wenn man Stunden an eben diesen einen Boss wiped und man kurz davor ist ihn zu legen und dann plötzlich ihn nur noch mit dem faden Beigeschmack legt, dass dieser weniger HP hat, ist die Freude weit geringer.

Ich hätt ja nix gesagt, wenn die es, wie damals "angekündigt" schrittweise gemacht hätten, d.h.: 5% weniger HP, weniger Schaden usw., da merkt man den Unterschied zwar aber nicht so wie bei 25% weniger HP. Die HC-Varianten sind wir zwar angegangen, aber es sind nie genügend Raider mehr erschienen unseres Setups nach diesen Nerfs, ist wohl in vielen Spieler tatsächlich so, dass HC =/NOT Content ist. (ich bin da anderer Meinung, aber das ist ein anderes Thema)




> Finds immer lustig, wie viele Spieler Dinge nur vom Hören-Sagen kennen, aber sich trotzdem darüber aufregen. "Ich hab da gehört...", "Kenns zwar nicht persönlich, aber das soll ja ... sein" usw. Der Normalmodus ist in der Tat leichter als FL zu Anfang, wobei das von Raidgruppe zu Raidgruppe sicher auch unterschiedlich gesehen wird. Jedenfalls kommt man schneller voran als in FL (pre Nerf), das stimmt. Jedoch braucht man zumindest ab Schwarzhorn doch ein gutes Maß und Koordination, da steigt das Niveau doch ein Stück weit an.


Also ich kann über mich durchaus behaupten, dass ich zu den Guten Raidern gehöre. Heilung, Schaden, Tank sein, hab ich alles schon gemacht auch mit Erfolg in einer Stammgruppe auf unseren Server. In meiner Raidgilde war ich aber als "das Mädchen für alles" , aber ich gebe dir natürlich recht, dass ich es direkt nicht beurteilen kann.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Januar 2012)

otothegoglu schrieb:


> aber es sind nie genügend Raider mehr erschienen unseres Setups nach diesen Nerfs, ist wohl in vielen Spieler tatsächlich so, dass HC =/NOT Content ist. (ich bin da anderer Meinung, aber das ist ein anderes Thema)


das ist ein Streitpunkt seit Einführung der Hardmodes. Wobei ich diesen nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Seit Jahrzehnten gibt es in Computerspielen verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade. Leicht für jene, die einfach nur ein wenig Spaß haben wollen ohne bis ins Mark gefordert zu werden. Normal für alle die einen Mix aus zügigem Vorankommen und Anspruch wollen. Und schwer für die Spieler, die ihr Können austesten und bis an die Grenzen dessen gehen wollen. Seit Ulduar (dort ja noch nach anderen Gesichtspunkten wie ab PdK) gibt es dieses System nun auch in WoW. Wo da der Unterschied ist versteh ich nicht. Normaler Modus für Otto-Durchschnitts-Raider. Heroisch für sehr gute Spieler bzw. jene, die die Herausforderung suchen. Warum soll das also immer wieder "kein Content" sein?

Im Übrigen: Soweit ich gehört hab, hat SW:ToR gleich 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade und wird ja momentan von aller Welt als Heilsbringer im MMO-Sektor gefeiert. Dieselben Leute verdammen aber die Hardmodes in WoW, weil sie kein Content seien. Manche Dinge im Leben muss man einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## Goylarna (6. Januar 2012)

Blizz soll einfach aufhören Bosse mitten in der Progressphase zu Nerfen.

Kurz vor nem Addon oder ne Woche vor dem nächsten Content kann man da drüber streiten, aber nicht mitten im progress.

Ganz davon abgesehen tötet Blizz sich so seinen eigenen Content.

Ein neuer Char muss nicht mehr Heros, BWD/BOT FL durchlaufen.
Lvl 85 bischen Craften und dann LFR/DS

Was soll das?


----------



## Figetftw! (6. Januar 2012)

die leute sind halt faul geworden


----------



## szene333 (6. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hm, versteh ich nicht. Eigentlich hättet ihr euch doch freuen können. Einfacher Normalmodus -> schnellerer Weg zur heroischen Variante. Vielleicht noch ein bis zweimal fix 7/7 auf normal farmen für Gear und dann ab in die Heroics. Warum da immer so ein Wirbel um den Nerf gemacht wurde/ wird kapier ich wirklich nicht. Ok, dass die Heroics gleich mit abgeschwächt wurden (im Gegensatz zu T11 hero, was teilweise bedeutend schwerer ist als T12 normal) ist Geschmackssache, aber darum geht es Dir ja nicht.



Du scheinst es wirklich nicht zu verstehen. Wenn man kurz davor ist, den Boss zu legen und bei der nächsten ID wird dieser ins bodenlose genervt, dann ist das durchaus sehr enttäuschend. Das erging uns ähnlich. Die Heftigkeit dieses nervs zu diesem recht frühen Zeitpunkt war wirklich völlig überzogen. Da kann man schon mal die Lust verlieren. Dass dann gleich die hc´s mit genervt wurden, was soll ich dazu noch sagen. 



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Warum soll das also immer wieder "kein Content" sein?



Ganz einfach. Wenn ich alle Bosse down habe, fehlt mir die Motivation, alles nochmal zu machen mit der ein oder anderen kleinen Änderung und halt mehr Schaden/HP. Und das sehen halt viele so.


----------



## Goylarna (6. Januar 2012)

@Fremder

Es macht einfach keinen Spaß, wenn die Herausforderung fehlt. Wenn du sich 3 Wochen mit nem Boss rumgeschlagen hast 20x gewiped bist und von P1 Wipes über diverse andere fails den Boss kurz vorm umkippen hast, dann ist es sehr enttäuschend, wenn er sich nächstes mal von alleine ergibt ohne jegliche Schwierigkeit.

Das Spiel wird immer mehr angepasst in die Richtung: Noch weniger tun und noch schneller alles sehen und erleben.
Ich level einen Char binnen kürzester zeit hoch ohne nur einmal die Hauptstadt zu verlassen oder mir einen Flugpunkt zu erlaufen.
Auf Maxlevel gibts immer einfache questen für Epics und 5er Inis wo man Blitzschnell ein Raidequip zusammen hat.
Die Raids sind oftmals ein paar Wochen knackig und werden dann ins Bodenlose generft.
Bei DS hat man sich sogar den knackigen Schwierigkeitsgrad komplett gespart.... wenn sie das noch nerfen, weiß ich nicht wer das dann nicht mehr schafft.

Ich habe nichts gegen eine gewisse Einsteigerfrundlichkeit, aber WOW wird ausgelegt auf Spieler die ohne jeglichen Einsatz alles sehen möchten.
Das bekommst du aber sonst nirgendwo. Weder im Beruf noch im Hobby.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> das ist ein Streitpunkt seit Einführung der Hardmodes. Wobei ich diesen nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Seit Jahrzehnten gibt es in Computerspielen verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade. Leicht für jene, die einfach nur ein wenig Spaß haben wollen ohne bis ins Mark gefordert zu werden. Normal für alle die einen Mix aus zügigem Vorankommen und Anspruch wollen. Und schwer für die Spieler, die ihr Können austesten und bis an die Grenzen dessen gehen wollen. Seit Ulduar (dort ja noch nach anderen Gesichtspunkten wie ab PdK) gibt es dieses System nun auch in WoW. Wo da der Unterschied ist versteh ich nicht. Normaler Modus für Otto-Durchschnitts-Raider. Heroisch für sehr gute Spieler bzw. jene, die die Herausforderung suchen. Warum soll das also immer wieder "kein Content" sein?
> 
> Im Übrigen: Soweit ich gehört hab, hat SW:ToR gleich 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade und wird ja momentan von aller Welt als Heilsbringer im MMO-Sektor gefeiert. Dieselben Leute verdammen aber die Hardmodes in WoW, weil sie kein Content seien. Manche Dinge im Leben muss man einfach nicht verstehen.




Ich hatte damals The Witcher auf Normal gerade durch und war am überlegen, es auf höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad nochmal zu spielen. Da ich jedoch schon "alles" für mich Interessante kannte (Geschichte + Inszenierung) und genau wusste, wie oft ich an der Spinnenkönigin gescheitert bin, lies ich es sein, obwohl es irgendwann recht einfach wurde, da ich nach Anfangsproblemen mit einer overpowerten Taktik (Feuer, 360° Bereich) schließlich ein sehr schnelles Ende schaffte.
Andersrum bei Oblivion. Ich spielte und spielte und spielte, hatte irgendwann Alchemie und ähnlichen Kram, der im Kampf nix brachte "oben", konnte aber gegen keine Ratte mehr gewinnen, da diese mitgelevelt sind. Und nach all diesen Spielstunden/tagen habe ich nicht "neu" angefangen, da alles ja schon bekannt war.

Hier ist es jedoch anders. Zwar kenne ich DS aus dem LFR, jedoch werde ich bald dennoch den Normal Mode bestreiten, wenn ich denn Zeit finde, einfach weil mich hier der Normalmode tatsächlich interessiert. In den HCbereich kriegen mich jedoch keine 10 Pferde. Das habe ich damals in ICC nur aus Spaß gemacht, da ich sonst nirgends etwas mehr bekam.


----------



## Goylarna (6. Januar 2012)

Einige Hardmoses spielen sich ja tatsächlich komplett anders und da würde ich sagen, man kann sie als neuen Content bezeichnen. Andere schlagen jedoch nur etwas härter zu oder haben ne kleine Fähigkeit mehr. Das ist für mich dann kein neuer Content.

Das Problem ist aber ein anderes. Bislang war HC wirklich etwas für die "Profis". Seit 4.3 ist HC fast schon das Mittel zum Zweck für den Normalraider der vielleicht einen Raid die Woche schafft. Nur muss man dann eben einige Woche unmotivierende Normalmodes machen um in HC dann auch wirklich eine Chance zu haben. Ich finde es zumindest nicht normal als Mensch der 1 x pro Woche 4 Stunden raidet, nach 3 Wochen schon den Normalcontent durch zu ahben und diesen für langweilig und viel zu Anspruchslos zu befinden. Zumal es ja in den ersten beiden Raidtiers komplett anders war.


----------



## Figetftw! (6. Januar 2012)

Man muss genau einmal durch den Normalmode durch um die HCs zu machen und zwar um sie freizuschalten. 
DPS Checks sind im 25er Yor'Saji Spine und Ultraxion, der Rest geht auch mit mittelmäßigen Gear. 
Im 10er ist der erste DPS Check Spine der Rest geht auch mit mittelmäßigen Gear.
Man muss halt einfach nur dementsprechend "gut" spielen können um die Bosse im HC zu legen. Die Schwierigkeit der ersten 6 Bosse ist mit den ersten 6 aus Firelands gleichzusetzten.


----------



## Goylarna (6. Januar 2012)

Ich würde das anders sehen, aber vielleicht ist unser Raid für die HC´s einfach zu schlecht :-)

Firelands hatten wir außer mit Alysraza und Raggi nur wenig Probleme mit den NH Bossen. 

Nur blöd, wenn man dann keinen Content mehr zum raiden hat... Normal zu leicht und HC zu schwer......

Natürlich ist noch die Frage, was man als durchschnittliches Gear bezeichnet.


----------



## Goylarna (7. Januar 2012)

Nach dem Raid gestern kann ich definitiv sagen, dass für uns die HC Modes vom Schwierigkeit her weit über denen vom normalen Firelandraid liegen.

Morchok wie gesagt relativ gut machbar, aber dann bei Yor ´Sah haben wir kein Land gesehen mit underem mittelmäßigen gear.
Egal welche Blobkomination kam, es hat uns Blitzschnell zerissen.

Als wir dann wieder auf Normal umgeschaltet haben, lag bis auf Wahnsinn alles im First try. Beim Spine ist sogar ganz am Enfang einer wegen DC gestorben und wir haben es locker zu 9. gepackt.

Fazit für mich: Die beiden Schwierigkeitsgrade stehen in keinem Verhältnis zueinander.


----------



## Figetftw! (7. Januar 2012)

Macht mal Ultraxion auf HC und lacht ihn aus


----------



## Goylarna (7. Januar 2012)

Ich kann deinem Post leider keinen Informationsgehalt entziehen... sorry.


----------



## otothegoglu (7. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Nach dem Raid gestern kann ich definitiv sagen, dass für uns die HC Modes vom Schwierigkeit her weit über denen vom normalen Firelandraid liegen.


Pre-Nerf? ;-)



> Fazit für mich: Die beiden Schwierigkeitsgrade stehen in keinem Verhältnis zueinander.


Das war meine Befürchtung zum Nerf bei T11!

T11 Normal (Nerf!)...naja...nicht die Rede wert, aber wenn jemand sich denkt "Normal ist der Freeloot, gehen wir mal HC an!" -> falsch gedacht! Da haben sich die "Randoms" blöd angeschaut als Al'Akir die Gruppe auseinander nahm...


----------



## Goylarna (7. Januar 2012)

Ja Pre Nerf

Außer Alysraza und Raggi hatten wir bei FL im Raid keine größeren Probleme (Also nicht mehr als 15-20 Trys bis zum first Kill)

Ich würde DS NH vergleichen mit FL nach dem Nerf und Hero auf einem ähnlichen Niveau wie FL Hero.


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Januar 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Du scheinst es wirklich nicht zu verstehen. Wenn man kurz davor ist, den Boss zu legen und bei der nächsten ID wird dieser ins bodenlose genervt, dann ist das durchaus sehr enttäuschend. Das erging uns ähnlich. Die Heftigkeit dieses nervs zu diesem recht frühen Zeitpunkt war wirklich völlig überzogen. Da kann man schon mal die Lust verlieren. Dass dann gleich die hc´s mit genervt wurden, was soll ich dazu noch sagen.



Tja, ihr wart halt einfach nicht gut genug, den Boss ungenerft, in der dafür vom Entwickler vorgesehenen Zeit, zu legen. Darüber kann man sich ärgern, aber zu lamentieren gibts da nichts. Nicht gut genug gewesen und fertig. Vielleicht klappts beim nächsten mal.

So langsam sollte das System doch jeder verstanden haben. Obwohl...  nein, manche raffen es auch in 5 weiteren Jahren nicht.


----------



## Goylarna (7. Januar 2012)

Das ein Boss mitten in der Progressphase generft wird und zwar so massiv war absolut neu.

Wenn dein Credo ist: Der Entwickler ist Gott und man darf ihn nicht kritisieren, dann soll das auch dein Credo bleiben. Nur dann brauchst du auch hier nicht mitzudiskutieren, denn was der Entwickler sich denkt, dass weiß ich. :-)


----------



## otothegoglu (7. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Tja, ihr wart halt einfach nicht gut genug, den Boss ungenerft, in der dafür vom Entwickler vorgesehenen Zeit, zu legen. Darüber kann man sich ärgern, aber zu lamentieren gibts da nichts. Nicht gut genug gewesen und fertig. Vielleicht klappts beim nächsten mal.
> 
> So langsam sollte das System doch jeder verstanden haben. Obwohl...  nein, manche raffen es auch in 5 weiteren Jahren nicht.


Tut mir leid, aber diese Philosophie ist dann ein Widerspruch in sich.

Blizzard möchte, dass jeder den Content sehen kann. Wir haben damals 3 Stunden aka 2x die Woche geraidet, d.h. 6 Stunden/ID, sofern auch alle da waren. Manchmal konnten wir nur einmal in einer ID raiden und die ging halt hauptsächlich mit "Looten" als "Progress" drauf, aber ich weiche grad vom Thema ab. Blizzard hat nie einen Boss während eines Progresses generft (die ganzen Boss-Anpassungen wie zB die Adds von Cho'Gall im 10er zählen nicht) und da kann man auch nicht von einer "vorgesehener Zeit" sprechen. Wer "ALLES" sehen möchte musste immer nachträglich rein und wieviele haben sich beschwert? Nicht gerade viele. Doch bei diesem Nerf? Die Überzahl!

Jetzt stell dir mal vor: Boss kommt raus, erste ID wird gelegt. 2. ID dann HC angegangen, mitten während der ersten HC-ID wird der Boss dann generft...die Progress-Gilden wirds freuen...

Am Besten war es in ICC geregelt: Optionaler Buff...warum sie sich davon verabschiedet haben ist unverständlich...gerade dadurch konnte man bei gleich bleibenden Mechaniken alles erleben im Vergleich zu heute, wo ein Al'Akir HC keinen Schaden mehr in P2 macht und Magmageysir bei Raggi entfernt wurde...


----------



## Figetftw! (8. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Ich kann deinem Post leider keinen Informationsgehalt entziehen... sorry.



Ich wollte dir damit mitteilen das Ultraxion im 10er Hardmode extrem einfach ist


----------



## Blackout1091 (8. Januar 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Wenn ich alle Bosse down habe, fehlt mir die Motivation, alles nochmal zu machen mit der ein oder anderen kleinen Änderung und halt mehr Schaden/HP. Und das sehen halt viele so.



Beweise das des viele so sehen?
Ich kenn eigentlich nur Leute, die gerne schnell den Raid clearen wollen und keine Lust haben dauernd zu wipen.
Und da geh ich auch mehrmals. Die meisten Spieler gehen doch wegen besseren Gear darein und nicht um einmal die Bosse zu legen. Behaupte ich jez einfach mal


----------



## Goylarna (8. Januar 2012)

Dann darf ich mich bei Leuten wie dir Blackout und seinen Freunden bedanken, dass die Normalmodes einfach nur noch lächerlich sind.

Ich kann deine Meinung nicht nachvollziehen.

Dir und deinen Kumpels wäre es also am liebsten, wenn eine Instanz aus 8 Kisten besteht, die Loot enthalten... wer braucht schon Bosse oder rumwipen oder gar Herausforderung?


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Dann darf ich mich bei Leuten wie dir Blackout und seinen Freunden bedanken, dass die Normalmodes einfach nur noch lächerlich sind.
> 
> Ich kann deine Meinung nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Dir und deinen Kumpels wäre es also am liebsten, wenn eine Instanz aus 8 Kisten besteht, die Loot enthalten... wer braucht schon Bosse oder rumwipen oder gar Herausforderung?




Irrtum da darfst du dich bei der Firma Blizzard bedanken, wär mir neu das Blackout neuerdings für die Schwierigkeit der WoW Raids verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Figetftw! (8. Januar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Irrtum da darfst du dich bei der Firma Blizzard bedanken, wär mir neu das Blackout neuerdings für die Schwierigkeit der WoW Raids verantwortlich ist.



Welche wiederum auf eben diese Leute hören, da sie den großteil der zahlenden spielergemeinde ausmachen  allerdings darf man dann eher die amis flamen... die eu-foren werden von blizzard eher ignoriert


----------



## Goylarna (8. Januar 2012)

Blackout stellvertretend für alle whiner die in OGOG Gruppen unterwegs sind und Blizzard beeinflussen.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Nach dem Raid gestern kann ich definitiv sagen, dass für uns die HC Modes vom Schwierigkeit her weit über denen vom normalen Firelandraid liegen.
> 
> Morchok wie gesagt relativ gut machbar, aber dann bei Yor ´Sah haben wir kein Land gesehen mit underem mittelmäßigen gear.
> Egal welche Blobkomination kam, es hat uns Blitzschnell zerissen.
> ...


Gestern Yor'sahj hc geschafft. Einige Anlaufschwierigkeiten, aber man konnte sehen wie jeder Try besser wurde, bis er dann (mit 3 Toten) lag. Setup: 1 Tank (Paladin), 2 Heiler (Heilig-Priesterin und mein Holypala), Rest DDs. Mein Paladin (Mjölner, Frostmourne - Link geht nicht) ist dabei mangels Droppglück stinknormal ausgerüstet und es hat trotzdem gereicht. Also zu sagen, es wäre "kein Verhältnis" zwischen den Schwierigkeitsgraden, halte ich für gewagt. Du meintest nicht zufällig T11 post Nerf zu T11 hc?

Es ist alles eine Frage der Taktik. Die erste Manaleere z.B. auf 10% bringen und erst zerstören, wenn die 2. spawnt (so hat man sofort wieder Mana). Heildebuff unbedingt im Frame anzeigen lassen und bei 4 Stacks aufhören denjenigen zu heilen. Heil-CDs für die "Deutschland-Kombo" (schwarz-rot-gelb) aufheben, weil dann massiver Gruppenschaden reinkommt. Undsoweiter. Wenn ihr das beherzigt klappts auch. Wenn nicht wirds auch nix mit Itemlevel 400. Man muss kein Top-100-Spieler sein, sondern die Kämpfe einfach versuchen, so gut es geht an sich und die Leistung seines Raids anzupassen.



szene333 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Wenn ich alle Bosse down habe, fehlt mir die Motivation, alles nochmal zu machen mit der ein oder anderen kleinen Änderung und halt mehr Schaden/HP. Und das sehen halt viele so.


Viele sehen das so, aha. Komisch, ist das nicht das Spielprinzip seit 7 Jahren; wochen- oder monatelang ein- und dieselbe Raidinstanz abzufarmen? Und warum ist die Diablo-Reihe dann auch heute noch erfolgreich, wo man doch immer dasselbe in unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden macht? Fragen über Fragen... muss doch gleich mal ne Mail an das Entwicklerteam von Diablo 3 schreiben, dass sie nur den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad einbauen sollen. Alptraum und Hölle sind schließlich KEIN Content, also brauchen sie doch keine Ressourcen darauf verwenden.


----------



## Omidas (9. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> [...]
> Viele sehen das so, aha. Komisch, ist das nicht das Spielprinzip seit 7 Jahren; wochen- oder monatelang ein- und dieselbe Raidinstanz abzufarmen? Und warum ist die Diablo-Reihe dann auch heute noch erfolgreich, wo man doch immer dasselbe in unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden macht? Fragen über Fragen... muss doch gleich mal ne Mail an das Entwicklerteam von Diablo 3 schreiben, dass sie nur den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad einbauen sollen. Alptraum und Hölle sind schließlich KEIN Content, also brauchen sie doch keine Ressourcen darauf verwenden.



Warum will man einen Firstkill machen?
Wegen der Story. Der Herausforderung. Wenigstens bei mir.

Warum will man einen gelegten Boss mehrfach legen?
Damit alle Gildies den mal gelegt haben

Warum den danach noch weiter legen?
Gear

Warum braucht man Gear?
Um den nächsten Boss zu legen.

So und damit fangen die Probleme an. Wenn man keine Hardmodes machen will warum sollte man mehrfach den Endboss
eines normalen Raids legen? Mit dem nächsten Patch gibt es Heroics mit gleich gutem Gear. In Bc gabs das nicht da ist
man halt öfters rein um sein gewünschtes Item zu kriegen. Bestes Beispiel ist da wohl Gruul. Was noch halbwegs motiviert
sind vielleicht noch die T Teile. Aber ansonsten? Gear = Wayne.

Gear ist eine Karotte Am Stiel. 
Classic: Der Esel hat das intresse an der Karotte verloren weil er sie eh nicht erriecht. (Bei manchen)
BC: Man bekam sie ab und an zu fassen und war so motiviert. Als zum Ende das nachlies bekam man ein paar Leckerlis (Sunwellmarkenitems)
WotLK: Auch ein recht gesundes Maß wie in BC. Wo BC etwas zu wenig gab gibt es hier ein leichtes zu viel.
Cata: Man gibt dem Esel vor der Reise einen ganzen Sack Karotten und erwartet dann das er der einen hinterher rennt.

Und jetzt zu den Hardmodes:
Wie bei den Normalmodes. Warum Hardmodes machen? Recht gleiche Kämpfe und das Gear ist mit dem nächsten Content
auch nur dazu da, das man das farmen im Normalmode um 1-x Wochen verkürzen kann.

Hardmodes sind sicher nicht schlecht nur im Vergleich zu früher bin ich nicht so motiviert.
Hey ich gebe dir entweder:
a) Je eine Kinokarte für zwei recht gute Filme. Sie sind nicht schlecht, aber der Brüller sind sie eben auch nicht.
b) Eine Kinokarte für DEN Kinofilm des Jahres. 
Ich würde mich für b) entscheiden. Und das ist für den jetztigen Content übertragbar.

Und zu deinem Diablo3 Vergleich:
Sind zwei recht unterschiedliche Spielprinzipe. In Diablo geht es nur drum große Wellen von Gegnern die immer
stärker werden zu besiegen. Der Hintergrund dazu ist nahezu egal. Okey die Sotry ist sicher auch interessant,
aber wer spielte Diablo2 so ewig lang wegen der Story. Zum x.ten und x-ten mal?
WoW wenige Starke Gegner für die man bestimmte Taktiken brauch. Story ist mit ein tragender Faktor.


----------



## szene333 (9. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Viele sehen das so, aha. Komisch, ist das nicht das Spielprinzip seit 7 Jahren; wochen- oder monatelang ein- und dieselbe Raidinstanz abzufarmen?



Bis BC waren es allerdings nur wenige, die den Conten monatelang abfarmten. Aufgrund der wesentlich höheren Schwierigkeit halt. Ich  zumindest hatte beispielsweise SWP nicht auf farm. Du vlt?




Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und warum ist die Diablo-Reihe dann auch heute noch erfolgreich, wo man doch immer dasselbe in unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden macht? Fragen über Fragen... muss doch gleich mal ne Mail an das Entwicklerteam von Diablo 3 schreiben, dass sie nur den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad einbauen sollen. Alptraum und Hölle sind schließlich KEIN Content, also brauchen sie doch keine Ressourcen darauf verwenden.



Vergleiche bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Januar 2012)

Omidas schrieb:


> Warum will man einen Firstkill machen?
> Wegen der Story. Der Herausforderung. Wenigstens bei mir.


Story 10%. Herausforderung 90%. So siehts doch aus oder? Und was ist herausfordernder? Jemanden mit angezogenener Handbremse im verkehrsberuhigten Bereich zu überholen oder mit dem eigenen Golf den Porsche auf der Autobahn zu vernaschen? Übertagen: Mit aktuellem Gear die Bosse in gezähmter Form zu klatschen oder mit derselben Ausrüstung noch eins draufzusetzen und sie in ihrer schwierige(re)n Form wegzuputzen?



Omidas schrieb:


> Warum den danach noch weiter legen?
> Gear


Und wo ist das Problem daran? Ach ja...



Omidas schrieb:


> So und damit fangen die Probleme an. Wenn man keine Hardmodes machen will warum sollte man mehrfach den Endboss
> eines normalen Raids legen? Mit dem nächsten Patch gibt es Heroics mit gleich gutem Gear. In Bc gabs das nicht da ist
> man halt öfters rein um sein gewünschtes Item zu kriegen. Bestes Beispiel ist da wohl Gruul. Was noch halbwegs motiviert
> sind vielleicht noch die T Teile. Aber ansonsten? Gear = Wayne.


Das ist Deine Sicht und die ist an sich nicht falsch, nur sollte sie auch DEINE bleiben. Andere sehen es halt anders. Wenn Du damit zufrieden bist den jeweiligen Endboss (wenn überhaupt) einmal umzuklatschen und das wars ist das doch in Ordnung. Niemand zwingt Dich mehrfach dazu. Andere Leute raiden auch um des Raidens willen, weil sie (so unglaublich das auch klingen mag) Spaß daran haben. Wenn nebenher noch bessere Ausrüstung bei rumkommt wunderbar. Ist doch allen geholfen. Ich seh da keine Probleme.



Omidas schrieb:


> Und jetzt zu den Hardmodes:
> Wie bei den Normalmodes. Warum Hardmodes machen?


Warum Normalmodes machen? Warum Easymodes machen? Warum überhaupt raiden? Warum WoW spielen? Warum am PC oder der Konsole spielen? Warum ist die Banane krumm?

Das mit der Banane kann ich Dir nicht beantworten bzw. müsste Wikipedia zu Rate ziehen, aber für den Rest: Wie gesagt, einfach weils Spaß macht. Weil es herausfordernd ist. Ich schaue ins Arsenal und sehe dort die Erfolge für momentan 2 Heroic-Bosse. Bin ich als Max Mustermann der Durchschnittszocker zufrieden mit und freue mich auf weitere. Genau wie damals zu WotLK in ICC, wo wir 11/12 hc + alle Drachenerfolge gemacht haben. Hat uns wer dazu gezwungen? Nein, wir wollten das. Es war motivierend... für UNS. Für andere nicht und die haben das dann eben nicht gemacht. Ganz einfach. Nicht dass ich als Ottonormalspieler nicht auch ohne leben könnte, aber wenn es machbar ist warum nicht? Warum nur mit dem geringsten Ergebnis zufrieden geben wenn man merkt, dass mehr geht? Versagensängste? Und nur weil DU keine Lust/ Motivation/ whatever hast heißt das dass Hardmodes kein Content sind? Wie gesagt... belass es als Deine eigene Meinung/ Sicht der Dinge und gesteh anderen die ihre zu.



Omidas schrieb:


> Hardmodes sind sicher nicht schlecht nur im Vergleich zu früher bin ich nicht so motiviert.
> Hey ich gebe dir entweder:
> a) Je eine Kinokarte für zwei recht gute Filme. Sie sind nicht schlecht, aber der Brüller sind sie eben auch nicht.
> b) Eine Kinokarte für DEN Kinofilm des Jahres.
> Ich würde mich für b) entscheiden. Und das ist für den jetztigen Content übertragbar.


Der Vergleich hinkt und stinkt. Ulduar gilt bei vielen als eine der (wenn nicht die) besten Raidinstanzen überhaupt, nicht wahr? Der Film des Jahres sozusagen. Aber was Wunder, ausgerechnet dieser Blockbuster hat das Hardmode-System eingeführt. Und liefert damit quasi 2 Jahresbestfilme zum Preis von einem. Nicht so wie es jetzt ist, aber der Grundgedanke war da. Einfachere Kämpfe für Wald-und-Wiesen-Spieler, Hardmodes für alle jene die mutig genug sind, sich ein paar Herausforderungen zu stellen. Und ob der aktuelle Content nun gut oder schlecht ist, ich denke das liegt immer im persönlichen Empfinden und sollte nicht pauschalisiert werden.



Omidas schrieb:


> Und zu deinem Diablo3 Vergleich:
> Sind zwei recht unterschiedliche Spielprinzipe. In Diablo geht es nur drum große Wellen von Gegnern die immer
> stärker werden zu besiegen. Der Hintergrund dazu ist nahezu egal. Okey die Sotry ist sicher auch interessant,
> aber wer spielte Diablo2 so ewig lang wegen der Story. Zum x.ten und x-ten mal?
> WoW wenige Starke Gegner für die man bestimmte Taktiken brauch. Story ist mit ein tragender Faktor.


Das Storydingen war von Dir, nicht von mir. Insofern ist der Vergleich sehr wohl legitim. Ein Spiel, ein Umfeld, mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade, mehrere Durchläufe. Beliebig auf Spiel X übertragbar.


----------



## szene333 (9. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt und stinkt. Ulduar gilt bei vielen als eine der (wenn nicht die) besten Raidinstanzen überhaupt, nicht wahr? Der Film des Jahres sozusagen. Aber was Wunder, ausgerechnet dieser Blockbuster hat das Hardmode-System eingeführt. Und liefert damit quasi 2 Jahresbestfilme zum Preis von einem. Nicht so wie es jetzt ist, aber der Grundgedanke war da. Einfachere Kämpfe für Wald-und-Wiesen-Spieler, Hardmodes für alle jene die mutig genug sind, sich ein paar Herausforderungen zu stellen. Und ob der aktuelle Content nun gut oder schlecht ist, ich denke das liegt immer im persönlichen Empfinden und sollte nicht pauschalisiert werden.



Du willst doch jetzt nicht Ulduar mit DS vergleichen? Ulduar war von der Schwierigkeit eine ganz andere Liga, auch auf nhc


----------



## Kyrador (9. Januar 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Du willst doch jetzt nicht Ulduar mit DS vergleichen? Ulduar war von der Schwierigkeit eine ganz andere Liga, auch auf nhc



Ulduar war im Normalmodus auch nicht schwer (sicherlich schwerer als Dragon Soul, das bestreite ich nicht, aber sicher keine andere Liga). Yogg-Saron lag am zweiten Tag der Instanz... und das lag auch nur daran, weil die Instanz einfach riesig war.
Wirklich knackig waren die Hardmodes, die ihren Titel wirklich verdient haben, denn diese waren extrem fordernd.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Januar 2012)

otothegoglu schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber diese Philosophie ist dann ein Widerspruch in sich.
> 
> Blizzard möchte, dass jeder den Content sehen kann. Wir haben damals 3 Stunden aka 2x die Woche geraidet, d.h. 6 Stunden/ID, sofern auch alle da waren. Manchmal konnten wir nur einmal in einer ID raiden und die ging halt hauptsächlich mit "Looten" als "Progress" drauf, aber ich weiche grad vom Thema ab. Blizzard hat nie einen Boss während eines Progresses generft (die ganzen Boss-Anpassungen wie zB die Adds von Cho'Gall im 10er zählen nicht) und da kann man auch nicht von einer "vorgesehener Zeit" sprechen. Wer "ALLES" sehen möchte musste immer nachträglich rein und wieviele haben sich beschwert? Nicht gerade viele. Doch bei diesem Nerf? Die Überzahl!
> 
> ...



Erstmal sollte wir feststellen, was "während eines Progresses" heißt. Ansonsten redet man nur aneinander vorbei.
Bedeutet das, wenn der letzte Worldfirstkill geschehen ist, ist der Progress für alle beendet oder bfefindet sich jeder Raid in seinem eigenen Progress?

Für mich ist Progress die Phase in der man sich an einen Kill heran arbeitet und alle dafür nötigen (nicht gegen die Spielregeln verstosende) Register zieht. Ich befinde mich noch immer im Progress, obwohl Karl-Friedrich aus Korea DW hc down hat. 

So gesehen kommen Nerfs, für einen Teil der Spieler, immer mitten im Progress. 


Aber da du ja manche Anpassungen als Nerfs deklarierst und ander, ohne ein nachvollziehbare Begründung, für dich nicht zählen, muß ich ernsthaft daran zweifeln, ob man mit dir eine Sachdiskussion führen kann. Soviel zum Thema Widersprüche. 


Das, wer alles sehen will, immer nachträglich rein muß, ist doch absoluter Schwachsinn Nonsens. Dieser "Logik" folgend, würde es nicht einen einzigen Worldfirstkill geben, bevor die aktuelle Instanz generft oder der nächste Patch live ist.

Eins mußt du mir noch erklären. Wo ist der entscheidende Unterschied, ob ein Boss weniger austeilt oder die Spieler mehr einstecken und austeilen können?


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Januar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Welche wiederum auf eben diese Leute hören, da sie den großteil der zahlenden spielergemeinde ausmachen  allerdings darf man dann eher die amis flamen... die eu-foren werden von blizzard eher ignoriert



Ich verwette mein Hab und Gut, daß Blizzard anhand ihrer Statistiken, die den Raidfortschritt und die Raidgewohnheiten ALLER Spieler zeigen, den Schwierigkeitsgrad festlegen und zwar an den Großteil der Spieler, nicht an die Minderheiten vorn und hinten.


----------



## Figetftw! (9. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich verwette mein Hab und Gut, daß Blizzard anhand ihrer Statistiken, die den Raidfortschritt und die Raidgewohnheiten ALLER Spieler zeigen, den Schwierigkeitsgrad festlegen und zwar an den Großteil der Spieler, nicht an die Minderheiten vorn und hinten.



Unterschätze nicht die Macht von Flamern


----------



## Goylarna (10. Januar 2012)

@ Fremder
Ich rede schon von FL Pre Nerf
Ansosnten wenn du sagst, du hattest wenig Dropglück sind ja wahrscheinlich andere bei dir im Raid besser ausgestattet. Ich bin bei uns im Raid mit ähnlichem Itemlevel (2 Punkte höher) einer der bestausgestatteten im Raid. Oder auf Yor Sahj umgemünzt: Wenn ein Lila Blob kommt und du entweder die Wahl hast den Tank sterben zu lassen, oder ihn bis zu 2x 5 Stacks hochzuheilen trotz CD´s und somit dir Gruppe zu Nuken, dann ist es durchaus ein Equipmentproblem. Aber egal im Prinzip sind wir ja einer Meinung. Der Content ist leichter. Ich sage NH ist lachhaft, du gehst noch drüber hinaus und sagst HC ist wie NH vorhger.

@Hosenschisser
Ich sehe einen Boss im "Progress" solange es keine höherwertige Instanz gibt, die man Raiden kann ohne diesen aktuellen Raid zu bestreiten.
Sprich zu den hoch gespriesenen BC Zeiten hatte man mit T4 - T5 - T6 gleich drei tier Sets im Progress, da man ohne Ausrüstung der einen Instanz in die nächsthöhere nicht (sinnvoll) reinkam.
Kurz vor dem nächsten Addon gabs dann nen massiven Nerf und alle konnten nochmal alles sehen und legen. Fand ich persönlich super, auch wenn ich im Progress niemals über BT bzw. Sunwell 2-3 Bosse gekommen bin.
Mittlerweile ist Progress, durch 5er Inis mit gleichwertigen loot und starken Markenitems immer nur ein Tier Set. Sprich: Niemand raidet noch Progress im FL, weil in 5er Inis und mit Marken gleich oder höherwertiges Zeug droppt. Deshalb bin ich der Meinung ist es einfach albern Content schon bevor das nächsthöhere Tier da ist in Grund und Boden zu nerfen. Bei FL war es frappierend. Von langen und durchaus herausfordernden Raidabenden wurde Fl eine 1,5 Stunden OgOg durchrush Ini.


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Bei FL war es frappierend. Von langen und durchaus herausfordernden Raidabenden wurde Fl eine 1,5 Stunden OgOg durchrush Ini.



Das ist genau das, was ich immer wieder sage.

Wenn ich ein Spiel auf "sehr schwer" im Einzelspieler bearbeite und dann irgendwann auf "normal" spiele, ist es doch weit leichter als für jene, die IMMER normal gespielt haben.

Ich habe nur Shannox damals noch prenerf gelegt, aber andere Bosse nichtmals kennen gelernt. Mit einer Gruppe, die ebenso schon Shannox prenerf abfarmte (und dann an Beth scheiterte, wöchentlich nur 1/7), war Shannox postnerf natürlich überhaupt kein Problem, auch Beth starb endlich nach mehreren Versuchen, aber Ryo hat dann schon so 7-8 Versuche gebraucht, obwohl wir durchaus Leute dabei hatten, die in den Vorwochen nach ihrem 1/7 in der Stammgruppe woanders mitgelaufen sind.

Auch Alysrazar war Woche für Woche eine große Herausforderung, da hier und da immer mal wieder ein anderer Spieler dabei war, ders noch nie gespielt hat. Da hat man jede Woche im Schnitt 3 Versuche gebraucht.

Der Höhepunkt kam dann recht kurz vor 4.3. Nach einem Trashfarmrun probierte ich mit unserer Gilde erstmals Shannox und wir brachen nach 3 Versuchen ab, da Augenkratzer nichtmal starb, bis wir wipten. Die Tankstacks liefen nicht aus, obwohl der Wadenbeißertank durchaus versuchte, diesen in die Fallen zu locken. Diese wurden aber immer wieder von Mitspielern bzw. Augenkratzer ausgelöst, da man auch nach der dritten Ansage weiterhin rückwärts aus den Fallen lief. Der Kern der Gilde waren dann Tanks bzw. Heiler und die 4 Random DDs schafften es dann einfach nicht, sich an solche Dinge zu halten. Ebenso machten einiger weiterhin Schaden auf Shannox, obwohl Augenkratzer Full DMG angesagt wurde.

Da lobe ich mir den LFR. Gestern waren wir erstmals in Vollbesetzung unterwegs und es hat mächtig Spaß gemacht, während es anspruchsvoll (Materialschlacht, keine Taktik bzw. Dummheitsprobleme) blieb. Selbst bei dem Wipe beim 6. Boss (wir kennen ja schon alles) war allen total egal ... Eine ganz andere Stimmung im Teamspeak.


----------



## szene333 (10. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir den LFR. Gestern waren wir erstmals in Vollbesetzung unterwegs und es hat mächtig Spaß gemacht, während es anspruchsvoll (Materialschlacht, keine Taktik bzw. Dummheitsprobleme) blieb. Selbst bei dem Wipe beim 6. Boss (wir kennen ja schon alles) war allen total egal ... Eine ganz andere Stimmung im Teamspeak.



Das ist ja das, was ich nicht verstehe. Mit dem LFR wurde ein Schwierigkeitsgrad eingeführt, der es quasi jedem ermöglicht, den aktuellen Content zu erleben und auch zu bewältigen. Warum wurde der nhc so dermaßen leicht gestaltet? Das alte Argument, dass jeder alles sehen soll/kann fällt ja jetzt weg.


----------



## Goylarna (10. Januar 2012)

Angeblich haben ja etliche Spieler ihren Account gekündigt, weil WOW mit FL viel zu schwer war.

Ich habe meinen Acc letzlich ja auch gekündigt (er läuft noch bis März) und bei der abschließenden befragung, warum ich nicht mehr will, gab es auf den verschiedenen Seiten 5-6 x Dinge wie: Der Content ist zu schwer, das Spiel überfordert mich, die Dinge sind zu komplex, machen mir Angst, etc.

Ich wollte als Grund angeben, dass mir das Spiel zu leicht/unkomplex geworden ist. leider hatte ich die Möglichkeit dazu nicht, weil es diese Option nicht gab. Da wundert mich das Ergebnis der Umfrage auch nicht :-) Schlußendlich gab ich als Grund an, dass ich aufhöre, weil sich das Spiel in die Falsche Richtung entwickelt. Nur dass kann ja leider alles heißen....


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Das ist ja das, was ich nicht verstehe. Mit dem LFR wurde ein Schwierigkeitsgrad eingeführt, der es quasi jedem ermöglicht, den aktuellen Content zu erleben und auch zu bewältigen. Warum wurde der nhc so dermaßen leicht gestaltet? Das alte Argument, dass jeder alles sehen soll/kann fällt ja jetzt weg.




Ohne es zu wissen wette ich darauf, daß Blizzard aufgrund ihrer eigenen Auswertungen der Raidgruppen/gilden, zu dem Ergebnis gekommen ist, daß der bisherige Cata-Content (pre-4.3) für den GROßTEIL der raidenden Spieler, zu schwer getunt war. 

Um dem GROßTEIL der Spieler ein möglichst optimales Spielerlebnis zu liefern, hat man den Schwieriglkeitsgrad dem entsprechend angepasst. Logik ist nichts kompliziertes, einfach mal 2 min. die Lage aus verschiedenen Sichtweisen betrachten.


Grundsätzlich ist noch zu erwähnen, daß der LFR NICHTS mit dem bisherigen Normal- und Heroic-Modus zu tun haben. Es wurde von Blizzard ja unmissverständlich kommuniziert, daß der LFR sich nicht an bereits raidende Spieler richtet, sondern Spieler die bisher, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht in den Genuß der Raidinstanzen kamen, dies zu ermöglichen.

Das Eine hier mit dem Anderen In Verbindung zu bringen ist absolut deplatziert und spricht nicht gerade dafür, daß du verstanden hast, worüber du hier diskutieren willst.


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> @ Fremder
> Oder auf Yor Sahj umgemünzt: Wenn ein Lila Blob kommt und du entweder die Wahl hast den Tank sterben zu lassen, oder ihn bis zu 2x 5 Stacks hochzuheilen trotz CD´s und somit dir Gruppe zu Nuken, dann ist es durchaus ein Equipmentproblem. Aber egal im Prinzip sind wir ja einer Meinung. Der Content ist leichter. Ich sage NH ist lachhaft, du gehst noch drüber hinaus und sagst HC ist wie NH vorhger.



Sag euren Hunter er soll ne schildkröte rausholen und euren Pala er soll Beacon auf den Tank machen und auf dem Pet durchpumpen. Mit CDs und den den paar Direktheilungen ist die Lila Phase kein Problem


----------



## Goylarna (10. Januar 2012)

Ich denke du hast mit deiner Annahme recht Schisser.

Allerdings frage ich mich in meiner bornierten Weltsicht dennoch, wieso offenbar viele Gruppen Probleme mit dem Content haben.

Ich kann als Ankerpunkt immer nur den Raid anführen, in dem ich mitspiele.
Wenn 10 Männer und Frauen zw. 25 und 40 Jahren, die größtenteils Arbeiten, Studieren oder Familien haben und einmal die Woche 4 Stunden zum Raiden kommen den Content von Fireland 6/7 Clearen und sich darüber ärgern, dass der Mist dann generft wird, warum schaffen das andere Gruppen nicht?

Ist es wirklich erstrebenswert, den Normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad an Spielern anzulegen, die sich nicht mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen wollen?
Spieler die nicht in Guides/Dungenkompendium schauen wollen?
Spieler die nicht bereit sind mehr als 5x bei einem Boss zu wipen?

Wer sich nur ein bischen mit seiner Raidklasse und den Bossen befasst und einen zeitlichen Aufwand von 3-5 Stunden pro Woche mitbringt und dazu auch noch gewillt ist ein paar Wipües hinzunehmen. der war in der Lage die Normalmodes 4.1 und 4.2 zu legen.

Jetzt frage ich mich, für wen die Anpassungen am Schwierigkeitsgrad in 4.3 sind?

Ist WOW echt ein Spiel, wo der großteil nicht in der LAge zu diesen einfachen Dingen ist?


----------



## Goylarna (10. Januar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Sag euren Hunter er soll ne schildkröte rausholen und euren Pala er soll Beacon auf den Tank machen und auf dem Pet durchpumpen. Mit CDs und den den paar Direktheilungen ist die Lila Phase kein Problem



Leider haben wir keine optimierte Raidgruppe, denn wir sind "normale" leute die mit ihrem Main Spaß haben wollen.
Also haben wir z.B. keinen Jäger im Raid aber dafür gerne mal 3 Schammies und noch 2-3 Priester. Das ist nicht optimal, aber wir haben uns ja auch noch nie als HC truppe angesehen :-) Die Schlange beißt sich also in den Schwanz, wass die Diskussion angeht.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast mit deiner Annahme recht Schisser.
> 
> Allerdings frage ich mich in meiner bornierten Weltsicht dennoch, wieso offenbar viele Gruppen Probleme mit dem Content haben.
> 
> ...




Ich weiß es auch nicht. Vielleicht wollen die meisten Leute einfach ein bischen mit ihrer Gilde daddeln, ohne sich im Vorfeld ellenlange Theorie zu Gemüte zu führen. Mit vielen Leuten gleichzeitig spielen, tut man eben in einer Raidgruppe und dann wohl auch in passendem Spielinhalt dafür.
Ich find den 4.3 Schwierigkeitsgrad auch ok so, ist ja nicht so, daß es keinen Heromodus gäbe. Der ist mehr als knackig für die von dir genannte Zielgruppe.

Man sollte davon ausgehen, daß Anpassungen immer für den Großteil der Spieler gedacht sind. Blizzard ist nunmal ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen und keine Idealistenvereinigung die von Spenden lebt.


----------



## Goylarna (10. Januar 2012)

So isses.

Aus dem Grunde habe ich gekündigt und überlasse das Feld den Leuten die alles sehen möchten, am besten ohne den geringsten Aufwand.

Würden wir über Classiczeiten reden, wo man Ellenlang Resigear farmen musste und sonstwas, könnte ich es verstehen. Aber das bei den Mindestvorraussetzungen die momentan da sind um erfolgreich Normalmodes zu raiden die Leute immer noch nicht in der Lage sind Raidfertig und Fähig zu werden, dass will mir nicht in den Kopf.

Wahrscheinlich liegts einfach daran, das WOW eine immer Jüngere Zielgruppe anspricht (Pokemon ftw) und die Aufmerksamkeit und Leidensfähigkeit nicht mehr so gegeben ist. Wer früher in den 80ern und frühen 90ern Adventurespiele gespielt hat und sich jetzt mal den ganzen Point&Click Kram anschaut kann die Entwicklung vielleicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Imba-Noob (10. Januar 2012)

Das Design und die Bosse der Drachenseele gefallen mir gut. Alle Bosse haben sehr unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten, wobei ich mir manche Mechaniken auch für zukünftige Bosse wünsche (zum Beispiel Hagara´s Spezialfähigkeiten oder das Kugelspiel von Zon´ozz). Insbesondere der Kampf gegen Todesschwinge hat es mir angetan. Ich empfinde den Kampf wirklich als episch - nicht weil er ach so schwer ist, sondern weil in zwei Teile unterteilt ist und als Geschichte toll gemacht ist. Erst kämpft man auf seinem Rücken, und dann später gegen ihn selbst. Ich finde auch klasse, dass Todesschwinge, als er abstürzt, nicht tot ist, sondern das was aus ihm geworden ist, zum Vorschein kommt und das man besiegen muss. Auch ist klar, dass nicht 10 kleine Azeroth-Helden den Oberbösewicht alleine besiegen, sondern mit Hilfe der Drachenaspekte. Einen Abzug in der B-Note bekommen allerdings die Videos, die meiner Meinung nach etwas zu kitschig und zu sehr HDR-abgekupfert wirken. 

Mir persönlich sind für eine gute Raidgruppe die ersten 5 Bosse im Normalmodus zu einfach, aber mit einer Randomgruppe wiped man leider öfter mal an Zon´ozz, daher finde ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad normal für Randomraids okay. Oft legt man als Randomgruppe bisher auch nicht mehr als 4 bis 5 Bosse. Man muss auch verstehen, für wen welcher Schwierigkeitsgrad entworfen wurde. Für Neulinge, Wenigraider, Twinks, Spieler die sich mit ihrem Char kaum beschäftigen und einfach mal drauf los wollen, der Raidfinder. Daher bringen Sprüche wie "Wer nicht mindestens 20 K DPS fährt, gehört hier nicht hin", nichts. Allerdings sind 5 K DPS-DDs schon peinlich. Da gehe ich aber nicht hin und flame die, sondern gebe ihnen Tipps. Für "gewöhnliche" Raider ist der normale Schwierigkeitsgrad gedacht und für gute, fortgeschrittene Raider der heroische Schwierigkeitsgrad. 

Den Raidfinder sehe ich mit sehr gemischten Gefühlen, weil hier vom Imba-Pro bis hin zum Spieler, der leider keinerlei Ahnung von seinem Char und seinen Fähigkeiten hat, alles vertreten ist. Auch wenn es sich bei dem RF um einen Easy-Mode insbesondere für Neulinge und Wenigraider handelt, wünsche ich mir seitens der Spieler trotzdem, dass man auf Ansagen im Chat hört, selbst mal ein bisschen guckt und auch eventuell mal nen Guide (es gibt sogar RF-Guides) anschaut. Es gibt Fehler, die sollte man auch als Neuling nicht unbedingt (vor allem nicht wiederholt und trotz Ansage) machen. Auch finde ich es fragwürdig, dass manche Bossmechaniken einfach umgangen werden können, indem genuked oder weggeheilt wird. Und natürlich bin ich mit dem Lootsystem nicht einverstanden, weil es viel zu sehr missbraucht wird (Spieler würfeln auf Items, die sie nicht brauchen, auf 2nd Spec, geben Items weiter etc.). EIN WEITERER GROSSER NEGATIVER PUNKT DER MIR AUFGEFALLEN IST: DURCH DEN RAIDFINDER HAT SICH DAS RAIDEN IN DER STAMMGRUPPE VERSCHLECHTERT, weil Spieler sich wie im RF verhalten und nicht ausreichend auf Bodeneffekte, Bossmechaniken etc. achten.

Positiv finde ich, dass ich hier auch mit Twinks schnell durchrushen kann und ihr Equip verbessern kann, dass es nicht allzu tragisch ist, wenn einer meiner Twinks nicht so dolle Leistung erbringt und ich Skillungen und Rotas ausprobieren kann. Außerdem kann ich den RF zu jeder Zeit benutzen, das ist denke ich auch für Wenigspieler, Wochenendspieler, Schichtarbeiter etc. sehr wichtig. Und die Wartezeiten selbst als DD sind meinem Empfinden nach gering: Ich warte je nach Uhrzeit zwischen 1 und 15 Minuten, da warte ich für eine Ini deutlich mehr.

Die neuen Inis finde ich von der Story her gut gemacht. Geschockt war ich, als man auf alte Bekannte wie Lady Azshara gestoßen ist, weil ich mir diese als Endboss einer Raidinstanz gewünscht hätte. Aber Blizzard hat ja versprochen, dass das noch kommen soll. Die Inis empfinde ich als erfahrener Spieler einfach, mit ner Randomgruppe können sie trotzdem manchmal fordernd sein, da nicht jeder Spieler auf dem gleichen Niveau ist. Allerdings nutze ich die neuen Inis nur solange für meine Twinks, bis sie genügend Itemlevelwert haben, um den RF nutzen zu können. Ziel ist es sowieso, mit mehreren Twinks DS normal clear zu haben. 

Ich finde es gut, dass die epischen Steine vorerst nur über den DS-Raid zu erreichen sind, denn sie sollen eine besondere Belohnungen für Raider der Endinstanz sein und sind für Nicht- oder Wenigraider nicht erforderlich. Schade finde ich, dass sie handelbar sind. Mir hätte es besser gefallen, wenn sie seelengebunden wären und dadurch wirklich eine epische persönliche Belohnung. Schade finde ich hingegen, dass der Beruf Archäologie nicht weiter verfolgt wurde.

Insgesamt ist mein Fazit für 4.3 gut und fällt viel positiver als mein Fazit für 4.1 und 4.2 aus. 

4.1 waren nur alte aufgewärmte Instanzen, die mich als "alten" Raider nicht von den Socken gehauen haben. Es war zwar schön, ZA und ZG mal wieder zu besuchen, aber das wars auch schon. Der versprochene (Wasser-)Raid viel ja leider ins Wasser. 

4.2 traf auch nicht gerade meinen Nerv, da ich sehr viele Erwartungen hineingesteckt habe, die nicht erfüllt wurden. Der FL-Raid war zwar schön, aber bei weitem nicht so episch, wie ich gehofft habe. Man hatte ihn als erfahrener Raider sehr schnell auf Farmstatus und manche Bossmechaniken mochte ich nicht (Alysrazor zum Beispiel) oder manche Mechaniken waren zwar gut gemeint, aber nicht gut umgesetzt (z. B. Lord). Das Questgebiet war für mich ein Graus, ewig gleiche Quests, das Farmen der Abzeichen hat viel zu lange gedauert, dazu viele verbuggte Quests.

Auffallend finde ich, dass aus der Sicht eines Casuals DS relativ gut zu schaffen ist, während die Anfangsraid von Cata relativ schwer waren und die FL mittelschwer. Eigentlich müsste es genau umgekehrt sein. Blizzard wollte Cata ja gerne anspruchsvoller machen, hat aber gemerkt, dass dies bei Casuals gar nicht gut ankam, und hat nun den Endraid etwas zu einfach gestaltet. Nun gut, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das nächste Addon besser wird, was ich nicht glaube, da es viele Dinge gibt, die zwar auch großen Zuspruch oder Community, aber auf genau so große Ablehnung stoßen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> So isses.
> 
> Aus dem Grunde habe ich gekündigt und überlasse das Feld den Leuten die alles sehen möchten, am besten ohne den geringsten Aufwand.
> 
> ...




Was ich nur nicht so ganz versteh ist, warum dich andere Spieler so sehr beschäftigen, daß du ihretwegen sogar deinen Account ruhen lässt, obwohl du doch eine Stammgruppe hattest? 

Ich machs ganz einfach. Ich raide mit meiner Gilde und mit der komm ich so weit wie es der Schwierigkeitsgrad eben zulässt. Ob dann am Ende 2 oder 3 Bosse mehr oder weniger zu Buche stehen, is doch egal. 
Keine Ahnung warum ich mir über Spielgewohnheiten mir fremder Menschen Gedanken machen sollte?


----------



## Goylarna (10. Januar 2012)

Die Raidgewohnheiten anderer haben primär mit meiner Kündigung nichts zu tun.

Sekundär ist es so (wie oben bereits beschrieben), dass der Normalmode, den wir immer geraidet haben lächerlich ist (offenbar aufgrund der Gewohnheiten anderer Spieler), dieser aber immer noch X - Mal durchlaufen werden muss um Heroics zu bestehen. Darauf habe ich keine Lust mehr. Für mich steht (subjektiv) die wahl zwischen
1. LFR (Blindenmodus)
2. Normal (Eine Hand auf dem Rücken und immer noch Schaffbar Modus)
3. heroic (Heroic und für mich als Normalspieler nur mit gutem Gear aus 2. zu meistern)


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Die Raidgewohnheiten anderer haben primär mit meiner Kündigung nichts zu tun.



Dann hab ich deinen Kündigungsgrund wohl falsch, aus dem Kontext unserer Unterhaltung, interpretiert. Hatte es so verstanden, daß du gekündigt hast, weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad an den Großteil der Spieler, denen Du und dein Raid nicht zuzuordnen ist, angepasst wurde.


Beim rest ist es schwierig auf einen Nenner zu kommen. Da es keinen kontinuierlich fließenden Anstieg des Schwierigkeitsgrades gibt, gibt es immer einzelne Spieler/Raids die irgendwo "dazwischen liegen". Obwohl Morchok hc wirklich kein Raidblocker, für Raids die 8/8 normal haben, ist.


----------



## szene333 (10. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ohne es zu wissen wette ich darauf, daß Blizzard aufgrund ihrer eigenen Auswertungen der Raidgruppen/gilden, zu dem Ergebnis gekommen ist, daß der bisherige Cata-Content (pre-4.3) für den GROßTEIL der raidenden Spieler, zu schwer getunt war.
> Um dem GROßTEIL der Spieler ein möglichst optimales Spielerlebnis zu liefern, hat man den Schwieriglkeitsgrad dem entsprechend angepasst. Logik ist nichts kompliziertes, einfach mal 2 min. die Lage aus verschiedenen Sichtweisen betrachten.



Ohne es zu wissen, wette ich darauf, dass es sich um eine Panikreaktion seitens Blizz handelt (ca. 1 Mio Kündigungen in einem Jahr). Bedenke: Bei Kündigung seines Accounts kann man als Kündigungsgrund "zu schwer", nicht aber "zu leicht" angeben. Sehr interessant,  wie ich finde.



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist noch zu erwähnen, daß der LFR NICHTS mit dem bisherigen Normal- und Heroic-Modus zu tun haben. Es wurde von Blizzard ja unmissverständlich kommuniziert, daß der LFR sich nicht an bereits raidende Spieler richtet, sondern Spieler die bisher, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht in den Genuß der Raidinstanzen kamen, dies zu ermöglichen.
> 
> Das Eine hier mit dem Anderen In Verbindung zu bringen ist absolut deplatziert und spricht nicht gerade dafür, daß du verstanden hast, worüber du hier diskutieren willst.



Ich habe nicht verstanden, worüber ich diskutieren will? Bahnhof?

Also ich diskutiere hier über Patch 4.3 und was ich davon halte bzw. ob meine Erwartungen erfüllt worden sind. Nichts anderes habe ich hier getan.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Die Raidgewohnheiten anderer haben primär mit meiner Kündigung nichts zu tun.
> 
> Sekundär ist es so (wie oben bereits beschrieben), dass der Normalmode, den wir immer geraidet haben lächerlich ist (offenbar aufgrund der Gewohnheiten anderer Spieler), dieser aber immer noch X - Mal durchlaufen werden muss um Heroics zu bestehen. Darauf habe ich keine Lust mehr. Für mich steht (subjektiv) die wahl zwischen
> 1. LFR (Blindenmodus)
> ...


Ich versteh Dich ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht. Du schimpfst die ganze Zeit darüber, dass das Spiel immer leichter wird. Man muss nicht mehr viel tun um Erfolg zu haben. Alles wird immer weichgespülter, inklusive Spieler.

Auf der anderen Seite bist Du aber nich willens, für ein Vorankommen auf höherem Niveau (sprich Hardmodes) etwas zu tun. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen den Normalmode abzufarmen, man kann ja gleich nach einmaligem Durchspielen in die Heroics rein. Merkt man da aber dass es ausrüstungstechnisch noch nix wird, ja dann muss man halt noch paar Runden drehen. Und wenn es im normalen Modus schnell geht ist doch gut - mehr Zeit für andere Dinge. Wir händeln es derzeit so: Mittwoch/ Donnerstag Progress im Heromode, Sonntag die restlichen Bosse auf normal für Ausrüstung und Punkte. Klappt super und macht mir persönlich Spaß. Sind zwar etwas höhere Raidzeiten, aber es gibt andere wo kaum geraidet wird und man vor sich hinmuddeln kann. Alles in Butter.

Also ich mag Dich falsch verstehen, aber für mich ist die Beschwerde über zu leichte Spielinhalte ein kompletter Gegensatz zur Accountkündigung aus Unlust über Gearfarming für die (für euch) noch zu schweren Heroic-Modi. Oder seh ich da was falsch?


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ohne es zu wissen, wette ich darauf, dass es sich um eine Panikreaktion seitens Blizz handelt (ca. 1 Mio Kündigungen in einem Jahr). Bedenke: Bei Kündigung seines Accounts kann man als Kündigungsgrund "zu schwer", nicht aber "zu leicht" angeben. Sehr interessant,  wie ich finde.
> 
> 
> Ich habe nicht verstanden, worüber ich diskutieren will? Bahnhof?
> ...



Ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, daß sich eine seriöse Firma von "Panik" lenken lässt und entgegen aller Statistiken und Erfahrungen handelt. Das wäre so als wenn ein erfahrener Profipokerspieler am Tisch die Nerven verliert und anfämgt zu zocken, anstatt zu spielen. Das passiert einem erfahrenem Profi nicht.

Genau, du diskutierst über 4.3 und speziell über den Schwierigkeitsgrad. Dabei stellst du einen künstlichen Zusammenhang zwischen LFR und Normalmode her. Obwohl beides lt. offizieller Entwickleraussage nicht aufeinander Aufbaut und für 2 verschiedene Typen von Spielern konzipiert wurde.

Hier deine Aussage dazu:
Das ist ja das, was ich nicht verstehe. *Mit dem LFR wurde ein Schwierigkeitsgrad eingeführt*, der es quasi jedem ermöglicht, den aktuellen Content zu erleben und auch zu bewältigen. *Warum wurde der nhc so dermaßen leicht gestaltet?* Das alte Argument, dass jeder alles sehen soll/kann fällt ja jetzt weg. 


Das ist in ungefähr so, als wenn man sich über die Preise von Friseuren unterhält und du dann kommst und fragst, warum die Fußpflege viel teurer/günstiger ist. Ich hoffe du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will. 


Zum Thema Kündigungsgrund:
Ja, warum wird es die Option "Zu leicht" wohl nicht geben?

Wieviel % der Spieler Weltweit haben DW hc down? 0,1-1%?

Ausser denen kann niemand, wenn er ehrlich beantwortet, die Option "zu leicht" wählen. Da wäre dann nämlich ein anderer, sehr wahscheinlich auch vorhandener Grund, die korrekte Wahl.


----------



## Goylarna (10. Januar 2012)

Nicht nur wer DW auf Hero down hat, darf zu leicht wählen.

Ich habe mit nem Kumpel nen Twink gelevelt. Das ist einfach nur witzlos. Man geht zu zweit in 5er Inis die laut Raidfinder Rot/Orange sind und macht das Ding leer.

Wer kam auf die tolle Idee dass man CC machen kann und die Mobs einfach stehen bleiben.

Das sind nur 2 kleine Beispiele wo das Spiel sehr leicht gemacht worden ist.....

Vielleicht sind mir ja auch einfach die Spielmechaniken zu simpel geworden...... oder die Normalen Bosse zu leicht.

@Fremder
Wenn du daran Spaß findest für dich extrem langweiligen und unterfordernden Content abzufarmen um dann den Content zu machen, der angeblich für dich ist, dann mach das. Ich Spiele WOW zum Spaß haben und dazu zählt eben Farmen in jeder Form nicht zu. Ich kaufe meine Flasks und Manatränke, obwohl ich Alchi bin. Ich kaufe mein Bufffood obwohl ich Kochenskill oben hab. Wenn mich ein Pet interessiert, dann kaufe ich es für 5K gold im AH lieber, als dafür 2 Stunden zu farmen. Ich habe seit 2 Wochen 800 Tapferkeitspunkte am Ende der Woche, weil es mir zu blöd ist 5er Inis oder Raidfinder abzufarmen.Ich hoffe, dass macht dir klar, wie wenig Motivation ich dazu habe eine lahme Instanz abzufarmen nur um gear zu bekommen. Bis zu diesem Patch hat es Blizzard ja auch geschafft, Normale RAids so zu gestalten, dass sie mich herausfordern. 4.3. ist deshalb aus meiner sicht ein Griff ins Klo... mit beiden Händen.

Was ich noch interessant finde: Es gibt Kritik: Wenn ich nicht willens bin mir das nötige Gear zu erfarmen... selber Schuld.... aber wenn ich sage: Wenn andere sich nicht mit ihren Chars befassen wollen selber Schuld, dann gibts dafür Kritik an mir..... seltsam....


----------



## szene333 (11. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Hier deine Aussage dazu:
> Das ist ja das, was ich nicht verstehe. *Mit dem LFR wurde ein Schwierigkeitsgrad eingeführt*, der es quasi jedem ermöglicht, den aktuellen Content zu erleben und auch zu bewältigen. *Warum wurde der nhc so dermaßen leicht gestaltet?* Das alte Argument, dass jeder alles sehen soll/kann fällt ja jetzt weg.
> 
> 
> Das ist in ungefähr so, als wenn man sich über die Preise von Friseuren unterhält und du dann kommst und fragst, warum die Fußpflege viel teurer/günstiger ist. Ich hoffe du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will.



Ob das der primäre Zweck für die Einführung des LFR war, spielt doch gar keine Rolle. Fakt ist nunmal, dass damit ein neuer Schwierigkeitsgrad eingeführt wurde. Somit kann jetzt wirklich jeder alles sehen. Aber ich wiederhole mich.



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kündigungsgrund:
> Ja, warum wird es die Option "Zu leicht" wohl nicht geben?
> 
> Wieviel % der Spieler Weltweit haben DW hc down? 0,1-1%?
> ...



Das typische Totschlagargument, wenn einem sonst nichts mehr einfällt. Zu der Aussage fällt mir wiederrum nichts mehr ein. Nicht nur die Raids, sondern auch das Leveln, Berufe skillen, die 5er Ini´s, Gold farmen.......Einfach alles in dem Spiel ist zu einfach geworden. 

Die Verantwortlichen haben die zu hohe Schwierigkeit als Hauptgrund für die sinkenden Abozahlen ausgemacht und wollen sich scheinbar nicht von Kündigungsstatistiken davon abbringen lassen. Kritik über einen zu geringen Schwierigkeitsgrad werden eh nicht kommentiert.


----------



## wolfracht (11. Januar 2012)

Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso Blizzard alles leichter macht. Eine Millionen Spieler verloren und die Reaktion ein derart lahmarschiger Patch + LFR?
Das will mir nicht in den Kopf. Wie man doch überall ließt, hören die Leute auf, weil alles einfach viel zu einfach wird.
Wieso wird denn da nicht ein Schritt zurück Richtung BC gemacht, wie es ja ein Großteil fordert?


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Januar 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Kritik über einen zu geringen Schwierigkeitsgrad werden eh nicht kommentiert.



Ein "zu leicht" kann man ja auch an Kill- und Todesstatistiken ablesen. Und nicht jedem fällt es leicht, den nhc Mode zu bestehen. Bei Morchok ist der Fall ja klar. Er ist als zu leicht bekannt, soll allerdings auch eben diesen Titel haben. In nhc und in hc. Es soll der Einstieg in einen Schlachtzug sein, dessen Schwierigkeitsgrad anhaltend schwieriger wird.

Diese Grundlage gab es in 4.0/4.1 und 4.2 nicht. Zumindest war es niemals so offensichtlich, das der Schwierigkeitsgrad derartig ansteigt, je weiter man geht.

Und genau dieses System finde ich wirklich gut. Auch wenn man keine gute Gruppe hat, kann man immer noch Bosse besiegen und mittels steigendem Equipment dann Herausforderung für Herausforderung meistern. Dadurch bleibt es auch für schwächere Gruppen wirklich interessant. Es ist weniger frustrierend als wenn man schon am ersten Boss hoffnungslos scheitert. Gerade Halfus konnte da in der Spottvariante wirklich schrecklich sein.

Zudem kommt noch, das man es nicht "einfach" schwerer machen kann. Preissenkungen sind immer ok, aber bei steigenden Preisen sinkt nunmal die Nachfrage


----------



## Derulu (11. Januar 2012)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso Blizzard alles leichter macht. Eine Millionen Spieler verloren und die Reaktion ein derart lahmarschiger Patch + LFR?
> Das will mir nicht in den Kopf. Wie man doch überall ließt, hören die Leute auf, weil alles einfach viel zu einfach wird.
> Wieso wird denn da nicht ein Schritt zurück Richtung BC gemacht, wie es ja ein Großteil fordert?



Laut Blizzard ist die meistgenannte Grund für die Abokündigungen "zu schwer" (in dem Feld das man selbstständig ausfüllen kann)...
Des Weiteren besitzt Blizzard ja Kill-/Versuchsstatistiken (aufgrund derer Firelands so "früh" abgeschwächt wurden), die scheinbar auch besagen, dass es bis Patch 4.2 bzw. vor dessen Nerf, zu viele "Error"-Versuche gab

Solange die Statistiken (die eigentlich genauer sein sollten als irgendwelche Foren, bedenkt man, dass sich lediglich ein Bruchteil der Spielerschaft sich dort herumtreibt) dies besagen, wird auch danach gehandelt.

Noch zu bedenken ist: In der (scheinbar) allerleichtesten Phase des Spiels (Ende WotLk im September 2010) vor allem im "Endgame" hatten man die ("alltime") höchste Abozahl (>12 Mio.), mit Cata wurde es anfangs schwieriger (bis zum Nerf vor dem FirelandsPatch) und man hat mehr als 1 Mio. Spieler verloren...

Ob das natürlich alles wirklich so ist, kann von uns keiner sagen


----------



## Goylarna (11. Januar 2012)

Das Problem der schlechten Spieler, denen der Content dann am Ende zu schwer ist, ist m.E. ein Hausgemachtes.

Es fängt beim Leveln an, wo man wirklich ohne seinen char auch nur 10% zu beherrschen jede ini schafft. Du machst ne Random Ini, der Tank geht raus. Kein Problem, man schafft ganze Inis ohne Tank und zu viert. 1 Tank und ein heiler reicht für jede Low Level Instanz. CC, was ist das?

Dann ist es mittlerweile Standart, dass alle Raidgruppen am aktuellsten Content spielen. Equipment wird nicht mehr benötigt aus dem aktuellen Raidcontent um den nächsten zu erreichen. Deswegen erspielen sich viele Gruppen gar nicht die schweren bosse, sondern gehen dann einfach von 5/7 FL zu Morchok z.B.

Fast das ganze WOTLK Addon war ein einziges zusammenziehen und Nuken beim Trash.

Sich mit Skillungen befassen? Ach was 71 Skillpunkte... bis hin zu 41 mit mehr oder minder fest vorgeschriebener Skillroute. Sehr fördernd damit man sich bloss nicht mit seinem Char beschäftigt. Bald dann noch 6 "Punkte", von denen 4 allerdings unnütz sind für PVE und maximal 2 Entscheidungen zwischen 2 Talenten.

Kein Downranking mehr, nur noch ein Pot pro Kampf, etc. etc. aller Vereinfachungen.

Wenn man das betrachtet, wundert es mich nicht, das Spieler, die nen Char in 5 Tagen Played Time von 1-85 bringen ohne einmal die Hauptstadt zu verlassen dann im Raid verkacken. Sie wurden mit dem Char vorher auch nie gefordert in Inis oder bei Questen... Gruppenquesten, was ist das? Geh weg mit Zusammenspiel, wer braucht das schon in nem MMO.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> @Fremder
> Wenn du daran Spaß findest für dich extrem langweiligen und unterfordernden Content abzufarmen um dann den Content zu machen, der angeblich für dich ist, dann mach das. Ich Spiele WOW zum Spaß haben und dazu zählt eben Farmen in jeder Form nicht zu. Ich kaufe meine Flasks und Manatränke, obwohl ich Alchi bin. Ich kaufe mein Bufffood obwohl ich Kochenskill oben hab. Wenn mich ein Pet interessiert, dann kaufe ich es für 5K gold im AH lieber, als dafür 2 Stunden zu farmen. Ich habe seit 2 Wochen 800 Tapferkeitspunkte am Ende der Woche, weil es mir zu blöd ist 5er Inis oder Raidfinder abzufarmen.Ich hoffe, dass macht dir klar, wie wenig Motivation ich dazu habe eine lahme Instanz abzufarmen nur um gear zu bekommen. Bis zu diesem Patch hat es Blizzard ja auch geschafft, Normale RAids so zu gestalten, dass sie mich herausfordern. 4.3. ist deshalb aus meiner sicht ein Griff ins Klo... mit beiden Händen.


Das alles ist Dein gutes Recht und ich wäre der letzte, Dich dafür zu verurteilen. Nur wie heißt es so schön: Jeder ist seines Schicksals Schmied. Du sagst ja selbst dass Du momentan so zu rein gar nichts Lust hast, zumindest kommt es so rüber. Muss ja auch nicht sein. Aber überleg einfach mal, ob Du es Dir nicht zu leicht machst Deine Unlust auf den Patch bzw. dessen Inhalt zu schieben. Die Methode der Ausrüstungsverbesserung über Raidfarming ist mittlerweile knapp 7 Jahre alt... warum also ausgerechnet jetzt diese negative Erkenntnis? Ebenso alt sind Berufe, Haustiere und dergleichen. Wenn Du all das so derart reizlos findest, vielleicht bist Du einfach übersättigt vom Spiel insgesamt? Was ja aber nix mit dem Patch zu tun hat sondern einfach der Tatsache geschuldet wäre, dass man eben schon etliche Jahre in Azeroth verweilt.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Januar 2012)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso Blizzard alles leichter macht. Eine Millionen Spieler verloren und die Reaktion ein derart lahmarschiger Patch + LFR?
> Das will mir nicht in den Kopf. Wie man doch überall ließt, hören die Leute auf, weil alles einfach viel zu einfach wird.
> Wieso wird denn da nicht ein Schritt zurück Richtung BC gemacht, wie es ja ein Großteil fordert?



"Wie man doch überall ließt..." "wie es ja ein Großteil fordert"

Woher nimmst du das? Wurden schonmal ingame derartige Umfragen gemacht? Nein ... nur ein kleiner Anteil ist in den Foren tatsächlich unterwegs, der größte Spielerzuwachs kam mit WotLK.

Viele Leute, die zu Beginn von Cata aufgehört haben, war es nunmal zu schwer. Der Anstieg der Schwierigkeit war verdammt groß. Gerade wenn du noch die ungenerften heroischen Instanzen kanntest, weißt du, wie schwer man sich da auch in nicht zufälligen Gruppen getan hat. Im Raidfinder gehörte schon etwas Glück dazu, eine Gruppe zu finden, die die Instanz dann ebenso beherrschte.
Irgendwann wurde es dann mit der Zeit einfacher, wachsendes Gear, Nerfs ... noch bei weitem kein Vergleich zu anderen Instanzen, aber immerhin vernünftig spielbar. Dann kamen die Zul Instanzen ...
Und wieder gehörte schon etwas Masochismus dazu, sich ohne Raidgear in eine Randomgruppe zu trauen. Ich kenne da durchaus Leute in meiner Gilde, die diese Instanzen, die eigentlich nur als Mittelteil zwischen Instanz + Schlachtzug gehandelt werden sollten, gemieden haben.
Wieder gab es nicht nur einen Instanzabbruch, wieder, wie schon zu den heroischen Instanzen ... Und da schoben einige Mitspieler wirklich schon Frust, weil es oftmals nichtmal an ihnen lag. Nein, das machte wirklich keinen Spaß, zu erleben, wie Bekannte dann aus dem TS flüchten, weil irgendwelche Random DDs die Pantherlady in Phase 2 schlagen, Randomheiler es nicht geheilt bekommen, Tanks ständig in irgendnem Mist stehen bleiben ...

Das dies nicht folgenlos bleiben durfte ...


Und ganz ehrlich, ich bin mit dem aktuellen Patch vollauf zufrieden. Bekannte Raidgruppen kriegen nach wie vor nen Arschtritt, der LFR fährt sich nicht von selbst und auch in den Instanzen sterben ständig Mitspieler ...


----------



## Goylarna (11. Januar 2012)

@Fremder

Nochmals. Bislang gab es für mich immer den Normalmode, der sofort Herausforderung bot. Vielleicht nicht jeder Boss aber im großen und ganzen hatte man bei 80% der Gegner gut zu tun, hatte seine Wipes aber auch seinen Fortschritt.
Mit 4.3. gibt es das quasi nicht mehr (für mich)
Normalmode ist uninteressant, Hero Mode zur Zeit unschaffbar.
Bisher musste ich nicht Instanz A 10 x abfarmen um b zu schaffen. Seit 4.3. müsste ich das.

@Doofkatze
Ich finde dein Post stellt als Quintessenz ein Armutszeugniss fürs Spiel dar: Ich verstehe nämlich: Weil die Spieler zu doof sind einen Boss zu spielen (trotz Guides, trotz Mitspieler die gerne erklären, trotz Dungeonkompendium) ist es das richtige Mittel den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu senken. Ich verstehe zwar Blizzard, dass dies an Abozahlen für sie der bessere weg ist, aber als Spieler der sich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt, der gerne Herausforderung erlebt, der sich auch mal nen Guide durchliest (oder ansieht, was ja auch geht) ist es ein Schlag ins Gesicht, wenn das Spiel dann an allen Movementverweigerern ausgelegt wird, die nicht ebreit sind sich länger als 5 Minuten mit dem Spiel zu befassen und dementsprechend ihre Klasse und das Spiel einfach nicht "können".


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Normalmode ist uninteressant, Hero Mode zur Zeit unschaffbar.
> Bisher musste ich nicht Instanz A 10 x abfarmen um b zu schaffen. Seit 4.3. müsste ich das.


Also angesichts der Tatsache dass T11 heroic schwerer ist als T12 normal (auch prenerf) und T12 heroic teilweise auch kein Zuckerschlecken ist bin ich genauso ratlos Deinen Worten gegenüber wie zuvor. Morchok hc ist bei weitem kein Contentblocker, hier bedarf es vor allem guter Heiler. Das ist eigentlich ein passabler Einstieg auch ohne pervers Gear zu farmen. Und die Möglichkeit sich zeitnah auszurüsten ist durch den LfR so gut wie nie zuvor. Allein der Exploit-Skandal vor kurzem zeigt, dass selbst Top-Raider für den Einstieg auf diese Sachen setzen, da scheinbar z.B. einige Boni echt gut sind. Ein Run im LfR dauert pro Hälfte so ca. eine Dreiviertelstunde... einmal in der Woche. Also verzeih wenn ich das sage, aber ich werd aus Dir nicht schlau.


----------



## Goylarna (11. Januar 2012)

Also ich Raide T13, was du tust weiß ich nicht.

Morchok Hero ist wie schon 1-2 x Beschrieben down.

Nochmals für dich ganz langsam und deutschlich:
T13 Normalmode ist Scheiße. Dreck, ein Witz von einem Raid und Deathwing sollte ein Rosa Tütü tragen.Wirst du jetzt aus meinen Worten schlau?


----------



## Kyrador (11. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> @Doofkatze
> Ich finde dein Post stellt als Quintessenz ein Armutszeugniss fürs Spiel dar: Ich verstehe nämlich: Weil die Spieler zu doof sind einen Boss zu spielen (trotz Guides, trotz Mitspieler die gerne erklären, trotz Dungeonkompendium) ist es das richtige Mittel den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu senken. Ich verstehe zwar Blizzard, dass dies an Abozahlen für sie der bessere weg ist, aber als Spieler der sich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt, der gerne Herausforderung erlebt, der sich auch mal nen Guide durchliest (oder ansieht, was ja auch geht) ist es ein Schlag ins Gesicht, wenn das Spiel dann an allen Movementverweigerern ausgelegt wird, die nicht ebreit sind sich länger als 5 Minuten mit dem Spiel zu befassen und dementsprechend ihre Klasse und das Spiel einfach nicht "können".



Nein, auch wenn ich Doofkatze nicht mag (aufgrund der Aufmachung seiner meisten Posts), mit diesem Post hat er verdammt nochmal recht. "Keep it simple" ist nicht umsonst einer der wichtigsten Aspekte bei der Entwicklung neuer Produkte für den Massenmarkt. Ein Produkt MUSS einfach bedienbar/spielbar sein, um für die Masse erfolgreich zu sein. Hierzu ein Link:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/KISS-Prinzip


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> @Doofkatze
> Ich finde dein Post stellt als Quintessenz ein Armutszeugniss fürs Spiel dar: Ich verstehe nämlich: Weil die Spieler zu doof sind einen Boss zu spielen (trotz Guides, trotz Mitspieler die gerne erklären, trotz Dungeonkompendium) ist es das richtige Mittel den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu senken.



Alleine hier zeigt sich doch der deutlichste Unterschied zwischen uns.

Auch wenn ich selbst Verfechter von Guides bin und selbst sehr stark darauf achte, einen gewissen Platz im Raid einzunehmen, so erwarte ich nicht von jedem Spieler auf diesem Planeten, das dieser genauso denken muss und sich (täglich) über seine Klasse oder den Schlachtzug informieren muss.

Für mich war es schon ein Unding, am ersten Tag des LFRs (2 Minuten nach Serverstart wohlbemerkt) Erfahrung von allen Spielern zu erwarten. Das Geflame (neumodischer Mist) ging auf keine Kuhhaut.
Das Dungeonkompendium hat zwar das Zeug dazu, tatsächlich eine Hilfe darzustellen, aber in gleichem Maße kommt schon die Ungeduld der Mitspieler dazu.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Also ich Raide T13, was du tust weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Morchok Hero ist wie schon 1-2 x Beschrieben down.
> 
> ...


Starke Worte. Die dann plötzlich verpuffen wenn es um den Hardmode geht. Ich persönlich finde den Normalmode ganz in Ordnung. Recht einfach, aber man kommt zügig durch und somit auch schnell und problemlos an Equip für die Hardmodes. Die Dir dann merkwürdigerweise zu schwer sind.

Naja wie auch immer, einigen wir uns einfach darauf dass wir uns nicht mehr einig werden. Ist ja auch kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## szene333 (11. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Starke Worte. Die dann plötzlich verpuffen wenn es um den Hardmode geht. Ich persönlich finde den Normalmode ganz in Ordnung. Recht einfach, aber man kommt zügig durch und somit auch schnell und problemlos an Equip für die Hardmodes. Die Dir dann merkwürdigerweise zu schwer sind.
> 
> Naja wie auch immer, einigen wir uns einfach darauf dass wir uns nicht mehr einig werden. Ist ja auch kein Weltuntergang.



Ich glaube er meint, dass die Kluft zwischen hc und nhc zu groß ist. 

Fakt ist, dass der aktuelle nhc mit Abstand der bisher leichteste ist, der so live gegangen ist. Das kann wohl niemand bestreiten. 

Edit: Hier mal ein interessanter Ausschnitt aus einem Post im offiziellen Forum:

" In DS gibt es keine Stelle, an der ein Raid seinen Schaden auf verschiedene Ziele koordinieren müsste. Natürlich gibt es einen Zielwechsel, aber immer für den gesamten Raid. Anders als noch in FL: Beth'tilac, Shannox-nhc, Rhyolith, Alysrazor, Ragnaros.

Offensichtlich geschah diese Trivialisierung mit Rücksicht auf den LFR, wo außer Tank'n'Spank mangels Gruppenabsprache kaum etwas möglich ist.

Schlussfolgerung: Wenn künftige Raids eine LFR-Version haben, wird es nur noch geradlinige Encounter geben, auch im Normalmode. Die Schwierigkeit besteht dann ausschließlich aus Dps-Anforderungen und individuellen Totschlag-Mechaniken.

Sprich: Voidzone, lauf raus oder du stirbst <- das ist noch möglich.

Aber: Voidzone, lauf raus oder du killst den Raid <- ein für allemal vorbei.

Naja, Hauptsache die Nichtraider raiden auch noch ... "


----------



## wolfracht (11. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ob das natürlich alles wirklich so ist, kann von uns keiner sagen





Ich denke wir beide wissen, dass es nicht stimmt, was Blizzard sagt.


----------



## Kyrador (11. Januar 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass der aktuelle nhc mit Abstand der bisher leichteste ist, der so live gegangen ist. Das kann wohl niemand bestreiten.



Was ist mit PdK? Das war im nhc (vor allem im 10er) erst recht ein Witz...


----------



## Derulu (11. Januar 2012)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Ich denke wir beide wissen, dass es nicht stimmt, was Blizzard sagt.



Kleine Frage am Rande, da die Aussage "den Spielern ist es zu schwer", von einer offiziellen Blizzard-Telefonkonferenz (ConferenceCall) für Aktionäre stammt (seit 2010 auch Journalisten dazu zugelassen, nicht mehr nur Aktionärsvertreter) :

Was, ausser massiven rechtlichen und folglich finanziellen Problemen (bei entsprechender Aufdeckung), würde es Blizzard bringen, seine eigenen Aktionäre zu belügen? Seit der Bankenkrise reagieren vor allem US-Behörden/Gerichte/-Anwälte/-Aktionäre, extrem empfindlich darauf, wenn rauskommt, dass ein Unternehmen seine Geldgeber wissentlich belügt ^^




Und nun in meiner Überwacherfunktion als Moderator:

Andere Spieler, aufgrund ihres eventuell schwächeren Spielverständnisses und -könnens als "Durchschnittsdeppen",""Dumpfbacken" und "zu dumm" zu bezeichnen widerspricht im folgenden zitierter Regel der Netiquette und wurde deshalb gelöscht (es kann gerne wieder eine Antwort gepostet werden, diesmal allerdings ohne schwächere Spieler pauschal zu beleidigen)

_*Persönliche Angriffe oder Beleidigungen gegenüber* Community-Mitgliedern, Moderatoren, der Redaktion, *Außenstendenden*, *Unternehmen* und *sonstigen Dritten sind nicht erlaubt*. 
_


----------



## Goylarna (11. Januar 2012)

@Kyrador

Das Produkt IST simpel. Man kann sicherlich einen Affen darauf dressieren die Spielmechanik zu verstehen, die ja wie bereits angemerkt immer leichter wird.
Die Fragen sollten aber lauten: Muss der aktuelle Raidcontent von jedem Spieler ohne großen Vorlauf und ohne Klasse/Boss Verständnis aufzubringen zu schaffen sein, wie es im LFR der Fall ist? Darüber hinaus: Muss der Normal Raid Content reiner Farmcontent sein, den selbst Randomgruppen locker legen können? Also ist die Frage nicht: ist das Spiel simpel, sonder warum wird es auf Spieler ausgelegt, die sich keine paar Minuten mit ihrem Char oder dem Boss beschäftigen wollen. PDK fand ich übrigens auch eher leicht,a ber noch weitaus schwerer als DS

@Doofkatze
Ich gebe dir recht. Nicht jeder muss Guides lesen, seine Klasse beherrschen oder sich sonst außer einloggen mit WOW befassen. Nur wenn ich so ticke, suche ich mir entweder einen Raid, der sich die Bosse ohne Guides herleitet und legt (sicher sehr Aufwändig, aber möglich) oder aber ich akzeptiere, das von Nix, nix kommt und jammere auch nicht, wenn ich im Raid verkacke. Ich schreib ja bereits oben. Wenn ich Schach spiele und immer verliere, dann schaue ich mir Strategien an, lerne von Mitspielrn und Übe einfach. Aber sein Maul aufreissen, wenn ich das Spiel nuicht verstehe, dass alles zu kompliziert und zu schwer sei, dass kann nicht angehen. Setzte ein beliebiges Hobby ein... Tennis, Golf, leichtathletik. Um oben mitzuspielen, muss ich zumindest die Basics beherrschen. Wenn ich beim Tennis die Zählweise nicht verstehe oder nicht weiß, welche Linien für mich zählen, kann ich kaum jammern, dass mir die regeln zu kompliziert sind... aber genau das passiert bei WOW quasi täglich.

@Fremder
Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr, was du von mir willst. wenn ich über Normalmode rede, weiß ich nicht was du von Hardmode anfängst. Da du alles was ich schreibe ignorierst oder auf einen Satz reduzierst und aus dem kontext reißt, ja dann sollten wir es wirklich bleiben lassen.Aber noch einmal ganz kurz. Ich habe nicht gesagt die Hardmoses sind zu schwer, sondern, dass ich für das gear welches ich für HM brauche, keine Lust habe X mal in die viel zu leichte Ini zu rennen. Auch wenn du noch 5 x schreibst, wie leicht man sich Equip erfarmen kann.... T13 LFR und T13 NH sind zu einfach


----------



## Derulu (11. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Also ist die Frage nicht: ist das Spiel simpel, sonder warum wird es auf Spieler ausgelegt, die sich keine paar Minuten mit ihrem Char oder dem Boss beschäftigen wollen.



Vermutlich, weil laut interner Statistiken (das einzige auf das man sich verlässt, überall und in jeder Branche) genau diese Spieler das Gros der gesamten Spielerschaft stelle.



Goylarna schrieb:


> @Doofkatze
> Ich gebe dir recht. Nicht jeder muss Guides lesen, seine Klasse beherrschen oder sich sonst außer einloggen mit WOW befassen. Nur wenn ich so ticke, suche ich mir entweder einen Raid, der sich die Bosse ohne Guides herleitet und legt (sicher sehr Aufwändig, aber möglich) oder aber ich akzeptiere, das von Nix, nix kommt und jammere auch nicht, wenn ich im Raid verkacke. Ich schreib ja bereits oben. Wenn ich Schach spiele und immer verliere, dann schaue ich mir Strategien an, lerne von Mitspielrn und Übe einfach. Aber sein Maul aufreissen, wenn ich das Spiel nuicht verstehe, dass alles zu kompliziert und zu schwer sei, dass kann nicht angehen. Setzte ein beliebiges Hobby ein... Tennis, Golf, leichtathletik. Um oben mitzuspielen, muss ich zumindest die Basics beherrschen. Wenn ich beim Tennis die Zählweise nicht verstehe oder nicht weiß, welche Linien für mich zählen, kann ich kaum jammern, dass mir die regeln zu kompliziert sind... aber genau das passiert bei WOW quasi täglich.



Nur, dass jede hier von dir genannte Beschäftigung eben genau (nur) eine Freizeitbeschäftigung ist. WoW ist etwas anderes, WoW ist ein "Produkt" das auf einem Markt bestehen muss. Hinter "Tennis" steht nicht ein Unternehmen, "Tennis" als solches muss für sich keinen Gewinn erwirtschaften um erhalten zu bleiben. Ich weiß nicht woher es kommt, ein Produkt, bei dem es darum geht, dass möglichst viele es benützen, mit einer Freizeitbeschäftigung zu vergleichen, nur weil man es ebenfalls in seiner Freizeit tut. Dabei wird immer übersehen, dass es eigentlice ein im Wettberwerb stehendes Produkt ist, dessen Konsumenten sich ein Derivat suchen, wenn ihnen das Produkt nicht zusagt. Bei einem Spiel das man nach einem harten Arbeitstag zusammen mit anderen spielen will, ohne zuviel "arbeiten" zu müssen (das macht man ja schon während des Arbeitstages) bedeutet das, dass der "Anspruch" relativ niedrig liegen muss um massenkompatibel (und für große Publisher besteht "Erfolg" nun mal darin, "Massen" an Spieler zu haben, siehe dazu auch EA und Warhammer, das als "wenig erfolgreich" eingestuft wurde) zu sein. Wäre es wirklich nur ein Hobby und kein Produkt, das Geld erwirtschaften MUSS, könnte man es mit Tennis vergleichen...so nicht


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Januar 2012)

@Goylarna

Bei allem Verständnis für deine blöde Situation, mit der Qualität deines Raids genau zwischen 2 Schwieregkeitsgraden zu stehen, was übrigens IMMER einzelne Raids trifft, egal wie schwer oder leicht die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind, solltest du bedenken, daß eine "Normal ist mir zu leicht - scheiße, aber Hc ist mir zu schwer - scheiße"-Aussage, von den meisten Leuten nicht ernst genommen wird und man so auf dich reagiert. So ist das nunmal.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> @Goylarna
> 
> Bei allem Verständnis für deine blöde Situation, mit der Qualität deines Raids genau zwischen 2 Schwieregkeitsgraden zu stehen, was übrigens IMMER einzelne Raids trifft, egal wie schwer oder leicht die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind, solltest du bedenken, daß eine "Normal ist mir zu leicht - scheiße, aber Hc ist mir zu schwer - scheiße"-Aussage, von den meisten Leuten nicht ernst genommen wird und man so auf dich reagiert. So ist das nunmal.


Endlich hat jemand die Worte gefunden, die ich scheinbar nicht auszudrücken vermochte!


----------



## Kyrador (11. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> @Kyrador
> 
> Das Produkt IST simpel. Man kann sicherlich einen Affen darauf dressieren die Spielmechanik zu verstehen, die ja wie bereits angemerkt immer leichter wird.
> Die Fragen sollten aber lauten: Muss der aktuelle Raidcontent von jedem Spieler ohne großen Vorlauf und ohne Klasse/Boss Verständnis aufzubringen zu schaffen sein, wie es im LFR der Fall ist? Darüber hinaus: Muss der Normal Raid Content reiner Farmcontent sein, den selbst Randomgruppen locker legen können? Also ist die Frage nicht: ist das Spiel simpel, sonder warum wird es auf Spieler ausgelegt, die sich keine paar Minuten mit ihrem Char oder dem Boss beschäftigen wollen. PDK fand ich übrigens auch eher leicht,a ber noch weitaus schwerer als DS



Wie bereits von anderen Forenteilnehmern angeführt, war Cataclysm mitnichten von Anfang an so leicht. Die heroischen Instanzen waren am Anfang ziemlich knackig (zum Vergleich, zu WotLK-Zeiten war gerade einmal eine einzige Instanz wirklich heftig schwer, und das waren die Hallen der Blitze) und auch das erste Raid-Tier hat einem am Anfang viel abverlangt. Wenn ich überlege, wie heftig mir als Heiler die Änderungen an der Manaregeneration zugesetzt haben... das war schon übel. Ich denke, Blizzard hat im T11 zwei Fehler gemacht: das Tier hatte eine Menge Unterbrechungsmechaniken (Omnotron, Maloriak, Nefarian, Halfus, Rat, Cho'gall) und einen teilweise schon absurd hohen Koordindationsaufwand (im Rahmen eines Normalspielers). Der Rat, Cho'gall, die Konklave des Windes, Al'Akir, Nefarian... das waren echte Kotzbrocken für einen Random-Raider. Dazu noch so Spezialbosse wie Chimaeron (für einen unerfahreren Heiler war das schon eine Umstellung dazu, nicht alles heilen zu müssen bzw. dann auf einmal doch alles rausdrücken zu müssen) oder Atramedes... nicht umsonst sind die T11 hcs noch heute schwerer als T12 NM, T13 NM und T12 HC (mit Ausnahme von Ragnaros).

An dieser Stelle waren die ganzen Kündigungen. Den Leuten war das ganze einfach zu schwer und ausserhalb der Raids gab es im Endspiel nicht mehr viel. Deswegen hat Blizzard für T13 dann auch den LFR durchgedrückt, der eigentlich erst mit MoP kommen sollte. Das hat vermutlich jede Menge Ressourcen gefressen, und entsprechend sieht T13 heute aus


----------



## Goylarna (11. Januar 2012)

@Derulo

Die Leute weswegen es Anpassungen gibt sind die Kunden und für diese ist WOW genau wie Tennis oder Golf eine Freizeitbeschäftigung.

Es ist albern Golf und Co von Konsumentenseite aus zu betrachten und WOW von Anbieterseite... Äpfel/Birnen und so.

@Hosenschisser / Fremder
Wenn ihr das, was andere Leute an Meinung von sich geben, nicht ernst nehmt, seit ihr a) in einem Diskussionsforum falsch aufgehoben und b) ziemlich schlecht erzogen.

Aber im Endeffekt ists auch egal... alles ist Ausgetauscht. Ich bin nicht mehr in der Zielgruppe WOW, passt schon :-)


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Januar 2012)

Schlecht erzogen, soso. Mir scheint es eher, dass Du argumentativ nichts mehr zu bieten hast und das jetzt kaschierst, indem Du persönlich wirst.

Nochmal zum Verständnis: Du jammerst mittlerweile seitenweise, dass alles zu einfach wäre und jeder ohne Aufwand sämtliche Inhalte in den Hintern gesteckt kriegt. Dann bekommst Du mal eine Herausforderung, die willst Du aber nicht annehmen weil sie Dir zu schwer ist. Wie soll man sowas also ernst nehmen?^^ Aber Du hast recht, so lustlos wie Du Dich gibst fällst Du durch jedes Zielgruppenraster. Da man Dir scheinbar nicht wirklich was recht machen kann.


----------



## Figetftw! (11. Januar 2012)

Wenn LFR zu einfach ist und Normalmode zu einfach ist was hindert euch an HC-Mode?


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Januar 2012)

zu schwer :::::: haha (klappe Nelson)


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Januar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Wenn LFR zu einfach ist und Normalmode zu einfach ist was hindert euch an HC-Mode?


Genau das ist die Frage, die Goylarna den ganzen Thread hindurch mit seinen Äußerungen aufwirft. Er/ sie ist aber der Meinung dass wir anderen unerzogene Lausebengel sind, weil wir es gewagt haben ihn/ sie auf diesen Widerspruch hinzuweisen.^^


----------



## Goylarna (11. Januar 2012)

Schade, dass du obwohl ich je bereits seitenweise jammere, noch immer nicht verstanden hast, was ich sage.

Und wer wird persönlich?
Derjeniger der sagt, dass er einen nicht ernst nimmt, oder derjenige, der darauf erwiedert, dass ihm das mißfällt?

Allerletzter versuch:
HM ist nicht zu schwer. Ich habe keine Lust X mal LFR und Normalmode abzuklappern (die mir beide wegen ihrer lächerlichen Schwierigkeitsgrade keinen Spaß machen) um die Mindestvoraussetzungen für ein erfolgreiches HM raiden zu haben.

Bitte lies den letzen Absatz gerne 2-10 mal durch. Erst wenn du ihn verstanden hast, dann bitte etwas konstruktives schreiben. Danke

Und um ein letztes mal auf die Frage des Threads zu Antworten, was haltet ihr von Patch 4.3.: Für mich hat er das Spiel zerstört (meine Subjektive Meinung) und wegen dem Patch (in Verbindung mit Pandariaankündigungen) habe ich meinen Account gekündigt (wie übrigens 2 weitere aus meinem Stammraid, was ja immerhin 30% sind).


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Januar 2012)

Diese ständige abklappern von Inis gab es vorher genauso.... 

Es war/ist nötig sich für bestimmte Instanzen (ob es Raids sind oder andere) halt eine bestimmte Ausrüstungsstufe zu haben. Wenn man(n) sie nicht hat, darf man die Level nicht betreten. Ob ich mir die Ausrüstung (sprich Itemlevel) durch den Kauf der Items oder Lootglück in den Instanzen "erspiele" wird eigentlich irrelevant, da alles mit gewissen Zeitaufwand verbunden ist, ausser man kauft sich Spielgold, was mir zu wieder ist. 

Wenn ich merke; "oh ich kann zwar schon in die Ini/Raid rein, aber irgendwie reiss ich noch nix --- hmmm ich brauch besseres Equipment, also noch x-mal Inis abklappern". Wer das noch nicht kappiert hat oder wem das zu wieder ist, hat sowohl das Spieleprinzip der MMoRpGs nicht verstanden und ist dort auch falsch aufgehoben.

Das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung



just my 42 cent



Ford


----------



## Figetftw! (11. Januar 2012)

Wir waren 1x im Normalmode unterwegs und haben dann HCs gemacht naja und LFR (lol Exploit) waren wir wohl n bisschen zu oft :>

Ich sehe nichts was dagegenspricht die Hardmodes zu machen


----------



## Goylarna (11. Januar 2012)

@Lord

Natürlich gab es abklappern immer.
Nur hats bisher immer noch gepasst, das man herausfordernden und durchaus spannenden Content abklappern durfte um ans loot für die nächste Stufe zu kommen.

Heros waren schwierig mit Questgear.
T11 war schwierig mit Heroicsgear
T11 Hero war schwierig mit T11 Gear
T12 war schwierig mit T11 Hero Gear
T12 Hero war schwierig mit T12 Gear
T13 ist freeloot mit T12 Gear (Nicht hero Gear wohlgemerkt)
T13 Hero ist schwierig mit T13 Gear

Merkst du was?


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Januar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Wir waren 1x im Normalmode unterwegs und haben dann HCs gemacht naja und LFR (lol Exploit) waren wir wohl n bisschen zu oft :>
> 
> Ich sehe nichts was dagegenspricht die Hardmodes zu machen



Gibs auf, Du siehst doch dass unser Freund in seiner eigenen Welt lebt.^^


----------



## Goylarna (11. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Gibs auf, Du siehst doch dass unser Freund in seiner eigenen Welt lebt.^^



Wie war das mit dem persönlich werden? ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Januar 2012)

Hei Goylarana, wolltest Du nicht schon lange mit antworten aufgehört haben??? na los los--- spiels noch einmal Sam! und bevor ich hier wegen offtopic geflamet werde oder gar schlimmeres.

!!!MIR GEFÄLLT DER PATCH!!!


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Januar 2012)

Zum glück für uns alle, die das Spiel mögen, lebt er/sie ja nicht mehr in der WoW... und wer mein Freund ist, entscheide immer noch ich!

B2T Ich mag den Patch


----------



## Goylarna (11. Januar 2012)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Hei Goylarana, wolltest Du nicht schon lange mit antworten aufgehört haben??? na los los--- spiels noch einmal Sam! und bevor ich hier wegen offtopic geflamet werde oder gar schlimmeres.
> 
> !!!MIR GEFÄLLT DER PATCH!!!



Blos nicht auf den Inhalt eingehen.... schade... einer von uns beiden hat wohl den Sinn eines Diskussionsforums nicht verstanden.


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Januar 2012)

hmmm Dieser Thread stellte die Frage auf, was wir, also Du und ich und alle anderen von Patch 4.3 halten. Diese Frage habe ich jetzt schon mindestens 4.3 mal beantwortet (Du ja auch schon) und was zu der "Diskussion" ich zu sagen hatte, habe ich schon kundgetan. Und schlafen gehen Du musst, junger Padawan. Dann erstarkt sein werden Deine Kräfte, zu schlagen die Schlachten in SWTOR... troll Dich.....


----------



## Kyrador (11. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Heros waren schwierig mit Questgear.



Mit reinem Questgear bist du in die Heroes gar nicht reingekommen, aber ja, am Anfang war das so.



Goylarna schrieb:


> T11 war schwierig mit Heroicsgear



Jepp.



Goylarna schrieb:


> T11 Hero war schwierig mit T11 Gear



Auf jeden Fall.



Goylarna schrieb:


> T12 war schwierig mit T11 Hero Gear



Mit T11 Hero Gear? Auf keinen Fall. Mit T11 Normalgear war T12 schwer, wer T11 Hero Gear getragen hat, war in der Regel gut genug, um T12 flott hinter sich zu lassen...



Goylarna schrieb:


> T12 Hero war schwierig mit T12 Gear



Passt so.



Goylarna schrieb:


> T13 ist freeloot mit T12 Gear (Nicht hero Gear wohlgemerkt)



Den Begriff Freeloot kann ich so nicht gelten lassen. Es ist sicher nicht die größte Herausforderung in T12 Hero Gear, mit reinem T12 Gear der ganzen Truppe wird man sich an dem einen oder anderen Punkt schon schwer tun (denn wer nur T12 Ausrüstung trägt und nicht einen Hardmode gepackt hat, dürfte dann spielerisch auch nicht so gut sein).



Goylarna schrieb:


> T13 Hero ist schwierig mit T13 Gear



Nun, manche Fights erfordern zwingend das Vorhandensein der Boni für 4 Setteile, desweiteren scheint Class-Stacking im Vergleich zu den vorherigen beiden Tier noch viel extremer nötig zu sein.


Ich frage mich aber, was du eigentlich nun möchtest. Du sagst doch selbst, das mit Ausnahme von T13 Normalmodus (den LFR klammern wir einfach mal aus) jede Tierstufe gut gepasst hat. Bist du nicht bereit, Blizzard auch mal einen gröberen Schnitzer zuzugestehen. Wie gesagt, sie experimentieren gerade mit dem LFR und haben dadurch vermutlich das ganze zu einfach gestaltet. Lieber jetzt als dann am Anfang einer neuen Erweiterung, wo es wirklich fatal wäre, wenn die Leute durch einen erneut deplatzierten Schwierigkeitsgrad dem Spiel den Rücken zuwenden.
Im übrigen gab es schon immer Patches, die die Spieler verärgert haben. Ich denke da nur an 3.2 mit PdK (Ein-Raum-Raid mit fünf Bosse, die allesamt lächerlich waren im Normalmodus, durch den Loot aber der Ulduar-Killer schlechthin waren), ich denke an Patch 2.1 (wie, der Endboss der Erweiterung kommt bereits im ersten Content-Patch?)...
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, mit MoP wird die Differenzierung der Schwierigkeitsgrade auf Basis von LFR, Normalmodus und Hardmode wieder besser sein, denn Blizzard wird aus Patch 4.3 seine Lehren ziehen!


----------



## szene333 (12. Januar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Nun, manche Fights erfordern zwingend das Vorhandensein der Boni für 4 Setteile, desweiteren scheint Class-Stacking im Vergleich zu den vorherigen beiden Tier noch viel extremer nötig zu sein.



Also hat Goylarna doch gar nicht so unrecht. Wie lange musst Du also nhc bzw. LFR abfarmen, damit die Leute ihre 4er Boni haben? 5 oder 6 Wochen in je 2 oder 3 Stunden durchlaufen um wieder eine Woche warten zu dürfen.



Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber, was du eigentlich nun möchtest. Du sagst doch selbst, das mit Ausnahme von T13 Normalmodus (den LFR klammern wir einfach mal aus) jede Tierstufe gut gepasst hat. Bist du nicht bereit, Blizzard auch mal einen gröberen Schnitzer zuzugestehen. Wie gesagt, sie experimentieren gerade mit dem LFR und haben dadurch vermutlich das ganze zu einfach gestaltet. Lieber jetzt als dann am Anfang einer neuen Erweiterung, wo es wirklich fatal wäre, wenn die Leute durch einen erneut deplatzierten Schwierigkeitsgrad dem Spiel den Rücken zuwenden.
> Im übrigen gab es schon immer Patches, die die Spieler verärgert haben. Ich denke da nur an 3.2 mit PdK (Ein-Raum-Raid mit fünf Bosse, die allesamt lächerlich waren im Normalmodus, durch den Loot aber der Ulduar-Killer schlechthin waren), ich denke an Patch 2.1 (wie, der Endboss der Erweiterung kommt bereits im ersten Content-Patch?)...
> Ich bin mir relativ sicher, mit MoP wird die Differenzierung der Schwierigkeitsgrade auf Basis von LFR, Normalmodus und Hardmode wieder besser sein, denn Blizzard wird aus Patch 4.3 seine Lehren ziehen!



Ich hoffe, Du hast recht. Aufgrund der letzten Stellungnahmen zu den sinkenden Abo´s seitens Blizz habe ich da meine Zweifel.


----------



## Kyrador (12. Januar 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Also hat Goylarna doch gar nicht so unrecht. Wie lange musst Du also nhc bzw. LFR abfarmen, damit die Leute ihre 4er Boni haben? 5 oder 6 Wochen in je 2 oder 3 Stunden durchlaufen um wieder eine Woche warten zu dürfen.



Generell nicht so schwer... wir haben das für unsere beiden Tanks recht simpel gestaltet. Jeder, dessen Hauptcharakter nicht das gleiche Token hatte wie der Tank, hat auf einen entsprechenden Twink umgeloggt. Dann LFR und jeder würfelt auf die Tokens Bedarf -> an die Tanks weitergeben. So hatte man in der ersten ID zumindest die recht wichtigen Tank-Setboni...
Und ich möchte nicht daran erinnern, wie lange man MH/BT farmen musste zwecks der Herzen der Dunkelheit, damit auch jeder sein Schattenwiderstands-Set hatte für die Mutter...


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

@Fordtaurus
Selbst wenn ich SWTOR spielen würde, dann hätte dein Posting nicht 1% Infomationswert. Ich spiele WOW und zahle den Account (bis März) und somit denke ich kann ich auch Kritik üben. Ich kenne übrigens Leute, die sind super scharf auf SWTOR, als auch welche, die sind nach 3 Tagen schreien zurück zu WOW gekommen. Irgendwann werde ich das Spieler sicher mal spielen, weil mich die Storyline Interessiert. Für Endgame brauche ich SWTOR nicht.

@Kyrador
Für Spieler die ihren Gildies das Equip auf diese Art und Weise erschummeln, habe ich nur wenig Respekt.
Ansosnten gestehe ich es Blizz gerne zu ihr Spiel wieder zu verbessern. Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich nie wieder komme wenn der Content irgendwann wieder eher meinen Bedürfnissen genügt. Bis dahin lasse ich es halt. Vielelicht lernt man ja aus LFR und wird dann demnächst den loot dort so gestalten, dass er für "echte" Raider kein Update darstellt und vor allem sollten die Setteile dort nicht mehr droppen. Dann ist man schon mal die ganzen Assis los, die das loot den Anfängern wegleechen und auch die pro Raider sehen keinen Sinn mehr im LFR.
Vielleicht wird man ja den Normalmode wieder so gestalten, dass er für normale Raidgruppen ist und nicht für Randomgruppen ohne TS und mit mittelmäßigem Equipment. Mal ehrlich ein Endboss, der neben Targetwechsel einen Spott pro Plattform und 2-3 getimten Cooldowns nichts erfordert.... das kann nicht die zukunft sein. 3 der 4 Plattformen könnte man eigentlich komplett wegpatchen weil sie nichts an Skill erfordern, sondern einfach nur Zeit kosten.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird man ja den Normalmode wieder so gestalten, dass er für normale Raidgruppen ist und nicht für Randomgruppen ohne TS und mit mittelmäßigem Equipment. Mal ehrlich ein Endboss, der neben Targetwechsel einen Spott pro Plattform und 2-3 getimten Cooldowns nichts erfordert.... das kann nicht die zukunft sein. 3 der 4 Plattformen könnte man eigentlich komplett wegpatchen weil sie nichts an Skill erfordern, sondern einfach nur Zeit kosten.


Du machst Dich so langsam nur noch lächerlich (nicht persönlich gemeint, nur eine objektive Feststellung) und merkst es nicht mal. Ich würd ja nochmal fragen wo Dein Problem ist, aber das hat eh keinen Sinn mehr. Nochmal wie schon von anderen angeführt und auch in aller Deutlichkeit: Wenn Dir der Normalmode zu leicht ist geh die Hardmodes und ich meine mehr als Morchok! Da hast Du/ da habt ihr ordentlich was zu tun. Die bekommt ihr aber laut eigener Aussage nicht gebacken (und komm jetzt nicht mit fehlender Ausrüstung, die Ausrede ist ausgelutscht) und wünscht euch stattdessen einen schwereren Normalmode, um euch toll und skillig vorzukommen. Soll man über sowas jetzt lachen oder weinen?

Wir haben gestern Zon'ozz hc probiert und der ist knackig, anfangs haben wir kein Land gesehen. Der wird uns jetzt ordentlich auf Trab halten, aber wir stellen uns der Herausforderung. Also ob Du es willst oder nicht: Es GIBT sehr wohl Anspruch in WoW - wenn man den aber konsequent umgeht und sich zugleich trotzdem über die angebliche Anspruchslosigkeit beschwert, macht man sich mehr als nur unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Toll und skillig?

Ich muss nicht in anderen Posts hausieren gehen, wo ich ich LFR im Damage zweiter war und alle anderen ja Gimps sind...... bischen selbstreflektion kann dir auch nicht schaden.

Los raus damit. Bist du der Meinung, dass das was ich über Deathwing geschrieben habe nicht stimmt?

Das ist ein Endboss, das Urböse und der Herr über den Tod. Nur erfordert er wenige Koordination, als die meisten anderen (End)Bosse in Cata. Wahr oder unwahr?

Sieh es ein Blizz hat die Schwierigkeitsgrade verbockt... wenn du es nicht sehen willst, dann kann ich nichts dafür.... und komm mir nicht mit HM... die Ausrede ist ausgelutscht.

P.S.: Wo habe ich behauptet, dass es keinen Anspruch gibt? Du hast es also immer noch nicht verstanden und ich weiß nicht ob ich darüber lachen oder weinen soll....


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Toll und skillig?
> 
> Ich muss nicht in anderen Posts hausieren gehen, wo ich ich LFR im Damage zweiter war und alle anderen ja Gimps sind...... bischen selbstreflektion kann dir auch nicht schaden.


Du hast recht, rumkrebsen im unteren Drittel würde ich, egal wo, auch nicht rausposaunen. Auch wenn Du solche Erlebnisse scheinbar noch nie hattest, es kann durchaus Genugtuung bieten auch mal vorn dabei zu sein, so hier und da. Vielleicht lugst Du auch mal irgendwo/ irgendwann in eine Top 10 rein, dann wirst Du das nachvollziehen können. Dass das mangels eigener Erlebnisse jetzt nicht möglich ist, sei Dir verziehen. Rein spielbezogen gesehen natürlich, bevor wieder der letzte Rettungsanker (also das RL-Argument) ausgeworfen wird.^^

Im Übrigen wüsste ich nicht, was Aussagen in irgendwelchen anderen Threads für eine Relevanz hätten. Keine Argumente mehr? Der Schweiß tropft auf die Tasten? Nur die Ruhe. Alles halb so wild.



Goylarna schrieb:


> Los raus damit. Bist du der Meinung, dass das was ich über Deathwing geschrieben habe nicht stimmt?
> 
> Das ist ein Endboss, das Urböse und der Herr über den Tod. Nur erfordert er wenige Koordination, als die meisten anderen (End)Bosse in Cata. Wahr oder unwahr?


Hat jemand bestritten dass er im Normalmode (relativ) einfach ist? Ich glaube nicht, Tim. Dennoch scheint das für Dich und Deinen Raid das derzeitige Ende der Fahnenstange zu sein. Ist ja auch in Ordnung. Das willst Du aber nicht wahr haben, beschimpfst den Patch weil er zu leicht sei und verweigerst zugleich den "richtigen" Schwierigkeitsgrad, siehe


Goylarna schrieb:


> und komm mir nicht mit HM... die Ausrede ist ausgelutscht.


Du hast recht, die Hardmodes sind eine Ausrede für einen von uns beiden. Leider nicht für mich, auch wenn Du das gern hättest. Ich und viele andere hier akzeptieren ihn als den Schwierigkeitsgrad für Leute, die Herausforderungen suchen. Du verleugnest ihn zum Selbstschutz, weil Du tief in Deinem Inneren Versagensängste in Bezug auf dieses PC-Spiel hast und diese nicht wahrhaben willst/ kannst. Dann lieber die Klappe aufreißen "Olol, alles easy oder wat!". Scheinbar nicht, sonst müsstet ihr nicht vor den wahrhaft harten Bossen kuschen und euch einreden, es hätte was mit eurer mangelhaften Ausrüstung zu tun. Ihr seid einfach nicht gut genug und anstatt das einfach hinzunehmen werden hier große Reden geschwungen. Und ich sage das Ottonormalspieler, der nur abends online ist und nur wenige Hardmodes im Cata-Content bezwungen hat. Ich akzeptiere das, ich bin so gut wie mein Fortschritt. Das müsst ihr eben noch lernen.

Da Du ja so vehement für die Beschäftigung der Spieler mit den Fähigkeiten ihrer Charaktere plädierst würde ich vorschlagen, Du und der Rest Deines Raids geht mit gutem Beispiel voran. Dann klappts auch mit dem raiden und ihr müsst weder das Spiel noch euch selbst hier verleugnen.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Da von dir außer persönlichen Anfeindungen und Hobbypsychologie nichts kommt, was noch etwas zur Materie beiträgt, sollten wir es einfach lassen. Du kanns oder willst nichts verstehen. ist dein Recht, dass akzeptiere ich.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Da von dir außer persönlichen Anfeindungen und Hobbypsychologie nichts kommt, was noch etwas zur Materie beiträgt, sollten wir es einfach lassen. Du kanns oder willst nichts verstehen. ist dein Recht, dass akzeptiere ich.


Das hatte ich bereits vorgeschlagen, genau wie Du längst aufhören wolltest hier zu argumentieren. Und dennoch sind wir hier.


----------



## Michithekiller (12. Januar 2012)

Dafür das nHc so einfach seinen sollen haben es eigentlich recht "wenig" Clear wenn man mal auf MMO schaut. Ich finde den Hc Content bisher gut, einzige was mal wieder nerft is z.b. Zon´ozz du mit 3 Meele´s schon probleme bekommen kannst aber an sowas muss man sich gewöhnen.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Januar 2012)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Dafür das nHc so einfach seinen sollen haben es eigentlich recht "wenig" Clear wenn man mal auf MMO schaut. Ich finde den Hc Content bisher gut, einzige was mal wieder nerft is z.b. Zon´ozz du mit 3 Meele´s schon probleme bekommen kannst aber an sowas muss man sich gewöhnen.


Wie kannst Du sowas sagen?! Es hat alles zu einfach zu sein, hast Du das nach all den Posts immer noch nicht verstanden? Ab in die Ecke und schämen!


----------



## Dwarim (12. Januar 2012)

Ich find den Patch mehr als schwach, der eine Drecksraid, der mir nach den paar Wochen schon so gegen den Strich geht, soll mich mind. 4-5 Monate hinhalten?
Die Ini hat Blizzard wahrscheinlich in einer Nacht kurz hingeklatscht, Design-technisch ein absoluter Fail in meinen Augen. Keine aufwendig gestalteten Gemäuer, keine eingebauten Gimmicks in der Instanz, dafür eintönige Höhlen, Gebiete die wir allesamt schon betreten haben und ein paar Cinematics - wow.
Ein Raid á la Ulduar - mit vielen verschiedenen Facetten und Reizen - hätte mich wirklich nochmal fesseln können, aber das?

Und auch diese "Der-Content-besteht-aus-Hardmodes-Politik" geht mir auf den Zeiger. Im normalen Modus ist die Instanz ein schlechter Witz - sogar Deathwing. Mal wieder besteht der Content (bzw. die Herausforderung) einzig und allein darin, die Bosse im heroischen Modus umzuklatschen. Für mich waren und sind Heroics kein Content, sondern lediglich aufgewärmte Kost, um die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten.

Was würd ich dafür geben The Burning Crusade nochmal zocken zu können - nur ohne Arena, damit nicht mit jedem Patch wieder irgendeine Klasse/Spielweise für die Balance kaputt gepatcht wird.


----------



## Michithekiller (12. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie kannst Du sowas sagen?! Es hat alles zu einfach zu sein, hast Du das nach all den Posts immer noch nicht verstanden? Ab in die Ecke und schämen!



Naja ich beziehe mich auf Tatsachen ... und ist nicht jeder Boss easy wenn man ihn mal Down hat? Wie gesagt ich denke im selben zeitraum hatten FL mehr Leute clear aber kann mich auch täuschen aber ich sage lieber nüscht mehr  

p.s. natürlich riesen endtäuschung is der Endfight gegen DW das muss ich zugeben ja


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Naja ich beziehe mich auf Tatsachen ... und ist nicht jeder Boss easy wenn man ihn mal Down hat? Wie gesagt ich denke im selben zeitraum hatten FL mehr Leute clear aber kann mich auch täuschen aber ich sage lieber nüscht mehr
> 
> p.s. natürlich riesen endtäuschung is der Endfight gegen DW das muss ich zugeben ja



Also dagegen würde ich jede Wette halten.
Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt Fl war unser Raid ca. bei 5/7 denke ich. Sonst hätte man FL wohl auch nicht so panikartig generft ^^


----------



## Michithekiller (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Also dagegen würde ich jede Wette halten.
> Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt Fl war unser Raid ca. bei 5/7 denke ich. Sonst hätte man FL wohl auch nicht so panikartig generft ^^



Wie gesagt, kann mich auch täuschen


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> @Hosenschisser / Fremder
> Wenn ihr das, was andere Leute an Meinung von sich geben, nicht ernst nehmt, seit ihr a) in einem Diskussionsforum falsch aufgehoben und b) ziemlich schlecht erzogen.



Was lässt dich zu der Auffassung kommen, daß ich dich nicht ernst nehmen würde?

Die objektive Darlegung, wie deine Aussage, auf die ich Bezug nahm, auf die Nutzer hier wirkt? 

Man sollte schon genauer lesen, bevor man anderen Menschen etwas unterstellt.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Immerhin steht ja meinem Posting auch ein WENN vor.

Wenn es nicht so ist, musst du dich nicht angesprochen fühlen...

Von daher kann ich: "Man sollte schon genauer lesen, bevor man anderen Menschen etwas unterstellt." nur genau so zurückgeben.


----------



## Velynn (12. Januar 2012)

Ich bin sehr enttäuscht von der Optik des Drachenseele Raids.
Da wird man richtig neidisch auf die WOTLK oder BC Spieler, welche noch wunderschöne Raidsinstanzen (Ulduar / Karazhan) betreten durften oder richtige Festungen angreifen konnten!
Als Cata Spieler kämpfe ich in hässlichen Schlünden gegen Blobbs und Tentakel.

Die Bossmechaniken sind...najaaaa... Ich erinnere mich an Psa und Bdz, irgendwie war das anspruchsvoller.
Lediglich Todesschwinges Wahnsinn bringt ein bisschen Bewegung und man hat die Möglichkeit den Kampf so zu gestalten wie es dem Raid am besten passt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Immerhin steht ja meinem Posting auch ein WENN vor.
> 
> Wenn es nicht so ist, musst du dich nicht angesprochen fühlen...
> 
> Von daher kann ich: "Man sollte schon genauer lesen, bevor man anderen Menschen etwas unterstellt." nur genau so zurückgeben.



Das "wenn" lässt aber die Möglichkeit zu, daß du meinen könntest, ich würde dich nicht ernst nehmen. 

Wollte nur wissen, was dazu führte, daß es diese Möglichkeit gibt. Sonst nichts.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> @Goylarna
> 
> Bei allem Verständnis für deine blöde Situation, mit der Qualität deines Raids genau zwischen 2 Schwieregkeitsgraden zu stehen, was übrigens IMMER einzelne Raids trifft, egal wie schwer oder leicht die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind, solltest du bedenken, daß eine "Normal ist mir zu leicht - scheiße, aber Hc ist mir zu schwer - scheiße"-Aussage, von den meisten Leuten nicht ernst genommen wird und man so auf dich reagiert. So ist das nunmal.



Dieser Post führte dazu.


----------



## Vintar (12. Januar 2012)

Was ich von 4.3 halte?

Ist Karl-Theodor von Guttenberg neuer Leaddesigner bei Blizzard? Fast komplett zusammenkopierter Content. Komplett verheizt im LFR Modus ohne jegliche Spannung. NM in der ersten ID clear. HMs im Gange aber neues zu erleben gibt es nicht. Der Patch war nach 2 Tagen schon komplett leergelutscht und konsumiert. Lediglich die optionale Herausforderung ohne höheren Mehrwert bleibt.

Kurzum: Der Patch ist der schlechteste den Blizzard je produziert hat.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Dieser Post führte dazu.



Hmm, da steht das ich Verständnis für deine Situation habe. Das führt zu der Möglichkeit, daß ich dich nicht ernst nehmen könnte?

Kann das jemand nachvollziehen?


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Januar 2012)

Vintar schrieb:


> Was ich von 4.3 halte?
> 
> Ist Karl-Theodor von Guttenberg neuer Leaddesigner bei Blizzard? Fast komplett zusammenkopierter Content. Komplett verheizt im LFR Modus ohne jegliche Spannung. NM in der ersten ID clear. HMs im Gange aber neues zu erleben gibt es nicht. Der Patch war nach 2 Tagen schon komplett leergelutscht und konsumiert. Lediglich die optionale Herausforderung ohne höheren Mehrwert bleibt.
> 
> Kurzum: Der Patch ist der schlechteste den Blizzard je produziert hat.




Komisch, du schreibst sogar selbst nochmal die Frage, aber antwortest so, als wenn es nicht deine Meinung, sondern unumwerflicher Fakt ist. Seltsame Menschen gibts...


----------



## Phisch (12. Januar 2012)

Vintar schrieb:


> Was ich von 4.3 halte?
> 
> Ist Karl-Theodor von Guttenberg neuer Leaddesigner bei Blizzard? Fast komplett zusammenkopierter Content. Komplett verheizt im LFR Modus ohne jegliche Spannung. NM in der ersten ID clear. HMs im Gange aber neues zu erleben gibt es nicht. Der Patch war nach 2 Tagen schon komplett leergelutscht und konsumiert. Lediglich die optionale Herausforderung ohne höheren Mehrwert bleibt.
> 
> Kurzum: Der Patch ist der schlechteste den Blizzard je produziert hat.



Also mal ernsthaft:

ICH LESE HIER NUR: "MIMIMIMI"

Ihr seid doch mit überhaupt nichts zufrieden!

Man gibt euch Content -* ihr meckert.*
Man gibt euch keinen Content -* ihr meckert.*
Man gibt euch innovative neue Sachen - "Kiddie-like, wähh, mag ich nicht" = *ihr meckert.*
Man gibt euch recycelte Instanzen - *ihr meckert* (Wäähh aufgewärmt)
Man gibt euch neue Instanzen - *ihr meckert* (Altes war viel besser)
Man gibt euch ein komplett neues Addon - *ihr meckert*
Man versucht es den Meisten von euch rechtzumachen - *IHR MECKERT!*

MERKT IHRS?
EGAL was Blizzard euch bietet, eure Reaktion ist lediglich zu meckern und zu flamen.

Soll ich dir was sagen? Blizzard sche**t auf deine Meinung, Blizzard sche**t auf die Meinung von Pro Gamern.
Denn wo bekommt Blizzard das Geld? Etwa nur von dir? Bei Hardcore Leuten, die vl 1% der Spielerschaft ausmachen?
NEIN

VON DER MASSE bekommen sie das Geld. Daher wird alles "Casualisiert" (schreckliches Wort) - auf Deutsch: vereinfacht.
Blizzard interessiert der einzelne nicht (wie denn auch?) und daher gehen sie nach der Masse - eine logische Vorgehensweise, wenn man auch nur eine Minute darüber nachdenkt, was die Firma einer Ziele sind.
Ich bin kein Freund dessen und auch kein Freund der "Politik" die Blizzard momentan fährt, ABER diese Firma muss Geld verdienen und ständig neue Gewinne vorlegen und daher setzen sie klare Prioritäten (Raidfinder) in Richtung ihrer Zielgruppe (Casuals).

Und wer damit nicht klarkommt, soll Skyrm, Rift oder SW TOR spielen und sich dabei freuen, wie viel besser das alles doch ist. (Oder ist es das doch etwa nicht? Sind die Firmen dahinter etwa auch auf Geld aus? Oh Mein Gott, das wäre ja abartig!)

Der Support dieser Firma, sei es GM oder die Leute in den Supportbüros sind beinahe ausnahmslos TOP in dieser Branche. Aber zu erwarten, dass alle 3 Tage ein Patch kommt, der 4 Wochen hält ist eine Annahme, die lediglich ein weinender und verwöhnter Bengel treffen kann.
Steigt von eurem hohen Ross herunter, seht euch in WoW um, die Möglichkeiten die es immer noch bietet. Und bietet es euch nichts mehr, dann ist es wohl an der Zeit, eine Pause einzulegen.

And now - Flame on!

Phisch


----------



## jeef (12. Januar 2012)

@ phisch

Was willst du sonst lesen außer geflame??
Positives ??

Von wem soll das kommen den "Casuals"? Die genauso mit vllt 1% in Foren vertreten sind
wie die angeblichen "1%" Ingame an Hardcore Gamern 

Zudem selbst wenn wieso Positives schreiben bietet 0 % Diskussionsgrundlage 
Post.1 :"Yeah, Patch 4.3 gefällt mir richtig toll, besonders die Quests etc... blaa blaa"
Post.2 : "Ja, mir auch! blaa blaa"
Post.3 : "und mir erst...WoW! so geil "
Bringt viel kann man auch gleichsetzten mit nem spamthread 

Außerdem wozu irgendetwas loben
interessiert doch genauso wenig jemanden wie sich negativ drüber äußern^^


----------



## Phisch (12. Januar 2012)

jeef schrieb:


> @ phisch
> 
> Was willst du sonst lesen außer geflame??
> Positives ??
> ...



Casual zu 1% in den Foren vertreten? Na das du dich da mal nicht täuschst.

Positives? Ja mein Freund, Positives zu schreiben wäre ja unerhört. Einfach mal im Forum zu schreiben: "Mir gefällt Patch 4.3, weil ich jetzt endlich meine Sets moggen kann." wäre ja unerhört!

Aber stattdessen flamt man lieber rum.
Gegen sachliche Argumente, die man vielleicht sogar nachvollziehen könnte haben ja die wenigstens etwas. Aber nur Müll zu schreiben und dumm wie ein Sack Stroh rumzuflamen ist auch nicht die beste Idee.

Aber so ist die WoW Community in den letzten Jahren geworden. Statt konstruktivem Lob oder Kritik gibt es nur Flames hier und Flames da. Lobt man, so wird man als "Blizz Fanboy" abgetan oder direkt mit Flamens in den Boden getreten.


Zum Thema habe ich auch etwas zu sagen:

Mir gefällt 4.3 wegen:

Moggen, endlich kann mein Charakter individuell aussehen.
Dem kleinen Buff für meinen Retri - Find ich natürlich gut.
Weil ich jetzt wieder Feuer Mage spielen kann & nicht mehr Arkan spielen muss.

Ich schreibe hier absichtlich nichts negatives hinzu, weil einige Sachen vl. öde sind, aber nichts so schlecht gemacht worden ist (sprich Buggy oder totaler Crap), dass man wirklich weinen müsste.

Denkt mal darüber nach, 

MFG


----------



## Maladin (12. Januar 2012)

Flames und Offtopic entfernt - bitte bleibt beim Thema und haltet den Ball flach. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Blackout1091 (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Blackout stellvertretend für alle whiner die in OGOG Gruppen unterwegs sind und Blizzard beeinflussen.



Richtig 
Nein mal im Ernst. Ich rede ganze Zeit von den LfR-Gruppen.
Das diese sehr einfach sind ist klar, reicht mir aber vollkommen aus. Eben durch , Ini sehen , Gear looten 
Passt aus zeitlichen Gründen ganz gut,
Wenn ich ne richtige Herausforderung suche gehe ich Hc-Mode.

Wo is dann das Problem?

Mal abgesehen davon, wenn du richtige Herausforderungen suchst spiel Spiele wo jeder die gleichen Bedingungen hat.
Ein Char mit normalen T13 hat es immerhin einfacher als jmd mit 353er Itemdurchschnitt 

Aber Goylarna ich geb dir den Tipp geh nackt in die Ini und leg den Boss solo vielleicht is das deinen Schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. Januar 2012)

Es wurden Beiträgt entfernt, die nicht auf das Thema an sich eingingen, sondern rein zur Provokation dienten. Da in diesem Thread bereits zur Vernunft ermahnt wurde, werden weitere Abschweifer mit Schreibsperren belohnt.


----------



## Derulu (13. Januar 2012)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Und auch diese "Der-Content-besteht-aus-Hardmodes-Politik" geht mir auf den Zeiger. Im normalen Modus ist die Instanz ein schlechter Witz - sogar Deathwing. Mal wieder besteht der Content (bzw. die Herausforderung) einzig und allein darin, die Bosse im heroischen Modus umzuklatschen. Für mich waren und sind Heroics kein Content, sondern lediglich aufgewärmte Kost, um die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten.



LfR
Normalmode
HC Mode

sind EIN Content, aber in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen. KEIN Mensch hat behauptet, HC wäre eigener Content...es ist lediglich der Schwierigkeitsgrad des Contents, der für die gedacht ist, die "Herausforderungen" in einem Computerspiel suchen, die organisiert sind und die etwas mehr Erfahrung haben, während LfR für die völlig unerfahrenen Feierabendspieler ist und der Normalmode für die, die etwas Erfahrung haben und gemütlich ein paar wenige Stunden die Woche daddeln wollen. Nicht mehr...aber eben auch nicht weniger


Und dass der Raid an bekannten Schauplätzen spielt, hat mit der Geschichte des Addons (und der 2 dazugehörigen Romane) zu tun...Todesschwingchen versteckt sich nun mal nicht in einem eigenen Häuschen und wartet dort auf Kundschaft, sondern er ist relativ umtriebig auf dem Planten auf dem das ganze Dilemma spielt...und er hat sich den "heiligen Ort" der Drachenschwärme als seinen Stützpunkt, vom das Ende der Welt kommen soll, ausgesucht, eben WEIL es der Ort ist, der seinen verhasstesten Feinden (seinen Schwestern und seinen Brüdern) am Heiligsten ist, dessen Eroberung auch sein Erstschlag in der Entscheidungsschlacht war (was der Grund ist, warum wir uns dort rumtreiben)...  ...und da wir ihn nicht kleinkriegen, müssen wir versuchen, ihn am "gefährlichsten Ort" (selbst für den mächtigsten der Drachenaspekte, verstärkt durch die Kraft des "mächstigesten" der bisher kbekannten alten Götter) des Planeten loszuwerden (was dann wieder der Mahlstrom wäre), das "Loch" das alles verschlingt, dem es egal ist, WEN oder WAS es zu "fressen" kriegt


----------



## Youmaycry (13. Januar 2012)

Also ich finde den patch ganz gut.

es ist für jeden was dabei. für leute mit wenig zeit den lfr , oder aber auch für leute die keine möglichkeit hat haben den nm zu bestreiten.

dann den normal mode, für alle die gern ab und an raiden ( egal ob gilde, freunde , randoms  => da so oder so machbar )

und den hm für die etwas besseren mit mehr zeit ( böses vorurteil ,  ich weiss ) 

ich zB hab wenig zeit und gehe daher immer rasch lfr wenn ich zeit habe und falls ich glück habe noch 1 x die woche nm.

spass hab ich allemal, denn spass ist, was du draus machst ^^


----------



## szene333 (13. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> LfR
> Normalmode
> HC Mode
> 
> sind EIN Content, aber in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen. KEIN Mensch hat behauptet, HC wäre eigener Content...es ist lediglich der Schwierigkeitsgrad des Contents, der für die gedacht ist, die "Herausforderungen" in einem Computerspiel suchen, die organisiert sind und die etwas mehr Erfahrung haben, während LfR für die völlig unerfahrenen Feierabendspieler ist und der Normalmode für die, die etwas Erfahrung haben und gemütlich ein paar wenige Stunden die Woche daddeln wollen. Nicht mehr...aber eben auch nicht weniger



Ich gebe Dir grundsätzlich recht. Das Problem liegt aber im Verhältnis hc zu nhc. Meiner Meinung nach ist ist der Unterschied des Schwierigkeitsgrades nie so groß ausgefallen. Das bedeutet, dass man den nhc mit wenigen ID´s durch hat. Nehmen wir mal an, die Gilde XY hat nhc ( 10er) in 2 oder 3 ID´s durch. Sehr viel Equip hat man dann noch nicht zusammen. Um aber die hc´s zu bewältigen, braucht man (aufgrund des extrem hohen Unterschiedes)  einfach besseres Equip. Man muss also noch ein paar mal durch den NHC, sodass man dann 6 oder 7 ID´s im nhc verbracht hat. Das war vorher nicht so extrem. Da der nhc bisher schwieriger war, hat man natürlich die ersten leichteren Bosse auch häufig gemacht. Allerdings die Bosse danach nicht mehr so häufig. Den Endboss hat man dann 1 oder 2mal gelegt bevor man hc gegangen ist. Ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine. Im Moment sind praktisch alle Bosse dann eben 5 bis 7mal gelegt worden. Dass dann vielen die Motivation für die hc´s fehlt, kann man dann nachvollziehen (ich jedenfalls).


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Januar 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir grundsätzlich recht. Das Problem liegt aber im Verhältnis hc zu nhc. Meiner Meinung nach ist ist der Unterschied des Schwierigkeitsgrades nie so groß ausgefallen. Das bedeutet, dass man den nhc mit wenigen ID´s durch hat. Nehmen wir mal an, die Gilde XY hat nhc ( 10er) in 2 oder 3 ID´s durch. Sehr viel Equip hat man dann noch nicht zusammen. Um aber die hc´s zu bewältigen, braucht man (aufgrund des extrem hohen Unterschiedes) einfach besseres Equip. Man muss also noch ein paar mal durch den NHC, sodass man dann 6 oder 7 ID´s im nhc verbracht hat. Das war vorher nicht so extrem. Da der nhc bisher schwieriger war, hat man natürlich die ersten leichteren Bosse auch häufig gemacht. Allerdings die Bosse danach nicht mehr so häufig. Den Endboss hat man dann 1 oder 2mal gelegt bevor man hc gegangen ist. Ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine. Im Moment sind praktisch alle Bosse dann eben 5 bis 7mal gelegt worden. Dass dann vielen die Motivation für die hc´s fehlt, kann man dann nachvollziehen (ich jedenfalls).


Du siehst das trotzdem nicht richtig.

Wenn der nhc leichter ist und man somit praktisch jede ID clearen kann heißt das: kürzere Kämpfe, mehr Bosse, mehr Beute. Ergo schneller ausgerüstet für hc.

Wenn der nhc schwerer ist und man jede ID nur 2 - 4 Bosse schafft (einfach mal angenommen) heißt das: längere Kämpfe, weniger Bosse, weniger Beute. Ergo dauerts wesentlich länger bis hc.

So, welche Variante ist jetzt motivierender für das Gros der Spieler? Die wo man zügig (und sei es mehrfach) die Gegner umklatscht und hc stets vor Augen hat oder die, wo man erst ewig im nhc verbringt und hc überhaupt in weiter Ferne liegt?


----------



## Derulu (13. Januar 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir grundsätzlich recht. Das Problem liegt aber im Verhältnis hc zu nhc. Meiner Meinung nach ist ist der Unterschied des Schwierigkeitsgrades nie so groß ausgefallen. Das bedeutet, dass man den nhc mit wenigen ID´s durch hat. Nehmen wir mal an, die Gilde XY hat nhc ( 10er) in 2 oder 3 ID´s durch. Sehr viel Equip hat man dann noch nicht zusammen. Um aber die hc´s zu bewältigen, braucht man (aufgrund des extrem hohen Unterschiedes) einfach besseres Equip. Man muss also noch ein paar mal durch den NHC, sodass man dann 6 oder 7 ID´s im nhc verbracht hat. Das war vorher nicht so extrem. Da der nhc bisher schwieriger war, hat man natürlich die ersten leichteren Bosse auch häufig gemacht. Allerdings die Bosse danach nicht mehr so häufig. Den Endboss hat man dann 1 oder 2mal gelegt bevor man hc gegangen ist. Ich hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine. Im Moment sind praktisch alle Bosse dann eben 5 bis 7mal gelegt worden. Dass dann vielen die Motivation für die hc´s fehlt, kann man dann nachvollziehen (ich jedenfalls).



Auch hier wird noch der richtige Grad kommen...mit dem Nerf des HC (der vermutlich irgendwann kommt)...aktuell ist der Grad teilweise noch auf die Powerraider ausgelegt


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Auch hier wird noch der richtige Grad kommen...mit dem Nerf des HC (der vermutlich irgendwann kommt)...aktuell ist der Grad teilweise noch auf die Powerraider ausgelegt


Um was wetten wir dass dann über die Nerfs geweint wird, weil der hc zu leicht wäre?


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Um was wetten wir dass dann über die Nerfs geweint wird, weil der hc zu leicht wäre?




Es wird immer über Nerfs geweint. Genauso wie auch vorher immer geweint wird, das etwas zu schwer ist.

Speziell in diesem Fall wurde bereits vorher angekündigt, das die hcs später abgeschwächt werden. Das war zu FL Zeiten. Sowas wie "dieses System werden wir beibehalten".


----------



## Cantharion (13. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Um was wetten wir dass dann über die Nerfs geweint wird, weil der hc zu leicht wäre?



Es wird doch immer geweint.
Content ist für manche zu schwer->mimimi nerf pls
Content ist für manche zu leicht -> mimimi freeloot buff pls

Man kann es nicht allen rechtmachen.


----------



## Dwarim (13. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> LfR
> Normalmode
> HC Mode
> 
> ...



Immer dieses "wir müssen alles allen zugänglich machen", man geht mir das aufn Sack!
Mir bringt's einfach nicht das Gefühl der Befriedigung, das ich gewohnt bin. Es ist nunmal n himmelweiter unterschied, ob man nun n Boss (den man im normalen Modus schonmal gelegt hat) im heroischen Modus umhaut, oder ob man n besonders schweren Boss, der nur in einem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu finden is, besiegt (bspw. alle Bosse bis Illidan, mit dem neuen Addon Sinestra, bin mir grad nicht sicher ob Algalon in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden machbar war). Diese Bosse gab es nur in einem einzigen Schwierigkeitsgrad und dementsprechend knüppelhart waren sie auch, sodass ein Großteil der Spieler sie zum Zeitpunkt des Contents nie gesehen hat. Aber genau das macht für mich den Reiz aus, nicht den Boss in 3 verschiedenen Modi zu besiegen.

Und der Kampf gegen Deathwing ist an sich zwar ganz nett gemacht, aber ich hab ihn mir anders vorgestellt. Das erste was ich dachte, als ich den Kampf gesehen habe war: "Hey, ausnahmsweise mal ein Boss, der in irgendeiner Suppe feststeckt (und mit Tentakeln kämpft)". Die Suppe hatten wir ja erst bei C'thun, Kil'Jaeden, Yogg'Saron, Ragnaros und Sinestra....


----------



## Derulu (13. Januar 2012)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Immer dieses "wir müssen alles allen zugänglich machen", man geht mir das aufn Sack!
> Mir bringt's einfach nicht das Gefühl der Befriedigung, das ich gewohnt bin. Es ist nunmal n himmelweiter unterschied, ob man nun n Boss (den man im normalen Modus schonmal gelegt hat) im heroischen Modus umhaut, oder ob man n besonders schweren Boss, der nur in einem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu finden is, besiegt (bspw. alle Bosse bis Illidan, mit dem neuen Addon Sinestra, bin mir grad nicht sicher ob Algalon in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden machbar war). Diese Bosse gab es nur in einem einzigen Schwierigkeitsgrad und dementsprechend knüppelhart waren sie auch, sodass ein Großteil der Spieler sie zum Zeitpunkt des Contents nie gesehen hat. Aber genau das macht für mich den Reiz aus, nicht den Boss in 3 verschiedenen Modi zu besiegen.



Es zahlt allerdings jeder das Selbe (und die Summe derer, die früher aus dem "Endcontent" "Endraid", abgesehen von Kharazan, einfach ausgeschlossen waren, vermutlich um Mengen mehr als die Summe derer die damals die "knüppelharten" Bosse legen konnten), weswegen der Hersteller (wie übrigens auch der des neuen Spiels aus dem SciFi-Genre, der ebenfalls 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade für "Raids" ...öh..."Operations" anbietet) die Philosophie vertritt, jedem, so er will, unabhängig von seiner Spielstärke, den Zugang zu (fast) allem zu ermöglich und das dann, wenn es aktuell ist und nicht 10 Level später. 

Und sich "richtig" von anderen "absetzen" und "hervorheben" (was zumeist die Absicht, die ich dir hier NICHT unterstellen will, hinter der Aussage: "ich will nicht, dass alle alles sehen können"), weil man Bosse gelegt hat, kann man in dem Spiel zum Glück schon länger nicht mehr richtig (ausser die "Sonder-HC-Bosse" als Goodie)^^


----------



## szene333 (13. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du siehst das trotzdem nicht richtig.
> 
> Wenn der nhc leichter ist und man somit praktisch jede ID clearen kann heißt das: kürzere Kämpfe, mehr Bosse, mehr Beute. Ergo schneller ausgerüstet für hc.
> 
> ...



Das beudeutet , dass ich dann 5- 6 Wochen lang in je ca. 2 bis 3 Stunden durch bin. Bei der schwereren Variante komme ich zwar erst später in den Genuss von hc, bin aber stets voll Beschäftigt. Mir persönlich gefällt das wesentlich besser



Derulu schrieb:


> Auch hier wird noch der richtige Grad kommen...mit dem Nerf des HC (der vermutlich irgendwann kommt)...aktuell ist der Grad teilweise noch auf die Powerraider ausgelegt



Da geb ich Dir recht, so wird es wohl kommen. Aber hätte man das Verhältnis nicht von vorne herein vernünftig gestalten können?


----------



## Derulu (13. Januar 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Das beudeutet , dass ich dann 5- 6 Wochen lang in je ca. 2 bis 3 Stunden durch bin. Bei der schwereren Variante komme ich zwar erst später in den Genuss von hc, bin aber stets voll Beschäftigt. Mir persönlich gefällt das wesentlich besser
> 
> 
> 
> Da geb ich Dir recht, so wird es wohl kommen. Aber hätte man das Verhältnis nicht von vorne herein vernünftig gestalten können?



Dann wiederum hätte man andere Gruppen nicht bedienen können (und seien es nur die World-First-Fighter) oder man bräuchte zig Schwierigkeitsgrade gleichzeitig^^


----------



## Figetftw! (13. Januar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Auch hier wird noch der richtige Grad kommen...mit dem Nerf des HC (der vermutlich irgendwann kommt)...aktuell ist der Grad teilweise noch auf die Powerraider ausgelegt



Der einzige "Nerfwürdige" Encounter ist momentan Spine Heroic. Den sollten sie so gestalten das man den Boss mit einem ausgewogenen, also normalen Setup spielen kann


----------



## Panzor (13. Januar 2012)

Velynn schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr enttäuscht von der Optik des Drachenseele Raids.
> Da wird man richtig neidisch auf die WOTLK oder BC Spieler, welche noch wunderschöne Raidsinstanzen (Ulduar / Karazhan) betreten durften oder richtige Festungen angreifen konnten!
> Als Cata Spieler kämpfe ich in hässlichen Schlünden gegen Blobbs und Tentakel.



Das hat mich auch genervt, eigentlich schon im ganzen addon. komisches ekelhaftes vieh in vash'jir, noch ekelhafteres tentakelvieh im Schattenhochland, in BoT dann auch wieder tentakel, zumindest bei cho'gall und in DS nur noch tentakeln ... sogar die Waffen. Kann nichtmal mehr Spaghetti essen, ohne an WoW zu denken :> Dann lieber doch plüschige pandabärchis


----------



## Derulu (13. Januar 2012)

Panzor schrieb:


> Dann lieber doch plüschige pandabärchis



Die aber nicht die Feinde sind...dort sind es dann Schattenwesen, die sich von bösem Karma nähren und dadurch an Macht zunehmen, die an jeder Ecke auftauchen (so wie jetzt eben hochrangige Diener alter Götter, die nach deren Ebenbild von ebendiesen Göttern "umgeformt" wurden)...^^^


----------

